# New atempt at breading!!! Jernal or gernal



## thump easy (Jul 26, 2012)

Today i like to bread area 51= skywalker og x alien og + master cinderella 99 = Princess Layea
White fire + area 51 = Blanka from street fighter
Bananna og + Cherry pie x duraban poison x og kush = ice cream sunday
Area 51 + Yoda og = The empire strikes back!!!! 

i will post pics of males and females i got the gsc outside next to the two males... im scared of pollination in my room... I hope this works if not back to the drawing board

ow shit scrach that princess leia fuck me man!!!! why arent anyone running these cuts or genetics out hear in cali????? what the fuck man!!! you need me to blow some of these genetics up.. over hear!!!!


----------



## billybob420 (Jul 26, 2012)

Journal? Is that what you were going for?


----------



## canna_420 (Jul 26, 2012)

unless you have double filters that pollen will get on your crop..

good luck with the hacking dude


----------



## thump easy (Jul 26, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> unless you have double filters that pollen will get on your crop..
> 
> good luck with the hacking dude


no problem big dog sucky easy!!


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 26, 2012)

"Today I like to bread..."

If you bread as well as you spell you should do splendidly..
Good luck with your "jernal" buddy.

Don't forget to add yeast.


----------



## billybob420 (Jul 26, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> "Today I like to bread..."
> 
> If you bread as well as you spell you should do splendidly..
> Good luck with your "jernal" buddy.
> ...



.............


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 26, 2012)

If being a nerd means being educated then yes I guess I am








billybob420 said:


> View attachment 2269897
> .............


----------



## thump easy (Jul 26, 2012)

yiest??? r we doing hooch??? lolz sweet sweet genetics i asked the top dogs for beens at a hole sale for collectives lolz i got the finger fuck it if you cant beat them join them!!!!


----------



## billybob420 (Jul 26, 2012)

thump easy said:


> yiest??? r we doing hooch??? lolz sweet sweet genetics i asked the top dogs for beens at a hole sale for collectives lolz i got the finger fuck it if you cant beat them join them!!!!


Man, you REALLY can't spell, lol. But that's alright, I hope you get a ton of beans.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 26, 2012)

thanks ill give some away for free lolz im just having fun ya i cant spell... look at picasoe im kinda wierd like that!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jul 26, 2012)

okay master x cinderella 99 pics for canidate female


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jul 26, 2012)

i name my herb after i've grown them out.... tried naming them before i grew them out and ended up wasting a great name on mediocre weed, now that name is haunted by memories of said mediocre strain... Deku


----------



## thump easy (Jul 26, 2012)

well i nevor thought of name it after it was born i dont have kids of my own but if the baby was in the oven i would probly be picking out the name... not all chilldren are angles they come out NOTORIOUS some times hopefully with good selection i might get something THUMPTORIOUS.. hahahaha just kidding it all in the name of fun.... !!! but thanks for the insight!!!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jul 26, 2012)

That leia is alredy out and called Leia OG!!! just a heads up!!


----------



## thump easy (Jul 26, 2012)

hmm!!! what are the crosses?? and who is the breader? well im thankfull for the heads up ill look it up.. but the batter up gsc


----------



## thump easy (Jul 26, 2012)

View attachment 2270164gsc week four..


----------



## thump easy (Jul 27, 2012)

gsc sorry i cant fix the other one.. this area has no laws with spelling so no spelling police my dog and crew cant spell but we can fucken grow like a mother fucker


----------



## thump easy (Jul 27, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> That leia is alredy out and called Leia OG!!! just a heads up!!


oh shit i just looked it up your right!!! Y aint these genetics making it over this way?????? first time i hear of it.. well im have to run that one day???? fuck me what i need that strain gage green man my friends to tell you the truth dont do gage green im give it a shot...im give gage green a shot!!!!!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jul 30, 2012)

Do it nothin but legit genetics and Super Stable strains BOMB! all i can say!


----------



## thump easy (Jul 30, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> Do it nothin but legit genetics and Super Stable strains BOMB! all i can say!


I will i just got to finish these strains out i got to many man time to start given shit away just so shit dont get lost for realz keeping a few thow i love a few of them well all of them but keeping but i cant stop just to wounder wen i first started in water lil did i know i had champs fromt he get go nevor have i came back to those yielding numbers of bomb bomb and still on my hunt for shit like that but today if i ever comeacross something amazing i will know not to just let it die out!!!!!! yes i will come around to you guys or your favorite genetics im kurious about a few i seen...


----------



## thump easy (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay lets stop fucking around im hear for knoledge not a spelling B contest!!!!!!! or Phantoms oF the crop!!! the only Phantom is the Phantom OG im gona rock next round!!!! *LETS GET WITH THE BIZZNESS..
FIRST UP.. CINDERELLA 99 X MASTER + SKY WALKER OG X ALIEN OG
SECOND BATER UP.. YODA OG +SKY WALKER OG X ALIEN OG
THIRD RUNNER UP.. WHITE FIRE OG X SKY WALKER OG X ALIEN OG
FOURTH BUT NOT LEAST IS THE MOTHER FUCKEN SCOUT.. YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODDY!!!!!! GIRL SCOUT COOKIES X BANNA OG

POLLEN SACKS BUSTED NUTS ALL OVER THE BAGS IT S TIME TO.. DOWN 2 ROCK!!!!!
i will post pics ass of tommorow or the next i think FIRST CUT WILL BE CALLED IM NOT SHURE YET LOLZ
*


----------



## TheDocGrowsChronic (Jul 31, 2012)

what is going on? why are you breading things? what is a gernal?


----------



## thump easy (Aug 1, 2012)

we are maken a bread with weed, seeds and going on a trip!!!! do you wana play??

Enough with the interuptions!!!! Lets begin the pollination!! please this might get a lil heated you must be over 18 years of age to see the sex!!!!! 
This will be performed in respects to science and the animal kingdom and plant kingdom... Style of breading mostly dogy style


----------



## Blaze23 (Aug 1, 2012)

thump easy said:


> we are maken a bread with weed, seeds and going on a trip!!!! do you wana play??
> 
> Enough with the interuptions!!!! Lets begin the pollination!! please this might get a lil heated you must be over 18 years of age to see the sex!!!!!
> This will be performed in respects to science and the animal kingdom and plant kingdom... Style of breading mostly dogy styleView attachment 2277457


LOL, you should make a breeding tutorial, following the steps on breeding . . . Collecting pollen, pollinating buds etc. . . because im interested in learning. Thanks


----------



## thump easy (Aug 1, 2012)

shure i will begin after i get back from home depo need or lows info *infomershal!!* well i got to get brushes..
okay can some one pass me the scaple!!!!
okay pass me the masquito forseps!!!!!
pass me the saw!!!!
okay now hammer!!!
can someone hold this!!!
pass me the turkey sandwich!!! WALLLAAAAAA SHE IS ALIVE!!!!!!
ow wait i thought i was Thumperstieennnn i sead that with a german acent!!!!
okay im fucking around i will do that for you guys k.. remember im still a newb at this shit so for all you profesionals easy on me EASSY !!!!!


----------



## Redeye Bri (Aug 2, 2012)

This iz the funyist bread jernal iv evar red. keep
it up. Sownz lyk sum badass croses.


----------



## thump easy (Aug 2, 2012)

okay lets grab the first female she is quit frosty and juicy everone waits for this one its one of the best females i got in the arsinal!!ow wait a second i ment in plant form!! sorry but she does have a nice round end ..


----------



## thump easy (Aug 2, 2012)

i ment this one and the male pollen bag


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 2, 2012)

You have to make sure your batter has good consistency if you want to bread anything


----------



## thump easy (Aug 2, 2012)

i will do that for shure bread it gona be yummie in the tummie.. okay pills berry doe boy lets get down to bizzness
SILENCE!!!! hahahah male pollen


----------



## missnu (Aug 2, 2012)

I haven't got a clue what we are talking about here...I am lost in this strange internet speak.


----------



## missnu (Aug 2, 2012)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> i name my herb after i've grown them out.... tried naming them before i grew them out and ended up wasting a great name on mediocre weed, now that name is haunted by memories of said mediocre strain... Deku


I just call mine whatever x whatever...
Like I made some seeds that are Rocklock x LA Confidential...I call them Rocklock x LA crosses. Guess I'm just not that inventive...and I didn't really do anything, or even really make something new...and who am I naming this stuff for anyway? me? Nah...I'm alright with it's a Rocklock Crossed with LA confidential...I write it on the stakes like this...RLxLA
or RL LA Cross


----------



## missnu (Aug 2, 2012)

thump easy said:


> Okay lets stop fucking around im hear for knoledge not a spelling B contest!!!!!!! or Phantoms oF the crop!!! the only Phantom is the Phantom OG im gona rock next round!!!! *LETS GET WITH THE BIZZNESS..
> FIRST UP.. CINDERELLA 99 X MASTER + SKY WALKER OG X ALIEN OG
> SECOND BATER UP.. YODA OG +SKY WALKER OG X ALIEN OG
> THIRD RUNNER UP.. WHITE FIRE OG X SKY WALKER OG X ALIEN OG
> ...


I don't think people are trying to patronize you, but when someone types like this it takes me 4x as long to read it, and when I get to the end I still don't know what you are saying a good bit of the time. I am not being mean, but a lot of your words aren't words and I have to wonder what you meant, or what it should say...and if I get it wrong then I sound like a jackass, or like I am being mean...So, I personally would just find it easier to read your posts and reply if they were just written with a slightly clearer writing style.


----------



## missnu (Aug 2, 2012)

thump easy said:


> I will i just got to finish these strains out i got to many man time to start given shit away just so shit dont get lost for realz keeping a few thow i love a few of them well all of them but keeping but i cant stop just to wounder wen i first started in water lil did i know i had champs fromt he get go nevor have i came back to those yielding numbers of bomb bomb and still on my hunt for shit like that but today if i ever comeacross something amazing i will know not to just let it die out!!!!!! yes i will come around to you guys or your favorite genetics im kurious about a few i seen...


Take this one for example...
I will, I just have to finish the strains I have going now because I have too many. Man, it is time to start giving shit away so shit doesn't get lost, for real.
I'm keeping a few though all of them are worth keeping, but I can't stop just to wonder when I first started in water little did I know I had champs from the get go. Never have I (gotten a yield)? like this? (this is one of those times I don't know what you are getting at)
But now if I ever come across something amazing I will know not to just let it die out.!
Yes I will try the lines you guys like because I am curious about a few I have seen. 

That is my translation that I have to do in my head in order to read your posts...
Do you have to translate my typing to look like yours in my head...perhaps you feel like I do and find my sometimes overly lengthy posts hard to read...in which case I guess we both will just have to spend more time reading one another's posts...
I just don't practice my internet lingo enough perhaps?

Aw well...
whatever...I got high, and didn't want to come off sounding like the grammar police, but help me out a little...


----------



## imchucky666 (Aug 2, 2012)

"bread"??? you're going to eat all that shit?
With or without "budder"? LOL


----------



## thump easy (Aug 2, 2012)

ill try big dog give me a break im the only one that you have to challenge yourself to understand... yes to many genetics all are good not all yielders yes i lost a few fucken jungle freeks wen you first get a good strain that is supper stoney and supper yielding you think you can do better but you nevor come across another that what i ment so thats y i keep so many i do throw away alot of duds like snow cap.. grape fruit shit like that it s not worthy of the light... let me just finish the project please...


you are all okay dont be mad at the spelling if your mad, be mad at me... not my grammer.. my friends hate alot of grows but i dont hate anyone of them some have chips on their shoulders some are roood some are sketchy and some think thier shit dont stink all i look at is the FLOWER.... LET THE FLOWER TELL THE STORY!!!  now let me have my fun its only a fucken cross its not garanteed to be anything good.. so let me finish some one came and hacked into my computer still i came back to finish the thread so let me finish PLEASE  and if no one likes it... thier is many other thread please feel free.. thank you.. now let me get back to this i got to go help a shop with thier grow after this im running late..and yes ill make a cake after im done with butter lolz... assholes i ment that in a nice way by the way.. please stop hahaha let me finish im late..


----------



## thump easy (Aug 2, 2012)

fuck it ill finish it wen i get back


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 2, 2012)

i cant spell either but i can make up beans my azz off 

an i dont think its a pre requisit

gluck on endeavour my dude


----------



## Trulife69 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm grabbing the popcorn and sitting down to see how this thread unfolds. Thump easy go have your fun and keep us updated


----------



## thump easy (Aug 2, 2012)

okay male pic man its so hard to post pics Y???? okay hear I go


----------



## thump easy (Aug 2, 2012)

okay i coverd container because its going back inno pollen on the base!!! okay


----------



## thump easy (Aug 2, 2012)

fuck me im still changing water and it take fucken for ever to post a pic i cleaned out my cookies and still fuck man my i changed my res what the fuck that crazzy the pic just showed up


----------



## thump easy (Aug 2, 2012)

okay hear is the end i stoped aroe becuase it is so fucken hot out hear 110 116 in the summer you killing me with the heat nevor more ever fuck this next summer i wont.. even think about it.. but ya i seperated it into coco.. thats how i can move these creatures any how look its in aroe the first pic of course its fucken at its best !! but even in coco its thrives its frosty i shit you not i pollenated in the garage and it fucken stuck up the fucken hole room.. its a sweet smell well you already know im gona say alagator jolly rancher.. smell


----------



## thump easy (Aug 2, 2012)

i have a baby aroe.. buy the way anyways so hear is the last end result lets see how this all unfoldsView attachment 2279873


----------



## wheezer (Aug 3, 2012)

ever sense I took the evelen woodhead sped reddin corse, my reddin has improved 100%....


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 3, 2012)

What?!?!?!


----------



## thump easy (Aug 6, 2012)

okay okay i got the others man i put the gsc outside of my house its to fucken big but im doing YODA OG right now with alien og x sky walker og pollen and white fire og with alien og x skywalker og pollen


----------



## thump easy (Aug 8, 2012)

fucken yoda og is hardy thrieves with no special atention crossed with sky walker og and alien og


----------



## thump easy (Aug 8, 2012)

out of all the pack of white fires i cant rip the others out of the aroe to pollenate this sucks because the others are monsters ow well i gona do it anyways with the one i got in coco


----------



## thump easy (Aug 8, 2012)

same thing it aint leting post pics yes i deleated cookies but still aint letting some other time i guess.. As for gage green im gona runn a few to see whats up but i gota respect the bank and thier crew, so princess layea no more, ill call the girl scout cookies og cross with alien og and sky walker ZOMBIES IN WOUNDER LAND.. and ill do the other half with banana og x phantom og and still thinking of a name..


----------



## Mauler57 (Aug 9, 2012)

Dude, put down the pipe and pick up a dictionary. I got a headache just trying to decipher what the hell you are trying to communicate.....no disrespect meant....but...for real?


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 9, 2012)

if'nz yud wert to lernd teh enrish theen teh halpt yu maite geat.


----------



## thump easy (Aug 9, 2012)

guys im sorry this meeting of the minds you have to learn to decode the code... shhhhh dont read just look at the pics, let the flowers tell the story!!!!! i once got cought copping in first grade WERE IT SEAS NAME_______________. i put my nabors name so when the teacher spoke out loud.... *WHY IS THIER TWO LUARA'S????????* bummer i had to stand on the wall... i was the only one that didnt get a test back... easy easy mate!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Aug 10, 2012)

okay hear she is in week five master x cinderella View attachment 2289564


----------



## thump easy (Aug 17, 2012)

okay hard work i couldnt let the crossing go without i took the plants to my boys house and i see beans master cinderella 99 x alien og sky walker og


----------



## thump easy (Aug 17, 2012)

fuck i cant down load im out gota finish up the cleaning


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Aug 17, 2012)

_.... yor funneeee luv da freekish speylinga s'grate.... lololololol_


----------



## thump easy (Aug 17, 2012)

............................................


----------



## thump easy (Aug 19, 2012)

okay i just unbaged the yoda og and she turning very nice fourth week into flower.and so the bottom i took the raper of and wet the loose pallen so no contamination in the room my friend were i have these is pritty flippen out!!!! he hates pollen so do i but as of todays pollenations i no longer hate the male plant!!!! hear is the seed pods of yoda  but i have two seed pods in the white fire so im gona have to run that one again at another spot soon...


----------



## thump easy (Aug 19, 2012)

i have run alot of strains over the years i can say truthfully close to fifty and i want to find those crosses one more time out of all i ever ran im gona have to make the buba gum og, one of the best i ever ran.. buble gum x bubax fire og.. the death widow supper stoney but no nug formation just loose growing but packs a fucken punch, the 100 dollar og, mad man og, liquid coke, larry og a fenoe that grew like no other can find her no more.. im gona take the best i ever grew and grow them mix them and play with them for vigor for potencie for yield..
the list of genetics i have grown.
mad man og
sky walker og
liquid coke og 
100 og
purple larry og
sfv og
church og
gods gift og 
preditor og
fire og
deablo og
diamond og
larry og
pure og
buba og
gsc og
yoda og
xxx og
master platnium og
white fire og
mad man og
petrol og
be real og
phantom og
berry white og
pineapple express
vinilla kush
white widow
chocolope
poison og
green crack
jack herror
buba 
pre 98
gdp
grape fruit 
afgani
snow cap
cherry bomb
supper silver haze
heriwana og
master
supper skunk
master sour dub
gdp
kens gdp
blue dream
blue tooth
purple erkle
l.a. confidential
mr. nice guy
buba gum og
casey jones
black & white?
tahoe og
platnium og
king lui x111
regular buble gum
black berry
black diamond
northern lights
bc gods bud
big bud
supper skunk
platnim og
sour cream
cheese
c99 x master 
white fire og
blue thooth
big black 
m-6
alien og
pink lemonade
black domina
supper silver og
vortex
black dominoe
with all these i have ran im gona go back in time and try to grab the best ones and cross them for potency and yield thats my goal.. im shure i will nevor run into the buba gum og again im gona try to bring her back man i wish i would have tooken pictures it was to my best explination was heavy hitting big yielding soldid structure and just man i just can express it enough it was coverd in frost just couldnt see the green in it because of so much frost the sizzors just had to be cleaned the sizzor has was just over welming i have nevor seen anything like it since... calvin at clone ville usto have it... if only i had the trick i know now im shure i could have done alot with her fuck!!!! im sorry thier is no close up.. lolz i was cleaning the glass you can probly tell were it fell lolz right in the middle but me and my friends still talk about this strain to this day..


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 19, 2012)

Can't go wrong with a 50/50 mix of cornmeal and all purpose flour with salt, pepper, and a little cajun seasoning. Makes fish ever so yummy.


----------



## thump easy (Aug 19, 2012)

ill try it thankx...


----------



## thump easy (Aug 19, 2012)

i got black cherry coke, im in the prosses of getting the liquid back, gsc, and a few others that gsc is a mother fucken thriver but its stem structure is fucken solid it looks wierd i cant say i have seen anything like it... but its gona be on the menu for mixing and maching, i also like the karma and the kosher cant wait for new place to play..next alien kem dog x head band , m-6 look fucken sick og structure all the fucken way, but i am gona get the buble gum and try to cross the buba while im at it with the buba im gona cross the gsc to get that sinomon cookies and start with the buble gum and buba cross before i try the fire og man i hope i hit it i know i have done over one hundred cuts in my years some i might have ran and i dont even know it.. romulan sound familair, any ways i think im gona go for yield thats what keeps the ship afloat... hope you like these posts im nothing special just tired of waiting for the pro's... its hit and mis with seeds for reals, so many hermies it aint even funny midess just do it my self and if it herms its on me...


----------



## thump easy (Aug 21, 2012)

well im getting ready to cook lolz i bought this a few weeks back and took a pic i forgot about it but hear it is PURPLE TRONIC colifower i guess the coliflower growers r doing their thing too they breading the fucken nugs with purps


----------



## thump easy (Aug 21, 2012)

ya man they battleing it out too..


----------



## thump easy (Aug 22, 2012)

so they are forming YAAAAAAAAYYYYAAAA!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Aug 22, 2012)

i nevor been so happy about seeds lolz what the fuck aint that a bitch come to think of it i never thought id bee growing weed of all things ya man its onn!!!


----------



## thump easy (Aug 23, 2012)

i just read this hole thing and i gota say i was laughing my ass off, i not shure y im thinking this but what ever happend to the females that usto come on hear man i miss those girls they are way to funny all of them. Well i hope them love, happyness, and great life... man im stoned anyways im out..


----------



## thump easy (Sep 1, 2012)

and so hear is the first bean from obama kush femal clone = master x cinderella 99 and crossed with are 51 alien male = og and sky walker og  LET THE GAMES BEGIN.. !!!!!!!!!!!
and for those cuts like platnuim kush, and a few others that L.A. or so cal and nor cals got that no ones claimed im gona start spraying them with silver spray and make those avalible... to


----------



## thump easy (Sep 4, 2012)

and so the first three seeds cracked i was only able to pull about 6 good seeds out of my branches three cracked it only took like a day and a half.. View attachment 2321723 so hear i go.. To tell you the truth area 51 i havent even seen the flower yet so im hoping it works out i have seen the bannana og its good strain big yielder, im shooting for the clouds in no way am i experienced i can tell you this i know a few strains that i want to cross because of thier genetical traits if i can merge them for a better offspring is what im shooting for on the next round gona travel into la and get pre 98 buba and supper silver, and buble gum and buba im gona try to make a few that i want to make into something great instead of just shooting in the air i am gona try to aim at something this time lets see what happends you nevor know???? well im waiting on the yoda og its next i got one more week at my budies house but im shooting hier with this one i like the yoda og hopefully it can fill the name i set for it.. and hoping i get atleat one winner i was saven the bannana og pollen for the girl scout cookies.. next round i got a few i want to play with her pre 98 and cinderella males is what i got for that one.. anyway cant wait im fit it in the next cycle of girls..


----------



## thump easy (Sep 6, 2012)

two out of six cracked its on its way cant count my chicks before they are raised because i know i still got a few more hurdles to pass before i can open my mouth like that king lui accedental polination the bitch died on me in the first week lolz owwwww shit this seed shit isnt my cup of malt liquor im more use to cuts always cut clones in other words.. but i have to venture into the unknown man nothing in this life is hard you just got to be around it long enough to understand anything in life so im getting my feet wet washing the green of my horns and i realy do have tatoo horns lolz for reals... a doctor never just wakes up and is a doctor the fucker also at one time was wet behind the ears only time will tell it this is what i want to do.... jk im still a green horn!!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 18, 2012)

im sorry i been away i have cracked all seed oboma x area 51 also yoda og x area 51 and this last one white fire x area 51 they are all cracked i been bussy trien to make my last girl scout cookies clone give me more shoots so i could clone i want to put it all in the aroe this round i found that the aroe give some big ass seeds they cracked some did in the flower wich triped me out ya man they cracked inside i havent posted im secretely in hear because my girl sead a few weeks ago ITS ME OR THE FUCKEN PLANTS well in my mind i sead hurry up and get the fuck out.... lolz no not realy this afair is on the hush i bout some diamonds not to much but just enough to shhush her up these flowers i have fallen inlove with this plant i dont choose it over god but i want to play more and more with these genetics if god alows me to for the athieas if nature alows me the chances to play with these beeings of life.. gota go its on the hush from hear on ... its iether the plants or the computer good nite..


----------



## thump easy (Sep 19, 2012)

so hear is the oboma Master x Cinderella 99 female clone crossed with Male area 51 Alien og x skywalker og hear is one of five i was only able to get five seeds i guess the pollen thing can be a lil tricky it was the first plant i pollenated


----------



## thump easy (Sep 19, 2012)

my budies moms old school kush and his sfv og cross jozziekins YO WHATS UP DOGGIE!!on onother chamber


----------



## thump easy (Sep 19, 2012)

i was able to track down the death widowView attachment 2341293 from hawii a budy brought it back those natives i hear from him you can get in that easy but he was able to get those seeds he was once married to a chick from i forgot what island and has a kid still living over he resides in L.A. i did grow it, it was airy but still fire im gona cross it with this kush sativa green crack because its so dense also high yielderthats just a pic i got from the computer coff coff let me clear my throught..


----------



## thump easy (Sep 19, 2012)

well the seeds on the right are yoda female crossed with male alien og x skywalker og and the bottom bag are hawii's death widow??? im not shure what the crosses are but thats what they call it??its bomb non the less


----------



## thump easy (Sep 21, 2012)

so i have black cherry soda im gona cross it with pure og... also i going to a friends back yard since the gsc thin mint is not stable im gona take her to a friends house that dont know a dam thing about plants or even cloning he dont do anything like that and he dont know anyone so that the plant cant leak... im crossing it with a male area 51 x master cinderella, another one with white fire x area 51. also crossing that death widow with green crack only because its frosty and dense and high supper high yeilding hopefull i can get one great one out of all these crosses man i realy like that hazzy og im gona go into L.A. in a week or two getting that gorilla silver back x king lui i talked to the dude he's gona trade me gsc the thc on that strain is 27 ow cant wait i want to see what she does in the chambers.. i cant post pics i dont know if someone is cock blocking or it just to many cookies i earased all of them and still cant post im pritty bussy know of days i cant be on the computer my girl she tripping on me... my brother sead that the genetics have changed me that i dont have a life anymore???? i think thier right starting to work out get some sun my skin get very lil these days... ill post pics the oboma and the area 51 already showering new set of leafs to bad i cant just upload


----------



## thump easy (Oct 2, 2012)

well lets test the seeds shall we, hear go nothing!!!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Oct 9, 2012)

View attachment 2367224oboma aka master cinderella 99 x alien skywalker og. this is just one pheno.


----------



## thump easy (Oct 9, 2012)

okay hear is


----------



## thump easy (Oct 9, 2012)

that up thier is old school kush x sfv this is jozziekins creation he is a friend of a friend hear on roll it up.. he doesnt come on anymore he sells big screen t.v. hear in L.A. i hardly talk to him he is a smart dude 600 watt grows he pulls down wieght from his lights.. but he gifted me some seeds ill post the flowers better the veg realy sucks you nevor know what it is in veg you know?


----------



## thump easy (Oct 15, 2012)

dam im kinda triping out right know i got sighns of a shit load of male not alot of phenoes to choose from they are quit big if i dont say so myself ill post a pic i think im gona back cross the oboma thats my favorite one so far i also love the white fire but im gona keep the male oboma x area 51 and back cross it again with oboma and white fire? what will happend im not shure? but i have to find out how to learn this im shure the big boys have steped in shit before and im shure i will its a great opertunity to learn the best way is the hard way i guess only then will i learn from my mistakes just like this growing thing its not as easy as i first thought but after finding out that the fools at the hydro store sometimes miss lead you because their asses are growing too.. lolz but after trying all the regimens all the anti fungals all the anti mights i finaly came to my own conclusion i finding this out i relized that the fools behind the counter dont always know whats best over the years you learn from what went wrong and im shure hear i go again... anyways look the male oboma smells alot like og??? the yoda one of them smells like yoda? and the white fire their the last ones to be ready their like a week or so behind so im not shure but i do know i got a shit load of males man i will be using the pollen to cross the qwang og, king lui x111, girl scout cookies, white fire, black cherry coke, big black, blue tooth, pink lemonade for all the og smokers they say that the blue tooth is a heavy hitter and so is the pink lemonade... but that will be this time next i smelled and looked at a flower that was called jakie white??? man its bomb its jack herror and white widow you know white widow is played out around hear in cali but nevor did i think both those would amount to such a butiful smell and the patient swears buy it so i will atempt that cross next after this round this is just for fun nothing major nothing i just want to be able to say i tryied it if i dont like it ill move on..


----------



## thump easy (Oct 15, 2012)

this is how i feel right now lolz sheesh


----------



## thump easy (Oct 17, 2012)

hear are a few of the females


----------



## thump easy (Oct 23, 2012)

dang im wakeing up straight trashing males i see that i got 3 females of the obama x area 51 one of the phenoes deff isnt oboma dominant but the leafs look like alien structure i have grown the alien in my eyes i have grown a few crosses of alien and well it alright! anyways it stinks fucken trippy kinda the oboma stank!!!! with and all total fucken diffrent sweet n sour stinch.. as for the yoda you know its a yeilder in the aroe gota remember the aroe will morf a plant to crazzy potential if its anything special the ogees just fucken get frosty to this day i got a lot of people that ask me how i do it it realy simple... anyways i hope the flowers are something great if not TRASH!!!!! ow the white fire doesnt smell like anything its just showed its two pistals  next for reals is the death widow i know its got white widow in it but i wish i new what the crosses were? i remember smelling and looking at the jackie white, jack crossed with white widow man i gota say thats a dope ass cross it stinks fucken good realy fucken good anyways im been trien to get my homie at og preservation to do me some seeds of his hazy og so i can cross the girl scout man no luck he is to bussy so fuck it im gona just use what i got the death widow with jack herror and im not shure what will happen with the girl scout cookies but fuck it... both are great thrivers thick ass stocks and heavy yielding specialy the gsc ow buy the way im realeasing the gsc at organic solutions of the desert hear in two weeks i dont want to hold her no more... for realz she roots fast and takes of like a mother fucken rocket one of the most fastest yeilding plant mabee you can do alot better than i can i cant figure her out so i dont want to waist my time..


----------



## thump easy (Oct 24, 2012)

wow i toped it and well this is one of the oboma x area 51 phenoes im happy lets see what happends before anything the flower is were its at.. its deff big and thriving


----------



## thump easy (Oct 24, 2012)

time is a ticken, tick tock tick tock..


----------



## thump easy (Oct 26, 2012)

and so we begin these thick ass phenoes into flower turning the lights back this is the day we begin the flower, hope fully they turn out great but if they dont trash straight up.. like supper marrio bro i want to be spitting fire after i touch these flowers...


----------



## thump easy (Oct 29, 2012)

steady checking the plants


----------



## thump easy (Nov 6, 2012)

starting to smell really hard my filter must be going out fuck man its still fucken hot out!!!!!! my a.c. took a shit.. well im so intrested in just one of the phenoes it smells hella good it could be gang related the smell? because it is straight banging loud!!! the smell that is!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 6, 2012)

i had to thin it out to much leaf that is no good the leafs have to breath if over lapped they swet and water forms over the coverd leaf so i got a big bag fool of leaves


----------



## thump easy (Nov 6, 2012)

this will be my last run hear on roll it up no more, im moving and i got hired at a shop that is city aproved i will just be gardening there no more home shit i love to seperate work from home, i been going at it for a few and up and down up and down life is too much, i usto be upsesd with growing for once i want to shut off the lights and not worry about keeping genetics i am going to take a long vacation and hang my sizzors up because i have had a belly full for realz i dont like chasing curancy i just want to smile and get out of the bat cave..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 7, 2012)

so you're done growing for now? what about all them strains you was in the process of making?


----------



## thump easy (Nov 7, 2012)

in time im tired realy tired all i see is green all day everyday its becoming a job.. its like tatooing once it becomes a job i loose intrest... specialy wen you do for so long and everytime you get the bull buy the horns some one greedy comes from behind and hits you in the ankle like that olymic skater. lolz dude im just tired.. everyone i know is just me me me.. i gotta take a vacation and loose myself in other things... so far i got a few genetics i would love to see i looked at a few killer strains i want to run eye wittness nuggets blow everone mind breeders hear in riverside fuck me man.. but i waisted every last once of energy this summer was brutal. steady checking the plants


----------



## thump easy (Nov 7, 2012)

if this isnt a test i dont know what is???? im sorry i just need a second wind...just this last round i got the gig for a city aproved grow op im not gona have time what i will do is post pics and run my heart desire and run genetics like crazzy testing and scrapping but before they finish the city code enspections and edison puting a hole pole in the despensary if i have time i will mess around thier is a lot of great breeders and some that will nevor make it they dont know how too or even have the way to get exposure but thier is one guy i seen his shit man im fucken amazed!!!!!!


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Nov 7, 2012)

good luck mate


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 7, 2012)

damn. i've been following this thread for a long time. i'm sad to see it end. lol. what are you gonna do with all your seeds and stuff?


----------



## thump easy (Nov 7, 2012)

ima finish this run meaning this round, ill finish it out but i wont have time to breed anything anymore, my job is to see the grow threw and that means my total atention for edison to come out and put a pole in that mean some serious growing i wont have time for trial and error, herms!!!! if any, i will just get packs of new genetics and genetics like harbor side and a few so cal breaders not the company so cal!! i nevor ran anything from them but real people real slick genetics that no one ever gets to see ill try my best to land those!!! but for edison that mean the electrical company that handles electricity, for them to come and put a pole you know its gona be a growers wet dream for me it look like a lot of work.. double doors , humidity issues, water drums big comercial drums light set ups, hvac, studing strains for herms canopy control neting i got a few inventions i wanted to bring out for cases like these like quick rack poles with hooks for nets chairs wheeling so you dont have to be standing or kneeling, dehumidifiers with a ducting atachment so you dont get the back lash of the heat out the back same with water chillers if you make them i want a cut lolz if i know humans the way i do i dought ill ever see a fucken molecule  lolz, but im shure its gona be crazzy. like construction for shure.. thanks thow pm me ill give you seed for free once this is over. thats why im gona need a vaction im bumed out a friend leaked out genetics ones that took me for ever to get ahold of just incase something happend i needed that security i could get my shit back.. lolz humans trip me out for reals thanks guys!!! for the support.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 7, 2012)

it's awesome you got a job growing. good luck and lucky you


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 7, 2012)

damnn. sounds like a lot of work man. but a serious opportunity. yehh. leaking secret genetics that you trusted them with is fucked up.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 9, 2012)

yes alot of work.. thanks guy.. okay today buds r forming its to soon to tell what the flowers are gona do i checking a list of the ones that look like great thrivers fucky stem stinch but those qualities dont mean shit untill the flower is done and sampled.... so far i got #'s 4,2,1,5,6,7,16xxx,13xxx, 10xx,14xx,alien head band only #1 is gona make the cut, and wifi crosses #5,3 10 everthing else is trash im not shooting for just punie genetics i want tryfectas, smell, vigor, potency, and sex apreal make that four things i searching for...


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 9, 2012)

gotta be looking for color too, like purple  lol.


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 10, 2012)

my two 105 watt bulbs got here last night  View attachment 2405157 they are beasts. that's one on my keyboard.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 11, 2012)

wow they are big!!! talking about big they are going off right about now!! oww i cant wait their is one that smells to good to be true....


----------



## thump easy (Nov 11, 2012)

also checking for balls if i realy told you my test you'd think i was crazzy but ill keep it narowed down for the sake of law.. and the well being of my freedom.. im under the canopy every day studding the plants from branch to branch


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 11, 2012)

ahh they look great. lol. describe this smell you speak of ;P


----------



## mak (Nov 11, 2012)

area 51/yoda from OG genetics out of hemet?those guys are shady i wouldnt trust their beans or clones lol


----------



## thump easy (Nov 11, 2012)

no the yoda is from tga or ggg i dont remember a friend orderd from altitude, alien head band is realy good so is johny's og and diamond valley og, i dont know the guys from og genetics and i wasnt aware of the aligator, i dont care about the persons past look at oboma, clinton, or bush, the past doesnt make the present my ex is my ex for a reason we live and learn, but i met one guy he is a hard worker day and night out door grower, growing his life away, delivering and maintaining a family with lil time if you grow you know what i mean, yes they are crazzy but this one guy does grow very nicely and is a good person his tatoo removal over the years is almost done his negative look on life has changed and he wants to show his kids a better life. Not gang related thier white folks but no mater were you grow up you know the situation...


----------



## thump easy (Nov 11, 2012)

As for the dude we ran a few and i got to say no herms and positive vigor more than alot of stuff that i have ran in the past. but with no luck i see that they didnt go very far their websight is off and he continues to work into the night you know gardening aint easy... so yes i found out, i dont talk to him anymore he wanted the gsc like everyone i know and it cost time money and well geperdise the room.. i would need some kind of reinbustment i kindly asked for his good phenoes and i havent herd from him YAAAAWWWW its hard aint it to give up what you ran time money and weeding out the plants.. so hear i am with thier area 51..


----------



## thump easy (Nov 11, 2012)

i also got a call from the guy with the gsc yesterday no lie his braclet is coming off.. he cant wait he told me he got new genetics and his pink lemonade, big black, blue thooth,pine apple express just blew everyone away, new trade ill be trading the master x black water og = BLASTER OG new in L.A., QUANG OG? 27 percent thc look it up on weedmaps they even sell the shake at regular nug price thats how good it is!!! Blue berry yum yum he sead he has been looking for that cut for 4 year also hard lemon larry x uk cheese = lemon larry cheese cake and Death widow i dont know what those crosses are im shure its some kind of thiah


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 11, 2012)

pink lemonade sounds bomb lol.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 11, 2012)

blue tooth off of one small as plant lolz ya man indoor in water lolz shocking


----------



## thump easy (Nov 11, 2012)

ill post pink lemonade later im watching the god channel and this dosnt want to load the picks thats y i didnt finish the last gernal on these strains for some reson it just spits me out of the proxy


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 11, 2012)

ah isee. well good luck with your uploading lol. that bud looks amazing. nice job man.


----------



## mak (Nov 11, 2012)

thump easy said:


> no the yoda is from tga or ggg i dont remember a friend orderd from altitude, alien head band is realy good so is johny's og and diamond valley og, i dont know the guys from og genetics and i wasnt aware of the aligator, i dont care about the persons past look at oboma, clinton, or bush, the past doesnt make the present my ex is my ex for a reason we live and learn, but i met one guy he is a hard worker day and night out door grower, growing his life away, delivering and maintaining a family with lil time if you grow you know what i mean, yes they are crazzy but this one guy does grow very nicely and is a good person his tatoo removal over the years is almost done his negative look on life has changed and he wants to show his kids a better life. Not gang related thier white folks but no mater were you grow up you know the situation...


that past is important,as these guys gave batches of clones to people all over that ended up being MALE clones..tell me that aint shady lol


----------



## mak (Nov 11, 2012)

yeah thats true,people do change..but not always for the better..

some bad people turn good but still got the tendency
to pick up old bad habbits.

good people going bad,or bad people just getting worse.

and in the MMJ business there's no room for error or shady people like OG genetics,difference between being legit while getting profit and being shady/greedy and trying to gain more profit..

for example... 

people using PGR's like phosphoload,gravity,bushmaster to gain yields,create harmful medicine.
but dont care aslong as their getting paid.

selling batches of male,or weak genetics,pm,pest infected clones.

certain breeders just releasing unstable strains.

just like that clone guy i was telling you about,hes all over craigslist,and other sites ripping people off
then changing his sites/nursery name once word gets out that hes shady.

also,when GSCookies first came about,people are selling fake clones for 50$+ EACH.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 11, 2012)

true that shady bussness sucks but change very few people change, i have i was bad growing up for instance if you feed a flower just water it will do okay, but if you ph it and the nutrients to grow it will grow, and if you burn the plant to death then you know what not to do next time, my first imprison ment was for weed i went to prison for 6 plants, shure i was young and dum but i dont do half the shit i usto or let me say i dont do anything stoopid anymore i think???? i got a family and before construction was my thing i built for days on end into the night sometimes riding the construction boom i build dr. dandellas home the owner of the tumor hospital and also dr. patell i did work for all kind of people and i got burned with no contract i thought that life would be better doing things lagit but i been burned buy coreans cubans, indians from india, white folks, mexicans portoricans, all kinds of folks lolz and not in the drug game, what i learned is its not the race or color its the person, and in the end i shouldnt have believed them... do i hate these nationalities NOOOOO lolz its just part of life will they change? i hope so, but greed is a real problem, i dont care i walk away from alot of things and loose money all the time i let it go so that i can live without the desease that will eat me up inside thinking of revenge or hatred... but i changed i left contruction if you ask of me in prescott i did alot of good work my partner desided to contract people without a licence and lost my shit.. lolz do i hate him no man i dont, i cant build over thier any more i left my tool 50 gees of constuction tools all to come and grow and this game is just as vishious.. like i sead i tried him out i did a trade and well im running with it thats all i know of him... it aint easy... but he told me they moved to colorado??? he was the only dude left out hear, but im not sticking up for the man but he does grow real good buds....


----------



## thump easy (Nov 11, 2012)

okay on another note, i found 5 hermies ya the cross with the wifi it didnt like it or they didnt like each other? so i pulled some giant plants out i did spray reverse i didnt see any ripe pollen but it could have happend? i will have to look at it tommorow? in the light i have a keen eye with my green light but i will feel better in the morning i was told this would happend im shure the big boys have done the same im gona have to read up on it.. but so far hey its okay.. im shooting for just one only one they all smell diffrent but this one i realy want it to work out if it doesnt lolz i gave it a shot and i can walk away from it and say i tried it, im looking at the breeder with a lil more respect raskal i love his work, i like his friends work too and i will just be trien them all eventually every mother fucken seed made i will one day have tried them all.


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 12, 2012)

damn. sorry bout the herms. yehh. i think it takes a lot of practice and trial and error.


----------



## mak (Nov 12, 2012)

yeah,like we have said..some strains just dont like to be crossed..today if i get enough sleep im thinking about getting some raskal beans at a medshop in socal..

the wifi people talk about is his white fire strain?


----------



## thump easy (Nov 12, 2012)

ya white fire is no fucken joke for realz... im surprized he aint got a cup yet..


----------



## thump easy (Nov 12, 2012)

big black this has purple in it


----------



## thump easy (Nov 12, 2012)

hear she is with a lil frost and pink lemonade hear you go


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 12, 2012)

omg omg omg i want. lol. does the pink lemonade taste/smell like it? lol.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 12, 2012)

yes it smells just like sweetest pink lemonade you ever smelled and yes it taste good..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 12, 2012)

:O where can one buy seed for it?


----------



## mak (Nov 12, 2012)

that big black looks great,i found some wifi seeds about an hour away.might pick up tomorrow


----------



## thump easy (Nov 12, 2012)

let me get this spray mak was talking about lolz you know i called the distributor to that link you sent me and it turns out that the closest place that carries it is DNA HYDROPONICS lolz i know the owner we are realy good friends i called him up and he was like yup!!! this hole time i didnt even know it and i kick it over thier once in a while, i also go to palm spring hydro but no silver spray out thier nor at discount hydroponics or green coast.. but ya its just right up the street i cant wait...  if this works ill have a few beens avalable


----------



## mak (Nov 12, 2012)

good luck man,im going to get myself some as well


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 12, 2012)

what does silver spray actually do? it makes fem seeds am i right? if that's it, how does it work?


----------



## mak (Nov 13, 2012)

its colided silver,you spray the plant until week 2 and the branch you spray will grow male sacs,
then when ready you cut the branch and collect pollen,

then pollenate a diff plant of the same strain and that is how you get S1 seends (self)

or you can hit another plant and have fem cross.

usually the seeds will have a lot of phenos.


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 13, 2012)

when is pollen uhh ripe, is it usually before the bud is ripe? idk what the correct term is.


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 13, 2012)

The pollen is ready once the pollen sacs open and is released,all you do is collect and distribute to chosen plants.....pollen is usually released well before the buds are ready


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 13, 2012)

how long does it usually take.. lol.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 14, 2012)

this is two in a half weeks for some reason i thought i was in week 3 oboma x skywalker alien og


----------



## thump easy (Nov 14, 2012)

this is the white fire og x skywalker alien og


----------



## thump easy (Nov 14, 2012)

View attachment 2410769this is the yoda og x skywalker alien og


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 15, 2012)

lookin prettyyyyyyy


----------



## thump easy (Nov 15, 2012)

i got Tireseas mist the herming spray, but that shit is no joke from what my boy tells me you still can get a few unstable phenoes??? wow scary every time i get fem seeds they been okay.. oww scarry well i will cut it off and spray the clone because its to late from the manufacture i been looking at the oboma crosses the original oboma is frosted up already so young in weeks but the crosses are to but not as much as the mom oboma the white fire is berly showing frost and the seed jozzie kins gave me just aint gona make the cut they are shorter than the others bud sights are also not as much thats crazzy because sfv og is a yielder i got three that made the cut but no were neer the others mabe i didnt get a good selection but it smells fucken great!!!! i bet the flower be much better in quality but im not intrested in one of the four qualities im looking for????? i want bud sights i want crystals i want vigor i want mass and i want growth the qualities that make a grower happy wen you cut down i want it to be for potiency and yield.. i wont be growing this one again but thanks big dog im shure i missed the phenoe.. but i gota move on..


----------



## thump easy (Nov 15, 2012)

i got a potential herm in the garden its one of the white fire crosses i got like a few but they look stable so far one shot out something strange not pistals not balls but it looks like begining leafs out of were the tear drop should have been i would pull it but i cant the roots are way tangled together its a matt down in these chambers if i pull it know it will get root rot because ill rip apart root mater loos roots, dien roots, i dont care how good your voodu juice is or canna zym or peroxide or pyson it will just set me back im gona ride the bull to the ground if it pops than it pops i got a supper squirter from toys are us i will go in their and revers the shit out of the garden like a priest battling the exersist.. shit mides well go out with a bang right!!! peep the chanbers


----------



## THZZELJR (Nov 15, 2012)

I am moving towards this goal as well. collecting strains at the moment, I want a separate room as well before I begin. been studying punnett squares coilidial silver, and micro cloning, I will continue to follow along bro.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 16, 2012)

heck ya do it ill keep looking out for your strain...!!! 
there has got to be a better way once you get what you want if you want seeds the breeders have got a system down i know they do and multiple places im shure.. im very intrested in their construction and keeping tabs on thier strains makes me think these guys are a lil bit above avrage to keep banging seeds out and keeping track and shit like this for the farmer that makes a living on flowers it can probley get hard.. No need to worry i wont be taken anyones job.. i only like one breeder untill i see or grow others i will also be a fan of those guys..


----------



## thump easy (Nov 16, 2012)

i was intrested in there system their thoughts??? also if thier is a way to just fem alot of seeds without rapping shit up????? can you make a system that will do six plants fem seads or male in a controled invirement?? can you build a place to separate the plants to not cross pollinate im so into the construction side of it i was waiting to get some cash and call my friend an enginer slash machinest that would make me some energy effiecient panells eps phome walls steel structure but know i want to know if thier is a way to make this happend??? i would love to build rooms like this i would love to build a room man i drew up prints on a pimped out grow room with walls of blok about six feet up so water can splash no problem and hanging down water spickets to wash the airoe out drain with a so you can break down and wash up eps walls or icf incolated concreat forms but now i thinking of a way to split the rooms up or even the light and plexie glass a table tray and some how be able to feed it air and co2 man my wheels are spinning.. can this be posible?? for a one light gig and do three and three polinated and keep it contained?? the eps walls will continue after the block wall electricall will plugs are gona be on top and water chillers and dehumidifires need ezost to main filter or recerculated near split system.. but know i wondering about a breeding project in constuction.. just a thought....while still producing flower with no seeds ????? tricky or just sticky??? im not shure i got to read up on it and talk to some brainy ack from prescott old folks real wierd guys i usto work with on their cad drawing for energy effiecent building how a guy like me that cant spell worth a fuck i am better in other areas, they thought i was a genuis lolz i thought they were crazzy for realz!!!!!anyways i like talking into the box i dont know y but i hope it triggers a few light bulbs...


----------



## THZZELJR (Nov 16, 2012)

yeah Im a apprentice carpenter something about growing and building is my calling lol. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obeO0Aq5Y4I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtNlEERQFFM
http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/2788.html
http://boards.cannabis.com/indoor-growing/89807-chap-3-genetics-breeding-cannabis-part-1-3-a.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO6GhtrgxJ8&feature=related
http://www.veoh.com/watch/v18694894QdaCmmzT?h1=How+to+Build+a+Marijuana+Grow+Room+-+Weed+Growing+Guide+1


----------



## THZZELJR (Nov 16, 2012)

I want to build a sealed room or "perfect room" but I think as long as you have a strong filtratrion system you can keep the pollen contained and there are methods of containg the pollen in ziplocs and usuing a paint brush to pollenate your ladys as well as colidiol silver to fem beans.


----------



## mak (Nov 16, 2012)

it doesnt surprise me the wifi hermied,it is fem already 
before you crossed it.

even with legit breeders i sure there are some beans 
in the pack that are going to be mutated,hermie,etc

besides using silver the old school method was 
to prolong the flowering period

until the plant started to grow nanners.

and also to mess with the light cycle on
other occasions


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 16, 2012)

int hat last picture. the first plant ont he right has stocky stemmmmmm. looking gooddddd


----------



## thump easy (Nov 17, 2012)

well today or wait last night i was just exzamining every space every branch till 3 am thining out the water leaves at times but keeping a close eye for balls??? i also know i still got another hurtle to jump the nanerds !!! hear in a few weeks should be showing sighns if any of yellowing looking pistal but its a male slim line... with pollen, i cant help but touch the stock of the plants to smell it, i kinda rub it up and down with my fingers and smell!! i dont like to pinch the buds i know for a fact they dont like to be touched!!! over the the years the plants i brush less into or touch the more biger they get the better they thrive!! usualy the ones i dont brush up against when changing the water and walking along side to ph the nutes as you can see my chambers are lined up on each side of the res and the ones tord the back usualy do the best that is my conclusion not always but 9 out of ten time those are the ones that do the best


----------



## thump easy (Nov 17, 2012)

I am week right know i got vishous flue and i know i got to get to it im falling behind on maintenance.. i did notice that the one the only one that i realy want to pop is the oboma x sky walker n alien, just one pheono sticks out!!
they all are doing great the wifi is also doing great the yoda is like i realy dont care it is a yeilder and has many sights but whats triping me out is the oboma cross ill post refrence pics side by side.. the reason i break up my paragraphs is it might be easyer to read i know i cant spell but just hold on.. The chamber are made to open up like bat wings as they grow i open them up like chineese hand fans or wings to get a big area and alow the buds to breath and leaves if you can imagine the res is lik three feet long and change i like to open them up <=====> so that the span at the ends is widder it alows more buds more growth this is an old pic not yet opend up early flower, but ya the chanbers open up as a fan except at the res location were water returns


----------



## thump easy (Nov 17, 2012)

while caching up on work i noticed the one oboma that i have just the one i wish would work out of all the testers their are many phenoes the one that smells realy realy crazzy i kinda want to pin it on a buble gum smell?? no not the bazzuca smell or the other buble gum that smells like buble lishous, its a new flavor thats out on the market, i dont remember what brand but i do recognize the smell it was at times i know that i was at the gas station and had a date or had to talk to someone i grab a pack gum those new flavors im gona have to start buying again just to describe the smell it doesnt mater its not in the clear and i bet buy the time this is sead and done it wont be the best or even finsh the finish line lolz but hey its intresting??


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 17, 2012)

you mean like a minty flavor?


----------



## thump easy (Nov 17, 2012)

no like a flavor kinda sweet and tarty it smells realy realy good fuck me for the genetics i dont give a fuck if they make it to tell you the truth but i have grown alot of strains i know if this makes it.. it will pass the smell check its the kind of shit you see on a shelf and open it and it almost reaches out and slaps you silly and think well this smells fucken realy good kinda smell you'll see when i give you a few beens.. but like i sead i got my faithfull one already going so its just an experment..


----------



## thump easy (Nov 17, 2012)

in other words i cant discribe it but it has smelled like a flavor of gum i tried recently


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 17, 2012)

hahah. your description was very thorough. it sounds fucken amazing dude. glad this round is goin well man.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 18, 2012)

so the oboma a short plant its also lock up pritty fast and is supper supper supper frosty one of the most frostiest i ever seen she locking right nowand hear is the crosshear is a closer look at the obomaand a closer look at the crossthey are already frosty man the one i want to work isnt as frosty but i posted pics of this other phenoe do you know what trips me out on this oboma that she done at 8 weeks its cut on milky white but now with og in it what could it be amber???? when i cut???


----------



## thump easy (Nov 20, 2012)

so i see that the white fire is turning into a mother fucker out racing the rest standing about four and some change hi not just the one phenoe but a few some i planted two weeks later and the fuckers already beating most all of them the nug structure is emence also catching up in frost and size if i dont say so my self its got to be the sky walker of in it also combined with white fire i should just slap my self for this one i didnt even think it would make the fucken cut lolz this shit is amazing, i love this shit lolz but im not saying a dam thing because life has tout me a fucken leason and a real good one DONT COUNT YOUR CHICKS BEFORE THEY HACH and that on everthing... sheesh ill just observe and write and pic... i dont want to say anything just yet for all i know and earthquak could hit or can get a hermie... wich reminds me of the last earth quick we had me and a few friends were have a chatch wen the fucken floor started moving and the everthing started shaken the first thing i did i diped into the house open my door and held on to the lights so that the light wouldnt fall on my plants my friends come storming in telling me WHAT THE FUCK IS YOUR PROBLEM i look at them and relized that i just put myself in harms way i raced into the building instead of staying out of the building were if it fell down we and the plants would be dead.. lolz i felt like a dumb ass...


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 20, 2012)

seriously those are frosty as fuckkkk man. amber is bad from what i read. lol that is so funny about the earthquake. i see where your priorities are. that's true passion man.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 20, 2012)

i wasnt thinking, anyways amber is the only time to cut or your bud wont be any good for kushes you have to know this if your gona grow for sativas milky white at times even amber... fuck man i was just giving someone shit on another forum but i was only joking hahahahaha fuck this is to funny i was just kidding around tying to upset someone they closed the forum down, but i was only kiding come on its a fucken form i just seen a young guy given an older man a hard time i hate bullies.. but i was joking...


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 20, 2012)

i read that you want like 85% milky 10% amber and like 5% clear. lol. yeahh sometimes people take things too seriously.


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 20, 2012)

thump easy said:


> so i see that the white fire is turning into a mother fucker out racing the rest standing about four and some change hi not just the one phenoe but a few some i planted two weeks later and the fuckers already beating most all of them the nug structure is emence also catching up in frost and size if i dont say so my self its got to be the sky walker of in it also combined with white fire i should just slap my self for this one i didnt even think it would make the fucken cut lolz this shit is amazing, i love this shit lolz but im not saying a dam thing because life has tout me a fucken leason and a real good one DONT COUNT YOUR CHICKS BEFORE THEY HACH and that on everthing... sheesh ill just observe and write and pic... i dont want to say anything just yet for all i know and earthquak could hit or can get a hermie... wich reminds me of the last earth quick we had me and a few friends were have a chatch wen the fucken floor started moving and the everthing started shaken the first thing i did i diped into the house open my door and held on to the lights so that the light wouldnt fall on my plants my friends come storming in telling me WHAT THE FUCK IS YOUR PROBLEM i look at them and relized that i just put myself in harms way i raced into the building instead of staying out of the building were if it fell down we and the plants would be dead.. lolz i felt like a dumb ass...


That's funny shit bro......I couldn't even imagine an earthquake...that shit would freak me out! but damn funny you tried to save the plants.....hehehe......fu!king sweet!! those white fire caught up like they did.......always nice when something turns out better than expected..........you gonna post some pics of them>??


----------



## thump easy (Nov 20, 2012)

ya but the lights are off tommorow ill post them..


----------



## thump easy (Nov 21, 2012)

i guess i cant post pics im not shure why????? its off my page no anything but post quick reply


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 21, 2012)

there's no insert image button? at the top of the white box?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2012)

thump easy said:


> i guess i cant post pics im not shure why????? its off my page no anything but post quick reply


the forum has been acting wonky these past few days. admin is currently working on the situation. I can't do a lot of functions either. it's not just you


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 21, 2012)

Booooo!!!!!


----------



## THZZELJR (Nov 21, 2012)

Its all preference I harvest at the first signs of amber for personal. I love a sativa high. I let my kushes get more amber or cbd cbn for a stone. Id check this thread out. either way you gonna have some fire bro. Clear = High THC, No CBN Cloudy = Higher THC, Moderate CBN Amber = Higher CBN, Low THC https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/401972-new-high-times-suggests-harvesting.html this doctor is one of few people who have a research license to study THC from the DEA. Also people are just now researching how to measure thcV and thc is not a clear assumption of how high you will be. although more often than not i trust it. So I am after og ghost train haze next.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 22, 2012)

me to i like that og ghost train i hear alot about it.. i got so many strains i havent got to alot of them.... they want me to run them but i cant i use the aroe and crop ever 3 month i dont go over board anymore these days ill one day post footage lolz but anyways ya i want to run that one too.. i keep getting flowers from these stores and they presuring me to run them but i cant just shove them in the aroe some dont like the same nutrients some curle while other just suck in nutrients i dont like it but i test a few out with the regular ones yes the oboma is a milky white harvest proving to be one of the strongest fast yeilders i have grown but the alien and skywalker og i always cut on amber its just couch lock all day and i dont like droping flowers off and seeing the AYYYYYWWWW remark the it was okay.... deal on their faces so i try to hit it at its peak.. but on this one ill do both just to see what it does ill cut few flowers and run it a week after and then one more week to see what the feed back is.... but first let me tell you i only ran skywalker og buy itself and alien in many crosses and on its own.. but nevor together i never seen the flower but i know both plants it was just a move with out realy seeing what it would do i had the male it wasnt planed so please dont think im a genuis of any kind but i do love to push a flower threw to full potential if get it down... The next one will be planed gsc and big black im gona fem them also pink lemonade with gsc


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 22, 2012)

you have gsc? :O isn't that hard to get?


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 22, 2012)

Pink lemonade X GSC is gonna be killer! Can't wait to see that.....


----------



## thump easy (Nov 22, 2012)

ya man check this out my brother in law came over and smelled the phenoes of the oboma crosses the room smell officialy today the smell from the one phenoe that smells like bubble gum is trident layer buble gum the other smell sweet tangerines and the other smells like cinnamon rolls.. also the one white fire phenoe that was late in the garden has past all the fucken plants big time its litteraley touching lights im tripping but he aint been buy in 5 days he is like HOLLEY CRAP!!!!!!!!! how the fuck??? man i cant wait to post pics..


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 22, 2012)

that trident shizz sounds like it's gonna be some unique flavored bud........how's the frost production? My male C99 x Gorilla Grape is about to pop some pollen sacs in a few days......I'm about to hit the pre 98 bubba with some..........& I'm a save some for the god's gift,sour og and that skywalker....I just put those in the 12/12 room 3 days ago.......


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 23, 2012)

damnnnnn. those are like exactly the flavors im looking for. lol. well and some berry flavors. you are doing it right sir.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 23, 2012)

jcdws602 said:


> that trident shizz sounds like it's gonna be some unique flavored bud........how's the frost production? My male C99 x Gorilla Grape is about to pop some pollen sacs in a few days......I'm about to hit the pre 98 bubba with some..........& I'm a save some for the god's gift,sour og and that skywalker....I just put those in the 12/12 room 3 days ago.......


 DANG!!! that sound hella good that c99 is a frosty one.. for shure, cant wait to see how it goes post so we can see on a journal.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 23, 2012)

this alien skywalker x white fire og is fucken huge its all together one of the bottom branches became dominate also so two main collas and yes all reached the light in my 9 foot room fuck!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 23, 2012)

the testers are on the left and middle the regular obomas are lined up on the right they look the same except testers grow some what lanky but the obomas are short and lock up into spears they smell all diffrent triping me out for realz


----------



## thump easy (Nov 23, 2012)

and the yoda looks like the yoda og no changes at all it even smells like yoda og and one smells like fucken carrot cake im not shure thats even appealing but im not gona run it again no diffrence in the look bud sights or anything???? just the same structure and smell except for the one that smells like carrot cake????? ow dont twist me up because im the HAIR!!!!! i dont like it but mabee people out thier do lets see what the high is likeA????? when its done...


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yup sometimes I think something is not so good and others will say it's the best shit they have had......to each his own right......that one alien skywalker x white fire og is huge hehe definitely took over.....everything is looking like it's coming along nicely........I really don't do the journal thang but will post some pics up of those crosses when ever I get them going fo sho......


----------



## thump easy (Nov 25, 2012)

know that i look at the yoda its outstreaching the mom taking after the skywalker i see that one of them smells of diesle fuel with a hint of the yoda ill post later


----------



## thump easy (Nov 25, 2012)

were is BirdGymnastics im ready for your beens let me have a crack at them?????


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 25, 2012)

i get it. a CRACK at them. like you're going to crack them and grow em ;P haha.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 25, 2012)

ya he got beens.... he wants me to try... so im ready.. hey you guys are gona freek out this shit is turning out like fucken champs i thought it was gona be harder than this but fuck man this shit is childs play im gona try other methods but wait till tommorow man this shit is fucken crazzy CRAZZYYYYYY fuck me all that shit about hacking and bla bla bla man i cant believe this shit is this easy...


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 25, 2012)

thump easy said:


> ya he got beens.... he wants me to try... so im ready.. hey you guys are gona freek out this shit is turning out like fucken champs i thought it was gona be harder than this but fuck man this shit is childs play im gona try other methods but wait till tommorow man this shit is fucken crazzy CRAZZYYYYYY fuck me all that shit about hacking and bla bla bla man i cant believe this shit is this easy...




Whaaaaaaat??


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 26, 2012)

soudns like you got a green thumb man.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 26, 2012)

jcdws602 said:


> Whaaaaaaat??


im just kidding but ya this is turning out to look like fuck dude some crazzy shit lolz i didnt think they would work out... i thought that it was a lil hard im shure it beginers luck... but i got all these thoughts in my mind of all the fucken champ strains i have ran... if only i can mach them up with equal partners for strenth and yield.. tommorow im suppose to go and talk about the job im taken.. its taken a lil more than i had antisipated they are taken for ever over thier.. man i was thinking mabe i should fuck around at the house with beens and crossing just a thought but i dought ill have time...


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 26, 2012)

you'll just have to wait and see if you have time, you should always make time for the things you love.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 26, 2012)

man I hope it works out over at the shop i been getting the line up ready, gota go to L.A. and grab those raskal og genetics they run out pritty fucken fast, i dont know who this cat is but he got fucken FIRE for SHURE!!!!! man i looked in the garden this morning and seen some pistons suppressed on two plants, i never ran the saturn og or the hawwian snow i know for a fact that the hawwian snow must be taken the nutes pritty hard and the saturn im not shure what the crosses are i zeroed in like a hawk in my room i got a keen eye for this kinda shit i did pull off the top to examin it pritty good it looks like a nanerd was starting to grow im gona have to yank it but my roots are already natted up together fuck i gota drive to riverside and grab the contraseptive to undo all the roots i got after i cut this bitch down i gota get in thier like a mecanic from under the chanbers jujitsue realy paid off.. i walk on my back like a fucken lizard in the grass except im on my back when people see me do this they say WHAT THE FUCK HOW DID YOU DO THAT??? thanks kessler lolz anyway the contraseptive will have to undoo the dead root mater... im gona check out the hawwian snow while im down under..


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 26, 2012)

Haha jiu jitsu on them plants......pass gaurd into side control and arm bar them roots.....hahaha....


----------



## thump easy (Nov 26, 2012)

lolz no man i move on my back fuck i forgot what its called but works good under the chambers


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ha ha I know.....damn over-active imagination I have lol......but you do keepz em clean! **


----------



## thump easy (Nov 26, 2012)

ow ya always i hit that h202 all the time..this is oboma its more fucken longer but the fan leave dont alow a better pic just imagin its short and thick rods....the cross of this one is long all of them but one most all of them smell diffrent but i think it compromised in the middle length with the other is big like the white fire cross i think its the sky walker i have ran her many times fucken tall like a mother xuckerthe original is fater the crosses are lil lanky but still frosted over only in the 3 week, lets take a look the smaller ones are obomas and the lanky but strechy ones are the crosses


----------



## thump easy (Nov 26, 2012)

on the left its a round nug its king lui dont mind that one lolz


----------



## thump easy (Nov 26, 2012)

okay lets look at the white fire alone its lanky well the phenoe i got i also got another thats shorter but beefer this one is long and lanky hear is the cross but in two pics its just wont fit this is the bottomand hear is the topfollow the stemps up all three of those tops are part of the plant the very top isnt getting light its past my fucken lamp so the leafs look a little funny at the tipy top.this is realy big yes it has still arms to the left of it wen it ready ill post a pic of it buy its self


----------



## thump easy (Nov 26, 2012)

i hope im entertaining you, i feel very blessed with these guys, wasnt much of a thanks giving but this alone brightens my day up realy good, thank you god..


----------



## thump easy (Nov 26, 2012)

yoda its like im not shure what to think of it im not inpressed


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 26, 2012)

im sorry bout your thanksgiving man. you definitely have a talent for botany though. its coming so easy to you and most people struggle hard with it.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 26, 2012)

ow it isnt easy lolz thanks thow no worries got my money saved so i can move still looking my lease is up in like three months..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 26, 2012)

you make it look easy man. lol. where you looking to move to?


----------



## thump easy (Nov 26, 2012)

im staying hear in southern cal..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 27, 2012)

ah nice. cali is where its at man. living here in a desert sucks  lol


----------



## thump easy (Nov 27, 2012)

ya i live hear to lolz it does kinda suck thier aint no good arcades anywere...


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 27, 2012)

i actually live in vegas lol. but it's pretty close to the same. without the beach


----------



## thump easy (Nov 28, 2012)

ow man im aleast two hours away, from the beach, but on another note, thier is one plant that one that i told you that smells like trident layer gum its wierd because the fan leaves are frosted all the way to the tips thats something i realy nevor seen specialy entering the fourth week i actualy checked because in week five i and somthing to give me crowns from the bottom to the top, and new growth even when they tap out they grown new growth, so i had to check.. but anyways ya man and the fucken yoda is actualy looking diffrent the nug structure is nothing like the mom its turning kinda like tear drop the yoda og grows kinda spreary.. at its tops and much lankyer it seems to me that the skywalker is defenitly the dominant jean... because all of them are long and lanky except a few of those obomas man they are supper shorties so i can see most the crosses with oboma either comprimised in the middle of being short and tall and a few just grew tall like the others fucken sky high but not one stayed short like the oboma it yield fat for being shorty im just curious to see how the finished flower is gona look and taste???ow ya i got a buddy that moved over to vegas man i love it over thier its fun.....


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 28, 2012)

that's not too bad. im like 8 hours from the beach  lol. damn. you better put some pics up. lol. they sound crazyyyy. yehhh. im only 20 so i can't go to the clubs or anything yet. :O lol.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 29, 2012)

sorry i havent had no time to post i been bizzy roofing addition for a friend and cuting in vents for a tomatoe green house and well i got res changes anyways look my buddy got 15 male plants he's got the rug burn og i heard it won a cup and he's got xxx platnuim ??? he seas its all fire he's is one of the best clone guys out hear he originaly from kansas city fucken bad to the bone anyways he crack seeds and he's got males form all kinds of breeders so i cant wait i got to go see them  im picking the best ones and im doing the girls scout cookies next my job at the shop its at a stand still fucken city inspectors are just given them a hard time.. anyways im thinking febuary oowwwww man im headed to the cup this year in L.A. cant wait..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 30, 2012)

ahh man. that's sick. nobody even has GSC out here in vegas at all i've heard. (from people on this site, i don't actually know anyone who grows besides me) lol. sounds like you're gonna do some serious breeding though man.


----------



## Malevolence (Nov 30, 2012)

thump easy said:


> okay lets grab the first female she is quit frosty and juicy everone waits for this one its one of the best females i got in the arsinal!!View attachment 2278688ow wait a second i ment in plant form!! sorry but she does have a nice round end ..


She needs squirt dimples.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 30, 2012)

friendlyperson92 said:


> ahh man. that's sick. nobody even has GSC out here in vegas at all i've heard. (from people on this site, i don't actually know anyone who grows besides me) lol. sounds like you're gonna do some serious breeding though man.


dont trip ill hook you up with some girl scout cookies seeds..


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 30, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> If being a nerd means being educated then yes I guess I am


both those searches are for retards .. one to stupid to know better the other to pretentious and self absorbed to know better . . . haha Ameican brain power the perpetual child syndrome


how are the seeds . . . . . . . do people still come in here trying to correct your title . . . .


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 30, 2012)

gsc seeds would be so great. nowhere even really even sells them :O


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 30, 2012)

none are available yet...though I did hear cali connection (I think) is trying to make s1's pretty soon.....


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 30, 2012)

cherry pie x alien kush


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 30, 2012)

damn. i wish i had the room to breed and create a seed collection


----------



## thump easy (Nov 30, 2012)

okay lets look at a lil progress no samwell no one come in hear but you its been a while, no ones tried to corect the liturature.. okay lets see


----------



## thump easy (Nov 30, 2012)

well aint this about a bitch lolz it wont let me load for some reason lolz dam just when it was geting realy good hahahahaha fuck it regular sfv og


----------



## thump easy (Nov 30, 2012)

View attachment 2426182and this is sfv og x afgani kush josikins seeds


----------



## thump easy (Nov 30, 2012)

regular yoda ogand yoda og x skywalker alien og


----------



## thump easy (Nov 30, 2012)

View attachment 2426189white fire og x skywalker alien og


----------



## thump easy (Nov 30, 2012)

okay im not in the clear yet its still a lil early way early the stigmas r still white and i got a hole lot more to go..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 30, 2012)

still looking very nice though. lol.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 1, 2012)

They sure are! hey ya inbox is full thump


----------



## thump easy (Dec 1, 2012)

i got 7 or 8 males but i got to clean the house my chicks gona get bruce lee on me if i dont clean house and i got to wash close i got church tommorow and well i wont be on for a few days thats something i have to do its not a burden at all i love sundays see you guys on monday i might jump on just to see what going on but not taken pics till monday...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 1, 2012)

all males are dope ass genetics i got for shue is xxx platnuim and rug burn og and a few others cant wait to play i cant wait


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 2, 2012)

have a nice time at church thump. see ya monday


----------



## thump easy (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks big dog.. i got 3 hours before i punch into church, i got something very important to say i just bought a book called the breeders bible and i had no clue that thier is rules to the breeding game, i cant use the white fire and put out seeds without raskal ogees permision of course i can but i guess thier is rules to this breeding game i wasnt aware of... man also that blaster og that is made of master crossed with black water og, i wont be able to seed that and give it away i got the quang og, thats a 27 percent og i gota look around to see if this exclusive cut is even got an owner to it, i wont be able to crosse the gsc with xxx platnuim og because i dont have permision i mean i can do it but i dont want to be a fucken punk to no one im shure if i was to become anything in the seen as reputable not that i will ever be??? but man thier are rules to this breeding thing, i dont know if you know this but los angeles is a pool of genetics i look at weedmaps i look at clone stores i look at up north cali and thier is a lot of shit that not at the seed banks anyseed banks thats ashame because i know that the world would love to see these strains to bad to bad.. so know i wont be able to cross alot of shit im shure i could anyways but no i cant be like that carma is real i dont want to steel from anyone for realz... I dont care about money i just been growing for a long while like construction i want to know not only the foundation of the house i want to know everything on the prints i mean everything and get my hands dirty with the hole house ever single inch, so i want to know every single inch of these plants but thier is rules and well know i look back at the coment about hacking so i thought the dude was just hating but i see a lil logic to his words so lolz i guess im limited to what i can do but good thing L.A. just has way to much.. i guess these cuts i got that are exclusives like the blaster og, quang og, gsc og, larry lemon cheese cake og, gorilla silver back crossed with king lui og, ill have to take a look at and i already know blaster is off limits and so is the white fire og crosses they will just have to be personal cuts or seeds of my own stash..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 2, 2012)

dont worry i will still give out those fem seeds i promised.. but wont put out the strains for replication.. okay so this books got breeding rooms about the size of closets side by side with a 12 in hole in it for fressh air wow the more i look at breeding building the more im looking at the way shit could easly get contaminated??? i seed buda's wear house and its nice uniformed and big... but i seen a few others with card board boxes ya man boxes!!!!! i thought thier was more to it and know this rooms like closets and 12 inch holes im starting to think this is alot easer than i was thinking.. but i dont want to say to much im shure its very expesive to experiment.. so thats what i am thinking shure i love growing flower but i would love to take and give a plant new things i would love to imagine sertain growth and vigor to a low yielding supper stoney plants i would love to combine sweet aromas with dank diesle fuel back lash.. i would love to i got a few years infront of me but like i have sead i will be giving up this trade in a few years as soon as construction pics up i will have to hang the sizzors for a more stable way of life.. i love agriculture but i love to build homes and i love to build energy effiecent homes at that...


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 2, 2012)

I've never read it. but with most copyrights, you can use it. you just have to give credit where credit is do. kind of like a works cited page in a piece of writing saying "i didn't write this by myself, this is where i got it from and this is the original and who wrote it" idk though. you should look further into that. i wouldn't want you to get into negative karma for hooking me up with seeds you don't feel comfortable man. lol. don't worry about it. it's all good. yeahh, it's crazy all the make shift boxes people grow and breed out of lol. and you could probably find time to do both, breeding and construction. maybe even combine them one day if it's legalized. you could open up a grow room construction company or something similar. just throwing ideas around man.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 2, 2012)

i alread have got offers to go and build out in arizona but i also did time in arizona for growing so i dont want to go just yet for that... but ya man the book sead you can use people genetics for you and your budies but not for sale so ya man ill hook you up anyways i have to still use feminized spay so im months into it already i have to see it through and i just wont sell any seeds but give them away thats whaat the book sead.. dont replicate for sale without permission from breeders.. but it states that you can use them for personal and for friends so thier you have it I gota go ill talk to you later..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 2, 2012)

alright. have fun at church


----------



## Blaze23 (Dec 2, 2012)

Im gonna have to pick up that book, who is the author? I've been trying to learn how to breed. . . . . That whole breeders permission sucks, is there some legality to it or is that just out of respect?


----------



## Blaze23 (Dec 2, 2012)

I just went through your whole thread bro, good shit man, your plants look beautiful, which one of your crosses do you like the best so far? . . . . Which ones have you crossed and flowered out? Its kind of hard to follow there are so many lol


----------



## thump easy (Dec 3, 2012)

i havent yet flowerd anything out yet but the white fire og x with alien skywalker og seam to be the best one that i like only because i want the big yielding strains but stonie and i dont know if it has that yet this is a triel of the genetics back about 7 years ago i orderd white widow from amsterdam and i didnt catch a male in the room it was to late buy the time i found them they sead feminized and they were not fem at all so i got seeds i desided to run them and i picked out one of the females lil did i know that i had a selection to choose from the word at first i didnt understand but its phenoe in other words characterisics... so let me refrase that i didnt know i had a selection of caracteristics to choose from and alot of my friends dont even know that i have a man thats been growing for 10 years he still goes with just one female and mothers and clones of the one he pics without flowering all of the seeds.. anyways i ran it it was a white widow crossed with grapefruit and man it was the worst thing i ever grew it smelled like pickles big fucken time straight pickles it made people just frown and thow the shit back in the bag and say no way jose ya it got you fucked up but the smell was just to discusting lolz so i nevor thought to ever do it again but all this seed hype just made me wounder and hear i am today my real lagitament trial and eror lets see what happends.. ow i dont know if its out of respect or what but i been seeing other cats use people strains but im not shure how they worked it out or if they did or not i remember hearing some beef between to breeders but i dont like gosup or any of that shit.. so i dont know but i guess its been done before.. but i dont want to do that shit to no one.. i dont care if anyone does it to me i mean the seed everones got came from somewere or someone else so who knows??? but anyways ill get the athor for you tommorow you gona fucken flip when i post the new pics i used my secret formula that i love to boost about... tommorow if i can my girls off so i dont know she trips wen im on the computer..


----------



## Blaze23 (Dec 3, 2012)

alright cool, wifi og x skywalker og sounds crazy if your giving some away i'll take some for sure lol


----------



## thump easy (Dec 3, 2012)

shure hear she is secret formula just added two days ago white fire cross her you goshe is thriving this is the kinda shit i want to breed for i had no idea but this was just a luckey guess the skywalker is a high yielder for me and well with white fire i could do with or without the alien it was god sent...notice the three main collas i didnt fim she was a late starter too lolz trips me out everytime ones behinds and jumps infront im alway up for the underdog for shure.. and well wen i cut down i will show the hole plant its the best one in the garden so far its got alot more arms but these are the best ones.. The three main ones


----------



## thump easy (Dec 3, 2012)

okay know the regular master crossed with cinderella 99 known as obomaView attachment 2429544she is a short plant close to the chambers for shure but she is a beast wen it dials in on the weight part for shure and hear is her cross with alien skywalker strechy but looks as if it kept its carecteristics on most he off spring hear is one phenoe


----------



## thump easy (Dec 3, 2012)

still got five weeks to go pistals white as white can get so still more room for growth im gona crown them out i got a nack for crowns i love my formulas..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 3, 2012)

i like how your rabbit picture changes like once a week. haha.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 4, 2012)

ya i change the pic all the time.. my real name is not thump easy it THUMPER in real life my kids call me thumper my friends my family my girl my real name hardly ever comes out... it feels weird when i came back to cali because hear i always been Thumper to everyone but in Prescott arizona its hersh.. people call me thumperina, thump easy, thump cheesie, thumpiez, what ever lolz i just realy dont care i put thump easy because my best friend in cali still calls from child hood and he answers the phone and seas WHAT UP THUMP EASY... lolz like EASY E just joking lee thats why i posted that name hear anyway... look i got real news i just fuckin relized you guys gota buy this breeding bible it will unlock shit in you head... that you wil think back and be like WHAT THE FUCK it starts making more sense to grow like why a sertain strain is og yet it doesnt smell og but nock you on your ass, why the same skywalker is so diffrent in cut form in diffrent area codes or other genetics why they dont look like gdp or even turn purple..... dude its like finding out your ex old girlfriend was cheating on you you start to think back and make sence of all those growing epesodes you had that didnt make sense they start maken more sense... like the time i thought back and was like i remember this plant did this yet i got the clone from somewere else and it did that, or why your best friend still swears thier is og in a sertain strain and you just think FUCK YOU MAN.... and he almost wants to cry he so mad lolz well its all maken sense or wen you think back at that hooker that was fucking around you relize why she didnt go out that night with you because she was out with someone else lolz well that how the opiffiney came to me with the genetics lolz i thougt back and was like OWWWWW fuck it alll maken sense know but the cheating parts a joke...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 4, 2012)

okay i went an extra step i put a few out in the outdoors to see what they do in a friends home well green house i put the master cinderella and the cross just to see what happends Y??? because of the girl scout cookies the version i got has poison duraband in it and well it grows way diffrent like the yoda og it grows way diffrent in the two evirments ill give you an example of what im talking about but the green house you will have to wait on those pics so hear down below is the gsc outdoor and indoor its outside ready for pollenation just waiting on the male plants.its way purple all the fucking way big time but in side its not till the very end and it only turn a lil purple not alot


----------



## thump easy (Dec 4, 2012)

both pics above me the gsc doesnt like high ppms so she is a lil overfed and the outdoor one i just pulled it out of flower to veg out a lil long waiting on the pollen so thats y thier are one leef lets needs no special atention because its for seeds only but ya grows diffrent realy diffrent that pics a week ago and it more purple and filled out than the pic but great example same with yoda it does way better outside than indoors i ran it a few times inside water let me tell you about water its diffrent in every envirment wee as friends may grow the same strain but we put the plants in diffrent envirments so the plant thrives totaly diffrent and diffrent forien mater so of course the fucken buds are all diffrent looking at the end.. this books make more sense to me now..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 4, 2012)

if you take a biology class at all and paid attention during the genetic parts, breeding makes a ton of sense. back in high school, i just figured it was just stupid homework. but now with real world applications genetics makes more sense lol. and i think the purple may be some kind of difference in temperature? im not sure though.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 4, 2012)

your right but it turns purple in the summer and im hear in the desert lolz i thought the same thing but at night its still in the 100's so i to thought the same thing but i let it outside in the summer remember she isnt stable so i didnt want to run her in the room.. but same color same thing in the heat.. its gota be the rays of the sun the extra spectrums, or the air, or because i ran it in coco this summer outside for the fun of it and to see if she would be stable outside as i herd before some genetics just do better outside, i wouldnt say she does better but she shure turns purple for shure in the summer or winter.. I cant atribute it to nothing im not shure just yet whats causing this.????believe it or not i went to college i got away with my spelling the teachers new i was smarter but just couldnt write a sentence or paragraph i took writing and i dont know why i suck at it but thats the way my brain works.. it sucks but they definatley agreed that i had a hole other angle on school but i went mainly for construction classes and took a few pre recks because my counsiler made me i lacked in that test you take to see were you are at in school but i remember the blocks SS Ss and the outcomes it was fun... i like it alot and the teachers realy liked me but i did feel left out wen it came time to partner up..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 4, 2012)

i actualy that you talk about biology i remember a class that was for people like me how to make you a better student and one of the projects was to adopt a family for x mas and write about your experience, well i teamed up with rich white folks and well my ghetto ass had money i put out most of the money and we all went to a family house for x mas the kids parents were drugies and in prison.. but we showed up in a nice nabor hood.. i rolled up in and handed the ladie money and well i already owned a constuction company i was going for cutting edge energy effiecient homes r values and methodes well hear i was the furniture was nice real nice.. the antiques were even better and well the lil girls bless thier hearts were wearing old cloths and i hear the lil girl ask if she could put on her real glasses because the ones she had on were hurting and well the ones she had on were taped together as the kids droped off and took off i talked to the white old ladies she was doing good for being old that i talked about construction had a cup of tea and well i grew up poor real poor that i know what x mas was about wakeing up and not having presents it hurt and i was more than happy to help as the conversation went on i remember her telling me about money and all the antiques that she owned she opend a room fool of dolls some worth 25 thousand dollars i started regreting the donation we gave not for the kids but this old lady was working us i was suppose to film it she didnt want to be filmed and well i find my self doing the same this year adopting a family we won the contest but i spoke my mind out for speach and i gave the presentation on how people could realy have a x mas and let kids that realy need shoes or food. go with out i sead in class if these people have money they should stand aside and let us give to the real needy, this x mas!! we won that speech deal i forgot what we won.. lolz wow that jogged my memorry about school and people the rich kids thought the middle class ladie and the kids were in real bad shape but not to me god bless those people but i dont think they were in need im shure she was getting food stamps and help and had a tree with presents already laid out.. but y should her grand children be her burden i dont know but i do know is im sending a lil money to an orfinage this x mas to a pastor who isnt doing so good.. anyway i dont know were i am going with this.. later i got to go back to work..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 4, 2012)

i know you're not stupid lol. you can tell you're not by what you say and how you say it. i have to re read everything i type and write because im dyslexic and i sometimes write things backwards or will even not even add the word at all lol. everyone has their strong points and you're just not good at writing. it's not a big deal. it's not even that bad honestly. but yeahh, i grew up not very wealthy at all and im going to college for business and if i make it big i really wanna give to people who are less fortunate. it's actually one of the main reasons i want to be successful.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 4, 2012)

Yuor slepling deos not matetr as lnog as you get yuor piont acrsos. Eneryove's barin wroks diffenertly!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 4, 2012)

im sorry guys lolz i wasnt shure were that was going but ya i went to school lolz.. anyways no it dont bother me samwell or any of the other guys i have stood up to many DEBOW's from the movie friday lolz that doesnt bother me, what bothers me is people telling me im stoopid.. lolz im laughing out loud in my chair anyways dont trip i got this.... anyways the holidays are hear i got a problem remember my chanbers they suck because right about now the roots clog the drain holes i just came in to write about this they need biger drains and groment..... also i would love to talk to the gerneral hydroponics about their pumps if you look close and open them to clean after ever take down and break down you get soot ya soot slim>>>>> behind the wheels and its hallowed out to save on money on the plastic they should fill them in so that you dont have crevesses and shit the less the pump has crevesses to hide growing slim and bateria the bad kind and also i got a few ideas i wish i had money i would so pimp out my aroe i have already adding to the madness i get crazzy with it but anyways i got water all over my floor gotta do something about it....


----------



## thump easy (Dec 4, 2012)

okay lets forget about all that.. i had a mammoth spill i fixed it but ow it will spill before its over again.. i smelled the one phenoe that smells like trident layerd gum IM SO HAPPY TO SAY ITS GOT A OG FUELL BACK LASH RIGHT AFTER THE SWEET SMELL OF TRIDENT LAYER GUM THEN BAM OG DIESEL FUEL SMELL OW MAN THIS IS SO FUN... I LIKE THIS ALOT... I HAVENT POSTED THAT ONE MUCH BECAUSE EVEN IF I LOVE IT IM GONA HAVE TO TRASH IT OR SAVE IT AND BACK CROSS TO TRY TO GET THE SMELL TO GO WITH YIELD... YIELD IS MY GOAL WITH ALL THE OTHERS BUT IF IT DOESNT YIELD ITS GOING IN THE TRASH....


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 5, 2012)

That shizz right there sounds dank.......I know you are looking for yields but if does come out really good and you trash you might regret it later on ><


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2012)

well im gonna save some for you jcd602 lolz for realz i just need yeilders because it doesnt even out!!!! when your room has split systems comercial chillers pumps fans bublers fans under the chambers and fillters two with with vortex fans and one filter to scrub the room with fan its expensive i cant grow for free i gota cover my work so i have to look for yeilders i cant grow the dank and just do it for popularity shit the club are vishious and they dont care if i eat or not, and im sure thier are others like me so thats what i want to shoot for but of course trash meaning i with not gonna be usen them ill save the fem seeds but i wont work on them i got way to many ideas to man i cant sleep without thinking i cant sit threw church with out being overwhelmed with ideas, i cant talk without talking about flower im obsesed with this and now even more after reading some of this book the ideas are just taken over my mind body i cant think straight i migh have to get an exersizem..


----------



## Blaze23 (Dec 5, 2012)

LMAO! yeah sounds like a problem lol


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 5, 2012)

lolll someone call a priest :O


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2012)

i just got back from the clinic the last dry wall inspection is done... lights will be comeing one wensday.. this isnt my first big grow just happy its legal.... city aproved taxes been paid but one problem the guy has no idea about the real way of growing i see light leaks i try to tell him he needs double doors so that once you open it the other door will block out light also see security light beeming red info red light for night vision i not shure if anything will react to it but its a no no also i got to get everything in writing i been on a few missions and been burnd so i have to have writting before i start and the light has to be delt with im not gona loose on this one i need no light what so ever when lights are out.. dehumidifier for shure and all the right equipment i havent even gotten a shot at looking at the set up whats happening is he is taken advice from the hydro store and if those guys and well i dont want to say anything but dont always listen to hydro guys please!!!!!! owwhhhh if its up hill i wont even try it...... i been hear a few times and i nevor made any money so ya it's been sucessfull but greed or beeing raided and shut down no charges ever brought on but word of advice nothing is what it ever seems some people dont know but you have to be carefull what you wish for because its not always what its cracked up to be so i start another chapter in this book lets see what happends..


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sounds like your on your way.......double doors is a good idea,always nice to prevent light leaks....and unwanted attention....hopefully everything takes off for ya bro.......and the hydro store guys, well at least most of them are trying to sell so they'll tell you anything to sale you something,learned that a long time ago......


----------



## cochroach (Dec 5, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> "Today I like to bread..."
> 
> If you bread as well as you spell you should do splendidly..
> Good luck with your "jernal" buddy.
> ...


What a dick. Hahaha I guess you need a diploma to grow weed now.
who do you think you are? 
Oh and fuck you also to the cheerleader who liked your bitch comment.


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 5, 2012)

you could use weather stripping to light proof the cracks int he doors. at my local hydro store they didn't know what bud worms were. i even caught some put them in a jar and brought them to them. and they said they never seen em. lol.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2012)

ill post some of the grows i been in i got footage of the raid we were under 100 but to close to a school buy like 20 feet an adult continuation in upland cal.. i also grew for a few shops.. and i been threw alot.. so its already starting to trip me out i asked god to give me two sighns one is that the light leak be delt with, the other to fill me in on whats going on.. they already lied to him about the spider might how to get rid of them i just got their and the shits almost dead they keep eating them and well thats thier lil grow they leave the lights on and well you know its a strict thing light leaks the door has 2 inches of gap under it no im not well on my way i cant work for free and fram a baby hall way.. i will release my knoledge to them but i have to make shure i make my cut i only get paid at the end of the crop and i have herd this way to many times.... so if its not delt with i turning the job down 40 lights is alot of work.... i love my dog i love roll it up i love my small garden i love my mom and if this doesnt pan out than again i will lose days out of my life im not gona do it like that if the plant herm out guess who's falt it is lolz so no weather striping is not very good idea you need a riser 2 , 2x4's nailed together and weather striping on it and a baby hall way with another osb door that shuts flat i need to know the set up and the room before i start the work i need to make my own game plan.. so i know isues i will have like humidity isues like co2 exzost negative pull like what s GOING ONN>>> you nevor call a paramedic to the seen without telling them y you are calling you need to be prepaired..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2012)

okay on another not i have people always asking me trouble shooting questions the hydro store owner calls me from another place and ill give him advice.. so i get these types of calls i got a vet from the war that calls me he's neer 70 years old he is loosing his house so i go and i just left the clinic with there mights.. wipe down best i could he is growing plush berry and i gave him bad news thier is pollen in the room some were i couldnt find a herm it could be from the negative pull in the room and it could be pulling air from outside also gardens visited he did trim up a garden with herms early on so i pulled a couple of calaxes and yup lil seeds.. but i found something intresting i want to show you latley everyones been calling me its the hollidays and everyone wants help.. so im bussy this time of year im changing water but cant go in might on me from the clinic and well pollen posably.. but trip out on this


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2012)

look at the lil bud growing in the middle of the water leaf its plush berry i thought it was cool...


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 5, 2012)

Ha ha I see those every once in a while.....


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2012)

this is the oboma outside in green house


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2012)

this is two weeks behind the oboma but its the cross with alien skywalker og


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2012)

its also frostie in the second week and a few daysand this is all together another dudes place you can get the green houses at harbor frieght its 5 x 5 x 8


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2012)

anyway we will see what happends i think the clinic might be over whelmed and over looked the situation.. who know i do like the guy though great guy mabe its just me.. anyways guys ill talk to you guys later gota shower up and get the pollen and mights of so i can finish my water change...


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 5, 2012)

good luck with everything. sounds kinda liek a cluster fuck


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 5, 2012)

That first obama is looking niiiice! pretty dense ......


----------



## Cannacaster Deluxe (Dec 5, 2012)

speaking of breading, i'm a Cat breader. check it out.
https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSav37ghaTBQZZiORIlsO_CNG83r8HyTl2YzNjAnZ_7x4m5lIs9hw

Spelling nazi strikes again! I can be a douche sometimes, sorry.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2012)

aw its okay dont worry i just happy you can read it thankx guys


----------



## thump easy (Dec 6, 2012)

okay i have the male pollen from rug burn og, and the sky walker alien it did so well i pulled it out of the freezer and im pollinating half of the gsc and the other with rug burn og male the problem is the male drops the seed pods befor it opens so i read to gently shake the male and pollen would fall well this hole time its been droping the main juicy ones and all the small one are left behind so i grab this male pod and poof it drops pollen OWWWHHH SHIT!!!! WHAT THE HECK I LOOK MAN MY FANS BEEN JUST BLASTING IN THIS VEG ROOM OH MAN I COULD HAVE CONTAMINATED THE GROW AREA BUT LIKE I SEAD I PRITTY GOOD AT CATCHING SHIT LIKE THIS SO IM KEEPING A KEEEN EYE OUT FOR IT...so now that i come in hear i make shure that i take a shower and change its also the computer room so ill be taken pics your gona freek out in the garden i found some real nice gems.. i been reading that book it seas not to ever use fem seeds for breeding..... wow thats why the mostly all the freeken seeds hermed from white fire the reality to this is i only got one good one out of alot of seeds and its the bigest one in the room thus far??? so if im learning lil buy lil but ya man this is so much fun.. i recomend it if you have time and buy the way FUCKEN JOSIKINS SFV OG X AFGANI is looking to be one of the underdogs i not saying this to be friendly NO im saying this because its the truth shit i straight out call crap when i see crap, but its hitting the yield its hitting the vigor and looks fucken crazzy ill post original sfv and josikins sfv og x afgan kush... i have to say josikins is winning but its not a fair race the sfv is from clone... so its had to have lost some vigor the book seas that clones loose vigor after the fourth one but in my case white fire is one of my all time favorites and everyone tells me they dont run it because it doesnt yield????? but it doesnt in clone form i ran it twice and lost its vigor after the second time ill post examples in my garden its doing the worst in vigor department and well its in diffent chambers do to diffrent reservors so its telling me something i have to grab seeds if i want a big yield man if only everyone new this!!! in this greedy clone world that its best from seed always... even if you loose a few seeds its no big deal the same shit happends in clone form.. you cant win all the clones over i throw away a shit load of plants i dont use anything nasty for ever plant i have in the room i throw away one for every one i have i pic the best plants and trash the other half or give away the other half 9 out of ten i trash them i given them out and they spread like fucken fire in the end you want a cut back they think your fucken crazzy so i dont do much of that its a greedy world and some humans just realy fucken trip me out...


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 6, 2012)

the general population are greedy ass holes. just something everyone needs to account for :/
sucks about your pollen though. i read about people putting out paper all around the plant or something then collecting pollen on the paper when it falls from the plant?


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 6, 2012)

thump easy said:


> okay i have the male pollen from rug burn og, and the sky walker alien it did so well i pulled it out of the freezer and im pollinating half of the gsc and the other with rug burn og male the problem is the male drops the seed pods befor it opens so i read to gently shake the male and pollen would fall well this hole time its been droping the main juicy ones and all the small one are left behind so i grab this male pod and poof it drops pollen OWWWHHH SHIT!!!! WHAT THE HECK I LOOK MAN MY FANS BEEN JUST BLASTING IN THIS VEG ROOM OH MAN I COULD HAVE CONTAMINATED THE GROW AREA BUT LIKE I SEAD I PRITTY GOOD AT CATCHING SHIT LIKE THIS SO IM KEEPING A KEEEN EYE OUT FOR IT...so now that i come in hear i make shure that i take a shower and change its also the computer room so ill be taken pics your gona freek out in the garden i found some real nice gems.. i been reading that book it seas not to ever use fem seeds for breeding..... wow thats why the mostly all the freeken seeds hermed from white fire the reality to this is i only got one good one out of alot of seeds and its the bigest one in the room thus far??? so if im learning lil buy lil but ya man this is so much fun.. i recomend it if you have time and buy the way FUCKEN JOSIKINS SFV OG X AFGANI is looking to be one of the underdogs i not saying this to be friendly NO im saying this because its the truth shit i straight out call crap when i see crap, but its hitting the yield its hitting the vigor and looks fucken crazzy ill post original sfv and josikins sfv og x afgan kush... i have to say josikins is winning but its not a fair race the sfv is from clone... so its had to have lost some vigor the book seas that clones loose vigor after the fourth one but in my case white fire is one of my all time favorites and everyone tells me they dont run it because it doesnt yield????? but it doesnt in clone form i ran it twice and lost its vigor after the second time ill post examples in my garden its doing the worst in vigor department and well its in diffent chambers do to diffrent reservors so its telling me something i have to grab seeds if i want a big yield man if only everyone new this!!! in this greedy clone world that its best from seed always... even if you loose a few seeds its no big deal the same shit happends in clone form.. you cant win all the clones over i throw away a shit load of plants i dont use anything nasty for ever plant i have in the room i throw away one for every one i have i pic the best plants and trash the other half or give away the other half 9 out of ten i trash them i given them out and they spread like fucken fire in the end you want a cut back they think your fucken crazzy so i dont do much of that its a greedy world and some humans just realy fucken trip me out...



Reason I stopped doing fem breeding was the hermie ratio.....don't get me wrong I did grow out some nice specimens......but I had to weed out a lot of pollen chucking trannies......I just got tired of it.....on another note I've always liked the vigor from seed/ you just can't compare......but I don't like pheno hunting, unless it's a breeding project.....each way has it's pros and cons right


----------



## thump easy (Dec 6, 2012)

they are all geting fucken huge follow the rods down its just one plants its gona yeid and i got a few more weeks left fucken a


----------



## thump easy (Dec 6, 2012)

hear goes


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 6, 2012)

Picaso them beaches!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 6, 2012)

lolz i still got new genetics i havent ran like that king lui gorilla silver back that master x black water og, the quang is a realy elite cut i given blue berry yum yum and i still havent ran that one either.. but i got alot i sill got to do man.. i gota find time to do all this i wish i had rooms and rooms but one day this might happen.. for know its just fun and games..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 6, 2012)

also i got to remember that this is not a stable strain i will try to make sense of this strain it might take a few rounds to make an ibl i think its called i cant remember ill look to see if this is the righ terminology its that a strain can keep a uniform and stable after a few rounds meaning its supper stout and try to breed the herm out of her and keep the qualities like smell this one fucken reaks of cookies hard core it made my filter smell like cookies even if im not running the gsc thats on everthing i love if i turn on this filter wich i did a few weeks ago it let out a smell like cookies its my scuber in the room scrubs the air.. lolz for reals if i can keep that and the high its a shure keeper.. it is a supper thriver it thrive like a fucken virious or like an animal in a new habitat with no preditors thats the best i can explain this cut forget about the hype if you cut it on ten weeks its realy a great high if you cut sooner its just a smell that you'll get anyways its worth it.. for shure..


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 6, 2012)

Your definitely on the way mang......you have a lot to play with and the passion......all you have to do now is work hard at it,it will eventually happen or at the very least you did what you liked and not wonder what if ya know........

edit I wrote this before seeing the next post just fyi............


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol. I'm on my phone so I can't reply long. well I could. I just don't want to. Just hearing about the gsc makes my mouth water. Haha.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 6, 2012)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 2270586 gsc sorry i cant fix the other one.. this area has no laws with spelling so no spelling policeView attachment 2270588 my dog and crew cant spell but we can fucken grow like a mother fucker


lolz i like this one too..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 6, 2012)

hahaha im laughin thanx guys trip out on this i just mothered the plants blue berry yum yum and i cloned getting read for the next run it might take a lil longer because im moving but let me tell you that it has a real sweet smell not like blue berries i have grown dj shorts blue berry and a regular cut of just plain old blue berry both diffrent but this doesnt smell like that it smells like guavas fruit the sweet fruit with lil seeds in it man you guys got smell this shit its crazzy lolz im glad my boys gave it to me ow man im so happy.. okay king lui x gorilla silver back aka king kong dont look like the king lui im use to seeing and i remember afgani very well they say gorilla silver back is an afgan species i havent had time to look it up i will but in veg it kinda looks like larry og to me??????? man i hope i didnt get ganked meaning JACKED meaning FOOLED... but i still made cuts lets see what happends.. for the master x black water og owwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhh man she is a thriver FUCKEN A MAN MY FAVORITE KIND OF PLANTS ARE THRIVERS AND ACHEAVERS  OKAY... so im doing the pink lemonade its fire no lie bud tenders got some from me that means its good if they dont want to smoke whats on the top shelf that means its realy fucken dank and blue tooth is fire too but im gona cross og in it to see what happends owwww man i cant wait i cant wait i just cant wait i feel like a lil kid again kicking the fucken ball and maken it in the hoop by acedent....


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 6, 2012)

mmmmmm guava! love that smell..... and that king kong haha digging that name..... : P


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 6, 2012)

i've never smelled guava :O lol. that's the beauty of playing with genetics for yourself. you get to do whatever you want. haha.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 7, 2012)

friendlyperson92 said:


> i've never smelled guava :O lol. that's the beauty of playing with genetics for yourself. you get to do whatever you want. haha.


you guys will see some of these genetics hear shortly and get to play with them too..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 8, 2012)

i want to smell the smells


----------



## thump easy (Dec 9, 2012)

yoda alien sky walker og..white fire alien skywalker og, i want to show you the hole plant but i cant show you what behind hear but trip at the white pistals its gona keep growing if you can peep the pistalsthis is a closer look


----------



## thump easy (Dec 9, 2012)

these ar rom another side peep the double ducting they almost look like yodas but its a diffrent phenoe of the oboma cross its the layerd trident gum with a supper diesel smell of og behind the sweetness these are taller than the middle obomas sinse oboma is a short plant non came out as small as the oboma but these that were closer looking to the oboma are middle range and smell like sweetness i cant explane


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 9, 2012)

they look fantastic. :O your set up must be sickkkk.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 9, 2012)

Niiice!! Looking good mang!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 10, 2012)

i want to write a book about some of the adventures i been in man im not kidding you i been threw some shit i was looking at JESSUS OG and it reminded me of a time when a biker gang member swooped up on me at this shop.. THE dudes name was thumper from the hells angles it so happend to be my name hear in california and i was in his back yard meaning his territory do you guys want to hear it... it a trip.. for shure.. talk about opening a tatoo shop what are the fucking odds man the name of the book i want to write is gona be called what are the odds because that would be my life storry fuck i got a lot of odd shit happend to me and it aint no lie hahahahaha i know you would flip if told it..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 10, 2012)

or mabe i shouldnt mention it lolz.. we left on good terms but it was quit a site to see these guys roll up on thier bikes... i always thought it was a myth or legend let me tell you owwww man their real... just gona say i didnt back down and i was out numberd... but in the end we shook hands, my heart was beating a million beets a second and tunnel vision for shure.. and all over the sighn lolz ow man anyways good cat... i aint gona tell the story.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 10, 2012)

damn thump!! those look frosty!! ... I like how you label the pictures,  E.T. phone home huh


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 10, 2012)

holdin out on the stories man  lol.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 11, 2012)

i got a lot of good stories my budy keeps saying to this day we should write a book... i wish it wasnt true lolz but fuck man i got stories..  you guys gota give me some time on the seeds im in the process of moving im packing so i hadnt had no time dr. green horn give me this weed end and ill try to make it to the post office..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 11, 2012)

you probably should write a book. and make characters based on your and your friends. and the book could be like "the adventures of thumper" lol. are you going to label the seeds in different uhh im assuming you'll use ziplocks? or whatever containers? and p.m. me for my address man. take your time. there's absolutely no rush. lol.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 11, 2012)

im just kidding about the book no maybe one day but for know im post pics tommorow you guys are gona realy flip when you see this.. man i gota get rid of my crap specialy my spider lights.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 11, 2012)

hey i thinking this is kinda like graffiti i wont push anyone genetics ill find my own style hear soon, but im taken this like YOUTUBE alter ego graffi documenty... lil by lil im getting the hang of it but if its anything like graffing im on it... ill play with these genetics but im coming, and im comming with it...


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 11, 2012)

i like forward to seeing your name on all the big seed despensaries.  are those really your lights? those are so sickkkkkkk


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 12, 2012)

Get'err done


----------



## thump easy (Dec 13, 2012)

i dont know about that get up like the big boys and some girl breeders but before i leave this planet im gona find my style hear soon im entering a breeding program im constructing the blue prints hear soon sepreat from the my baby grow op im getting pollen from males and saving them im also building a garage with segments for tests but i like the verity of big grows i busted all the sead packs from oggenetics non hermed at all i got a herm from the plushberry and so did my boy at his house im not choking it up to bad genetics but i force feed my plants.... so its not a big yielder two phenoes ran but on the other hand im not fucken with it again i have no time to baby any fucken genetics to much crap and not worth my time.. dont take my word for it.. you experiment and come to your own conclusion also og genetics kinda booboo what i mean is im not impressed so far in the og field of genetics i still holding swerves genetics in cut form.. hey cant knock the flower the flowers are what tell the story not the person.... i can tell alot of time probly came out of that hard work i cant knock the quality.. but fuck no i aint jumping on anyones balls sack.. okay... im scratching oggenetics of my list unless they got something crazzy the only thing i liked from them was the acedental male pollination i ran about 1000 dollars worth thier seeds and only came out with two phenoes that i liked but not worth my money.... sorry guys it does look great but i had alot of phenoes that just didnt look all that i need that all the qualities you know the market.. its tough out thier..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 13, 2012)

one real good one that they do have is the diamond valley og out of like a few phenoes one was just the one keeper, everthing else wasnt to par but hey like i sead you guys try and come to your own conclusion, and the aliendawg head band was another keeper but i went threw one hundred seeds to find only two keepers that not very good.. anyway look i might be against the same odds i got three plants that are airy so im scrapping them...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 13, 2012)

fuck it wont let me load again.alien skywalker yoda og


----------



## thump easy (Dec 13, 2012)

View attachment 2440993hear is the trident layer gum smelling one oboma cross


----------



## thump easy (Dec 13, 2012)

this is the white fire cross im keeping it because of the yield part and im try to get it down to more solid nug structure its starting to get airy..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 13, 2012)

hear is another phenoe this one is fucken og pungent white fire crossed with alien skywalker


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 13, 2012)

looking very good man. you spend tons on seeds :O also the trident gum pic didn't load.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah those are stacking up quite nice and putting out some serious frost...........me likey that wifi x alien skywalker it looks super dank and those nugs look pretty tight/dense


----------



## thump easy (Dec 13, 2012)

okay ill try to get the trident ill a


----------



## thump easy (Dec 13, 2012)

ill post all of their genetics og genetics on the seed part i traded flower for their beens... so i got a shit load of packs the guy from stockton loves purps i gave him the purps pack he called sead awwww they wack.. so im only talking the truth.. i ran the rest and well doesnt look like the pics but i did get a few yielders and not too good on the frost but some very hairy not a good sighn on in my eyes, but i can see why they havent blown up but as far as herms nope not one herm.. on the plush berry man i feel bad mabee i shouldnt say nothing since i plan on going to these shows well i spent money on it i was shooting for the sky and well im only talking truth mabee one day someone will shoot me down im shure of it but i want to be real as real can be.. buy the way tom the old man he will be loosing his home... this is the second time he ran herms the first one was a breeder out hear light saver diesle cross im not shure what he crossed it with but bummer lesson learned.. so i know what can happend and to this day raskal havent let me down nor swerves coming from beens to cuts remember im not to keen on seeds im just learning the ropes but like i sead thats whats up..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 13, 2012)

so the day i give you guys beens remember no light leaks ill stress the shit out og them because i feed heavy thats how i do i make those flowers yield if they aint heavey feeds i dont want them but wat trips me out tom isnt a heavy feeder, and well i dont want this to happend to anyone so i will try to learn the ropes so that this doesnt happend thats all i can say man i already shot my boy a life raffte but he wouldnt take it and now he's going down for the count... TKO..... down on the second round.....


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 13, 2012)

that guy didn't fix his light leaks? :O


----------



## thump easy (Dec 14, 2012)

ow ya from what he seas he is 67 years old he seas he did but i dont know i know my room is sealed tight were the plush beary grows and thier is no way that shit could have happend in room i been doing this for a long while and boy have i lost crops and i mean lost my fucken ass of lessons learned it could be that the mom was stressed out or that i feed to heavy but i been at 1400 ppms so that could have done it not a big yielder on the third place i placed one was in the green house at my friends house lets see what happends????? but look at the herm i pulled out of the plush berry... at my place


----------



## thump easy (Dec 14, 2012)

shit i got to down load it ill do it tommorow im tired man i had to go run a trail up in the mountains with my girl and im fucken tired tired sleeepy.. anyways man i dont want to talk shit lets see what happends at stev oes house


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 14, 2012)

well good luck with that guy and everything. heh


----------



## thump easy (Dec 15, 2012)

well the lights are beeing put up and the ballest are two 29 lights is the begining of there legal city aproved go op.... i just took a look at it today ill post pics on monday i have to sit down with the owner to write out an agreement if i take the job man it looks pimp for realz the door still got that light leak but man its realy professional man its clean set up roller tables man its kick ass for realz you guys want to see a pic ill post.. im leary about putting my genetics the hard to come buy shit inside im shure if someone want to grab they will grab for shure man im peeking right now i can smell the og all the way in the computer room.. well if i do start this job ill give you guys your beens k because the owner wants to do dirt its more forgiving but if thats what he wants i got a sick ass regimen for soil takes me back to my soil days but i can still crown out those nugetts realy good in soil its were i started at.. but this will mean i will be working fucking for ever and i wont have time to do shit lolz for realz.. any hoo i always hear that song SHINE BRIGHT LIKE A DIAMOND, i always say im my mind shine bright light a nuget in the sky, lolz or that song that has liricks that say work hard play hard, i always think grow hard, play hard, or that other chick that singing about her lights, i think she is singing about her grow room.. anyways im out.


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 15, 2012)

well the light leak is something you could easily fix yourself if you really wanted to, it wouldn't be too expensive i'd imagine. legally doing what you love sounds nice. lol.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 15, 2012)

thump easy said:


> well the lights are beeing put up and the ballest are two 29 lights is the begining of there legal city aproved go op.... i just took a look at it today ill post pics on monday i have to sit down with the owner to write out an agreement if i take the job man it looks pimp for realz the door still got that light leak but man its realy professional man its clean set up roller tables man its kick ass for realz you guys want to see a pic ill post.. im leary about putting my genetics the hard to come buy shit inside im shure if someone want to grab they will grab for shure man im peeking right now i can smell the og all the way in the computer room.. well if i do start this job ill give you guys your beens k because the owner wants to do dirt its more forgiving but if thats what he wants i got a sick ass regimen for soil takes me back to my soil days but i can still crown out those nugetts realy good in soil its were i started at.. but this will mean i will be working fucking for ever and i wont have time to do shit lolz for realz.. any hoo i always hear that song SHINE BRIGHT LIKE A DIAMOND, i always say im my mind shine bright light a nuget in the sky, lolz or that song that has liricks that say work hard play hard, i always think grow hard, play hard, or that other chick that singing about her lights, i think she is singing about her grow room.. anyways im out.



Haha you a funny cat mang  sounds like things are coming together though.....definitely would like to see those pics of the room....I do soil grows for my personal (all organic mix)...I just prefer the taste and aromas vs. hydroponically grown buds but I still do hydroponics at my co-ops.........yield is better and growth rates are faster of course......but ya you got a sweet gig that's for sure....hopefully nobody jacks your genetics...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 15, 2012)

ya i am i got a good feeling about it i thought i would be the one building everthing but fuck me???? i was shocked the guys new their shit and they tout my ass a few things i never seen before but the owner of the old hydro store showed up to drop off the lights so he is the one that probley fucken tout them a thing or two dudes been around long time.. but the younger cats have been to a few ware house grows im shure they picked up a thing or two about the way it went down i realy underestimated them man you gota see this fucken rooms ill post on monday but ya leak im thinking fuck it lets see what the cut is....... i stop going to big grows man to much drama and well you could catch a tail if they are doing shadey shit so no i been invited but fuck no.. i stay away i seen to much way to much one day ill sit and write it all down.. but man its looking realy sharp...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 16, 2012)

first test is down the yoda cross number #4 busted nanerds full blown ya man so the test is still going im do my best to only produce non berring males... so i told you i wasnt in the clear the books seas it could take years to develope a good strain but thier is no perfect breeder because thier is no perfect strain. i concer that very much i have had butiful flowers in the past out of over one hundred strain i have ran i hole about five that i call perfect and i want to reach those goals.. for now i told you i wount lie about the breeding it is dangerous and im happy i didnt ruin the hole crop by experimenting i dove head first into a pool not knowing if the water was shallow, thank god its was deep and my first real atempt wasent to devestating, i did run alot of testers but this one i been slacking thinking i was in the clear, but i had totaly blamed the blush berry for the degrading of one side of the room on the thc value but one of my own had also went unseen and know i wont be able to compete at the cup this L.A. high times  i will have to cut early just to make it happend people freek out when they see seeds lolz.. next house will be segmented to this wont happend sepreat from the house oww i been thinking i dont want this to happend in the co op alot could get ruined... but my ppms didnt pass 1400 thats still reasonable i like to go 1800 but i know they bear supperiour friuts that brake the branches all the time ill look for pics.. well im only being real and letting you know you got to keep an eye out i still got about five keepers for shure i cant wait to post.. but i will run these just because i want another test and then i will seed them up for you guys.. thanks for posting and for the private messages, i wont stop ill keep doing the best i can to make heavy yielding strains without herms..oww ya of course the light leek is an easy fix at the shop


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 16, 2012)

we need some pictures. lol. it's been a while since you'v eposted them :O


----------



## thump easy (Dec 17, 2012)

alright ill post pics give me a day or two, my bateries died in my camera, gota go buy some... anyways so i have cloned the blue berry yum yum and master x black water og they say its straight porn i like the vigor in this one specialy in veg she is fucken bazzerkzzzz growth crazzy style, anyways quang og lemon larry cheese cake, the black because ima cross that next pink lemonade ima cross that one two its fire man it leaked her in palmsprings there vaginas are all wet over that one but fuck man i hate people that leak genetics they are going around saying thier the only ones with it same with the blue tooth fucken makes me laugh, how some people want to take the credit for hunting shit down well what ever ill still keep landing exclusives its what ever.. but ill give you a journal first hand and the crosses ill keep working on this crop and keep the keepers i got coppies and im going to self them...for you guys..ow and that king kong i ran one but it was in bad shape wen i got her it came with mights i ran her but she was way to small in the system so i couldnt see what she is capable of but im not realy liken the vigor she isnt so happy she also came with s0me of the strongest spider mights i have ever inconterd supper fucken spider mights i had to hit it with pestisides the strongest ones and back to back the hachlings get amuned to it very fast i have to change it and some how they are back in my veg room fucken a man it doesnt cost that much to just get rid of them and then clone the bitches for realz man so hear i am again lolz its easy but man i hate dealing with them..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 17, 2012)

i hate bugs so much lol. i was fighting bud worms up until harvest and then thy were all up in my house lol. you should cross the blue berry yum yum with the pink lemonade? :O that would be interesting lol.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 17, 2012)

friendlyperson92 said:


> i hate bugs so much lol. i was fighting bud worms up until harvest and then thy were all up in my house lol. you should cross the blue berry yum yum with the pink lemonade? :O that would be interesting lol.


lolz i wish that sound dope if i did id call it friendly person.. lolz for shure i berly on that chapter, man im thinking stradagy fuck me man i called my boy at the hydro we are thinking stradagy because i dont want to cut the entries i want to enter this year fuck had i known i would have been ready and i wouldnt have experimented but im gona leave the entries i mean what could happen i fucken hate shit like this im entering no mater what... its gona cost 2000 dollars but fuck it even just for the experience like my friend once sead alot of people can talk shit about entering the ring but it take balls just to enter the ring for a fight in all cases i respect both fighters i dont see many doing them selfs, and i alway remember that... so at least i know were i stand i wish i had known six month earlyer but i talked to mat at high times he's sending the paper work.... fuck man i hope i can pull off at least one out of five that im staring at..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 17, 2012)

i'd shit if there was a strain named after me lol. i have faith in you man. i know what you mean. lol. everyone has something to say about the fighters but they wouldn't dare step foot in the ring.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 17, 2012)

yoda crosses fuck man


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 17, 2012)

those look delicious :O


----------



## thump easy (Dec 17, 2012)

oboma crosses


----------



## thump easy (Dec 17, 2012)

trident layer


----------



## thump easy (Dec 17, 2012)

closer look reveals they aint ready im in deep shit lolz


----------



## thump easy (Dec 17, 2012)

white fire crosses one posabley is white fire i got go under look at the tage


----------



## thump easy (Dec 17, 2012)

hmm i forgot why i took this pick ill have to look


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 17, 2012)

they all look so good. i wish i had your set up lol.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 17, 2012)

you will one day just dont give up if you fall pic your self back up dont ever partner up.. and go to college ima need a layer someday..im kinda bummed out you know i was praying over this job and i called today i herd one employee get raw i could feel his fog in his throat as if his feeling were hurt but he unleashed his furry he sead she sead lolz WOW !!!!!!!!! to funny i been down this road before so many times so many partners nevor works out.. lolz THANKS GOD i got my answer i wont put up with shit like that im lible to knowck someone out.. so i just wont go thier, i dont know if it true but im shure it is all over not giving up my oboma lolz people catch feelings over product its that dam good...!!!!!!!!! well to each thier own growing aint easy and on that scale its not enough for my time i love my dogs girl and home i love my plants and once in a while ill sit threw service and feel clean because god knows i aint an angle im trying thow im messed up in the head for realz mabee all those car colisions i survived or all those blows to the head lolz im pritty bummed out but hey im not gona try to make it work if it broken than its broken i dont have the time to fix anything and i hate employees that hate i dont have time for emotions ups and downs NO WAY MAN I HATE HAVING BOSSES AND EMPLOYEES its just not my cup of tea..... well im better off i think its a greed bug im shure i feel that venom before its even aflicted.. shit money is only paper but in this machine we need it to survive but im not chancing shit.. i dont need it.. i dont want it that bad i ounce herd a man say if he could live his life what would he change if he could do it all over again!!!!!! The old man sead i wont ever chance the bus again ill sit and wait for the next one.... lolz i been on many capers construction gyms tatoo's so many things i dont chance it anymore at all god will give me what i need.. thats all i can say so i guess i will be breeding just for the heck of it.. smile life isnt that bad...


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 17, 2012)

I likes your attitude..........never force things.......if they aren't going smooth then it wasn't meant to be.......the sun will always come out tomorrow.....


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 17, 2012)

you know what. i think you should start your own grow business man. get all the proper certifications and licenses and everything and just go hard, and distribute to dispensaries.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 17, 2012)

i already usto own one with three old buddies money get in the way, but the police came and closed us down.but im thinking im gona have to do it again but just me i see the way these stores rip people off not all but the shops i see vendors at the counter and they buy at 1200 outies and sell zips at 350 lolz i never did shit like that or shit with seeds in it 270 man its way backwards out hear and i see them selling clones they know they herm and still they sell them.. so i think im might have to try to do it again but small lil location.. im look into it after x mas.


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 17, 2012)

it's such a great idea. and it's gonna be legal here pretty soon. that's what i wanna do after i graduate from college. start either a dispensary that grows their own or a small grow up that sells to the local places. im majoring in business. and just finished my first semester.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 17, 2012)

im gona have to get with you on that?????


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 17, 2012)

i won't be graduating for a few years. but you'd have the experience and you'd definitely be an asset. lol.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 17, 2012)

dang tommorow is another day i loss track of days in the batcave, but ya man fuck it lolz im fucken weird aint i... lolz well back to the breeding thing im shure ill find a few beens man i wish everyone in colorado and in vegas arizona and even hear in cali that you guys see these gems man to bad you guys are limited on fire from the beens that are avalable man thier is alot of good shit but thier is alot of shit that is fucken asome too that never make it to been form.. man i got get these for you guys you'll enjoy them just like i do i dont mean the shit i made i mean the shit thats out hear in the cali streets man that are exclusive.. enough of the panty shit i sound like a straight bitch lolz... gota get over this herm shit i got to get a family thier wish a great meal and some clothing for a family x mas is almost hear...


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 18, 2012)

yeahh less than 6 days til xmas. and as far as strains there isn't much here in vegas.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 19, 2012)

okay so hear i am i found more herms on the plush berry my boy is cutting at his house this weekend plush berry i had it here it hermed and well the outdoor grow NO FUCKEN HERMS HALF STRENGTH did go over 1000 ppms man that sucks you know dam well shouting powder fucken shoot you the fuck way up on ppm but that the only way to force them into new growth well with some new growth means new herms so i guess the plush berry can go without nanerds its a light feeder in my case from two phenoes.. anyways gota go man ill post pics hear tommow


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 20, 2012)

are you catching them before they pollinate everything? plush berry was something i was gonna look into, good to know it's not worth it though.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2012)

not a big yielder for indoor veg and outdoor flower, not at all mabee you gota ummmm be a lil light on the nutes but for me its about yield and potency its gota yeild i got 2 pounds already out of one third my light im not kidding just from the oboma lolz i sear im not kidding i still have to cut the rest down i cut one chamber down because of the fucken pollen im not gona enter the cup because it would just be a waist of money i will be able to help that pastor thow after the holidays, okay look in my eyes its in coco outside she did okay not fucken fantastic so it has failed me two phenoes of plush berry also the cali conetion jamacan d has shot out nanerds i got the call yesterday so it wont be one im keeping two diffrent spots it shot out i gave one to an old ladie up in the cherry valley montains and she called me i went and shure enough it seeded.. its okay i myself havent ran it so i cant say that its poookie??? but the plush i have but i have subjected it to high levels of stress in my food but thats the only way i can push yielders after they stop growing i still get 10 to 15 percent increase buy my food manipulation also fucken crazzy thc values.. increase at this time without dooing the three day lights off... so i could have pushed the bitch over the edge but old man tom he doesnt do what i do something might have upset it im not shure, ??? light leak im not shure i wasnt thier and i dont want to talk shit on anyone work.. but i have been in and around this long enough to know i aint doing it again...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2012)

okay with that sead im moving on to king kong, quang og, blaster og, larry lemon cheese cake, and my faithfull ones of course yes rascals in it and so i cali co, dont get but hurt but i will keep running what is fire no dought, i got a few that you guys gota see but for know the ones i mentioned will be testers to see what they will reveal... i feel like indi ana jone.. look for the lost tresure in genetics.. well ill hit you guys up later and for the cat thats looking for the gsc shure i cant send you a mesage and ill get to the post office this weekend if not monday..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2012)

ow this is a hole other cat than my you hawwii ill get you monday at the latest...


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 21, 2012)

i got around a pound and a half for my one plant outdoors, but a lot of the bud got eaten by budworms. lol. a hermie plant must be frustrating :/ i tried to make my plant hermie cause it just came from some tiki mix i ordered a few years ago and idk what strain it was but it smelled super sweet. so i wanted to grow it again and wanted it to seed. but it didn't herm lol.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2012)

ow man that was what i call a stout plant i got that supper silver hazz og man thats a stout plant, green crack too its very stout you get these finicky ones man the act like they want donky kong to come and grab them like banana food or something lolz i love stout plants also white fire is stout. jack herrow wont put up with it nor many of the ogees they hate stress.. but look at this i think im gona pull three off one light.. the others under the light are more lanky and well not as much so i hope that happends i pull it fast because of the pollen im still wating for ripness its a hard dissision


----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2012)

this uploading take a while im not shure why


----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2012)

ill try tommorow i had it on 16 mega pix but i also cleaned my cookies.. im not shure why i cant load ill try tommorow


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey wasn't the world suppose to end today?  I just realized it was 21rst bua haha


----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2012)

ya it was but hey i dont believe those things lolz i believe in demons and shit like that the masters of lies and the masters of deseption the spirits of greed.. that more along the lines i fight with inside my self and around me lolz im crazzy..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2012)

hear is the oboma top


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 21, 2012)

having your own beliefs doesn't make you crazy. lol. atleast you believe in something.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2012)

ow shit she is letting me in the portal to upload wow i guess i have to be nice for it to let me upload


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 21, 2012)

thump easy said:


> ear is the oboma top


 whoa!!SHe is frosty!!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 22, 2012)

wow okay... check this out i will give you a discription to the tee... of the flowers i got to say id say about 25 percent in my eyes are trash, and 75 percent are keepers but that number will go down as i enter the curing stage hear in a few weeks and product is tested, i will give you a root discription, leaf discription, smell discription, taste discription with pics also i will tell you and show you the branches and were the stem branches out i find this very important to know because if thier is a big impresion on the stem were it branches out most likely its leting you know its gona be packing some fucken wieght on... the discription of the plant from root to branches to calex formation so that if its your thing and your are just a lil more picky than the avrage joe well hear you go. i wont do dirt or test it in dirt i dont know anyone anymore that does dirt only coco even outside.. so thats one you will have to find out on your own... but that time will be coming hear soon..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 22, 2012)

ahh sounds good. i can't wait for your report. and i grow in dirt  lol.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 22, 2012)

good you can test the dirt for us.. and let me know how you do i will probly have to share my resapee with you.. i usto be a dirt king back in the days.. okay lookthis is the yoda crossed area 51 but wait till you see the hole tree yes she yield


----------



## thump easy (Dec 22, 2012)

this is the white fire crossed with area 51 and its the bigest one im woundering why she getting airy i know that REVERSE sometimes degradeand sometimes makes the buds get airy so i will have to get the room with stable strains and run one more time for the test of a good run no erors.. but she got arms that are just as thick around and smaller but still as big as my bigest nugs fuck this one is a keeper for the sake of the vigor she reminds me of the buba gum og i just got word that thier was a seed in a sack and one dudes holding it..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 22, 2012)

this is jozzikins strain sfv og x afgani and i might say she turned out to be one of the best yeilders i put my foot in my mouth when i thought she wasnt gona do shit but one out of View attachment 2452309of them turnout crazzy strong rods as long as 2 feet tall with about a foot trimmed away at the base she has about 8 dominant arms i will show pics wen the time is right.. im worke about that fucken plush berry and the one cross i didnt see had balls of my own so ya man jossie kins BIG DOG im sorry to have doughted you style..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 22, 2012)

pics are looking good man. the last pic didn't work though i think.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 22, 2012)

no last pic no it didnt its airy but its got alot of vigor i will cut everthing around that one plant and show you what im talking about in my time as a person thats grown a shit load of strains it in particular has a potential to be something better if i can back cross it or cross it with another vigorous plant it would just be great i would have to hunt the phenoes down but add and subtract genetical potential its one im gona play with


----------



## thump easy (Dec 22, 2012)

ill show you the hole plant mabe you can see what im trying to achieve i can cheat and just run the f1 i got and self them.. but that would be to easy i want to stand out... im a carnivor i want meat on my nugets i want alot i want to push the bounderys..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 22, 2012)

i have disconected the chamber i can disconect them one at a time so water keeps running but with the chamber disconected i left the roots in for 24 hours no running cold water a lil brown but not because i showing you a fesh set but still look at what your getting in the oboma.. ill post on diffrent paragraphs the proxy spits me out after a few minutes.View attachment 2452431


----------



## thump easy (Dec 22, 2012)

hear is the roots the bottom of the three inch net cup so you can see the thickness of the tap roots


----------



## thump easy (Dec 22, 2012)

side roots can turn into senipeed legs if you know how to work your root hormones please use more than one.. they do diffrent shit i cant say but dont just use one kinds all the scientist have their own formulas and i use a couple of methods thethrew the prosess


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 22, 2012)

holy shittt. that's a lot of roots. :O


----------



## thump easy (Dec 22, 2012)

lolz not realy wait till i show you some others they fucken flood my chamber four inches or five inches high and couple of feet long.... but what i mean by scientist i mean the guys behind the lables the nutrient line ups i use many diffrent kinds.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 22, 2012)

the plant itself is small and its a heavy yielder lolz ya man its bomb i love her she cool.. hear is the main stalk and ill show you the knots im talking about.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 22, 2012)

View attachment 2452472if you look closer these knots are telling me that they pack alot of weight i get my lanky ones and they to show me knots i grow some others that are lanky but dont show much of a knot and i can make them yeild threw fimming and toping and nutrient manipulation but for the most part these are the heavy weights in my time as a grower... i only pulled down 5 plants lets see how much comes out of it i cant just open my mouth and guess it nevor works that way but i forgot i got the veg for flower first two weeks it threw me back lolz i didnt realize that i was usen the wrong shit.. so the yield could have been better


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2012)

thump easy said:


> this is jozzikins strain sfv og x afgani and i might say she turned out to be one of the best yeilders i put my foot in my mouth when i thought she wasnt gona do shit but one out of View attachment 2452309of them turnout crazzy strong rods as long as 2 feet tall with about a foot trimmed away at the base she has about 8 dominant arms i will show pics wen the time is right.. im worke about that fucken plush berry and the one cross i didnt see had balls of my own so ya man jossie kins BIG DOG im sorry to have doughted you style..





friendlyperson92 said:


> pics are looking good man. the last pic didn't work though i think.


that's weird. it was working for me earlier, but now it ain't.


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 22, 2012)

damn. that is actually a fat stem for an indoor plant. holy shit. nice. and look at the wrinkled from the weightttt :O


----------



## thump easy (Dec 22, 2012)

Now it worked but you gota go back to page 36


----------



## thump easy (Dec 22, 2012)

this is jozzikins strain sfv og x afgani what i remember most about afgan kush is its leaves they dont stager there more like  cros and i already plucked them hear is regular sfv og and they kinda look the same but the sfv og only has a few armslolz they kinda look the same fucken genetics trip me out i can see the afgan in the cross and the sfv og this shit is funnnn.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2012)

the regular sfv looks wild! lol

that sfv og x afghani got some skinny colas but the nugs look rock hard.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 22, 2012)

straight manipulating the plant for more dominant arms im crazzy just alil bit but i will post of fucken rods they dont come out it must be an elusion of some sort but i gota earase it i told you guys i been around the block a few times the pic were the sfv is at thats the degraded part thanks to the pollen sfv hasnt finish growing it will swell up even more


----------



## thump easy (Dec 22, 2012)

and the under the canopy pic i deleated ill post again buy itself good night guys im hibernating early


----------



## thump easy (Dec 23, 2012)

last night i was cloning the plants i want to keep and putting to rest the ones that are not gona make it i looked on my list and #10 #13 #14 i crosed out all but these three numbers it was like 12;30 a.m. i finished my work and the last three number i had to relook and i found two number 10s and number 13 and well i looked and looked i got so many testers i had to turn on the green light and well i spoted number 14 and FUCK it smells so danky dank, i looked at the structure and its got arms straight toded up so many i reexamined the plant its the best one out of the room OW SHIT isnt this my fucken luck oww shit so my next option is tissue culture from the leaf owwwwwwwhhhhh !!!! i have failed my hole venture i got lazzy or over looked this i need a log book because half the numbers i couldnt even remember what the tags belong to and thats how i got it so i just cloned numbers fuck man.... well i failed the tissue culture last time i atemted it and in all the phome in the box i found the caps that the guy i thought didnt send them i feel bad and i want to send him an email, i was upset that i didnt sucseed yet he does need to fix his video its made of fossels information doesnt co with the products... but its my only hope fuckk ..... after all this time this is what i get lolz i have to settle for less..... man mabe this is just a test so i can get my ass in gear.... i got to go to service and wipe my self clean, i do a good job of getting dirty it takes time...


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 23, 2012)

what is tissue culture?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 23, 2012)

friendlyperson92 said:


> what is tissue culture?


*Tissue culture (often called micropropagation) is a special type of asexual propagation where a very small piece of tissue (shoot apex, leaf section, or even an individual cell) is excised (cut-out) and placed in sterile (aseptic) culture in a test tube, petri dish or tissue culture container containing a special culture medium. 







Overview of the Tissue Culture Process

​The culture medium contains a gel (agar) with the proper mixture of nutrients, sugars, vitamins and hormones, which causes the plant part to grow at very rapid rates to produce new plantlets. It has been estimated that one chrysanthemum apex placed in tissue culture could produce up to 1,000,000 new plantlets in one year. Thus, tissue culture is used for rapid multiplication of plants. A very specialized laboratory is required for tissue culture. All the procedures are done in a laboratory and special ventilated cabinet that is as sterile as an operating room.

[SIZE=+1]Steps in Tissue Culture[/SIZE]
(images courtesy of Dr. Dan Lineberger, aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/tisscult/microprop/microprop.html)

Explant: Cut-out Plant Tissue and Place in Tissue Culture Container
The first step is to obtain what is called and explant. This means to simply cut-out a very small piece of leaf or stem tissue, or even isolate individual cells, and place them in a tissue culture container. The tissue has to be sterilized so it will not have any contaminating bacteria or fungus. It is then placed inside the tissue culture contain on a gel called agar. In the agar is dissolved all the sugar, nutrients and hormones the plant needs.






Explants can be pieces of any part of the plant (leaves, stems, flowers, etc.), 
or even individual isolated cells.

​Multiplication: Tissue Grows and Produces Small Plants
The tissue will begin to grow. It may make a big blob of tissue called callus, or it may make new shoots directly from the explant tissue that was inserted in the container. 






A mass of callus tissue is formed that is just starting to make new plantlets.







New plantlets (shoots with leaves) are forming.








If the conditions are right a small "forest" of plants 
will develop in the tissue culture container.​
Rapid Multiplication by Transfer of Cultures
Once the plantlets start developing, some can be removed and placed in new tissue culture containers. Thus, another "forest"' of plants is produced. This results in a rapid multiplication of the cultures and many thousand of plants can be produced in a few months.






Some of the small plantlets can be removed and transferred to new tissue culture 
containers. These will produce more shoots and fill the container.​

Transplanting
When the plantlets are large enough, they can be removed from the tissue culture container and transferred into pots with potting soil. The young plants are growth in a greenhouse just like you would any young seedling or cutting.






When the small plant clones are removed from the culture containers, they must be transplanted into some type of acclimation container or kept under a mist system until the acclimate to the ambient environment.






After acclimation, the young plants can be transplanted
and grown in pots in a greenhouse to produce new plants.​
​​*


----------



## thump easy (Dec 23, 2012)

yes that tissue culture right thier well i didnt clone the number 14 and well as i made my list i had all these number on a tablet but they so many thier just numbers because of the diffrent phenoes, so in all the fucken moms that i labled i didnt pull one for number 14 one day ill say how many testers i ran but i couldnt keep up will all the moms so i missed one and i looked at number 14 in the flowering mother and relised because its so close in the middle in all directions in the room i over looked the nug formation and rods and the arms it put out alot and it straight smells deisle fuel smelling with a small touch of sweetness small hint of sweetness mostly lemon fuel smell.. shit man i fucked up my only option is this i hope i can pull it off this i will tell you is the challenge i see for my self the pollination shit man a kid could fucken do this no dought... but this tissue shit is gona be my greatest challenge, ow i cant say pollinating is easy i havent back crossed yet i havent made the gsc stable yet but i will acheave this it doesnt look hard at all!!!! what it looks like is you need money and space to play those are the obsticals ow and time and knowledge of the genetics im shure i can think back of the structures and smells i would love to play with but ya man todays the ladies day off fuck if that werent the case id be on it right now preping the agur and all the phases the best i can recall ill run you guys threw the process i hope it works.. if not ill be bummed out for realz


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 23, 2012)

ahh that makes sense. i figured it was something like that, but it sounds pretty challenging. have either of you had success with it before?


----------



## thump easy (Dec 23, 2012)

no i havent i lost that challenge im up for it again i have no choice. lolz fuck me its gona be intresting for shure..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 24, 2012)

well i think the key is to keep trying. it seems kinda expensive but pretty simple to do if you buy the right kit and follow the directions specifically and clean everything really well.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 24, 2012)

fuck i couldnt sleep a wink im still up with coffee im gona clone the leaf ya that right the water leafs like two just in case i cant pull it of i can try to keep the water leaf alive long enough to go the the science store and order a hepa filter hood they are around 500$ and gives me a chance to order some real shit from a good place like already steril agar and ppm so no bacteria can grow that should do the trick its just that the kit this dude has in thier the vidoe is from like 1980 late 80 you can tell its a vhs casset fuck man and copied on a cd you can tell by the stove and the constant static fuck reminded me of the 80 thats why im pritty shure it was made then ..i know we get older and the information doesnt change but his chemicals changed and well from pouder to liquid and no lables kinda fucks you up... im a manuel person if you say drop this certain thin into in it im gona do it but if it dont look like it and dont have a lable how the fuck will i know??? so instead im using a book that tells me what nutrients i need i got to go today and well sterilize all my shit and hit walmart for a scaplt in their arts and crafts and well sterilize the shit out of the working area but i wont be able to stop contaminantes in the air it almost imposible for every fucken dust partical thier is 100 microbe on it... Have you ever been stoned and you room is dim but the summer sun beems in and you can see all those particals just streaming in the beem of light???? well thier you are each one of those has 100 microbe lolz that hundreds of thousands of fucken dust particals man ?????????? thats why i want the hood... any way if i dont do it good today i will have the water leaves or sugar leave cloned so that they root and give me time to get over the move get over the fucken packing the holidays and well this just fucken crazzy man it fucken crazzy..by cloning the leaf it will root and stay alive longer and wen all the equipment is hear ill be able to still cut the leaf up and use it properly for tussue culture


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Dec 24, 2012)

i have to poopie


----------



## thump easy (Dec 24, 2012)

be my guest i got babie wipes if you need to clean nicely kewi sented...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 24, 2012)

im gona run this one again its to big this is the white fire cross follow the arms down to the basethis is the left side this is the right side


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 24, 2012)

you should probably take the leaf samples when you have everything ready honestly. lol. and that looks like an amazing strain :O


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

thump easy said:


> im gona run this one again its to big this is the white fire cross follow the arms down to the baseView attachment 2454225this is the left side this is the right sideView attachment 2454226


very beautiful


----------



## thump easy (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you im honerd i realy am, that other big ass bud behind it is part of it man im gona take one pic of it by itself u aint gona believe it, but it looks like arms belong to other plants and thats not the case its got a shit load of arms i didnt even top it??? yes i am im so tired thow i got two hours of sleep i went to walgreens it supper packed and so is walmart i got two weeks and three days till its ready but ill go after the holidays to much traffic and crazzy people.. lolz but ya i am for shure i need iso 91 percent alcohal i need scaple, i need lumenum foil, i got my nutrients already i need fresh pack of sugar, new scruber to clean my presure cooker and lysol, also need face mask so i dont breath my dead skin from nostrals into the culture,


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 24, 2012)

i youtubed it. and it looked like cooking meth when you're preparing the gel lol. if the kits weren't so expensive i would look into playing with it, it seems interesting lol.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 24, 2012)

friendlyperson92 said:


> i youtubed it. and it looked like cooking meth when you're preparing the gel lol. if the kits weren't so expensive i would look into playing with it, it seems interesting lol.


go to lake shore stores locator the petri dishes are only 29 dollars they have already agars made for plant specimens it cheap about 50 dollars but i bout my ogar from clarks and i got a lil ppm left over also fuck the nutrient i cant think but its flora mater i cant quit pin the name but its got everything you need as far as nutes ...


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 24, 2012)

yeah dude. that's expensive lol. gotta pay for college :O


----------



## thump easy (Dec 24, 2012)

well it wont be after college. dont worry im gona give seeds after i self them.. Im gona give out a shit load of seeds for free i dont want any money from anyone, lolz its just fun and games for me, a learning experience the myth buster i want to see if its that hard and i dont want to kill myself on seed lolz i texted one guy for seeds and i got shot down like yesterdays trick lolz the funny part about it i had the money to buy the seeds.. i understand everyone is bussy im shure of it and thats probley what happend but i dont like to depend on anyone its just not good for me the forces want me to get upset and i rather not so i gona play with seeds whats left over ill just give away for free.. i didnt make the x mas list for a family my plants i didnt do the math right, so i will be celebrating x mas a lil late and i sead i would nevor build for anyone ever in my life no family no friends not even for my self i just dont ever want to that was my original dream was to build the best homes ever but after beeing eaten alive by doctors lawers diffrent nationalities i did my best and gave alot for free but wen it came to get payed it seemed i worked 12 to 16 days people thought i was crazzy threw snow threw rain thew heat that would burn your hands from the nails i had to hide in the shade and never will i pour my heart out again was my promise to my self people are realy greedy they want to suck the last very last drop of blood cristians even more lolz but i left my tools behind to do the growing and its starting to become a job.. were does this all end up at well the pastor that need help is in mexico from all the stories i have herd about mexico and all the scams im going and i find myself looking for my old square my old hammer im gona grind a waffle because its wore out on my hammer, my old bags god knows were they are i gona start again and im gona go help this dude out am also gona go build these rooms for the orfinage no lie.. im not looking to sell the seed i dont care about money man for realz its not what i want in life i just want to smile sometimes... lolz for realz.....ill post picks im taken the summer off and i will see for my self were the money will go and i am so out of shape its probley gona hurt but thats my plan... ill post pics when the time comes


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

thump easy said:


> well it wont be after college. dont worry im gona give seeds after i self them.. Im gona give out a shit load of seeds for free i dont want any money from anyone, lolz its just fun and games for me, a learning experience the myth buster i want to see if its that hard and i dont want to kill myself on seed lolz i texted one guy for seeds and i got shot down like yesterdays trick lolz the funny part about it i had the money to buy the seeds.. i understand everyone is bussy im shure of it and thats probley what happend but i dont like to depend on anyone its just not good for me the forces want me to get upset and i rather not so i gona play with seeds whats left over ill just give away for free.. i didnt make the x mas list for a family my plants i didnt do the math right, so i will be celebrating x mas a lil late and i sead i would nevor build for anyone ever in my life no family no friends not even for my self i just dont ever want to that was my original dream was to build the best homes ever but after beeing eaten alive by doctors lawers diffrent nationalities i did my best and gave alot for free but wen it came to get payed it seemed i worked 12 to 16 days people thought i was crazzy threw snow threw rain thew heat that would burn your hands from the nails i had to hide in the shade and never will i pour my heart out again was my promise to my self people are realy greedy they want to suck the last very last drop of blood cristians even more lolz but i left my tools behind to do the growing and its starting to become a job.. were does this all end up at well the pastor that need help is in mexico from all the stories i have herd about mexico and all the scams im going and i find myself looking for my old square my old hammer im gona grind a waffle because its wore out on my hammer, my old bags god knows were they are i gona start again and im gona go help this dude out am also gona go build these rooms for the orfinage no lie.. im not looking to sell the seed i dont care about money man for realz its not what i want in life i just want to smile sometimes... lolz for realz.....ill post picks im taken the summer off and i will see for my self were the money will go and i am so out of shape its probley gona hurt but thats my plan... ill post pics when the time comes


I feel ya. I got burned one to many times in the construction trade. even burned by my closest of friends. still in the biz, but on my terms now


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Dec 24, 2012)

thump easy said:


> be my guest i got babie wipes if you need to clean nicely kewi sented...


Lol kiwi scented are you for real?


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 24, 2012)

yeahhh people are greedy and liars. my dad worked for a company as a salesman and got them tons of business, and they just kept making promises, and ni the end didn't even pay him. shitty people out there. :/


----------



## thump easy (Dec 24, 2012)

hehehe ya man baby wipes are the shit i love em they so bomb man i wish we had this wen we were groing up lolz yes they sented lolz


----------



## CC Dobbs (Dec 24, 2012)

I bein injoyen dis tread much kant unerstan to much butt i's luven evry spoonful o dat shit; bomb beens is hella good nuws.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 25, 2012)

Mary Christmas peeps!!


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 25, 2012)

merry christmas to everyone as well.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 25, 2012)

MERRY X MASS


----------



## thump easy (Dec 26, 2012)

alright let get started with the starilization of a few things i will resterilize and start fresh and then i will resterilize again first i want to start with clean stuff..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 26, 2012)

i will be working with my worthy assistant NANIE please pass me the masquito forseps and my scaple and pass me that sandwich please...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 27, 2012)

i went to sleep at 5 this morning and woooowww i hear my resevoirs skwweeeeling??? got to go look hawaii and all you cats all i got is 5 gsc seeds ill send out two to each and one to vegas if you guys come hear ill give it to you i cant part with it out hear in my area because i got back stabing people cloneing my hard work and selling them and draining me of my hard work for you guys far away its all good, but see how ill for reals send it tommorow.. i just got a shit load of events with family and well work and now im narrowing it down to this tissue culture man you guys r gona fucken back flip on this one i missed fuck man im shure the big boys been down this road before so i hope i can pull it off, also one the selfing i gota build a small shed so i can self each one for you guys its gona be masive selfing i want to be stocked up for my own growing experience, i dont want clones no more have you seen the tissue culture barns seeds or some thing of that nature they are cloning i ran the DEAblo OG WAY WAY WAY WAY BACK it was my best one i ran but it just didnt yield and it was lanky???? FUCK they are running it off of a tissue clone and fuck IT supper health as fuck in dirt?????? ow shit man ow shit man OW SHIT MAN HOW COULD THIS NOT JUST BE THE NORM?????? IT SUPPER FUCKEN BRANCHY AND VIGOROUS FUCK MAN BETTER THAN A SEED LOOKS TO ME WELL NOT BETTER THAN SEED I SAY JUST THE SAME BUT HEY ITS BETTER THAN DEALING WITH POLLEN I GROW SO ITS HARD TO KEEP CHANGING FOR I VISIT MY AREA AND KEEP AN EYE ON THINGS I HATE CHANGING LIKE A GOON MY CLOSE PILES UP AND SMALL CONTAMINATION IM SHURE HAS HAPPEND NOT LIKE OW MY GOD!!! BUT IM SURE THIER IS A SEAD OR SO IN MY NUGS BUT NOT LIKE ARMY OF THEM.. ILL POST TODAY TONIGH I JUST WOKE UP FUCKEN BAT MAN GAME GOT ME HOODED....


----------



## thump easy (Dec 27, 2012)

this is the lost one that i didnt clone thats why i need to clone it..it might be a lil to late im gona take shoots from the bottom that are flarf and see if i can pull it off lets take a closer look straight rodes i need this one


----------



## thump easy (Dec 27, 2012)

i shouold be deleafing about know but im running the water pure letting the clorofill get used up in the leafs so that my product comes out sweet and smooth for smoke... i run ten to 14 day pure water i dont like traces of nutrient what so ever plus if you prep the buds for growth they will drink up the water like thirty stranded cowboys in the desert like the movie the good the bad and the ugly, and they will swell up fat dont worry about the yellowing thats the main trick for perfection in my book.


----------



## PrimeTimeNugs (Dec 27, 2012)

you could try to regenerate the one with no clones. leave some nice lower nugs on it and put the remaining few nugs back in 24 hr on the plant some veg nutes. itll start shooting right out of the nugs.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 27, 2012)

primetimenugs said:


> you could try to regenerate the one with no clones. Leave some nice lower nugs on it and put the remaining few nugs back in 24 hr on the plant some veg nutes. Itll start shooting right out of the nugs.


ow my god your a genius!!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 27, 2012)

i will be damaging roots they are all tied in together but ill try pulling it out and putting it in cocoa and see what happend you are on the money prime time THANKXZ


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 27, 2012)

the video i saw, they used bits of stems to do the culturization. i just made that word up lol. damn, i havn't been on much. i caught some kind of flu, the pharmacist says a lot of people caught it in the vegas valley. but oh well lol, i'm getting better luckily.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 27, 2012)

ya get over that flue.. flues suck i hate that shit, hope you feel better hey i told you i could crown the crap out of the nugs i just didnt do as good i been turning off the lights days at a time and back on to slow the seeds up.. i need something good i want to go to the cup i just hoping one strain isnt messed up... but ya the lack of light those suckers would have been spilling crowns out of the nugs next time..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 27, 2012)

yeahh, it came out of no where. hah. that would be awesome if you won at the cup


----------



## thump easy (Dec 27, 2012)

i want to compete i want to finally go i think im ready if i dont win ill be at the san fan one i need time i would have saved my best strains for the comp i had no warning


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 28, 2012)

even if you don't win, it'll still be a fun experience hah


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2012)

i just sent mat the adress im getting the paper work right now over the male i got to register buy the 7 of january fuck man i gona be cuting neer their


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 28, 2012)

it'll work out if it's meant to be. :O


----------



## thump easy (Dec 29, 2012)

shit i might enter the gsc know that i know i have the lagit cut fuck i should have just took jasons word for it at weedmaps lolz hear im listing to people i dont even know.... with so many variations i finaly came to the conclusion that i got the cut pieguys or bammer banner who ever it came from its the same stucture the same supper orange hairs with puple in it the same fucken nug ill post tommorow i might make three entries fuck me man had i known i would have ran that jamacan or that plushberry fuck!!!!!! next year or san fan cup for shure...


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 29, 2012)

Man that sounds awesome I would love to be doing what your doing...lol.......I got a cut of gsc over here.....but I doubt it is the one everybody wants......dude said it is Og x Durban Poison X GDP from what I heard it is suppose to be f1 durban x florida og........my dude got a few and gave me some.....see what comes out......I still need to get the real deal ya know......


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 29, 2012)

the "real" gsc is supposed to taste like thin mint cookies :O


----------



## thump easy (Dec 29, 2012)

i just talked to my cat he is coming in two weeks i invited him to the cup he sead that they threaten to kick his ass because he dumped the seeds he paid alot of money for them and thats the cut he gave me he sead thier is a shit load of cut going around he also told me that fuck i cant think of the name that he sead that gave it to him, magic mabe or something like that but he offerd it back to them for money and thats all he sead but he is coming with a few diffrent kinds of gsc, i dont realy smoke friendlyperson i only toke once in a while i didnt realy taste the gsc i get parinoid after the raids i just dont anymore so i will smoke it and tell you lolz im not kidding i get hella paroniod i think satalight are inforeding my home i think mother fuckers are gona try to rip my ass and well i just cant smoke anymore i been threw way to much.. its not cool once i stop ill smoke again.. i just smoke that big black its smooth mellow happy and i knock straight out.. sorry buddy i wish i could tell you some say its minty but i dont stick around long enough i dont like leaving my home and i dont let anyone over i been riped to many times...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 29, 2012)

ilhear is the one i didnt clone fucken rods heavy yielder 1 plant out of 20 under one and a half thouwie ya man i yield people call me the yield master lolz


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Dec 29, 2012)

damn thump, you need to keep on smokin. when you get paranoid, just smoke through it


----------



## thump easy (Dec 29, 2012)

i only look for yeilders that shy i play so much out of the norm most my friend stick to one thing fuck no i dont i love bouncing around all over the fucken place awwwwwwhhhh well i better get to cutting guys ill see you guys tommorow..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 30, 2012)

those look good. well done man. have fun with the cutting :O


----------



## PrimeTimeNugs (Dec 30, 2012)

your pumpin out some nice lookin stuff over here, hope that re-gen works out.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 31, 2012)

someone took all my pics down lolz if i find out you geting knowck the fuck out lolz but its cool are you jelous that i can get down to... its personal now bitch im gearing up for the cup and im bring that bitch home its ONN!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 31, 2012)

untill my pics come back up ill post again if not im out good luck with all your growing adventures, god, wealth, and health, but most of all happyness i wish all you guys, hit me up [email protected] farewell no joke i been doing this to long to get cought up in hear it only mean more work they dont want me to finish all the strains out ill be coming out soon.. latez


----------



## thump easy (Dec 31, 2012)

*well i leave you with my last story if you remember anything remember this.... one tym my friend Ryans lil sister grew up ow man she was fucken huge the bigest girl she had to walk around her legs she was so big i love her like a sister but she had a crush on me wen we were younger but she was taller bigg dude she come home with a herd of big girls. WE thought we thought she was the leader of the NOTORiOUS DINNERS CLUB hahaha i mean my friend would throw blows over cookie crunch both big but she was huge i mean huge one day she like to wescle with me i didnt like it i thought she was just tring to feel me up im mean i must have been eighteen she was like sixteen but looked way older way biger she spilled out of her sandles she usto fuck me up!!!!!!! n crush my lil balls pin me n slap the shit out of me. ONE DAY i got tired of her bulling me around i mean i just didnt want to hurt the girl shit but on this day i had enough i grabed her big ass N i mean she had a fucken bigo ass i flung her to the floor got on top of her n told her LOOK TRISHA I DONT WANT TO PLAY PLEASE LEAVE ME ALONE! i got off her n she kicked me tord the wall i went flien like a rag doll i got up n she laid on her back trien to kick me like ufc n shit so i got ahold of her leg n then the other i pulled them behind her head her ass to my croch n she yelled THUMPER I CANT BREATH STOP OW IT HURTS IT FUCKEN HURTS n im like TAKE THAT FUCKEN TRISH TAKE THAT n i would push her feet tord her face n just as that was going on my friend his mom his aunt open the fucken door n their like WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON. ow shit it looked like i was drie humping her she was so heavey that i was at a 22.5 degree angle her ass in the air, face all red n the family was about to fuck me up hahahahahahaaaaa. believe me i didnt want any of that! that was 15 years ago i just ran into her at a funeral, she told me hey thumper lets fuck, im excuse me trisha? ya she sead id tear your lil ass up! im like we are at a funeral? pleas stop! she continues to tell me let me stick a turkey in your oven????? im like what??????? she wanted to stick her fingers in my ass im like wooooow! trisha please she like have u ever had that im like shit please i have nevor had that even thow road trip had that seen in it n it looked like he injoyed it i was like NO! stop it please for god sakes we at a fucken funeral *


----------



## autoflowerpassion (Dec 31, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> "Today I like to bread..."
> 
> If you bread as well as you spell you should do splendidly..
> Good luck with your "jernal" buddy.
> ...


Haha, this had me rolling on the floor.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 31, 2012)

autoflowerpassion said:


> Haha, this had me rolling on the floor.


lolz me to it was funny hahaha.. fuck it what can i say in real life i like to laugh too its good for the soul.. and the heart you burn calories


----------



## thump easy (Dec 31, 2012)

we know how you are lolz you cant keep your eyes off of me can u.. Mwuaaaahh to you too im coming, im coming soon...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 31, 2012)

woops sorry fuck guys i took a sleeping pill but it didnt do nothing to me it got me supper fucken wired???? a budy of mine who gets meds from the V.A. hospital gave me a fucken pill told me that it should knock me out my back been bothering me but i think he fucked up i cant sleep instead im still awake i dont feel like wired crack out just dont feel like going to sleep im out im off into the garden. the fucked up part is my spine is still acken..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2012)

thump easy said:


> someone took all my pics down lolz if i find out you geting knowck the fuck out lolz but its cool are you jelous that i can get down to... its personal now bitch im gearing up for the cup and im bring that bitch home its ONN!!!!


wow, take it easy champ...

I've been having the same issue for a month now. others as well. rollitup is working on it and they should be back up sometime soon. not sure when. but if it makes you feel better, all my attachments are showing up blank as well


----------



## thump easy (Dec 31, 2012)

lolz its probly this meds i got from my budy man i feel like i cant go to sleep and the suns already coming out i wish i had energy to go with this pill but i dont i just cant go to sleep fuck man i also been moody my chicks pist because last night her lil bro boke the shower nozzle and i came unhung and well the plumber fixed it this morning mabe thats why i cant go to sleep thinking that i had to clean up and hide everthing.. fuck i hope i get sleepy some time im zoned out.. lets see what happends tommorow fuck no more millitary shit for me this shit makes you moody..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Dec 31, 2012)

your pictures are working fine for me. :O


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2012)

friendlyperson92 said:


> your pictures are working fine for me. :O


I think admin just fixed the problem this morning.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2012)

friendlyperson92 said:


> your pictures are working fine for me. :O





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think admin just fixed the problem this morning.


actually, the problem is still happening. if you look back at the old pictures in this thread, they are still missing and showing up blank. for me anyway


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 31, 2012)

thump easy said:


> *well i leave you with my last story if you remember anything remember this.... one tym my friend Ryans lil sister grew up ow man she was fucken huge the bigest girl she had to walk around her legs she was so big i love her like a sister but she had a crush on me wen we were younger but she was taller bigg dude she come home with a herd of big girls. WE thought we thought she was the leader of the NOTORiOUS DINNERS CLUB hahaha i mean my friend would throw blows over cookie crunch both big but she was huge i mean huge one day she like to wescle with me i didnt like it i thought she was just tring to feel me up im mean i must have been eighteen she was like sixteen but looked way older way biger she spilled out of her sandles she usto fuck me up!!!!!!! n crush my lil balls pin me n slap the shit out of me. ONE DAY i got tired of her bulling me around i mean i just didnt want to hurt the girl shit but on this day i had enough i grabed her big ass N i mean she had a fucken bigo ass i flung her to the floor got on top of her n told her LOOK TRISHA I DONT WANT TO PLAY PLEASE LEAVE ME ALONE! i got off her n she kicked me tord the wall i went flien like a rag doll i got up n she laid on her back trien to kick me like ufc n shit so i got ahold of her leg n then the other i pulled them behind her head her ass to my croch n she yelled THUMPER I CANT BREATH STOP OW IT HURTS IT FUCKEN HURTS n im like TAKE THAT FUCKEN TRISH TAKE THAT n i would push her feet tord her face n just as that was going on my friend his mom his aunt open the fucken door n their like WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON. ow shit it looked like i was drie humping her she was so heavey that i was at a 22.5 degree angle her ass in the air, face all red n the family was about to fuck me up hahahahahahaaaaa. believe me i didnt want any of that! that was 15 years ago i just ran into her at a funeral, she told me hey thumper lets fuck, im excuse me trisha? ya she sead id tear your lil ass up! im like we are at a funeral? pleas stop! she continues to tell me let me stick a turkey in your oven????? im like what??????? she wanted to stick her fingers in my ass im like wooooow! trisha please she like have u ever had that im like shit please i have nevor had that even thow road trip had that seen in it n it looked like he injoyed it i was like NO! stop it please for god sakes we at a fucken funeral *




let me stick my turkey in your oven Hahahaha even her sexual innuendos were about food.....reminds me of the homies little big o sister....she was bout 500 lbs and she wanted my bones.....she probably could of took me back then,man I was scared to be alone with her.....she looked at me like I was the last drumstick in the bucket o chicken......


----------



## thump easy (Dec 31, 2012)

ow man it was a joke but realy it happend lolz ow man dude i feel disoreented i feel hung over and i havent drank in months, fuck those pills yo mikey SWINDLER those pills fucken got me wierded out foolio i know your reading i tossed them in the trash doggie, fooowww man i just woke up..


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 31, 2012)

Damn celebrating early thump?? the party is 2 night I thought lol.....well HaPpY NeW YeArS EVERY ONE!! ...... I just made a a few grams of oil from some pre98 bubba,gonna coats some swisher grapes and get right 2 night....I'm purging as I type hehehe......be safe yall Im' out !!!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 1, 2013)

lolz Happy new years you gona have a great one.. pre 98 it dope lolz, happy new years to everyone!!!!!


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 1, 2013)

happy new years to all


----------



## thump easy (Jan 2, 2013)

well hear are the roots the chamber is dirty i left it for like five days in the chambers man with all this new years and holiday shit man i realy been slacking off i been doing damage control over the garden FUCKEN POLLEN SUCKX i lost a good part of the garden. but thats okay a test is a test and also remember that the roots extend one foot 6 to 8 inch to the left and to the right so with that sead its roots in a chamber cloged up my drain a few times okay so the roots been siting a few days so have the braches and stock it shrank a liland the knots shrank to fucken holidays got in my way not x mas not at all but the new year kinda screwed me up..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 2, 2013)

did you get all your cutting done? lol


----------



## thump easy (Jan 2, 2013)

yes i got the tissue culture going ill post pics i just got to find the chip new years chip pics on this one..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 2, 2013)

hopefully the tissue culture works :O


----------



## thump easy (Jan 2, 2013)

well im not liken this one its light on the cure and also its got a lemony smell to it not ogee, unless its supper potent ill just use it because it vigor and brachess and root length it bee good to use to see if i can impoove the wieght with something more solid like a dense og and cross her again.. it hasent been tested for potencie yet a few more days


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 2, 2013)

well atleast it looks fuckin good lol.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 2, 2013)

well on this next one ill have to get log book i liked the triedent cross that one special to me the wifi cross i also liked one came out freaken bomb structure and smell im keeping that one so two ill continue growing anyone want any of the others ill give them away for free, but on another notei want to work on this gsc cut this one right hear is a lil piec i took off kinda gave it to much nute its a low feeder but still resin production is off the hook the resin glands makes a wounderfull yellow wax that smells like cookies i love it.. but she is unstable ill try and work those kinks out she is supper yielder even her trim is all resined up more that usual out of 150 some strains and thousands of plants i have grown she hold potential forget about the cookies hypeand with this sead she is worthy of the light in my room, all i can say is im not a lagitament breeder and no i havent steped in anyone of the big boys or girls shoes but i will make those steps one day and as a grower with a fan base not on forum i want to creat some meaning full not for money not for fame just to do it.. But i do have to clean my sisors often very often... so i need to get these qualities from her i spun palmsprings area like a fucken vengense with this cut all it was like a ripple in the water people flocked to it, and they didnt even leave a crumb.. so my indication of that thier alon tells me she is worthy of the light.. so i wil try to work out these kinks and im not doing it for money or fame i want to do it for the love of the flowers... and i must have goten lucky with this phenoe she does make me happy.. and to think i was gona get rid of it..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 2, 2013)

i love the suble hints of purple that are in it. it's beautiful as shit. lol. 
im still building my grow box, it's gonna be 23"x23"x3 feet tall. it's gonna be a micro cfl grow set up with 2 105 watt cfls. lol.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 2, 2013)

when you get ready come down and i will hook you up with heavy weights..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 2, 2013)

always being a generous kind person. lol. you crazy


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 3, 2013)

Do you have ay pics of gsc in veg for comparison thump?.....and do you know what cut you have?? THin mint ?? I've read a lot about gsc and from what I've researched there is a lot of different cuts now from people cracking and selling clones from s1's as gsc but most are different from the actual sought after pheno.......anyways that bud shot does look like the cut floating around amongst icmag members......On another note I just hit Skywalker og and god's gift with some C99 x Gorilla grape pollen yesterday......now waiting for my sour og and Ice x Casey Jones males to drop some pollen so I can hit a few more of these gurls........


----------



## thump easy (Jan 3, 2013)

i only got pics of my first tester


----------



## thump easy (Jan 3, 2013)

it aint letting me load so i cant post somewierd shit lolz anyway dam that sounds good that cassey jones is a heavy yielder, i have grown it but put it away years ago because it a mid, i know up in az its a lil scares on clones we get alot of AZ people over hear that pic up clones, but it still sounds good that c99 is impresive for shure cant wait to see the crosses ill post pics soon on veg ass soon as the sights back to normal, ya man i dont think im gona enter this year i will be working on strains for the next one i did aply for the stuff but man i dont think they care i wanted to enter two i email them at high times and the second credit card page wont load so i sent them an email, and for it again i didnt get it back lolz i sent pics of the entries guy called me back sead DAM cant wait to see you enter, but i havent herd shit so one my room didnt stay pollen free and two im not cutting till its amber the fucken things are going into weed 10 and nothing ????? lolz i dont know what happend this is my first time they ever go this long???? so no im not gona enter im rather buy some pannels for electricity so i can make a testing room im gona post my desighn up in this bitch and im gona make it out of eps phome walls to save energy specialy up in this desert.. ill be ready for the next year ill run genetics stable and one i have already ran the shops keep beging for the oboma ill post pics, of the texts and the foolios that are conasurs they love the white fire og but i cant enter that i bet the man will be their repin his own gear, they also ask for the PINK LEMONAID a lot and the BIG BLACK and well of course the gsc and i can run genetics they want all my stuff, but at least i get a chance to try a few crosses specialy that PINK LEMONaid fools are straight tripn on that one alone.. what i can do is start the construction for the testers i should be in the other house soon, budy of mine sead im crazzy i usto fear pollen i hated pollen with all my heart, but i text a good friend he sead stay away from pollen man, i sead Y? he sead it the devils dust.... hahahahahhaha ow my god i start to laugh my ass off... fuck not any more i enjoy the sacs of pollen the yellow dust i want to pollenate lolz its very intresting like a mother fucker lolz ya man hope you get some crazzy stuff.. looking forward to it..


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 3, 2013)

That's koo better not rushing last minute.....next year you can hit them heads on and be ready like freddy.....I am doubting this cut I have of gsc because it looks more sativa....I might have a durban pheno but we will see.....I'm still going to take that trip out there and get some cuts pretty soon mang.....I got a larry cut and platinum og cut the other day but everything I get out here I am weary.....a lot of punks out here selling fake cuts to patients......pisses me off....I couldn't do that to anybody....I strongly believe in karma......anyways your boy is funny, damn devils dust haha....


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 3, 2013)

i've never even seen male pollen, all my grows have been female. lol. i'm not very experienced  don't have the space. and aren't sativa's supposed to flower 10-11 weeks? and if you enter next year or this year, i'm sure it'll go well either way man. puttin in the man hours gets rewards, and you sir have put in the man hours.


----------



## Blaze23 (Jan 3, 2013)

I just popped my Casey Jones x Holy Grail Kush. Its gonna be some dank! for sure. Casey is a huge producer, and holy grail has that potency and not a bad producer either.


----------



## Blaze23 (Jan 3, 2013)

Last time I tested my Casey Jones in the lab it tested at 19.2 THC and 2% CBD which isn't too bad. I haven't tested my HGK yet but I've seen it tested at 24% THC!


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 3, 2013)

^^^^^ 

Nice!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 3, 2013)

ya man through up a log on it i want to see those too.. all you guys!!! but holey grale is good and 19.. that good..
my budy called me asked me if i had any dank?? i text him back and told him i dont grow mids its against my RELIGION.. lolz jk no realy i did text him that..


----------



## Blaze23 (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol do you consider 19% mids? I usually only like to keep strains that test in the 20's myself unless they are producers like casey. . . . I'll Definitely start a post their progress, im too excited lol.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 3, 2013)

ow no you mis understood lolz, my budy called i never drop mids i let them go nothing on a zip just to get them off wen i grow new genetics, but nevor get off mids airy anything funky lolz but he had just text me cuz i got alien head band and dimond og and well he nevor tried them and ask me if their good?? but no man get your grow on my advice in this game start with shit you have no chance of loosing and always grow the dankes its better to get it off than to sit on it.... and enjoy all your strains get familiar with them.. but i always look for yeilders alway alway and they have to be dank it the only way i dont like growing and begging people to take it i rather them bitch about how fast it left my sight...


----------



## thump easy (Jan 3, 2013)

ill be waiting for your grow journal for shure.. cool that sounds great..


----------



## Blaze23 (Jan 4, 2013)

Im not sure if im going to start a new thread or if I should just post them in my current thread in my sig. (6k room)


----------



## thump easy (Jan 5, 2013)

im gona finish this one tissue culture im relocating my serivice will be disconected soon but i will post the pics of the flowers i gota find the chip to my camera i will be gona for a minute i wont be in the cup fuck man i got texts from all kinds of people saying that the ogees are some of the top tip top quality ill post the texts i dont need to lie im not gona grow them they dont yield that much mabe 7 ounces per plant 20 under a light and a half im looking for the warroir geens but if you guys drive down ill give you the cut for free, im not gona waist time im in search of the one like indi ana jones my goal in the end is a labratory were i can tissue clone and offer people information on root structure in door in water in soil out door information a testing ground of vigor or structure and the influences of diffrent nutrient regimens it all maters all foreen mater introduce to the plant with mater in the end if i grow a plant and you grow a plant it will look way diffrent than everyone elses but i want this infromation to mater i want to let the public into the dangers of sertain genetics beeing over feeding under feeding nitrogen hores at flower time, shit like that, also offer patients clean genetics arent you tired of getting clones that just aint what they say they are?? arent you mad the some herm?? arent you mad that they aint even tested by the clinics and you ruin a room??? well that my goal in the future fuck i cant spell but i will hire a person to do it for me in the end im not stupid at all, if ingeneers, and archetects invited me in the past to sit and pic my brain, im shure it ment something if my teachers growing up always wanted to put me in excellerated classes but yet i had a reading level of a child, i think outside the box... im not padding my self on the back i just know i lack in areas but make up for it in other that level me out.. im shure you'd love to grow at the plants most capable patential..


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm a get down there pretty soon and try some of those og's mang .....I really don't care about yield, I grow mainly for me so quality before quantity is my motto......I've read a lot about tissue cultire as well but haven't actually had any hands on with it.....I don't need to mass produce but if I ever want to preserve genetics it's a good thing to learn......


----------



## thump easy (Jan 5, 2013)

shure you can take some cuts from me one dude text and that dude goes to orange county about a hole day drive with traffic about 9 hours to and from just to get erb he text me last night he its better than all the ogees he has ever tried??? i dont know if he is brown nosing but i dought it his pops own a chain of supper stores hear and in arizona he only wants the best, and lately he hasnt been traveling so his friends from orange county have started driving this way lolz well thats gota say something but i dont want them if they dont pass 8 per plant....


----------



## thump easy (Jan 5, 2013)

*i will no longer depend on cuts im never going back to cuts i like seed and only seeds untill i could do tissue on a good success rate but i dream of pollen fallen from the sky on my water leaves almost every night some in the form of sand yellow most sand and at other times of pollen in the air flying with the pollen i dont want cuts anymore so seeds always seeds.. *


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 5, 2013)

Seeds are always more vigorous.....but I like cuts for consistency.......and dude you going to mexico to build rooms? whaaaat ?? hehe........... sounds like an adventure........but yeah I'll be headed that ways as soon as I can get away this month..........


----------



## thump easy (Jan 5, 2013)

cool see you soon you should come down for the cup i just going for genetics and seeds thier will be fucken seeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddsssss... man i love me those seeds well my theory is if you self pollenate your favorite then it becomes the same as the mom as clones do??? im not on the money because im selfing the big black the pink lemonade and M 6 or 9 i gota ask my boy but ya and also crossing big black and selfing a lot of strains and then aply the theory??? see what happends i just been growing for long time i had my highs and i have had more lows than highs people are greedy lolz i get knocked down but i get back up... and i want to stay up... i want to understand all of the plants all of the options all of the foreighn materials every fucken thing im obsessed, i dream eat sleep and think genetics, thier is no excaping the thoughts..


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 5, 2013)

Haha thats how it is when you love something right..... as far as selfing from my experience you can have some genetic drift.......I did it with my pre 98 and had pretty stable s1's....only a slight variation......but I tried it with a trainwreck hybrid and had a lot more variation than I expected......


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 6, 2013)

yeahh. s1s are as stable as the parent i think, maybe a bit more stable? but some of the dormant phenos can come up in s1s


----------



## thump easy (Jan 6, 2013)

dam that explain the s1 white fire i got a lanky ass one and a short stout one both yielders from seed but wen i did the cuts no were near the yied this time around NO WERE NEAR on both phenoes well i got a trick that i level all my genetics wen i meet you guys i will share the info but its supper secrete to this day all my teachers all my friends cant match me on the yield i level everything off and i do some crazzy shit so it wont mater if its un even i even everthing and i hack the fuck out of them that people think they dont have a chance of living lolz but to everyones supprize i braken the bounderies for weight..


----------



## thump easy (Jan 6, 2013)

okay that cross that looks like 3/4 lb came shy of it buy 15 grams that means ??? lets say 20 plants under 1 and a half thowiee, let do the math 7 and 1/2 pounds dude do you know what i think you know lolz were is the wold record stand???? i havent got it yet because everything most everything is a test??? so in theory that means inposable??? can this realy be????? all accedental????? with out even trying?? what the fuck????? am i crazzy??? okay the bud was good enough for people to say it was dank and it put me to sleep so good enough!!!! nothing supper specail but special it is??? so im gona keep that @ 3 per can you do the math???? fucken a man.. i got do this again silver spray for shure im still doing the math i got 7 at a low ball with 3 weeks veg period... fuck what the genis world record at right now?? yoda alien skywalker cross


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 7, 2013)

is there a world record for best yield? lol


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 7, 2013)

Do you have any Pink Lemonade going? Have you ran it yet?


----------



## Blaze23 (Jan 7, 2013)

We have to see it to believe it lol those numbers are crazy.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 8, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Do you have any Pink Lemonade going? Have you ran it yet?


lolz of course they hored her out hear in palmsprings its a go!!!!!!! everyone sprung it just as good as an ogee for shure ill post yes i got babies ready for seed.. right now..

and of course you wont beleive those numbers only the swindler and carry at DNA have seen me pulle out 2.25 per light call them ask about thumper lolz. and i have pulled more but he theiry works like this i double my babies i throw away my runts i have toping skills and fimming skills i make the hormone run to the plant like a jewish candle i get domonint collas all over i run bubleer and spread my chambers as they grown kinda like a women NO LIE more space for nugs to grow but i havent did it yet??? i have to take the plant and know its gona be les vigorious im gona tissue if i am sucessfull and start with vigor and throw away grunts im left with champs and thats my theory but hear is the proff.. you tell me i got a commercial chiller lolz im not gona sell the plant im gona give it away my friend i have no need for money i have a need to experiment to fullfill my craving of knowing it something i cant turn off thier are days i cant sleep thinking of the posibilities i dont want to sell you anything lolz i realy dont care lolz but i will prove it i gota get someone at high times or someone that will document it i cant share all my secrets but i have combined many tips many ways and many nutrients and hormones.. and many tips that i envented look at the proof right hear.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 8, 2013)

remember i have many friends and many tips and many experiments and thousands of plants i have ran but i have to do seeds i herd fem seeds give you less im not shure i have to experiment to prove that to my self??? so thats why im trying to figure out the tissue thing.. but no i havent ran this one in full numbers, remember everything is numberd i got shit i cant say but many testers..


----------



## thump easy (Jan 8, 2013)

lets look at another pheno less yeilding but smells hella sweet kinda like tootsy rolls and a sent of ogee...View attachment 2471108lets take a closer look


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 8, 2013)

...Greasy!!


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 8, 2013)

it's so shinyyyyyy :O


----------



## thump easy (Jan 8, 2013)

sorry guys im bizzy moving and all these calls are poring in.... ill come back on tonight thankx i realy apreciate it you can have anyone of these any time and beens for free for ever....


----------



## thump easy (Jan 9, 2013)

well this one hear ill call summer dream i cant go with the first names they didnt grow on me this one right hear is white fire x alien skywalker it smells so good i cant describe it tangie yet sweet and a linger very small of ogee its crazzy kinda soury thow .. it is alfrosty


----------



## thump easy (Jan 9, 2013)

well they are so frosty they are considerd from the family of venus fly trap relations mabee cuzzins or something even the ininsects have no chance they will trap a human or a small child, or even a small animal like a dog or cat, i have a caution sighn no kids aloud they might get traped in the budi grabed my tweezers and pulled the pour insect off and the legs got stuck its that frostylook close the legs are left behind..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 9, 2013)

HOLY SHIT. that fly made a bad life choice lol.


----------



## skuba (Jan 9, 2013)

Dude all of that shit looks so dank, crazy you don't smoke it


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 10, 2013)

Damn that shizz is supa frosty mang!!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 10, 2013)

skuba said:


> Dude all of that shit looks so dank, crazy you don't smoke it


I smoke but very rare the ocassion mostly at night when i want to enhance sex, but that not on the norm i dont like it anymore becuase every time im stoned something happends lolz dude i can realy write a book, for instance i was driving to long beach one day and well i usto love to toke all the time, on this day i was taken some work to the shop and well i just put out my joint i jumped in my truck and no turky bags i sead fuck it what could happend? as i was driving down a dark highway four lains oncomeing traffic and two my way lains i was listing to music so fucken happy about life, that in the distance i seen a lil fat kid about 7 years old in the middle of my lain a few yards away but i couldnt make out the figure im half blind from tatooing and metal highlights ruining my eye sight, *WoOOOOWWWW he almost got hit the greedy little fat fuck???? still in the middle of the two lains missed by mear luck he seems to be picking up changed he droped or candy FUCKEN DUMB ASS!!!!!!! BUY LIKE NO MORE THAN 4 INCHES...*


----------



## thump easy (Jan 10, 2013)

*ass i got closer i seen the figure it was an old laidy looking at the lights OHWWW SHIT SHE OLMOST HOT HIT IN THE HEAD by the car infront of me on the right lain ow OW SHIT OWH SHIT IM FUCKEN STONE IS THIS REALY HAPPENING SHE WAS CRAWLING OW NO THIER IS A CAR BEHIND ME A FEW YARD SHE CRAWLING TORD THE ENDGE OF FUCK ME HE IS GONA KILL HER WHAT THE FUCK !!!!!!!*


----------



## thump easy (Jan 10, 2013)

*ass i got closer i seen the figure it was an old laidy looking at the lights big old eyes kinda reminds me know that i think of it of that elvira t.v. show were the end of the program that dude just staring into the camera big ow eyes wide open!! OHWWW SHIT SHE OLMOST HOT HIT IN THE HEAD by the car infront of me on the RIGHT lain ow OW SHIT OWH SHIT IM FUCKEN STONE IS THIS REALY HAPPENING SHE WAS CRAWLING OW NO THIER IS A CAR BEHIND ME A FEW YARD SHE CRAWLING TORD THE ENDGE OF FUCK ME HE IS GONA KILL HER WHAT THE FUCK !!!!!!! I HAD NO FUCKEN TIME TO RASHIONALIZE ANYFUCKING THING I NEW SHE WAS GONA GET SLATERD OW GOD WHAT THE FUCK I QUICKLY FAST FORWARD THE RIDE I PULLED RIGHT but i was in the left lain i pulled over to the right lane she gained a few feet crawling i pulled into the other lain INFRONT OF HER ON A 55 MPH HIGHWAY I QUICKLEY JUMPED OUT SHE WAS IN SHOCK HER LEG WAS BROKEN HER CAIN WAS IN TWO PEICES I HAD NO TIME THE CAR WAS FAST APROCHING RIGHT BEHIND ME IT WAS GONA HIT MY TRUCK AND THEN US*


----------



## thump easy (Jan 10, 2013)

* the car was traveling faster so i new it was gona wipe us out i grabed her she was just breathing hard she didnt even know i grabed her i grabed her with all my might and from her arm pits and ran to the end the THE OTHER CAR SWERVED OVER AND NEARLY MISSED MY VIHICAL AND THE MAN JUMPED OUT YELLING YOU MOTHER FUCKER!!!! AND TRIED GRABING ME, I WAS LOOKING AT THE WOMEN HER LEG WAS LITERALY FLOPY LIKE A FLOPY KIND OF OCtOPUS IT WAS BROKEN BIG TIME SHE HAD GOT HIT AND FLIPED OVER A CAR I DIDNT SEE THAT ALL I SEEN WAS THE WOMEN CRAWLING.. THE CARS STARTED TO SLOW DOWN AND BUILD UP TRAFFIC I LOOKED AND ASKED ARE YOU OK?? ALL SHE DID WAS REPEAT OW GOD OW GOD OW GOD MMMM MMMMM MMMMM OW GOD OW GOD THE MAN GRABED ME AND I WAS ABOUT TO KNOCK HIM OUT...** HE KEPT SAYING YOU FUCKEN PUNK YOU ALMOST KILLED HER EVERYONE WAS TRYING TO GRAB ME THEY THOUGHT I HAD HIT HER!!! i threw the mans paws of me and was like what?????? ya man... so from a distance A WOMEN PARKED ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE STREET YELD!!!!!! HE SAVED HER HE SAVED HER A MOB WAS TRIEN TO GRAB ME AND THIS WHITE LADY ABOUT 45 49 WAS YELLING HE SAVED HER, I WAS LIKE I DIDNT HIT HER I DIDNT HIT HER!!! I STARTED TO THINK IN MY MIND... DAM GOD WHY YOU PUT ME HEAR?????? IM GONING TO JAIL BIG TIME AND THE JUDGE FOR SHURE GONA THROW THE BOOK AT ME MAN GOD WHY IS THIS HOW I GO DOWN??? TRYING TO SAVE SOME ONE??? THE LAIDY I COULD SEE WAS TRYING TO CROSS THE TRAFFIC AND STILL YELLING NO NO!! LEAVE HIM ALONE HE SAVED HER LIFE IT WAS A YELLOW CAR THAT HIT HER IT WAS A YELLOW CAR THAT HIT HER I JUST MADE THE U TURN TO COME AND GET HER BUT SHE WAS FOR SHURE GONA GET HIT I WATCH THE HOLE THING I SEEN THE HOLE THING HE SAVED HER?? I LOOKED BALLED HEADED AND WELL I GOT HORNS TATOOED ON MY HEAD THEY THOUGHT I WAS THE ONE APEARANCES ARE A MOTHER FUCKER FOR SHURE, MY OLD WAR WITH GOD I USTO HATE GOD BUT I MADE MY PIECE WITH HIM LONG AGO... ANYWAYS THE AMBULANCE GOT THEIR THE COPS WERE ON THEIR WAY I HAD WORK ON ME MAN I WAS STILL GONA GET INTROUBLE FUCK MAN WHY IS THIS HAPPENING..*


----------



## thump easy (Jan 10, 2013)

I looked at the ambulance and they asked the old laidy questions she was still in shock and she sead the yellow car hit me the yellow car hit me she was old man i mean old... And the white laidy sead the discription and licence plate i told the ambulance i couldnt stick around i was already late to work i had to go i could stick around for the witness for the cops they just told me to go.. The laid about kissed me you saved her you saved her... I left man my high was all fucked up i couldnt believe i just went throught that i was shaking, of the thought of jail the thought of going for not doing anything then again the work, ass i drove and to this day i think back how many mother fuckers with their greed would have just let that laidy die.. I arived at the clinick and they didnt belive me and they themselfs sead fuck that!!! With work in the car man you were fucked either way i wouldnt have stoped!!!!!!!!! I guess i didnt think about the hole thing it was just instinks but the laidy nevor even sead thank you.. Lolz ya man i got a few stories like that.. But thats just one..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 10, 2013)

damn. you have the craziest stories man. lol.


----------



## skuba (Jan 10, 2013)

Holy shit hahaha thats fucking crazy, I can understand, everytime I trip crazy ass shit happens. But kudos on the buds man they look fuckin great


----------



## skuba (Jan 10, 2013)

Shit if you hadn't stopped she probably woulda gotten killed


----------



## thump easy (Jan 11, 2013)

ya it was half dark mostly dark the head lights as i got closer was the deal that made me realize it was a person crawling fucken a man i got more stories crazzy ones but i will hold off on those...


----------



## thump easy (Jan 12, 2013)

okay lets forget about the stories for a minute lets get down to bizzness


----------



## thump easy (Jan 12, 2013)

and if the tissue culture fails than i lost a keeper man people are swearing its supper supper supper supper fire lolz fuck isnt that a shame well last shot to save the strain lets see what happends.????


----------



## thump easy (Jan 12, 2013)

the end of this session lets hope the nugs poduce some new shoots and also i got the oboma just wondering if ill see more vigor just gota test it you know i cant just take peoples word for it even reading ed or jorge i just dont like a few thing in those books very lil i dont like 99.9 percent i like but that lil bit i can disagree so let me try this and i will come into my own conclusion??? i have


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 12, 2013)

looking all scientific and shit lol. hope it goes well man.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 14, 2013)

good morning sorry i havent been on latley im cleaning chambers and that shit take fucken eternity for reals i lost the quang og clone cliping fuck i still got the mom but wont see the fucking flower shit i hate when that happends fucken a man ow well the clone cubs needed water and i got home late realy the shops fucken play games but i dont i like that abra cadabra and presto its gone no need to wait i dont like to wait, so i donate fast just latley the move the pollen sacks and the feming is killing me and keeping track of finish flower i got numbers all the way up i gota test the flowers with patients feed back one of the fucken despenerys is donating the flower at 380 an ounce thats the highest i seen in a while, so i guessing it was good?? that one strains so many phenoes i realy just want to cut them all down but i got lables and numbers it gets confusing but i guess thier gota be a way mabee just do seeds because seeds and flower are crazzy to do at the same time and test and lable and test the flower and chop down moms that hermed and chop down unwanted genetics fuckn a man i just berly chiped the ice berge. i also want to dable in the aroe indistry they got a great system they just need to tweek it so its easyer to clean and rearange the chambers also open the up like fans so you get more yield man i wish i was a machinest i would creat such a system that even fucken NASA would flip out.. im not kidding


----------



## thump easy (Jan 15, 2013)

well lets get you cought up on this little adventure its not looking so great i thinking about half will survive im not shure if ill be able to pull it off? lets go in and let me tell you about the plants just what i see going on in the vessels? i noticed some grey mater at the bottoms of my cuts i didnt heat the scaple and i thought i could just skip that small lil process i thought that the 91 % alcoholwould be enough lolz. lets take a closer look there seems to be a grey matersurounding half my cuts in the vessels im asuming fungus and the other half dont look contaminated funny thing is its at the cuts only bottom. hear is the other half with no problems that i can  see thus far. but one probit seems to be that only one of the nugs made it because the others are just obomas and not the cross i only used w.. fuck i got one crack at this its already terrorizing the valley. not only did it hit an all time record high for price but a very generous comment was placed under it. lolz fuck i hope this works...


----------



## thump easy (Jan 15, 2013)

lolz man this would be just my luck lolz its okay we have blessed time on our hands and if it vanishes its not the only one to get lost out of my hands good night guys hope you have great dream about spring or summer..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 15, 2013)

i think the grey matter is supposed to happen. could that be the "callus"


----------



## thump easy (Jan 15, 2013)

friendlyperson92 said:


> i think the grey matter is supposed to happen. could that be the "callus"


no im not shure last time it calluxed up for shure but no grey mater ever happend what i see is that the cut or the wound turned into or shrank kinda like a lizzards tale does before it grows back the stalk or the cut or the round part shrank smaller than the cut itself


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 15, 2013)

ahh. idk. i've never done it and have no experience with it heh.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 15, 2013)

lolz ya me to you might be right but im flat lining it right now no beet just a steady line and if i see growth then i see a beat on my meter for hope.. lolz if it makes it you will for shure get the seeds and we will all share this strain, i gota go im backed up on work.. have a great day.... it can go either way?? im run down lolz my hope meter is all beat up lets see what happends?? and time will only tell this story...


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 15, 2013)

you can only wait and see. patience is the key.


----------



## crossfade69 (Jan 15, 2013)

What was the thc percentage on the obama or whatever they are selling for 380 an oz.Nice job by the way you are a good grower for sure,and i thought my spelling was bad lol ,but you have the important stuff down keep up the good work.


----------



## Blaze23 (Jan 15, 2013)

That dispensary carries low THC strains, the dispensary that I deal with doesn't accept any bud under 18%. . . . . Man I wish I knew someone who was into growing/ had as much knowledge as you do around here in Michigan. I love to learn and you seem to have your shit down packed for sure. Good work man.


----------



## Blaze23 (Jan 15, 2013)

I just noticed the price for those low thc strains, HOLY SHIT 150$ or less thats crazy low.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 16, 2013)

wow thankx guys  im not shure but they will get tested hear soon but what me and alot of growers around hear find out that the outies with lil to no crystals get a high thc value even the guys at the hydro store we are kinda bummed out about the way the outies are getting hi thc levels ???? but dont look frosty at all we as growers all communicate one way or another but the shop owners are raken in the money they buy at 12, 18 a hole one and dump at high prices many bud tenders agree and so do the guys at the hydro store but it will get tested i didnt dump all at the shop i just gave a lil a buddy of mine is loosing his home and well in order to help him i too his and mine but im not shure i dont believe the thc is right on the money i feel they might favor the stores that pay 600 for testing im not kidding.. truest feeling about the indestry as a friend of a famouse boxer and many friends its crooked anything from steriods to dirty fights, i would imagine that this industry with all the money floating around that sometimes those lab test could just be spiked... i will inform you guys hear soon ill get it tested..


----------



## thump easy (Jan 16, 2013)

also i got new flavors im curently testing the quang og... blue berry yum yum, king lui X111 x gorilla silver back, master x black water og aka BLASTER OG, and have pink lemonade gona cross it with og and platnum kush also big black with platnuim and blue thooth with platnuim lets see what happends man i feel this is so fun.. i hope you guys do the same its realy realy fun if you dont plan on maken money i suggest playing a lil i dont care for money i always find a way to live life as piece full as i can its dangerous out in the public, i like life to be not so stress full.. thats not me anymore.. thankx guys good night..


----------



## thump easy (Jan 16, 2013)

wow its hella early i just got to my real special crosses ill post pics later today the oboma x with alien skywalker and yoda 1,2,3, were the best funny because wife cross4,5, lolz look ill post the string if you dont believe me but these ones are dried and ready for the finished pics lolz 12345 lolz, thought i wouldnt post the finished product?? well yes i will, by the way the strain i droped off at the clinic already disapeared they ate it up WOW THAT WAS FAST FOR WEEKDAYS man thats crazzy hear i been holding of on the ones i thought were the best???? fucken a man i dont smoke like that so i dont realy crave the nug or the smoke i just toke every once in a while man i should have at least tried it.. next time if thier is a next time on that one??? but for realz im gona drop these off to see what happends?? wow crazzy isnt it?


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 16, 2013)

you just grow the best man. lol.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 16, 2013)

Damn thump do you ever sleep??


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 16, 2013)

thump easy said:


> well lets get you cought up on this little adventure its not looking so great i thinking about half will survive im not shure if ill be able to pull it offView attachment 2481095? lets go in and let me tell you about the plants just what i see going on in the vessels? i noticed some grey mater at the bottoms of my cuts i didnt heat the scaple and i thought i could just skip that small lil process i thought that the 91 % alcoholView attachment 2481105would be enough lolz. lets take a closer look there seems to be a grey materView attachment 2481106surounding half my cuts in the vessels im asuming fungus and the other half dont look contaminated funny thing is its at the cuts only bottom. hear is the other half with no problems that i can View attachment 2481107 see thus far. but one probView attachment 2481113it seems to be that only one of the nugs made it because the others are just obomas and not the cross i only used View attachment 2481114w.. fuck i got one crack at this its already terrorizing the valley. not only did it hit an all time record high for price but a very generous comment was placed under it. lolz fuck i hope this works...


Just to help out, I've been growing mushrooms for 10 years. I'm also going to start using tissue cultures to store my mothers. It's nice to see someone on here also doing this kind of work. Just a tip, 70% alcohol works a lot better than 90% alcohol. The 70% allows for better cell wall penetration for killing organisms. If your real serious spend $500 and get yourself a flowhood.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 16, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Just to help out, I've been growing mushrooms for 10 years. I'm also going to start using tissue cultures to store my mothers. It's nice to see someone on here also doing this kind of work. Just a tip, 70% alcohol works a lot better than 90% alcohol. The 70% allows for better cell wall penetration for killing organisms. If your real serious spend $500 and get yourself a flowhood.


heck ya thanks for the info but ya the hood are hear localy at the medical outlet up the street.. good stuff man i hate the electrical and all the feedings of all the genetics i have alot dont yeild but i have them like to wip on the clubs just to keep fiting my yielders inbetween  got use the stradagy on them clubs..


----------



## thump easy (Jan 16, 2013)

I think Im gona name one of these crosses BATTLE KING OG and the other i think just EWOK!!!! is good enough??


----------



## thump easy (Jan 17, 2013)

Lolz no i cant sleep.. sometimes... i talked to a doctor she sead pasionate people dont sleep because they think of what ever is going on in so many angles its almost imposable for them to go to sleep????? what ever that ment and hell no ambient i dont like to sleep walk i have mma training last time i took one i almost choked my girll to death and wrestled my pits almost to death i woke up in the living room mad at why i woke up on the floor in the tile in the winter time?????? my shirt was all riped to pieces i dont know how because i didnt have any bites or wounds???? but never will i ever take that shit.. my girl sead i was talking to the wall and thought i was in a fight the dog walked up to me and i started to choke it out it cryied out my girl tried to seperate me and i got her in a choke hold she sead i was serious as a dog but i dont remember she sead i took after the dogs and she locked the door ya man scarry shit i dont remember a thing????? so i rather just wait till my body cant take no more thier is one kush THE BIG BLACK it helps me sleep but i hadnt ran it in a while, so i havent smoked it most the times i smoke anything else it makes me clinch my teeth and i get all tense i dont like that feeling but the big black is a fucken sleeping one i love that one i just smoke it once in a while when i cant sleep...


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 17, 2013)

i think you might have insomnia man. it's not that bad, just have trouble sleeping.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 17, 2013)

Jubilation Genetics said:


> Hay first i would like to say you seem good at what you are doing. I haven't tried the culture cloning yet but i have been breeding for years. One big problem with what you are attempting is the nature of pot today. If you breed name strains with name strains with name strains you eventually end up with a mono culture. All the same thing. Look at it this way. If one plant has ABC and another has ADE and another has cgf. It doesn't take long before you have a bunch of abcdefg. You have also most likely unknowing inbreed already inbreed strains. This will lead to that wonderful piny flavor or turpentine weed that is so prevalent.
> 
> THe lower yield is a product of back breeding to get plants tobe more like that one plant. THe seeds never yield as much though and are susceptible to disease. This is often what you are getting when you get a name strain. When you start combining them you often inadvertently back breed them some more. We have some good weed around but unfortunately it is hard to reproduce through breeding it with another finished strain. the seed banks do it all the time too. You need to infuse your strains with Landraces. They are no fun to grow and sometimes less fun to smoke,(make them into hash that can be really good) but the off spring will make it worth it.
> 
> Good Luck.


do you know what lolz your right i had a shit load of phenoes i mean a shit load non were the same at all??? and some hermed??? and some just look the same like you sead it looks the same the white fire og x alien skywalker for shure dont look any diffrent than white fire a lil more nuggie but thats about it looks the same?????? smells piney just the same???? lolz wow you do know what you are talking about for shure thanks i will look into it and see if i land some good land race strains and atempt a few just to see what happends thankx..


----------



## thump easy (Jan 18, 2013)

as for the cultures or plants in the vessels they are caluxing up for shure im loosing 3 vessels one to powdery mildew i can see it ill post pics and i loosing another to some kind of fungus i was write about the gey mater ass soon as it hit the top side of the aqur (gelling agent) and hit the air in the vessel it started to turn into that yellow little trycome looking funus that atachs clones at times when you have clones in the dome way to long well same shit in the vessel but the others are coming along verry nicely i think i coming to a conclusion on the fungus i need a hepa hood for one and the other in some utube vidoes they leave the leaflets in the bleach for four minutes and others say thirty seconds the reson i went with 30 seconds is that im afraid that four minutes will just kill the plants lets bleach is acid so im just triping on that so next time i will go four minutes...


----------



## thump easy (Jan 18, 2013)

im not shure ill be able to post today i got a lot going on aroe is a mother fucken super super bitch to clean i mean midess well be spliting atoms fuck me im redoing all my pipes and pvc and new motors and lines i got an invention for this system cuts time inhalf i would like to make the aroe myself but the injection mold is 20,000 thousand dollars and thats way to much but i got a hole new side to this machine from expanding the chamber in sesions of grow fuckn blows away alot of people they look at me and say FUCKEN THUMPER YOUR A MAD SCIENTIS lolz for realz the brainy cats fucken flip, i wish i already seen that they changed there pipes im not shure if someone gave them the clue but man we figured that out long ago i got new improvements fucken a man aroe brings out more growth more crystals for shure but like i sead im fucken bizzy for at least two weeks ill keep you posted..


----------



## berad4guvna (Jan 18, 2013)

thump easy said:


> Lolz no i cant sleep.. sometimes... i talked to a doctor she sead pasionate people dont sleep because they think of what ever is going on in so many angles its almost imposable for them to go to sleep????? what ever that ment and hell no ambient i dont like to sleep walk i have mma training last time i took one i almost choked my girll to death and wrestled my pits almost to death i woke up in the living room mad at why i woke up on the floor in the tile in the winter time?????? my shirt was all riped to pieces i dont know how because i didnt have any bites or wounds???? but never will i ever take that shit.. my girl sead i was talking to the wall and thought i was in a fight the dog walked up to me and i started to choke it out it cryied out my girl tried to seperate me and i got her in a choke hold she sead i was serious as a dog but i dont remember she sead i took after the dogs and she locked the door ya man scarry shit i dont remember a thing????? so i rather just wait till my body cant take no more thier is one kush THE BIG BLACK it helps me sleep but i hadnt ran it in a while, so i havent smoked it most the times i smoke anything else it makes me clinch my teeth and i get all tense i dont like that feeling but the big black is a fucken sleeping one i love that one i just smoke it once in a while when i cant sleep...


Hey, Thump esay like the new avatar pic. Man I hav trouble sleeping too "just to much on my mind!" I was recommended a over the counter product called Melatonin, your body naturally produces Melatonin. This stuff works great, I get my 8 hrs. and wake up with no grogginess. Try it bro its all natural-el lol.

Man, props on the tissue culture, cant wait to see pics in the feature!

You exited about the cup bro?

The ~ Guvna


----------



## thump easy (Jan 18, 2013)

berad4guvna said:


> Hey, Thump esay like the new avatar pic. Man I hav trouble sleeping too "just to much on my mind!" I was recommended a over the counter product called Melatonin, your body naturally produces Melatonin. This stuff works great, I get my 8 hrs. and wake up with no grogginess. Try it bro its all natural-el lol.
> 
> Man, props on the tissue culture, cant wait to see pics in the feature!
> 
> ...


ya im out this round i didnt have time to prepair i didnt use alot of my special nutrients that i could have im scared to herm the plants out i havent tested them yet on hard nutrients i can make them supper frosty but i didnt i found out half way threw the round shit i want to be at my best next time or im driving to the san fansisco cup maybee... but hear are a couple of pics and yet my stuff always hits top dollar no mater were i go even runing swervse cuts or anyone's cut people always give me flowers to run i either junk them or run them many fail my expectations, but hear are a few pics of the flowers and the menue'sthis is just regular obomathis is the oboma crossthis is the yoda alien skywalker i call it EWOK OGand this of course is white fire alien skywalker og i call it BATTLE KING OG, kinda added a lil tager style to that one this hole seen reminds me of the graffing seen who gets up were?? well i wont seed up the white fire og cross i dont have the cats permision so i wont do it...it hit menues all the time mines always make top shelf but this is rediculas im hiting record highs on the price 385 is me all day got a few shops calling they digging the samples but im already committed... ya man the first bach sold out in two days???? fucken a man lolz the shops in los angles keep calling but i dont grow big i grow smart and i cant supply anyone i just do a lil at a time and i dont like to over work i enjoy my dogs my t.v. science chanell and friends and family so they pritty pissed of at me but hey i love my freedom..  every thing on the menue 385 was grown by me.. i so happy they feel its worth that lolz i got a lil donation jezz lolz but hey i guess the public loves it...


----------



## thump easy (Jan 18, 2013)

this is were am at so farcloser look reveals that i got 3 vessels all with difrent problems this is diffrentand a closer look again.. but on a good note check this out the stalks from the leaf lets are swelling up FAT wow im so exitedWHAT THE FUCK YA IM EXCITED NOW!!!! LOLZ this is fun..i had to try both vessels to see what works best??im tripping out that it so swollen lolz crazzy must be working i hope???


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 18, 2013)

It's working. If you want a fresh culture that is completely clean, you must use a meristem. What your doing is no different than cloning. The main purpose of tissue culturing is to clean up a culture or use it to produce massive amounts of shoots via hormones. Lets say you induce a crap load of shoots. As an example, you take ten shoots and transfer those to ten tissue culture jars or tubes. Then all you do is grow those out to ten plants. It's much more effective than taking cuttings.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 18, 2013)

shit ya i herd about that but i also herd i could take the calx and chop that up and grow that out is that right???


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes, you can. What you want to do it use hormones to induce shoots.You don't want roots yet. Once you have shoots all over, you transfer the culture to another agar media that will induce roots.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 19, 2013)

ow fuck lolz that makes more sence wow..


----------



## thump easy (Jan 20, 2013)

okay i got news i got a shit load of fucken pollen i got platnuim pollen i got blue tooth fem pollen i got gsc fem pollen, and im fucken triping anyways so i looked at the tissues today and i lost already five to fungus i put a breathable tape on the vessels i thought i was doing it good i should have just put fucken surand rap fuck>>>>> anyway the nugs i pulled of that one fucken bangan ass og its growing lolz ya the calexes are growing im thinking one gbot pollenated tord the end the seeds growing to matureness lolz this shit is funn the bottems have swollen up even more..


----------



## thump easy (Jan 20, 2013)

i just pollenated black cherry coke with platnium og and gsc and white fire og..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 21, 2013)

ahh nice. now is the time to make mistakes and learn, so when you do it big, you will know exactly what not to do. thomas edison said "i havn't failed, i just found 10,000 ways it won't work." good luck with your seed run man.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 21, 2013)

friendlyperson92 said:


> ahh nice. now is the time to make mistakes and learn, so when you do it big, you will know exactly what not to do. thomas edison said "i havn't failed, i just found 10,000 ways it won't work." good luck with your seed run man.


I love thomas edison lolz, yes i also like that you found the only man on u.s. curancy thats not a presedent in paper form ya man thats a good way to look at it but the people already asking me for more ewok, fire og x alien skywalker, and oboma x alien sky walker the gsc didnt pollenate it was to cold outside never found one seed?? but i will this round on it like reck it ralph!!!! i sprayed bleach in the room and a lil got on the leaves.this is savage in the bottom of the bag supper yellow pollen i never seen so much in my life.. when i looked at the bottom of the bag its just stacks and stacks of pollen. I woke up one day from a dream and i never dream that i can remember its always about flying and i flap my arms and i fly but gravity pulls me down and someones always trying to grab me man i hate it but it feels great to fly, well this was a dark cloudy day half daylight i can see the light beyond the clouds and plants mmj just everywere and granuals falling yellow but like a beach sand on my water leafs i woke up in a swet ow man i got up swetting... WHAT THE FUCK IM NOT SHURE IF THIS IS A GOOD THING BUT I HATED POLLEN WITH ALL MY GUTS AND KNOW I LOVE POLLEN??? MY FRIENDS THINK IM FUCKEN CRAZZY... BUT I OPENED THE BAG AND GRABBED A SAC AND *POOF!!!!!!!!!!* A MIST OF DUST JUST POOFED OUT AND DISAPEARED OW SHIT I GRABED MY WATER BOTTLE FUCKEN A MAN WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!well hear goes... i dont know if ill ever do it big i dont want the resposibilities i just doing it for fun i already got so many people that take up my time my dogs need a walk now and again they love me..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 21, 2013)

i would use too much pollen if it was me lol.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 21, 2013)

so the calx are starting to show the begining of the root formation i got one root i dont know if you can see it but every morning im loosing a vessel the breathable tape was a mistake mabe in a hepa filterd room and hear is a closer lookim not shure you can see its on the left. but i got a spot in the center of the vessel im shure its fungus so this is getting scaped also, i got new growth on the one that everyone loved it sold out in two days i hope it works i got new growth in the vessel look at the calx its green and spreadingand also on this smaller vessel i found out that everything in the other vessels calx up faster im not shure why mabee the light transparency but these long vessels seem to do better with holding out the fungus spores because of the tight lids im asuming well hope i save one of each strain gota go ...


----------



## thump easy (Jan 21, 2013)

alright i got a boy driven down soon with the penut butter cookies wich is the ODDIES COOKIES and i hear its already terrorizing the north, also platnuim cookies wich he seas sux its like spicey and he dont know how they got cookies out of that cut???? anyways i herd the princess laya was realy realy good lolz wow grape stomper im looking your way theese days he sead he ran another cut from this cat and he sead straight straight dank!!!!!! okay i gota run it to see if it is but this up north cat blows me away everytime and he thinks the same of me lolz.... shit im counting down on theese cut cant wait i cant wait....


----------



## thump easy (Jan 22, 2013)

the cops were at my house sorry i got to shut it down....


----------



## berad4guvna (Jan 22, 2013)

thump easy said:


> the cops were at my house sorry i got to shut it down....


Wow bro hope all is well. Fuck the Pigies! Keep us posted if you can.


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 22, 2013)

fuckkk. noooo not the cops


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 22, 2013)

That sucks Thumps


----------



## thump easy (Jan 22, 2013)

ya i guess someone stole the nabors t.v. and shit since i live across the street they came nocking i finally walked out i guess it happend in the day time??? shit!!! fucken scared my ass..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 22, 2013)

that's sketchy lol. im glad everything is okay with you though.


----------



## berad4guvna (Jan 22, 2013)

You did the right thing. The piglits usually drawl suspicion when you don't interact with them. 

Great to hear it has been resolved.

Peace ~ The Guvna.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2013)

i talked to the nabor i guessing the roomate it was his word agenst hers lolz fucken about shit my heart out.. lolz well the cops were over to see if anyone seen anything of the missing property leaving the premissis... shooooeee!!!!! okay on another not we had a baby earth quake lolz cali got those all the time man it could happen any day but we feel tremers all the fucken time i was changing the water wen it hit it felt like the demons running over the tile roof makes me think hmmm what was that but everyone on face book posted it was a tremmer..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 23, 2013)

yeahh. it's because you're on a fault line. so cal is a good place for earthquakes. lol


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 23, 2013)

Only thing that could freak me out more than the pigs coming to my house.....the earth quaking!!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 24, 2013)

ok guys hear is the deal im turning the internet off im gona hit it hard theese next few months so i can get a breeding program going this is not working out with flowers and seeds i need a real lagit area and it takes me one two hours just posting pics and being a nuseence so hear is my email [email protected] i will be jumping off and for ever two hours i save i can apply with my new stradagey on building an area for seeds hit me up you guys want cuts for now i will more than happy give you guys some for free see you at the cup ill be back in six months for shure.. at roll it up till the service is cut off ill have some fun in hear


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 24, 2013)

aww boo  byeeeeeee thump


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 24, 2013)

Aight mane.....catch ya later....be safe and give it 1000....got that yahoo locked in.......


----------



## thump easy (Jan 25, 2013)

and old friend test me this on my phone, so i leave this forum with what i woke up with on my phone...* I declare i will not just surive, i will thrive! i will prosper despite every difficulty that may come my way. I know every setback is a setup for a comeback. i will not get stagnant, give up on my dreams, or settle where i am.* *I know one touch of gods favor can change erything. I'm ready for a year of blessings and a year of thriving! this is my declaration*!! wow that was well put my friend if you read this.. dont trip all is well... thank you..


----------



## thump easy (Jan 25, 2013)

friendlyperson92 said:


> aww boo  byeeeeeee thump


remember if i get it going you guys will be on board for life...


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 25, 2013)

thump easy said:


> so the calx are starting to show the begining of the root formation i got one root i dont know if you can see it but every morning im loosing a vessel the breathable tape was a mistake mabe in a hepa filterd room View attachment 2490303and hear is a closer lookView attachment 2490318im not shure you can see its on the left. but i got a spot in the center of the vessel im shure its fungus so this is getting scaped also, i got new growth on the one that everyone loved it sold out in two days i hope it works i got new growth in the vessel look at the calx its green and spreadingView attachment 2490322and also on this smaller vessel i found out that everything in the other vessels calx up faster im not shure why mabee the light transparency but these long vessels seem to do better with holding out the fungus spores because of the tight View attachment 2490325lids im asuming well hope i save one of each strain gota go ...


Wrong tape. Use parafilm or saran wrap cut into a strip on the roll. Parafilm is expensive and I have been using saran wrap for years. Don't worry it still breathes. Next time you do it, induce shoots first, then transfer the shoots and root.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 25, 2013)

I still like the title of this thread.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 26, 2013)

lolz ya i cant spell at all...


----------



## thump easy (Jan 26, 2013)

man the only one i want to put up is this one lolz i have to say i can do better than this tthe problem was i had one of my own hermed in the room and one of another breeders got loose i had to spray reverse but that takes away thc content man this sucks i was hopping for a higher thc content im doing another run with this one hear the shop ses its the best cross out of all of them so i will be trying to do a pollen free run...


----------



## thump easy (Jan 27, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Wrong tape. Use parafilm or saran wrap cut into a strip on the roll. Parafilm is expensive and I have been using saran wrap for years. Don't worry it still breathes. Next time you do it, induce shoots first, then transfer the shoots and root.



ya i been looking at the merry stem it means were the shoots have more cell multiplication so it be at the tip or new growth and take those cuttings or a peice of new leaf and devied it for inducing the merry stem with hormones that produce shoots then take those and transfer to a new inducing agar with rooting hormones am i wrong but fuck some of these vidoes are so fucken intresting they fly around all kinds of agriculure the univercities like berkley and other well know speakers fuck way diffrent than your regualar teachings on you tube its good shit the coconut one was realy intresting the reson why we cant pierce the hole is the two are aborted embreose and the one you cant peirce is were it will grow its shoot out from fucken crazzy i nevor knew that!!!


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 27, 2013)

you havn't left?! :O  lol. that thc is pretty good though.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 27, 2013)

thump easy said:


> ya i been looking at the merry stem it means were the shoots have more cell multiplication so it be at the tip or new growth and take those cuttings or a peice of new leaf and devied it for inducing the merry stem with hormones that produce shoots then take those and transfer to a new inducing agar with rooting hormones am i wrong but fuck some of these vidoes are so fucken intresting they fly around all kinds of agriculure the univercities like berkley and other well know speakers fuck way diffrent than your regualar teachings on you tube its good shit the coconut one was realy intresting the reson why we cant pierce the hole is the two are aborted embreose and the one you cant peirce is were it will grow its shoot out from fucken crazzy i nevor knew that!!!


Yep, that's correct. You only use a meristem if you're trying to clean up a culture (disease) (TMV) ect..ect. Otherwise just take a small cutting and divide the shoots.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 27, 2013)

a few more days and it will be cut off the internet


----------



## thump easy (Jan 30, 2013)

hello good morning this is my morning i wish you guys the best farming science can achieve in your garden lets see seed you up to date and i will finish when i come back all the crazzy shit i will have grown... so tissue first, well while its loading i will give you this i have donated alot last year toto charities, this year i hope to break that record.. the stain i wanted to save is probly gone she went as fast as she came in... not my first one to exscape my hands like a butiful women in youngth they are hard to keep went thew my fingers like water... the tissue culture is old i have to take from new growth thats were the merrystem comes from i just learned my lesson, lets look at some otherswell they are growing inside some leafs pressed agenst the glass and push them selfs out of the agar that means the gelleten like stuff, and some are growing thick at the baselets take a closer lookand some are growing small roots i believe not shure yet but outside the agarlets take a closer look


----------



## thump easy (Jan 30, 2013)

as for the other crosses i got a freind that grows and works at the hydro they got a cut of this gsc and they to agree its way to good to be true its a yielder and its supper frostie at 3 and 4 week he has never seen a plant get down like that i have but it does do realy well with the extracts big yields on extracts they wont run it any more because its unstable but i will try to land it stable that is my sole purpose i dont want to keep on riding this plants tale its the truth and i will give it away for free when i get it stable i got to extract those genetics of vigor and thc plus the smell i hope i get two out of three remember if it dont yield i wont keep it is trash.. the rest of the other crosses im only keeping the yoda x alien x skywalker og cross aka EWOK it seems to be the best one of all as far as popular taste high and smell i didnt pull a goood thc value because of the pollen and the reverse i sprayed i know myself and i know what i can do with the plant next round not this one i will mother her out and seed her up... but i ran out and the budtenders swear thats the best out of all the crosses.. so i will keep it but i gota say it didnt yeild heavy it was okay i guess mabe like 4 or 5 zips anything over four zips is somewhat of a keeper but not realy to me anyways so they keep texting not to get rid of her... i say the genetics in my room have to be worthy of the light, ill take care of the genetics and the linage of survival if they take care of me and we will work together hand in hand...


----------



## thump easy (Jan 30, 2013)

as for og raskal i got his The White in the chambers i like to have fun once in a while i get tired of running my main ones, any how, i got that and for the next cross i got its a black cherry coke x male platnuim kush pollenlets take a closer lookyou can already see the seeds forming follow the brown used up pistals into the calx and you will see the baby seed forming..i realy like to see this one in a few crosses i pulled alot of pollen this round for realz is so scarry my boy that grows up norther cali is telling me about this cat grape stomper i think i might be wrong he sead he tried the princess laya and it is fucking kill.. meaning it BOMB he sead he has ran a few others form thier genetics and he is telling me i should try them so i will, but first i have to save my ass because playing around messes me up because of so many diffrnet genetics its safe to stick with what you know i guess but i dont want to do that i like to experiment... and it pushes me back... lolz well have a good one guys hope to see you soon.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 30, 2013)

So the internet is still on..........From what I hear gsc (both cuts from icmag, ogkb and the forum cut) are not good yielders at all.....lots of small dense popcorn nugs but does frost up like crazy....maybe they have a cross/different cut?? so you think the tissue culture is going to be successful?? they look aight so far........I've never tried princess laya what is her lineage??


----------



## thump easy (Jan 30, 2013)

i dont know what her linage is but he swears its fucken bomb!!! i been bizzy lolz so much everyone i know is hurting and its cuting into my time i had this 80 year old ladie i shit you not fucken jack me lolz thats how scandless it is out hear for realz.. lolz ow well... anyways i have to excuse myself i just learned that the EWOK was already taken.. buy alien genetics fuck man!!!!!! lolz this name shit its getting rediculous i guess breeders are just popen them out... anyways mabe ill that to rename it THUMPTORIOUS lolz hahahahaha fuck it i got called out today by my budy he sead he looked at the fucken internet and bam its taken the name... mother fucker ..... lolz ya his cross looks fucken dank too.. i will have to say sorry alien genetics but i think i sterd it up hear in the desert enough to get you some been buyers lolz for realz everones talken about that cross... ow well....


----------



## thump easy (Jan 31, 2013)

im not shure if the tissue is gona be sucsessful but i can see the nug of the one i wanted to save its just turning yellow and no new growth it stoped but the obomas as one of my best ones people love that one i gota say if i could narrow it down i got a cut i rather not say what it is but its going around as boy scout cookies this other cut im not shure what it is it does smell like cookie dough and the big black the oboma the master platnium og and the alien skywalker x yoda og, are buy far out of all the genetics i have grown the only ones i wish i grew more of they run out so fucken fast and people and shops bitch and bitch and moan and kick like little kids on the ground pounding their hands thats the truth.. i will countinue to search for the best line up the best arsinal of genetics i dont go by what i want i go buy what the public wants.. and after years of this i can say so far up to date this is the best i have incounterd and the way it fly's off the shelfs and the way the budtenders react is the way i make my judgement.. some plants i wish i could keep growing but wen they turn to shake it's an indicator that its not a good one to grow when people are near x mas or a holiday yet the stuff you just pulled down is gone within a week and you get a call for more you know it just flying... but i will keep my search on going so many breeders so many seeds i hope i can get to all of them


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 31, 2013)

Boy's scout cookies sounds purty gay lol......


----------



## thump easy (Jan 31, 2013)

ya but people are eating up the gayness hahahahaa!!!!! gota ride the wave of curancy echange market the asain do??? why not this kid...


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Feb 1, 2013)

jcdws602 said:


> Boy's scout cookies sounds purty gay lol......


and girl scout cookies sounds pretty pedo.


----------



## 40sdroppinhot (Feb 1, 2013)

brooooo you gotta delete some pms im tryna hit you up bout the tissue culture n bout some of your crosses! shoot me a pm or somethin


----------



## thump easy (Feb 2, 2013)

40sdroppinhot said:


> brooooo you gotta delete some pms im tryna hit you up bout the tissue culture n bout some of your crosses! shoot me a pm or somethin


okay i cleared my in box ill hit you up soon k...

lets get down to bizzness im still up i dont know why im not off you know i got to look but since it is hear you gocloser lookthats fucken thickcloser look its rooting from a stem of the fucken water leaf ya i got lazzy and look were the roots are growing???


----------



## thump easy (Feb 2, 2013)

i dream of seeds cherry coke black x platnuim this will be called freedom WILLIAM WALIS HERNANDEZ>>> FREEEEEEEDOOOOOOMMMMMM... just kidding hahahaha lolz i just realized that the picture is blerd but its a bud fool of seeds..


----------



## hobobob (Feb 2, 2013)

I usually just lurk, but super nice plants/crosses thump, best of luck preserving these gems *thumbsup*


----------



## thump easy (Feb 8, 2013)

i have deleated all my mail in box and still im getting messages saying my inbox is full... ok yes i got roots in culture and yes i got seeds from the black cherry soda buy the way i cut that plant down i not running inferrior genetics that dont yeild i cut all my crosses down except the one i called ewok it has devestated this area and i took it down closer to Los Angles and octhc is intrested and so in another near disneyland i for got the shop name i got a call they want to enter that one at the next expo a shop got two booths they are asking me if i would just donate the flower they will pay for the entry LOLZ.... well okay everyone liked the trident but it didnt move fast enough, so i cut her down i cut about 88 down and i told them all.. THANK YOU GUYS I LOVED YOUR COMPANY AND I LOVED THAT YOU DID WHAT YOU DID FOR ME BUT I CANT KEEP YOU GUYS I SHOULD HAVE GAVE THEM AWAY BUT TIME IM NOT SPENDING TIME RUNNING MEETING NO WAY TAKES TO MUCH TIME, I COULDNT CUT THEM DOWN MY SELF I ASKED MY GIRL HELPER TO TELL THEM THANK YOU AND DO AWAY WITH THEM... i asked her after they were done???? what she sead to them.. her exzact word.. *FUCK YOU MOTHER FUCKEN NO GOOD BASTERDS........ *i was shocked.... but to late she tried to keep #1 and #10 i told her i keep them for her and wen she left i trashed them too... the only one that i kept is the alien skywalker x yoda og and that one right thier is no fucken joke... but i wont hesitate to drop that in the can either... it only yield quad or so if i can remember right i also droped the black cherry soda elite my ass fuck that shit if they dont yield i dont want the fucken things.. straight up.. so i looked at loud scouts they are winning cups and they crossed with platnuim og fuck man!!!!! thats what i just did with the black cherrry soda and the fucken gsc but good thing its trippple platnuim x with gsc.. well i realy crazzy guys for realz... i should be on meds .... everyones mad at me for killing the strains i just feel the arsinal should be worthy and if it comes to anyone it should be smoked up quickly and move faster thats how i see a good strain and to compete its got to be top i bout so many clones in the past! that i would love to just slap the breeder because some of the shit i have ran is just garbage waist of time and thats what i dont want wen someone runs my shit..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

thump easy said:


> i have deleated all my mail in box and still im getting messages saying my inbox is full...


try deleting all of your sent messages. it's what is taking up all the space in your inbox


----------



## jcdws602 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yo thump that 's crazy,,,,..// good to heaR from you,,things didn't go as planned over here and I was unable to take that trip.....but good to hear you got roots from the tissue culture.....congrats......damn them folks had some harsh words,ohh well life goes on, so the blackcherry was good but crappy yielder?? well I'm down to test some of those Gsc x Triple platinum when they are done if ya have some to spare?? I'll pm you see if ya emptied your inbox right


----------



## thump easy (Feb 9, 2013)

ya i will have plenty to spare


----------



## thump easy (Feb 10, 2013)

fuck man i wish i went to school for this stuff i been looking at the cultures many are suxsessfull but many arent i got some shit growin in the ogar i have no one to ask if i can cleans the plantlets and put them in clean cultures i will be experimenting once more and i will also like to get a micro scope to see the cells and to see what they are doing diffrent in regular plants and x plants meaning the tissue culture plants to see if thier is any thing going down diffrent in diffrent stages of growth man i wish i got paid for this and had a team under me i cant do all this shit at one time i will go crazzy i need people that log that are in diffrent stages with diffrent plants diffrent hormones diffrent envirments fuck man that so cool...


----------



## 40sdroppinhot (Feb 10, 2013)

hey man i just saw your pm! this is what i was trying to say lol

hey man i just wanted to say i love the way you talk it makes me laugh my ass off lol so original. I was also wondering if youve had a successful tissue culture yet! man that shit is so interesting i cant wait till the day we can have hundreds of strains just sitting in a petri dish! Have you gotten any of your crosses somewhat stable yet? Your working with some really interesting shit!

ya your inbox is fucked


----------



## thump easy (Feb 14, 2013)

*take me to your fucken leader, i mean take me to your fucken breader middle man!!!! L.a. Cup babie!!!!! Its on....*


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Feb 14, 2013)

I feel like writing a guide to tissue culturing. I see a lot of mistakes and I could help people out. The first mistake is DONT grow roots, right off the bat! The second is DONT use big pieces of tissue, use only a small shoot; thats why the leaves are turning yellow or too much light. Add hormones to divide shoots to your agar, forget trying to get roots at this point. Then transfer a small shoot to that agar. Wait for the shoots to divide. Once you have a cluster of shoots, cut them up and transfer them to your rooting hormone agar. Place each shoot into the agar and let them root. Fuck it, I will make a write up whne I have the time.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 15, 2013)

thats fucken bad ass come on man you got the know how bust some move for us!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Feb 15, 2013)

fuck im not sure if im going after all i got green algea in my res i ping ponged it into the other res and its been month and a half all these birthdays all the x mas all the lending equiment all the bull shit about growing hit me all at once and i had to post pone the cleaning and the break down women dont know what it is to grow they thing plants or me... in other words they dont want to be compaired or even on the same page as time time will always go to the other sex but fuck wen its crueshal its crueshal okay will all the fucken holidays out of the fucken way its time to get down and dirt cleaning these bitches out aroe is the best in my eyes but it is the hardest too.. a slave for shure to the madness...


----------



## thump easy (Feb 15, 2013)

i had to escape my fucken madness lingering in the back of my mind were the heath of the next generation plants i was sweating bullets and on edge knowing i had to fix the situation it would take my time and my concentration.. in this world of mine the world i see is energy it already exizest in the plus and the minus, you can be a dick in the negative or a great person in the plus but the nightmare i had hulusigenic fevers tell me that the two twine and take and give its fibers of genetics cells the atom molicule its their but it isnt, kinda like racism its thier but it isnt, kinda like the l.a. pd or any force its right but its wrong, in my case the energy just changes it can grow or it can decompose it can go either way pitheam is a negative in my book and it changes positive to a negative changeing my mood changing my charicter i cant go to the cup i have to fend for the next cycle, i would have loved to see what hands touched the genetics in my hands were they were and how they came into the places i hunted them down to see the cells that make up the energy that created the two wedded males and females the paths that crossed, but like i sead im crazzy, realy crazzy i had to kill the pain inside of me yester day and love the one i love but the linger of the garden was haunting me i still drunk on moscato d asti its some bomb ass wine you gota try it if you ever come across it also a red wine im not shure what it is 2010 it nasty red and dry but it does the job.... ow dont get me wrong i love the energy wen its converted into positive energy im shure pithium might have some value in some cycle but in mine its a negative... and im dealing with the issue hard core so i wont make it, everything happends for a reson im shure i would run into some enemies from long beach and south central old alies, and im not one to sit and take shit i bust moves and ask question later actualy i dont even ask question.. so mabe its best.... hope you guys have funn...


----------



## thump easy (Feb 16, 2013)

im fucken crazzy aint i???? hehehehe


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Feb 17, 2013)

wait a secondddd. you're not gone?


----------



## thump easy (Feb 18, 2013)

no i havent left they havent shut my shit off i dont know why?? its still running 
but on another not i didnt go to the fucken cup man this sucks... all my friends went except me i have had the worst fucken luck of all time.. well not of all time.... while all my budies called me and had free tickets to the cup i stayed home the ninth was my birthday i spent it catering to family i had a bday that i didnt want i had brown algea for the last month and it seemed ever time i had made for the fucken systems i had companie or unexpected fucken events man i spent it scrubing taken all the manifold down and cleaning and taken the fucken shit apart i been in veg for the last fucken month and a half i have the blaster og finaly the pink ready to cross it with og and the fucken the big black ready for og too and blue berry yum yum i want to see if it turns blue??? i also have a quang og over 27 thc and a fucken king kong king lui x gorilla silver back some of these have been brewing for almost a fucken year waiting to happen i dont rush into plants i make time for them so i can give them all my undivided atention instead i finaly got to cleaning fuck everthing else including the cup im sorry i missed it it would have been my first... but everyone called me and told me it was the shit... owwww i spent scrubing my finger nuckles to the bone bleading on my self like a lil bitch some times i wish people just let me be... i got family that say they want to visit me for my bday but they want to visit the dank.... i think i hope im wrong because it hurt me more to let the brown algea take hold.... so i go to lows and i fucken burn my wax i left it on with my boys pan it fucken got to hot owwwwwwwhhhhhhh..... ohwww man i was already in a bad mood so i go to low actualy to get tubs to put the plants in while i drenched the fucken aroes with bleach.. and i see a bum laidy i always see these white folks asking for money i cant ask but i have to give no mater what i just dont like the fact that they leave a shit load of crap when they leave so i tell the laidy i love giveing you food and money but you guys gotta respect the place you leave like a shit load of crap when you leave she agreed and sead thank you at that very moment satan apears behind me i dont look like a gangsta anymore i look like a white guy with my family guy shirt on and my quick silver sandles and hat, so a beemer starts honking behind me yelling get the fuck out the way.... owwwwhhh man their was two of them... mexican gangstas... today im willing to die and im willing to get my teeth kicked in if they got what it takes...


----------



## thump easy (Feb 18, 2013)

well hear one more day closer to geting back on trackthe last of the brown algea after 24 hours of cleaning... the babiesi like the blaster og its the one on the back its got sights like a mother fucker i cant wait..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 18, 2013)

i was stressed out i guess and well the best news i got was that the gsc was ok the original thin mint everyone seas it was what ever and that the cut i have is way better




that thier made my hole ordeal feel like something realy small.... im happy again and i dont want to kick ass no more lolz... I just dont like bullies i hate bullies... anyways LATES ow i hear it from three sets of growers that i woke up to i called them for the seed they got??? they all want to share with me makes me happy i didnt have to go after all.. and they call it as they see it Three of the best growers i have ever met i met alot but very few i bow my hat two and to hear it was a great feeling like i sead i willing to share it as soon as its stable...


----------



## thump easy (Feb 18, 2013)

im coming with it soon as soon as i get my shit cleaned out its gona be like YOU TUBE *the most acurate bow shot ever....* fuck i gota invent something alot easer to clean supperior nugs take alot of fucken time i hate this system only because NASA is so intelegent why arent they smart enough to make this shit easer to clean i got ideas on how to do this but fuck...fuck i should have just be a fabricator or machinist my old friends wont talk to me because of the hemp isue i could invent a better system.. cleaning sucksi will not stand for inferior nugets i will not stand for garbage i will not stand for anything but the best and if it is the best ill be right behind like that you tube shot of the most acurate bow shot ever you tube it..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Feb 19, 2013)

good to see yours till around. lol. i havn't been. this is the only thread i follow. lol. i think you should look into getting fish that clean it. im not sure if there is any that eat brown algae but i know there's cleaner fish and like cleaner snails for algae in fish tanks. not sure if you could incorporate that into your system or not though. i saw one guy on youtube that has his water reservoir filled with fish and they eat algae or something and their poop works as fertilizer for his plants. pretty awesome.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 19, 2013)

i went out and got fish algea cleaner hahahah ya thanks for reals lets see if it works..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Feb 19, 2013)

haha nice, hope it works.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 20, 2013)

im laughin for reals the algea is slowly disapearing ill post tommorow friendlyperson92 i alway been the wierd one i alway been the guy that sticks out i have always been the cat that fights off the bullies and sticks up for the cats that cant handle the heat... and i gotta say you been hear from day one and 2 other people but im crazzy i realy am crazzy if i ever make it the shot is far its gona take money but im willing to take the risky i want you to know ill always have seeds for you till i pass away... and those other cats that pm me... i real am crazzy though i dont know if ill stay out long enough to make it.... some how they are always on my tail..... but if i make it ill have a spot for you for shure......i got four major stores hounding me for that strain im feming the strain right know i got 3 hydro shops that swere buy it and one shop willing to pay for the next cup outing kush expo for this strain i want you to have the first seed pack for free it would me my pleasure big dog realy i was gona quit and you and a few other folks hit me up in p.m. form that made me keep it.... one hitter quiter for shure.. i smoked it and i was fucken blown i smoke ever so often but fuck i been givin a lil to other folk and they swere by it 88 testers one keeper im picky with my women and my plants any anything i do im crazzy for realz.. if only people new im fucken crazzy every person seas the same thing but i think im sain??? one cat only one person i know seas THUMPER WE ARE THE ONLY SAIN PEOPLE EVERONE ELSE IS INSAINE and i want to believe im crazzy because if everone else is sain then im the insain one...


----------



## thump easy (Feb 20, 2013)

did i ever tell you im crazzy please dont believe anything i say or follow me..... into crazzyness please just view the flowers they will spell everthing i cant and they will tell the story i cant tell im limited to how i can express myself so listen to the pics and they will tell you that i bleed like any other grower and i been thier like any of them.. next step is the cups....


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Feb 20, 2013)

so the algae cleaner is working? :O i think you have the capability to do really big things in the growing world. your passion and knowledge is the key. professional sports stars all have two things in common, they know what they're doing and they are so overly passionate about their sport. it's the same here man.


----------



## 40sdroppinhot (Feb 20, 2013)

lol every genius is crazy until their right man. look up some history....just do what you enjoy and dont let the world eat you alive so much....because it will if you let it


----------



## jcdws602 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yo yo yo,what up thump......how's the tissue culture coming along?? I just harvested some beans (Gorilla Grape x C99) x Skywalker , (Gorilla Grape x C99) x God's Gift & Arctic Express x Blue dream,well I was just stopping by say what up,last times I was on here I wrote a few lines to ya but this dam riu was under repair or sum sheet and I kept getting that retry for live version screen so I gave up........well stay crazy hahaha peace!


----------



## berad4guvna (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey, Thump sorry. I got some rare gentecis at the cup. I got one called cherry dream. Lets link up bro. Got Star Killer, and Night Terror. From RD.

Hey what happen to thread did some edit the Dan Kone verbal out?

Lets link up. Before you get your internet yanked. PM me. Or email me! Holla at me!

O, did you go to the LA cup? I thought you said you got swerve-to-the-gays number. Sounds like that dude not to answer a text.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 23, 2013)

berad4guvna said:


> Hey, Thump sorry. I got some rare gentecis at the cup. I got one called cherry dream. Lets link up bro. Got Star Killer, and Night Terror. From RD.
> 
> Hey what happen to thread did some edit the Dan Kone verbal out?
> 
> ...


no i ment the email. not his real number,, i was looking for seeds thier is alot of people from arizona that stop hear for meds and clones and genetics everyone wanted his and raskals but i dont do clones like that or seeds so i thought i would link up with the cat i never herd back from him he then wrote me about some kind of construction or something but hey its all good im shure i either turned him off or he is way to bussy i can understand that... the funny part is that his page still has an old shop that i was involved with in whittier so cal on his seed page... i thought i would get love but instead i seen no discount again we supported him back then and well thats why i got hurt over the hole thing its what ever i guess he should have just sead same price to everone and every thing instead of saying thier was a discount on the hole sale for shops and non profits... but its okay the cocheala fest was out hear last year and fergi and will i am smoked the white fire and baby bash lmfao, that it made it to thier mouths and they called the clinic they wanted a pound of it lolz ya man we dont fuck around.. with quality....

i dont have time to worry about it im sure he is doing fine and it doesnt make no diffrence hope he live great but i will begin to get this shit down and i will also start to enter some of these fucken events..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 23, 2013)

I start trends for grower out hear look at the pink lemonade its all over out hear lolz the white fire og, or the hazzy og, it all kicked of with us and know everyone grows it some times it gets to us and we drop it, and it grows when we take it to the shop it hits top shelfs and mother fuckers start eating that shit up and before you know it ever fucken shop want it and wants to grow it.. the same with the gsc out hear lolz and any other genetic we drop kicks off a trend funny that the hazzy was so good that people got rid of the moms but no one knew how to grow it i droped it in had it came out looking fucken fire i droped it at shops some fucken shops called it boy scout cookies hahahahaha fucken gay but thats how good i drop my flowers that everyone was hating that they got rid of the clones know everone is growing it again lolz i aint.. but goes to show WHO IS DOING WHO A FAVOR lolz to fucken funny..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 24, 2013)

okay no more crying like a lil bitch ... lolz okay so to me the only cat with fire in the breefcase to me so far is that cat and raskal, only because the work moves the fastest no questions asked on other breeders it a lil harder... so thats why i got but hurt lolz so what life goes on... trip on the culturesthe baby nug streched out got old but got roots its trash big dog no good fuck it....


----------



## thump easy (Feb 24, 2013)

and hear is the one oboma it came out nice.. the pic is loadingView attachment 2541317whats funny is that a lil piece about a quarter inch of the tip of a leaf was accedently cut off and fell in it grew roots lolz ya man but i didnt take a pic i should have


----------



## thump easy (Feb 24, 2013)

lets see it it grows any bigger with any vigor i want to see the diffrence, im shure this is a good way to keep genetics stock pilled but seeds are even better i think because of the contamination of the vessels.. okay hear is the next progect.. my gscookies with pink lemonade lets see what happends i did chuck the black cherry soda its a 27 percent thc but it didnt yeild i crossed it with xxx platnuim male i got about 200 seeds im gona start today..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 24, 2013)

im also got first generation og kush from 1980 my boy rick gave them to me as a present i hope they are bad to the bone????? but using the males for crosses.. View attachment 2541329fuck these are turning into atachments????


----------



## thump easy (Feb 24, 2013)

okay i gona turn this into the big black og kushView attachment 2541335and cross it with the og 1980's cut hear is a closer look i dont fuck around and i dont need to lie to kick it mother fucker will tell you stories about me and i dont need to lie about a mother fucken thing.. thank you..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 24, 2013)

thats one of the best ones i got i wont sponcer anyone any more i ran way to many genetics to say what works and what's crap, i can come up with my own lolz ... i have ran alot of other people genetics if it were me i wouldnt ever fucken post those up thats why swerves genetics are so good, he knows better that to post crap that why i usto run his shit..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 25, 2013)

ever time i walk into my grow room i want to feel like this song Maxwell(dont ever wounder) you tube it .........


----------



## thump easy (Feb 25, 2013)

life is a trip specialy when you grow it flies, lolz god i hope you smile every know and then i look into the room we got to make this better ever time.. ever time like a hot female and hot sex its gota be the best ever fucken time for realz for ever till the dirt hits the coffine please berry me with seeds bags and bags of seeds..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 25, 2013)

poetic justice kenric lamar is how i feel right now, you you trust a flower blooming in the dark??


----------



## thump easy (Feb 25, 2013)

lolz dam i had a lil to drink last night man... i gotta get some zzz zzzee quill that shit bomb it works sometime to put me down to sleep but that kendric lamar is bomb that song.. anyways hope i answered your question 602 for shure anytime just give me two weeks before you come down im seeding it up right now.. for you...


----------



## jcdws602 (Feb 25, 2013)

If I told you that a flower bloomed in a dark room would you trust it?

haha that's my shit...! anyways yeah I got ya....


[youtube]NtxmnBQmfZs[/youtube]


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Feb 25, 2013)

fawkkk. i havn't checked in in a while. so the culture thing did work? im about to start my vegetable garden lol. except im putting exotic fruits and shit in it. like white strawberries and dragonfruit and different kind of mint plants. lol.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 26, 2013)

friendlyperson92 said:


> fawkkk. i havn't checked in in a while. so the culture thing did work? im about to start my vegetable garden lol. except im putting exotic fruits and shit in it. like white strawberries and dragonfruit and different kind of mint plants. lol.


cool i will be shooting to las vegas this summer let me hit you with some cuts i have from my personal colletion they will make you happy but every time i go to vegas i get lost in the underground tunels that the casinoes have i spent three days with lil to no sleep just drinking smoken and gambling i had the best time ever i loved it..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Feb 26, 2013)

haha yeahh. the casinos are tricky with their not having windows so you don't ever know what time of day it is. just let me know when you're around and ill see if im in town or not man.


----------



## Galvatron (Feb 26, 2013)

I read this thread from start to finish. After the first couple of posts I thought you were crazy. After a few pages it seemed like you were just messing with us with the funny spelling. By the end of the thread Im convinced youre a genius grower. Good luck on your next adventure thump!


----------



## thump easy (Feb 26, 2013)

thump easy said:


> no i ment the email. not his real number,, i was looking for seeds thier is alot of people from arizona that stop hear for meds and clones and genetics everyone wanted his and raskals but i dont do clones like that or seeds so i thought i would link up with the cat i never herd back from him he then wrote me about some kind of construction or something but hey its all good im shure i either turned him off or he is way to bussy i can understand that... the funny part is that his page still has an old shop that i was involved with in whittier so cal on his seed page... i thought i would get love but instead i seen no discount again we supported him back then and well thats why i got hurt over the hole thing its what ever i guess he should have just sead same price to everone and every thing instead of saying thier was a discount on the hole sale for shops and non profits... but its okay the cocheala fest was out hear last year and fergi and will i am smoked the white fire and baby bash lmfao, that it made it to thier mouths and they called the clinic they wanted a pound of it lolz ya man we dont fuck around.. with quality....
> 
> i dont have time to worry about it im sure he is doing fine and it doesnt make no diffrence hope he live great but i will begin to get this shit down and i will also start to enter some of these fucken events..


woops i ment south gate i was thinking of another partner from long beach that stayed in whitter lolz Rene the liquid coke og miestro... i ment page has the south gate store... on location to get seeds the two owners form that we teamed up on another store and had a falling out...


----------



## thump easy (Feb 27, 2013)

anyways lets get over that already to each their own..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 27, 2013)

so lets see were do i begin i got my garden back on track its thriving once more ill post pics of the blaster og, pink lemonade and blue flaming og???? i think thats what it is a boy gave me the cut and well blue berry yum yum lets get down to bizzness ow ya also the white and king kong og and quang og.... and of course the 1980 og seeds if thats even real???? okay i dont know the story behind it i kinda herd a few stories we will leave it up to the makers to tell that story i dont realy know so ill keep it as i got it the source is reliable grower out from the north for years so lets see what it is for all i know it was something else some times i get supprised but most the time i get dissapointed lets find out what california got to offer i get those elite cuts and you know this lolz


----------



## jcdws602 (Feb 27, 2013)

Blue Flaming Og?? what's the lineage of that??


----------



## thump easy (Feb 28, 2013)

jcdws602 said:


> Blue Flaming Og?? what's the lineage of that??


im not shure i got two cuts i think its blue flame og??? ill call the clone dude he wanted me to try it out... the guy gives me a few cuts hear and thier just to try out he likes the way i grow them..or it could be blue flame im not shure but i called him he didnt answer i can say she is a fucken thriver and threw the brown algea it still thrived im not shure if it itself has better amune system but all my plants fell victom to pythem and also brown algea i saved half im picky on my shit just like womens feet i just have to keep them nice and pritty.... or they are in the trash...


----------



## thump easy (Feb 28, 2013)

ill post today i got a few runs to make ill be home in a bit..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 28, 2013)

this is the blaster og black water og x master its the far plants in the back they have a shit load of sights im loving it...already.. A closer look reveals that it the most bussiest and most sightfull of all the strains so far at this moment in the system, more shoots or sights means more fucken bud sights meaning more bud im curious to see what happends i traveed very far for this one.. and well the flame og? or blue flame im not shure yet but threw pythem it seem to thrive anyways kinda wierd because i threw away everthing but that on one side the two did well i got a lil brown but from the cana zym the raskals are fresh from thc.plant.com im not shure of them i given them a shot but they did fuck up my order they gave me big bud and other crap i didnt order they made it right i hope they dont do me like clone queen and get scandless and drop me off a veriety.. we will see ill put them to the test anyway they are a lil wilted but its the first day their some in shock.. okay lets move on they are two weeks behind the blaster if you can remember a few month back i went to moro beach up north and on the way back i grabed them.. i wait for a while before i run the plants might take me up to a year before i get around to a few..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 28, 2013)

well i got the contraseptive in the mail i was waiting for it to bring my garden back it came from canada its the only thing i know that will take care of my root problem... and works over night its like night and day... but i will keep that secrete with me i cant share it... ow wait i forgot the blaster og smells just like the fucken MASTER PLATNUIM OG Except it grows a lil diffrent but trip out i rubed the stem and it hView attachment 2546635as the same smell at this point... ow hear is a better look at this flame..man i got a lot of shit going on.. so let me let you guys get back to what ever it is your doing and ill post a lil every day.. hear is RASKALS THE WHITE and i will slowly post the rest..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 28, 2013)

ow ya buy the way i got the seeds started on that black berry soda x XXX platnuim male i love the strain it doesnt yeild at all so i chucked the original 27% thc so i know platnuim is a fucken YIELDER so hopefully its bomb if not trash or ill give it away alot of my friends were mad at me for trashing the crosses i just like when shit is like gone and wish i grew more of it and people kick them selfs for not getting enough when they had a chance that right thier is telling me its worthy of the light thats what i look for in a strain... hope it works out..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 2, 2013)

they are getting pritty big it just takes me a heart beat to get everthing back on track


----------



## thump easy (Mar 5, 2013)

black water og x master back on point bringing the plants back from the brink of death.She is a lil bushy i gota thin her out... another look


----------



## thump easy (Mar 5, 2013)

i got the og male going i cant wait to pollenate my cabage carrots and spinich..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 5, 2013)

this last female smells just like the master platnium og in veg but this one got hella fucken sights?? the master platnuim og doesnt, im not likeing the fucken king kong its growing viniey like the fire og im not diging it at all


----------



## berad4guvna (Mar 5, 2013)

thump easy said:


> this is the blaster og black water og x master its the far plants in the back they have a shit load of sights im loving it...View attachment 2546620already.. A closer look reveals that it the most bussiest and most sightfull of all the strains so far at this moment in the system, more shoots or sights means more fucken bud sights meaning more bud im curious to see what happends i traveView attachment 2546621ed very far for this one.. and well the flame og? or blue flame im not shure yet but threw pythem it seem to thrive anyways kinda wierd because i threw away everthing but that on one side the two did well i got a lil brown but from the cana zymView attachment 2546622 the raskals are fresh from thc.plant.com im not shure of them i given them a shot but they did fuck up my order they gave me big bud and other crap i didnt order they made it right i hope they dont do me like clone queen and get scandless and drop me off a veriety.. we will see ill put them to the test anyway they are a lil wilted but its the first day their some in shock.. okay lets move on they are two weeks behind the blaster if you can remember a few month back i went to moro beach up north and on the way back i grabed them.. i wait for a while before i run the plants might take me up to a year before i get around to a few..


What up what up Thump? Your ship is looking on point, lift off! LOL water garden. Hey bro I got this new software. It's called Dragon speech. It is the shit bro. I just talked and it types, whatever the fuck I want. we need to link up. I will hit you up through e-mail. Hope all is well man. It is fucking cold in LA.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 5, 2013)

lolz ya i been seeing that dragon speech good idea!!! ya bro my moms stays in Pomona last city in los angles county.. its cold but its fucken HOT OVER HEAR IN THE DESERT DURING THE DAY!!! fucken sucks...


----------



## thump easy (Mar 6, 2013)

it sucks because i hat to turn on a.c. and my bill goes up i work around the plants.. they come first as far as comfort i need them to push for me push for the sake of breaking the bounderies i can do it i shoked way to many growers way to many but it comes from no stress and excelence when it comes to comfort they live like royaltie...


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Mar 6, 2013)

your plants have a better life than a lot of people in other countries lol.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 7, 2013)

friendlyperson92 said:


> your plants have a better life than a lot of people in other countries lol.


Yes they do i treat each job as i call it.. like the days in construction, radiologist denis bozwell, showed me the basics I KNOCKED OUT AN EMPLOYE WHO TRIED TO BULLY ME he ran up on me i was only 19 and i gave him a left and a right with a quickness, i laid him out in the snow snot flew as i struck him like a rubber band and rapped around his face.. i was fired buy the formen i had to walk home, i explained the guy wanted me to do his work so he could go learn to frame, i to wanted to learn, and i went back to roofing full time,, years later i run into the owner, he asked me what happend?? i told him i dug my ditches out for posts and the other guys ditches but he yelled at me like a bitch to come and dig his too, i told him no way man im done with my work im gona go help frame. He threw his shovel down got in my face and i laid him out... Deniss offerd me a job again only because i finished everthing fast with the wanting and yearning for more knowledge, he was a picky man it had to be realy realy close, he was a radiologist at a cancer place we built homes while he went to work a work aholic, just like me... we built together many houses with a skeloton crew but with just us three and subing small shit out like dry wall, hvac, i learned to make it right make it butiful make it desirable, or dont do it at all.... I LEARNED THAT FROM DENIS BOZZWELL and we built into the night some times into the morning he was an active man come from a line of construction grandfather, grate grand father, he still owned their tools old ass string line old as squares and shit like that the man never talked just, was always thinking... no women in his life he was a morman and he didnt think he would remarry, i grabed his knoledge and i went on he left me alone at one house and told me i could do it, and i did just two people.. we dug the footing layed the rebar poured the slabs framed the houses laide the tile roofed the roof hung truses man he was a perfection ist.. i realy liked the guy he didnt see the trouble in the teen he seen the teen hungry for knolege, and i take that with me when ever i do anything... i fail some times but i learn it eventualy... and yes my dogs and plants live better than some people.. i still donate to charity no lie growing up in the ghetto was no walk in the park i send money to orfanages and churches all the time.. the crazzy part is no mater who it is or what its about i was owed lots of money the man ended up owing me 4500$ from work.. lolz i built doctors houses and they want a deal on the way in and on the way out fucken doesnt mater if their cristain doesnt matter money will corrupt people... and wen it come to money i just dont like it... i dont want to chase a water fall i dont want to chance anything.. i want to just live it out till its over no need for bling no need for anything other than health and a smile..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 7, 2013)

Thats how i treat my work it has to have all the attention, you know whats fucked up know that i think about it i told a friend my big brothers friend a white cat named y et?? i dont know how to spell his name i owned a truck ford the carborator was loose he wanted to buy it everyone kept saying it was the engine that was fucked up.. i traded my truck for knoledge, i told him you can have it if you teach me how to frame, he sead yes, came for the pink slip opened the fucken hood ajusted the fucken carborator and the fucken truck ran fine after that, and a week later i got fired at that job for knocking out that guy pritty much got fucked out of that deal lolz aw man that to fucken funny.. life is a fucken trip..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Mar 8, 2013)

yeahh. punching people probably isn't a good idea lol.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 9, 2013)

lolz ya but some bullies need to get punched out some times at that time i was a kid that dude was a fool grown man... lolz


----------



## thump easy (Mar 9, 2013)

LETS look at the progress tommorow 12 / 12


----------



## thump easy (Mar 9, 2013)

I still say this blaster is looking better than all the others because of the bud sights or shoots it has wen i drop my PRE BLOOMAVANCED FLORICULTURE, SHOOT PROMOTER INSTIGATEUR FROM ASTALIA ITS GONA BE NOTHING BUT RODS.. I ALMOST SEE IT NOW.. The only thing that sucks big balls is cleaning this shit out like 5 million times to get rid of brown algea and i mean sucking big balls in a bad way because sucking big balls to some people is a good thing. hahaha


----------



## thump easy (Mar 10, 2013)

just gota clean the ground and rearange these girls for the fortune cookie meaning the champ of all champs in the garden i love growing unknown shit i love it i fucken love it.. oooowwwww i love this shit hope it dont herm on my ass but hey ima make a shirt that reads HERMS HAPPEND!!!!! instead of shit happends lolz jk .... THUMPINSTIEN is at it again...


----------



## thump easy (Mar 22, 2013)

fuck i hadnt had any time i got a job and its sucken the fucken nutrons and protrons out of my fucken self but i got goodies to report hek yes mabe in the morning over coffee fuck i gota go to work..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 24, 2013)

okay i got the one healthy og male im gona cross it with the pink lemonade the gsc that is unstable with hops of stablizing it since everyone and their mother is still hounding me down for the finished flower.. and blue tooth and a few others that big black certanly gona get hit with those ball sacks...


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 28, 2013)

What's up Thumps? Looking extra good boss. I hope you can stabilize that gsc, because that bitch is a hazard.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 30, 2013)

YOOOOO.... WHAT UP JOZIKINS man i ran your shit it turnout increadable when you guys coming over this way man we need to catch up i gots pollen its gona expire i a few male strains!!! DO YOU NEED POLLEN HIT ME UP.. YOU GOT MY NUMBER DUDE IT HASNT CHANGED..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 30, 2013)

okay enough with the silence!!!!! its time to get back on these extream rare genetics i hunt down up and down the California coast!!! QUANG OG!!!!! first week of flower..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 30, 2013)

as for the blaster og!!!!! its fucken got shoots everyfucken were it look to be a big yielder i wounder its to early to say but i can say it looks like it will fucken shoots everfucken were!!!!My plants pray to god at a 45 degree aView attachment 2594396ngle i got this new anti pytheam shit that curlse my shit up still locking these new nutrients in???? so far so good with tricks up the fucken ass to make these flowers the best i can posabley achive...


----------



## thump easy (Mar 30, 2013)

i also doing the white by non other than the raskals genetics. im a big fan... also king kong im giving one more chance to see if its any good i know it didnt yield at all but this round i maken it up i vegged 2.5 months to make shure the root structure didnt give the plant a bad name i must grow under extream excellence and perfection to realy give the plant true gudgment.. in my book i have a following of friends they usaually want my cuts and wounder and peek from time to time trien to get what i got. alot of foot work alot of testing alot of preping i sometime take close to a year before i get to some genetics... were was i????????? ow ya pink lemonade and m9 and big black.. also rascals og cut!!!! and blue flame???? friend wanted to see what i could do with it and blue berry yumm yum!!!! my budies grew it and failed in one way or another i wounder if its the plant or them??? so i will give it a crack and see what happends..!!!!! i found my buba gum og... mother fucken FOUND MY BUBA, X BUBBLE GUM X FIRE OG cut mother fucken a big dog i been hunting it down for years i want to cry the task isnt yet done its in seed form and a few years old it might not be but i hope it is.. I REMEMBER as a kid i never usto care about raffles or anything with balloons flying with you adress and hoping someone found you balloon for a pin pall.... one day in first grade as if i new how to spell or write i got cought cheating on a spelling test and i copyied my nabors name i think it was ronda or something along those lines fuck me everone set a balloon of and day after day people would get letters back from people who found them early 80,s and well one day my name came up i shit you NOT i had the bigest smile on my face when the teacher anounced the letters it seemed mine had flown the longest and the farthest an important person responded and had to write back well fuck me i cant even spell today but i had a smile on my face i couldt push down my cheeks hurted so bad from smilling, and when i crack this two chances at this plant again i ask god to please let me get that strain back in my arsinal, please please please... i want it back its so frosty so big and so heavy yeilding that that strain to this day haunts me i always compaire everything to it and calvin at cloneville had no idea what he had and i didnt either i took that plant for granted..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Mar 31, 2013)

sorry i havn't been around lol. digging these garden beds and college have all my time. out here in vegas once you dig about 6 inches to a foot into the ground you hit caliche which is a really hard clay and it's a pain in the ass to dig lol.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 31, 2013)

rent a machine and blue stake it have you local city people stake out your gas light and sewer lines so you dont break anything.. but ya man... im still working i got set back 2.5 months man i dont do shit like that but some times you gota take time for the family and for yourself but i rather be in the LAB in the cave.. brewing up thoughts and plans


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 31, 2013)

thump easy said:


> YOOOOO.... WHAT UP JOZIKINS man i ran your shit it turnout increadable when you guys coming over this way man we need to catch up i gots pollen its gona expire i a few male strains!!! DO YOU NEED POLLEN HIT ME UP.. YOU GOT MY NUMBER DUDE IT HASNT CHANGED..


Hell yeah bro, I got your number still. What's your pollen selection, I wasn't planning on doing any breeding this season, unless you have a rare sativa pollen for my Blue Dream, or hell, even OG pollen. 

Thumps, your spelling has got a lot better bro. I know you get sick of hearing about it, but it's much better. 

So you liked the Pakistani Punch seeds? I've finally given up on them, I had planned to stabilize the strain, but I've been moving so much and having a such a tight schedule I never got the chance. I probably grew about 30 females from different seeds, found about 4 phenotypes I really truly loved, lost my two favorites, and never bothered to keep the genetics after that. IMO not enough smell, and only 2 phenos really put on that crystal shine. I had probably half of them stinking so bad I had to go double filter on them, plus ona gel, and then I had half that had no smell whatsoever, perfect for stealth growers, but not for me. If you want more beans bro let me know, you can have 100 if you want, I'm probably going to go Johnny Appleseed on the mountain side with these.

Do you have any pollen with AK47 heritage? I'd love to double up on the Blue Dream yield with some lemon lime AK47 funk! Also, I love the way your system looks man, have you ever drawn or mapped out build plans for it?

I still got your number bro, I'll be hitting you up probably soon, maybe me and uno can make it out.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 1, 2013)

Jozzi no prints on the aroe i already got bit on the style.. COPIED?? so i dont care about putting it out thier.. but i do have platnuim pollen and purple og kush male pollen, my 1980 og kush i got from the own of DNA hydroponics, turned out to be all females lolz dam i never ever wished for a male and today i want a few and i cant get non fuck i gota go another round to get the fucken male pollen mother fucker!!!! lolz any ways no ak 47 it is a big yielder thow but you know the trends it kinda hard to work that... i like ogees i do have that fucken death widow from hawii that those cats over in long beach the BIG O SOMOENS gave me i still got 10 seeds i have to get you a male supper duper fucken hella stoney weed give me a few months ill crack it for you and give you a male tell the swindler i sead WHAT UP!!!!!!! hit me up


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 1, 2013)

thump easy said:


> as for the blaster og!!!!! its fucken got shoots everyfucken were it look to be a big yielder i wounder its to early to say but i can say it looks like it will fucken shoots everfucken were!!!!My plants pray to god at a 45 degree aView attachment 2594396ngle i got this new anti pytheam shit that curlse my shit up still locking these new nutrients in???? so far so good with tricks up the fucken ass to make these flowers the best i can posabley achive...View attachment 2594420



Thats not Pythium in your reservoir. It's Cyanobacteria. People call it brown algae even though its not. That shit can grow in fresh or salt water. You need more oxygen in your res along with a big dose of Erythromycin. It's the ONLY thing that will get rid of it. If not it will always just keep coming back. Sterilizing scrubbing will not work. Sorry bro I should have mentioned this a long time ago Put thE Erythromycin in for a day without nutes, then add nutes, PH and put the erythromycin in last or you will kill it. Add more oxygen to your res! After a couple weeks of the antibiotic treatment use beneficial bacteria and fungus in your res. Problem solved!
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10850834


----------



## thump easy (Apr 1, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Thats not Pythium in your reservoir. It's Cyanobacteria. People call it brown algae even though its not. That shit can grow in fresh or salt water. You need more oxygen in your res along with a big dose of Erythromycin. It's the ONLY thing that will get rid of it. If not it will always just keep coming back. Sterilizing scrubbing will not work. Sorry bro I should have mentioned this a long time ago Put thE Erythromycin in for a day without nutes, then add nutes, PH and put the erythromycin in last or you will kill it. Add more oxygen to your res! After a couple weeks of the antibiotic treatment use beneficial bacteria and fungus in your res. Problem solved!
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10850834


Thank you big dog i got it its handled but this way you just hit me with another way to get rid of it i was using an agent that stops the destruction of roots it take away a molecule that will stop it from spreading also the algea but it burns the the tips of the leafs the ph is to high and rises fast but it fucken killed everthing i post a pic and yes it comes back with a fucken vengins also it thrives with roots boosters or hormones.. big time..


----------



## thump easy (Apr 2, 2013)

but the roots are whiter than i ever seen in my life and i been in so many gardens im not fucken kidding about being in gardens i feel like lil house on the prarey lil that lil girl that runs in the tall grass hahahah just kidding but ya man so many growers so fucken many its to much to even fathem i dont like given up the secrets my N M E's im shure are posted my every miss spelled word i tought them but not ever fucken thing and i dont want to teach them anymore.. they gota pay there dues just like i spent fucken thousands of dollars experimenting... to find out what works and what doesnt.. but thanks NIGHTMARECREATURE.. but thanks for realz im so shure they are posted on my every misspelled words they know i can fucken grow and they just waiting for me to spill the beens..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Apr 2, 2013)

lol naww. i just dug it. i know where allthe pipesand stuff are.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm in Coco now and I don't have that problem. I started outdoor first, then Hydro, then soil. I have stuck with Coco, it's my favorite. But seriously, I had the same problem you do in Hydro. That cyanobacteria really hates oxygen in the res.

Are you sure the problem is solved? How long has it been? I think it takes a couple of weeks to find out, that stuff might come back again.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 2, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I'm in Coco now and I don't have that problem. I started outdoor first, then Hydro, then soil. I have stuck with Coco, it's my favorite. But seriously, I had the same problem you do in Hydro. That cyanobacteria really hates oxygen in the res.
> 
> Are you sure the problem is solved? How long has it been? I think it takes a couple of weeks to find out, that stuff might come back again.


me and my colleage have been cracking the wipe i got one older male in 50 and one in his 70 both live on the aroe and so do i, it has just happend and for all of us this last few rounds i would say it was a battle but ya man i found the contraseptive ass the team we are we will leak the secrets amongst ourself plus i have bublers just in the res and my other partners have them in the chanbers but thats not the trick the chillers get lined with gunk and so do the lines and to get everything out specaily after years you have to switch everything out and if you store chillers its a mother fucker to clean our cleaning reginin is insain but its our religion bleach physon 20, h202, but droping ever time run for a day after harvest plus bio green plus, zone all droping all the water for each chemical it has to go without no problems or you shit will be shit straight up thats why we demand high patients this isnt for the birds its for hard core quality flowers i just got it down to a *T.. we will see at next year cup i will be ready..  *i will post pics of the roots and chanbers my nefew as a child seen me tatoo alot of people nothing i loved i loved it for a lil while i enterd tournaments made the paper once but i just stoped it like an old flame... i just dont do that no more i told him i would tatoo him when he was older THE FUCKER IS 21 AND SHOWED UP AT MY DOOR WITH THE EQUIPMENT AND SEAT TIO means uncle im old enough i sead i dont have no equiment anymore and he sead i bout it all???? shit im rusty ass a mother fucker i put patients down turned off my phone and whell started to tatoo im so rusty my musle in my hands are not ajusted yet but hear is a pic a lil off id say but i will add some skulls he is a native child his mother is Yavapia indian and navajo shit he look chinees to me lolz he get fucken pissed lolz... and thats why i havent took the pics i just come in from time to time you know this place is addicting to me.. lolz


----------



## thump easy (Apr 4, 2013)

okay i got these done on my nefew not on my self!!!! ill start tommorowokay roots for the amature in me, NOT!! im just kiddingand then inside the water is almost to the top SPILLS MABEE and then let look at these flowers after bring them back from almost extintion..save me a bottom branch of this pink lemonade its fire testing at by amatures 27% thc i will hit it higher but i will cross this with male powders..this is Quang OG its hard to come by.. lanky but full of BUTTONS..and the BLASTER OG it black water og x master kush.. very very very big and bussy its only I MEAN I THINK I FOUND SOMETHING WORTH WHILE ITS been a long time fuck me... lolz i like i like.. thats enough for know stay tuned and i promise i will impress you!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 9, 2013)

fuck i cant find my cable to upload pics but today platnuim will be polinating my pink lemonade also will be polinating blaster og also my big black also my girl scout cookies the cookie dough phenoe not because its mine do i say its superior fuck that i throw that bitch in the trash and you know i will but i have it because it has so much potential heavy yielder supper frostie nugs and its a flavor that is a all around high and nug its a mover so lets try to stable lize it and keep the carateristics.. also i got the 1980 og in their and its gona get hit also alien head band will get a lil bit and so will the oboma... The oboma is no fucken joke big dog and i hold that bitch in the south.. a gift from the up northern part of CALIFORNIA im so lucky with the oboma for realz i still got a waiting list.. on that product but since i dont do heavy yield i only pull down a lil bit of wieght i dont push my luck anymore been threw way to much to fuck around so i hope this seed venture will please you eyes... EYE CANDY....


----------



## thump easy (Apr 9, 2013)

also be polinating the quang og lolz i love that bitch too* YEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 9, 2013)

I have been wanting to run that pink lemonade. I just don't want to drive three hours to go pick it up. It sure looks like a lovely plant!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 10, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I have been wanting to run that pink lemonade. I just don't want to drive three hours to go pick it up. It sure looks like a lovely plant!


it is i post pics tommorow heavy yeilder supper frosty, come get it, what you got to trade???


----------



## thump easy (Apr 10, 2013)

hear is a pic early on..that is one plant pink lemonade imagine all those buttons lolz cant wait to show you.. but i dumping the king lui x gorilla silver back im under the chanbers like a macanic under a car and hear is a pic it might be taste but no yield this i second time around.. and they look the same.. its FIRE no dought but THUMPS my other personality just wont put up with shit like that its no good if it dont yeild might win a cup thow..it grows like a fucken grape vine..i dont like it it wont reach the top canapy its siting behindfuck if i wanted to kill it i would just grow the king lui x111 og i grew back when red millar was popular fuck no comparison i think it sucks in the yield department.. i still say the origianl KILL LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER BUT NOT A GOOD YIELDER...lets look why would i want to run this gorilla silver back cross with king lui i dont understand i need to slap that dude..mother fuckers lolz just putting shit out thier like as if it was that great i just know relized you cant take two great strains and make a better one. It just doesnt work that way.. its trial and error and this was an error becaus it clamed to be a heavy yielder not so at all i can tell this early onn... i got a few and they all look the same.. And in my book the original in red is the best.. i dont know why people are killing for the girl scout cookies man cali got THE KING LUI X111 og that would fucken flip a mother fucker out of the country.. or other states its supper fire the real cut anyway alot of fakes i have ran after that crop and they just dont compare.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 22, 2013)

are you ready for some new pics???? well in the morning im fucken beat like a mother fucker man ill explain in the morning..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Apr 23, 2013)

im still around. i just don't post as much and this is the only thread i read lol


----------



## thump easy (Apr 27, 2013)

dont trip i got good juicey reports tommorow i promiss i been realy bizzy!!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 30, 2013)

pink lemonade!!!! she is amazing taste just like a sweet pink lemonade she also short but big yielding also many rods many many rods..blue berry yum yum smells like blue berry's were is the blue hues??? i dont see any lets find out in the future..ograskal's THE WHITE...


----------



## thump easy (Apr 30, 2013)

this is the QUANG OG...Verry lanky sweet but kicks in an OG SMELL BEHIND THE SWEETNESS.. kinda like a nice girl when you first meet her but when you move in fucken DRAGON..blaster og kinda smells like master.. im not shure if i upset her but she hermed im shure its the ph spikes they spike well over 6.5 up 7.0 i know that upset them gota give them another chance.. see what happends.king kong og.. king lui 13 x gorilla silver back..


----------



## thump easy (May 1, 2013)

you know what white seeds are not exceptable im not gona try them..


----------



## thump easy (May 9, 2013)

are you curious about the strains i got running?? i did cross that black cherry coke with tripple platnuim are you curious its almost done.. do you want to see the gsc kinda just wana yak allready with the nonscence but i crossed it and i running it right know QUANG OG I HEARD WAS CROSSED WITH *THE MOTHER FUCKEN LIQUID COKE OG *ow shit she is in my hands once again the offspring.. and what i didnt know it?? fuck me...


----------



## skuba (May 9, 2013)

shit is looking dank thump, show them crosses i'm interested at least


----------



## thump easy (May 9, 2013)

i will let the lights turn on and i will for shure just been so bizzy i hadnt had time..


----------



## thump easy (May 10, 2013)

accidental poet.. ghost loft seconds just listing to music.. girl scout cookies crossed with tripple platnuim.. I also got crossed my master platnuim og with tripple platnuim i got one specimen going almost about to finsih cherry coke with tripple platnuim..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (May 11, 2013)

ahhh very nice. i've never actually seen seeds that come from a plant lol. well i mean all seeds do but i've never seen them just harvested i guess i mean.


----------



## thump easy (May 11, 2013)

and the things that arent normal dont seem to suprise me anymore i have alot of weird stuff go down with genetics i got these and the pheno one out of 55 seeds feminized yet all were the same except one..


----------



## thump easy (May 11, 2013)

i must have diluted my systemic spay because i seen mights so i went to reach in a far away corner i never realy get to see but i was spraying mighty wash and this happend i didnt realy realize what the deal was but hear is something trippy again... lolz


----------



## Jozikins (May 11, 2013)

thump easy said:


> i must have diluted my systemic spay because i seen mights so i went to reach in a far away corner i never realy get to see but i was spraying mighty wash and this happend i didnt realy realize what the deal was but hear is something trippy again... lolz View attachment 2652960


LOL! I've seen nugs on a leaf before, but never like that. That's a trip and a half.


----------



## thump easy (May 12, 2013)

Are you free this eavning? lets get together on tuesday night for a grate day for graffitie?? we have tramendus play. lolz just kidding..


----------



## thump easy (May 13, 2013)

Yo jozzikins man you got my phone number call me... also been sending you pm messages im not shure whats happending??? my computer been acting funny, no need to worry i legal.. anyways i been quit bizzy.. i tapped into cancer patients i will start to work on tinctures and concentrates and studie one man and mabee a few of his friends from chemoe.. you wouldnt believe who it is lolz.. retired police officer..


----------



## thump easy (May 13, 2013)

Yo jozzikins man you got my phone number call me... also been sending you pm messages im not shure whats happending??? my computer been acting funny, no need to worry i legal.. anyways i been quit bizzy.. i tapped into cancer patients i will start to work on tinctures and concentrates and studie one man and mabee a few of his friends from chemoe.. you wouldnt believe who it is lolz.. retired police officer.. alot of my settings are missing.. i dont care anymore i recall being caged getting bombed on while cuffed mased.. and beat almost to death.. so hear we are together he was going to chemo his intestins half cut out in sergery and his mother also died of cancer.. 67 years old and hear we are together face to face.. What do i do??? do i still hate these guys??? No!! hate itself is cancer... i think that all this processed food that the country lives on and him being in a car all his life im shure cought up to him.. he is a piecfull man.. old and wise no more surgery for him he was introduced to marijuana while he was in kemoe and a delivery man introduced him to it.. he loves it he is happy he can sleep and he can pass food with it.. so i will start my experiments.. he already desided no more surgery and he will leave it up to god for his fate but if you know me you know i love to experiment so i will begin to report my findings with medical charts and obervations.. Im not shure what i can do but i will try to see if i can help this man..


----------



## Jozikins (May 13, 2013)

I'll call you real soon bro. Badkittysmiles is here on RIU and nobody on this planet knows better than her when it comes to getting high without smoking. the glass man hooked me up with a topical that is out of this world. my mom just had both knees replaced and the doctors are dropping their jaws over how fast she is recovering, but we know why! great for intense pain and healing scars especially! also has an accumulative effect with existing pain meds.


----------



## thump easy (May 21, 2013)

dude i been breeding like a mad man dude i just dont want to say the crosses im not shure what the fuck is the deal on peoples genetics so i dont want anyone getting but hert but fuck dude i got already like ten diffrent crosses call me i got another page and shit load of followers thats were i been.. anyways ill find time and post on hear some of the better ones.. owwwwwhhhhh this shit aint as hard as everyone think shure their are some dudes.. but fuck it this shit is so fucken fun JOZZIKINS YA MAN YOUR RIGHT about it just fucken do it......


----------



## thump easy (May 21, 2013)

pink lemonade is a big big yielder its also a favrit around hear was blessed with it to bad it spread fuck that old man and his clinic.. that spred it i gave it to him lied sead he was having a hard time staying open first thing he did was spread it thats what i get for helping a greedy human..


----------



## thump easy (May 21, 2013)

tripple platnuim with black cherry coke.. it didnt herm and its supper fat still got few weeks to go this is one of the crosses..


----------



## thump easy (May 21, 2013)

og raskals.. the white i strugled this round bad..i could have done better.. crowned it out..


----------



## thump easy (May 21, 2013)

another wounder full day.. THANKING GOD, feeling blessed...


----------



## jcdws602 (May 21, 2013)

Looking super fuego!!


----------



## Jozikins (May 22, 2013)

Love it thumps, all of it looks good. That Platinum Cola looks amazing! And all OG's have a tend to crown, I wouldn't sweat it, OG's stay super dense. Next time you give up on a girl and you're thinking about throwing it out, lemme know. I'll drive out in a heart beat for that trim, lol!


----------



## thump easy (May 22, 2013)

shure i shure will man i gota get a big screen soon i got the old big dinasour screens. you know how the break down and move goes just in case i just leave it behind.. but i dont grow like that no more so im looking at getting something decent.. call me i got a few strains ill give you a few i got a few i kept that will do you supper wounderfull.. get at me..


----------



## thump easy (May 22, 2013)

dam this shit is gona take for ever but the big nug is the cross..


----------



## Jozikins (May 23, 2013)

Hell yeah. I'll call you tomorrow boss. I'm going back to school and I got finals pouring down on me!

I don't work at Paul's TV anymore, but I can probably still get you a TV at cost. When I left the company I bit my lip instead of telling everyone to fuck off, so I still have my connections, lol.


----------



## berad4guvna (May 23, 2013)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 2666039 tripple platnuim with black cherry coke.. it didnt herm and its supper fat still got few weeks to go this is one of the crosses..


Hey, Thump!

Nice I like the Pink Lemonade, and fuck that old man for that!

The Black Cherry Soda is That from TGA? I've been trying to hunt down the cherry soda for a min.


----------



## thump easy (May 23, 2013)

just so you can see the black cherry coke x tripple platnuim im not shure if it is even black cherry coke the dude that gave it to me is from a shop its a legal shop but they green behind the ears im not shure they are credible fuck man there shit always got mights and seeds organic solutions of the desert fuck.. but i did cross it and the other buds are pink lemonade. Right in front of the splurge berry is what im calling it its the bigest bud in the pic its like find waldo..


----------



## thump easy (May 23, 2013)

hear is your blue berrry yum yum its looks okay not blue or anything but it does smell like blue berries but not like dj shorts blue berry i grew his out like 5 or 6 years ago and it doesnt smell like that one..View attachment 2668782


----------



## thump easy (May 25, 2013)

Do i have to ask permision to get in were i fit in??THIS IS ONLY HALF THE PLANT...pink lemonade..


----------



## thump easy (May 25, 2013)

that last pic was master x black water og it smells like chocolate??? its purpleand she yeilds


----------



## berad4guvna (May 25, 2013)

thump easy said:


> Do i have to ask permision to get in were i fit in??View attachment 2671692THIS IS ONLY HALF THE PLANT...pink lemonade..View attachment 2671703


Wow, how do I get my hands on that bro?


----------



## thump easy (May 25, 2013)

hit me up ima be over your way to get some bana og i need a good yield can fuck around this round and some triangle og i need this one to counT!!!! so i can keep playing with genetics..


----------



## Jozikins (May 26, 2013)

Hell the fuck yeah Pink Lemonade and Splurge Berry. Looking tits.


----------



## berad4guvna (May 28, 2013)

thump easy said:


> hit me up ima be over your way to get some bana og i need a good yield can fuck around this round and some triangle og i need this one to counT!!!! so i can keep playing with genetics..


When u rolling by?


----------



## thump easy (May 29, 2013)

black cherry coke and tripple platnuim im gona stay with this cut and i also crossed the version of the girls scout cookies lets see what happends this round.. comming up next.


----------



## thump easy (May 29, 2013)

i got to say something after today i was botherd.. by what a friend sead and i say friend very few people i can say friend about.. was busting my balls about swerve... the dude made a point.. he sead that swerves got an eye for genetics and i have to agree... he sead the dude posted a bently on face book i havent seen it myself, but the dude cant post a thing without people busting his balls, but the guys gear is what i not judging him on.. if my boy gets his balls busted for his opionion and i get my balls on my opionions and spelling imagine if i ever become someone important, i hate it.. when mother fuckers bust my balls.. so the dude made a point.. A STRONG POINT and its that the dude is good regardless, of what he owns or what is around him.. THE DUDE IS GOOD PERIOD AT WHAT HE DOES.. he asked me why i hate him,, i had to think and dig down deep... i DONT BECAUSE HE DIDNT RESPOND .. I HATE WHEN MOTHER FUCKERS TRY TO GET DEALS so why should i be mad he didnt give me a deal??? i thought?? well if i hate it and i put so much time and effort into my flowers i hate mother fucken people i just cut them out all together.. so why should i be mad?? well he is right.. ITS GOOD THAT HE IS DOING GOOD.. I LIKE THAT HE IS FROM CALI AND SETS THE STANDERD all the gear is great.. so with that sead my boy set me straight.. i have nothing to say after the discusion, he also sead something about gdp??? he asked me about the guy?? i have ran his stuff and its fire, but it got worked on few years it had a good fase and i loved it.. but i moved on never gave the dude another thought.. shawn told me that he was in a wheel chair and he gardens.. YOU KNOW GARDENING IS A HARD JOB.. i sometimes get overwhelmed.. that i just find respect for some of these guys its hard man it realy is.. but with this sead its turning into a job and i just dont like it like many things in my life when it becomes stress full im ready to bounce out.. and try something new.. so i leave you with this notion and ask if you did the right things and became famous would you like people shooting you down?? I have to say i apologize for the simple fact that i was ignorant to the fact of the obsticals people have.. and i dont want to kiss anyones ass but my friend made a point... good night hope you like the pics..


----------



## thump easy (May 30, 2013)

the QUANG OG MAN SHE IS SUPPER FIRE!!! i get those exclusive cuts you best belive THIS RABBITS GOTA HAVE IT!!!!


----------



## thump easy (May 30, 2013)

in one week hit me up ill swing by and hit you with some genetics..


----------



## berad4guvna (May 30, 2013)

thump easy said:


> i got to say something after today i was botherd.. by what a friend sead and i say friend very few people i can say friend about.. was busting my balls about swerve... the dude made a point.. he sead that swerves got an eye for genetics and i have to agree... he sead the dude posted a bently on face book i havent seen it myself, but the dude cant post a thing without people busting his balls, but the guys gear is what i not judging him on.. if my boy gets his balls busted for his opionion and i get my balls on my opionions and spelling imagine if i ever become someone important, i hate it.. when mother fuckers bust my balls.. so the dude made a point.. A STRONG POINT and its that the dude is good regardless, of what he owns or what is around him.. THE DUDE IS GOOD PERIOD AT WHAT HE DOES.. he asked me why i hate him,, i had to  think and dig down deep... i DONT BECAUSE HE DIDNT RESPOND .. I HATE WHEN MOTHER FUCKERS TRY TO GET DEALS so why should i be mad he didnt give me a deal??? i thought?? well if i hate it and i put so much time and effort into my flowers i hate mother fucken people i just cut them out all together.. so why should i be mad?? well he is right.. ITS GOOD THAT HE IS DOING GOOD.. I LIKE THAT HE IS FROM CALI AND SETS THE STANDERD all the gear is great.. so with that sead my boy set me straight.. i have nothing to say after the discusion, he also sead something about gdp??? he asked me about the guy?? i have ran his stuff and its fire, but it got worked on few years it had a good fase and i loved it.. but i moved on never gave the dude another thought.. shawn told me that he was in a wheel chair and he gardens.. YOU KNOW GARDENING IS A HARD JOB.. i sometimes get overwhelmed.. that i just find respect for some of these guys its hard man it realy is.. but with this sead its turning into a job and i just dont like it like many things in my life when it becomes stress full im ready to bounce out.. and try something new.. so i leave you with this notion and ask if you did the right things and became famous would you like people shooting you down?? I have to say i apologize for the simple fact that i was ignorant to the fact of the obsticals people have.. and i dont want to kiss anyones ass but my friend made a point... good night hope you like the pics..


Thump I got nothing but love for you. Check this out! 





Originally Posted by *Capt. Crip*  
you see when swerve was doing shit under my banner he had never grown any male plants and knew nothing about selecting plants for potency..surely not males..lol..
He had to get pollen from me to do any type of pollinating..I gave him pollen to outcross and pollen to BX..Funny thing is that I made the same seeds with the same 2 parents..I have grown out thousands of plants from seed where he has grown little if any..He has always used cuts that others find and blow them up..Just hype..He knows nothing of selecting plants and this will all show itself..He doesn't need me to make an ass out of him..He seeds will do it for him..Sure you keep crossing elites you will find something good..but no real breeding has EVER taken place under his roof..Just research how fast he got to the F3 generation and you will know hes nothing but a fraud..not even enough time to grow out to that filial much less test what has happened with your cross...A joke...


I can send quality pollen to anyone and have them make seed with an elite cut..All the real work is in selection...


----------



## berad4guvna (May 30, 2013)

Man, you grow the FIRE no need to stop. Don't worry about goofy fucks like swerve. Love the pics!


----------



## thump easy (May 30, 2013)

ow no homie i got thousands of plants under me not much seed selection i just started the seed thing over the years i have seen thousnads of strains but not from seed so dont let me fool you i was a cut man all my years growing.... thats true but i stand no ground holding on to shit i will not tolerate shit genetics if this is true i still hold no grudge under any man unless inflicted onto me.. i still hold my ground and i still have much to learn.. but i have a nack for genetics and the yeilders i just dont like the unessessary bull shit behind the growing to finance the testing i dont like people hounding me down my phone does not stop rining it just wont stop even if i hold nothing people still call im about to throw up so many people want my time.. i love my free time i dont have much ever thats why i am never on hear.. but i cant be mad at anyone realy so thats all i had to say.. if he is goofy or not he still has the gear that make him... thats all that hold fast.. you are what you grow that will be good enough for me.. YOU REP WHAT YOU GROW if you grow fruity shit pritty much your fruity.. IF YOU GROW FIRE YOU ARE FIRE!! but thank you i really apreciat it..


----------



## skuba (Jun 2, 2013)

i met a kid that went by thumper last night at a party, he was throwing some rabbit references as to the name as well, thought that was funny. 
what is the correlation between the rabbit and the name thumper?


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 3, 2013)

Thumpz! I just wanted to thank you, me and mike are setting up that 1/10hp water chiller, total god-send in this heat!


----------



## thump easy (Jun 5, 2013)

any time big dog jozikins i give my shit away i dont sell it.. Mike will tell you.. as for thumper I WAS NAMED THAT IN 1989 i grew up fighting.. smallest kid in my class and flunked first grade i couldnt read or write.. i still cant but were i grew up if you wanted to keep you spot playing galiga or senepeeds or shonobi or donky kong you had to stand your ground or you would get pushed out of a game kung fue and double dragon.. it even went that way with your shoe or jacket mother fuckers would straigh put a pistal to your head and take it,peopls parents were gang members of other kids and cracked out.. NO MONEY so if you owned a pair of shoes that were brand name some crack head or a kid about your age would size them up best believe if their were a few kids they only get one of my shoes but not both i wasnt a bitch like that and if you had a bike you better hoped you had older brothers un like me i got socked off my bikes by grown men.. so i got the name THUMPER because i looked like a inocent lil rabbit from bambi but I WOULD THUMP THAT ASS UP, TWO AT A TIME KNOCKING MOTHER FUCKERS ON THEIR BACKS IN NO TIME you get tired of that shit after awhile specialy if you dont get x mas or birthdays the lil you do got becomes everthing you fight for.. and thats how i got that name not by my choice but by TANK a nabor hood hoodlum.. STUNTING AND FLEXING ON THEM FOOLS TRIEN TO TAKE MINE!!!. it didnt happen much in my teens they will tell you I GOT ALOT OF STORIES BUT I CANT SAY MABEE ONE DAY..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 5, 2013)

Do you wana know what funny i didnt want to be called anything but reel or manik my tagging name when i was a child but kidds knocked on my door asking for thumper?? it stuck!!and when your teachers start calling you thumper lolz no lie... and when the thumper from the hells angles payed me a visit we both laughed after our incounter even thow it wasnt a pleasnt visit at first, that thier is just to many thumpers it was as if it was a joke to even see each other on these terms, but i live with the name and to this day i am still call thumper this is my refrigerator door.. my daughter wrote this..closer lookya this colaberation for me has good and bad.. but to me it feels like its is me.. i dont know what to say i dont know how to say it or be it, it just is and it just happend with out me even asking.. i hated it at first but it just was like a dna replica like that skin that they graff into you as if it was already ment to come this way like a magnet to my soul and to my heart and mind.. im not shure i lived with it so long already..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 9, 2013)

okay unuff of the bull shit lets get down and dirtty like some panties left around the ankles just to keep them worm.. lets do another fucken cross and another one and a nother mother fucker till it is a supper fucken dank strain..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 9, 2013)

i got a platnuim cookies male i already hit a few strains.. but right now i got rascals og or fire og x with candy land.. tahoe og x tripple platnuim og and purple girl scout cookie with the tripple platnuim and tripple platnuim x with platnuim master og..


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 9, 2013)

Sounds delicious man. Are you trying to figure out which one to hit with the pollen? Tahoe OG /3x Plat OG is my vote. Tahoe doesn't yield shit, but it's smell dominates so heavy in your wax that all your blends will smell like OG. I'm smoking on some Larry/Tahoe wax right now, fire.


----------



## berad4guvna (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey, Thump. I can relate to what your saying in your up bringing. My daughter brings me home her art from school and it fukin blows me away. She's so proud of it! And I just love it man! we need to link up, and atleast have a cup of starbucks, I see you rocking their cups in like every trim pic. LOL! I'd love to run some genetics that you have, but either way I'm hear posted doing my day to day. PM me the best way to holla at ya.  peace berad


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2013)

lets do it!!! gota link up with jozi and swindler too.. some time soon im just so bizzy that i have lil time to come on hear but bet im in the lab maken beens non stop and testing non stop ill post pics soon that platnuim coke was like white fire is what the FANS SAY that one thier is a keeper..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jun 30, 2013)

Damnnn, i havn't been here in a while lol.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 6, 2013)

me to bizzy just doing it this summer the hardest time to do water man i live in the desert but i got been like a mother fucker just testing been not the mexican kind the weed kind..


----------



## thump easy (Jul 13, 2013)

well i got a shit load of testers Tahoe og x platnuim cookies x gdp male, raskal og x tripple platnuim, tripple platnuim x platnuim og witch is beeing tested right now it stinks fucken crazzy strong fuel smell as a baby hope she turns out great got a few testers oboma x platuim cookies but i will post just been fighting algea again.. hear is the gsc x tripple platnuim she amuned to brown agea and pythuim to a strong degree im shure she could fall if the surcomstances are extream but look beyond her she didnt surcome to it she looks and feels better than the others..


----------



## thump easy (Jul 13, 2013)

i also got the xxx platnuim x platnuim og i got one in but i got testers in coco just incase i have to pull the testers out i wont hurt the roots they intertwine in the chanbers and lock in a mat of roots so coco this round for the sake of testing..


----------



## thump easy (Jul 13, 2013)

i got a shit load of seeds a shit load.. all kinds i dont want to go in the freezer right this minute im in my boxers and i have company.. but i will show you my obomas x platnuim cookies the only way to grow is to grow something no ones got thats the trick for me.. but silly kids tricks are for kids..


----------



## thump easy (Jul 13, 2013)

i been work ing out latley i gota say im not shure but i think i still got it..


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 13, 2013)

Bahaha, what's up T-Humpz?? Did you accept that recent friend request, it's Uno's new account. Dude, broman, your fucking seeds came out perfect, you could put those in a cannabis museum as a prime example of what cannabis seeds look like. Seriously bro, you got too much test gear? I'll gladly take it on to help do the pheno hunt, your gear always looks pretty fucking sweet. Do you pollinate one branch at a time or do you dust your whole plant/crop? How many seeds do you pull per plant doing that?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 13, 2013)

where do i apply to test for you?


----------



## thump easy (Jul 14, 2013)

give me a few everyone im still trying to figure it out but ya let me get it down i only dust a few nugs not the hole crop i cant do that so i save just a lil bit of dust and freez it and when the time comes i dust a few and bag the nugs with beer condums aka brown elementry school lunch sacks i will only be doing few seeds till i get the hang of a solid strain.. but give me a few i promised many people but i hadnt had the time to fem the ones i kept i only kept that ewok i call it.. its yoda alien skywalker og it hit a well known bracket and got much responce at the clinics sold out fast so i kept it i trashed ever single one except i found the seven layer buble gum smelling one i saved that for justing up in NOR CAL.. he should be hear for the trade and the oboma im giving it bac to him scince he got pinched when that gsc crazze was going down but he is bringing me the MONSTER COOKIES in return but give me a bit and i will give a lot of seeds away free...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 14, 2013)

do what ya gotta do! sucks you boy got pinched!!


----------



## thump easy (Jul 15, 2013)

by the way you know that realy isnt me up thier lolz but i have started moy thai again and let me tell you i feel so fucken sore and i didnt even fight just doing the motions ow my god if you ever EVER STOP WORKING OUT dont its so hard to start over again mabe age mabe the first few weeks but im so sore and moodie..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 15, 2013)

i know, im about to begin a routine but dreading the 1st week or 2 lol got drink tons of water...but you shouldnt be moody unless your juicing lol


----------



## berad4guvna (Jul 16, 2013)

thump easy said:


> i got a shit load of seeds a shit load.. all kinds i dont want to go in the freezer right this minute im in my boxers and i have company.. but i will show you my obomas x platnuim cookies the only way to grow is to grow something no ones got thats the trick for me.. but silly kids tricks are for kids..
> View attachment 2735212


Cant wait big homie! I just started a batch of seeds 35 to 40 or so. No breeding yet. I'll post some info soon though. O, and I feel you on the heat! Im almost glade I'm not flowering right now...

Hallor, when you have stabilized your crosses. I'm stoked for you bro!

Rearguards ~ The Guvna


----------



## Mysterious Mr. M (Jul 17, 2013)

where are the new beans?!?!?! have you ran some new things and see what the yield was like?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 17, 2013)

thump easy said:


> i got a shit load of seeds a shit load.. all kinds i dont want to go in the freezer right this minute im in my boxers and i have company.


lmao, In your boxers on the computer with company you must be one hell of a host. Its almost noon put some damn pants on. lol


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jul 17, 2013)

so what's been goin on thump?


----------



## thump easy (Jul 18, 2013)

so i met up with justin i got critical mass and vortex and harliquin and few others i had to make it hasty i was a lil let down other than the monster cookies i kinda got her cuz that vortex i ran long time ago long time ago i had given Justin from stocton Nor Cal a switch arooo and it was so fast i met him at six flags and well it was not all a great day, i arive and he want to switch out the plant i had full fledge plants in the back I gave him my ewoke witch is alien sky walker yoda og i gave him the seven layer buble gum i didnt care for that one at all alot of people like it in wax form.. any how gave him his oboma back and his pink lemonade lolz he sead he was gona wait for that to die out again but it spread like a fucken virous out hear its not gona die out.. but anyway.. Quang og and well i dont remember we were in the parking lot i had to go to the gas station break the fucken plants to next to nothing so they fit in the trunk and i pulled up next to him and quickly did the switch i only was happy with the cookie monster lets see what happends cuz thats about the only one i want to run ill try crittical mass see what thats all about i dont want to.. but i might be surprised i been supprised befor so lets see what happend *YO WHATS UP EVERYONE!!! ow and i gave him the tripple platnuim black cherry coke in seed form. ow he was stoke all the way home he left the park.. i on the other hand got sliped a fucken counter fit bill at the fucken gate so i just got detained for like two hours the good part is i can get it back come tax return the government will renburst me.. the bad part is i dont know who gave me the fucken bill i gota start using a fucken marker.. BASTERDS..*


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 18, 2013)

blacklight works to check money too...i feel you man, my uncle gave me fake doe and denied it lol i keep track of every bill because of fucks like this. iv caught at least 5 people slipping me shit since...


----------



## thump easy (Jul 18, 2013)

okay so i got ridof the brown algea i hate that shit i like my bennies.. ow well steril is what it is.. okay wait what is that? lets take a closer look?? is that what i think it is..???Its the Tripple Platnuim Master OG..


----------



## thump easy (Jul 18, 2013)

i got a few others..
ready to be exposed to the public eye... i love this shit for realz ...Or isnt that four Times the platnuim should i call it quatroe platnuim master og.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 20, 2013)

i got into a conflict yesterday with a friend i wasnt shure if he was jelous or mad at the time i had made this strain the tripple platnuim black cherry coke but i gave him a seeds the male was his ow shit broke loose im glad we came to an agreement i was realy angry lolz but hey you do the work and it seems people are always up for all kinds of shit i didnt make any money but i guess he did lolz go to show dont just dont do it.. okay we good now though.. well hear is the xxx plantnuim girl scout cookies man i can tell that camps not fucking around with that tripple platnuim.. i love thier male....  i just found out that the master plantnuim og female crossed with their tripple platnium turned out to be a male but look how healthy that lil guy is??? smaller leaf on the page....okay lets look at a closer look at the tripple platnuim girl scout cookies..she is a thick one just like all i touched with this crazzy this has come out out ragous..


----------



## thump easy (Jul 20, 2013)

well the truth is my breeding start was a fast one but i no longer have the erg to grow its not profitable to me anymore i dont like the people behind it so many faces so many fakes so many many hours i dont i just dont like it no more i going back to my old passion construction no this isnt a fluke i realy just dont want to it makes me want to through up.. thinking of all the people that have let me down along the way i tout to many people how to grow and i just dont want to any more i have over 200 stains under me and i want to leav it at that... it was a long run a great run and i gota say i loved it on the highs and hated it on the lows my church offerd me a position running construction again and no im not gona blow out a were house i just about had a belly full of this.. I love it but i just dont want this to be my career.. love it though ill keep one light for shure any seed companies out thier that want my personal vault of genetics call me or p.m. me i no joke when it comes to selecting prize fighting winners..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 20, 2013)

wow man! i can respect that though! good luck contracting!


----------



## thump easy (Jul 21, 2013)

i never sead i wouldnt come back im gona take like a year off mabe a light or so but i just cant stomach it anymore i made a strain and it got out of had i gave a few seads and it was that goood that the dude gave it up to the stores for profit and well i didnt make one cent i went out of kill this cat with my fist but i cought up with him as he left his house he zoomed in to grab a weapon and alll in all we ended up squashing it but dam took me a year to make that strain i cant even get a thank you i called the clinics and left coments they took them off weedmaps man that crazzy but i just dont want to go back to prison over dumb shit but know that i realy just realy run down i mean i realy tired.. but i will be back ill finish this round.. up and let you guys see the product i gave my seed to william he will finish it up on his end i wont be able to test out 10 strains that i busted out this year.. testers..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thats some bitch shit! Cant trust anybody anymore...cant even thump em cause theyll testify.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 21, 2013)

Lifes to short i gota go out and see the sunlight for myself the years flyby when you grow the time flies right out the window.. In the end it realy doesnt mater... i have to go and feel the sun on my skin one more time... Let me gather my thoughts and stradagies im gona do the cups this year no more stores no more patients just grow a few plants and i just want one lil glimps of victory its been years its ass if i walked into the hydro store in van guys blvd and looked at the nutrients and thought big i didnt know what i was infor its been a hella great story i can tell ontop of all the crazzy shit i have done it one last one id like to top of with a cup on my mantal.. and hang up the sizzors for ever..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 21, 2013)

fuck yea man, id love to win a cup. thats my goal honestly...fuck everything else, besides kicking it in the sun ofcourse like u mentioned.  my girl says to me 2 days ago i need sun even this whiey chick had me outtanned lol im a ginny without a tan this summer! so far..... just getting started! you read any good books on breeding or you just started by doing it?


----------



## thump easy (Jul 22, 2013)

i read breeder bibble and a few other s i dont remember but all diffrent and also i contradict some of them on other things like fimming and toping and well pollen... storing it and youtube and other kinds of things but each is diffrent.. i realy couldnt say.. what works and what doesnt because i havent tried them all i just dont like some of the stuff like phenoe types and well others its not hard at all but dirt or aroe they talk down on the aroe i dont remember but it goes so fast... i got a lil from each book.. but i been around plants to contradict a few authers not on breeding but general growing..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 22, 2013)

gotta get your hands dirty to see whatups


----------



## thump easy (Jul 23, 2013)

i seen the master blaster on high times i see thier staying a few steps behind us i realy not digging their book these days anymore i focusing on skunk more they got more selection on strains as far a showing them off to the world.. i still buy high times.. thou.. anyways i thought that was funny blaster og or master blaster same shit!!! but gota love the strain hunting!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 23, 2013)

yes high times is loaded with add pages, not to say skunk isnt but like you said. i wanna see more buds,gardens, smoke reports, smoking growing related shit. high times has always been more political i guess...i usually read high times in the store and cop the skunk mag lol the last skunk i got is all centerfolds shit is nice!


----------



## berad4guvna (Jul 23, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> fuck yea man, id love to win a cup. thats my goal honestly...fuck everything else, besides kicking it in the sun ofcourse like u mentioned.  my girl says to me 2 days ago i need sun even this whiey chick had me outtanned lol im a ginny without a tan this summer! so far..... just getting started! you read any good books on breeding or you just started by doing it?



http://books.google.com/books?id=_aK7dTNS1qkC&pg=PA13&source=gbs_toc_r&cad=4#v=onepage&q&f=false

Hear is a baller book. Subcool says "if you want to be a good breeder know this book like the back of your hands!" The link above is I think a portion of the E-book. I downloaded the Breeders Bible, as Thump suggests. Good shit.

Hear is a little youtube video that give major major pointers on breeding. Its by Scott/Moonshine Man of Rare Dankness, this guy knows his shit. Hope this helps homie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBw8WXSzh00


----------



## thump easy (Jul 23, 2013)

ya those cats are big on the map kinda cats love thier shit love all these guys shit and others too..


----------



## thump easy (Jul 23, 2013)

this is why i like aroethis is why i kept the cut of the gsc i new she had more potential and alot of vigor the cut i had to this day people still beging me to run it i cant its unstable hope this works i bet you can see which one is it.. lolz she thrives..


----------



## thump easy (Jul 23, 2013)

she fucken groes so fast that i never seen anything like it and she packs on sights and so fucken frosty i know i aint got much pheonoes but look at it next to go g og and the hazzy og.. crazzy isnt it..


----------



## Medical Grade (Jul 23, 2013)

I have been bearding for years. My gf hates it. Every now and then I give it a lil trim though.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 23, 2013)

Trim it up lolz hahah..


----------



## thump easy (Jul 25, 2013)

talking about triming this shit grows so big its time to trim off some water leafs there over powering the hole one side i had to cut them down to fucken big!!!! this is one leafon my nefews face look at the shadow.. In aroe it grows so fucken fast its insain.. fast rapid.. rapidoe.. homeslice im not putting my hopes up lets see what happend for all i know it could still be unstable.. or worse it could be just no good..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

big ass leaves!


----------



## thump easy (Jul 25, 2013)

im hopeing it has big ass buds!!


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jul 25, 2013)

glad to you're still keepin at it man! i was gonna grow a few plants out this year outdoors, but i had 5 seeds. and 3 cracked, then they all died when i planted them. lol. just bad luck.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 26, 2013)

ill be in vegas ill give you a few cuts this next sesion..


----------



## thump easy (Jul 26, 2013)

kinda get tired of people and faces they all let you down soon or a  later, its a cut throat bizzness man.. i dont want it anymore to tell you the truth to many people if they dont get thier meds i get my phone crazzy herasments and shit talking wen the dudes are half your size and not one percent your fighting skills, kinda want to kill people but i calm down... and take deep breaths.. its hard alot of haters a lot of them.. in anything i do.. if its construction if its fighting if its weed if its seeds instead of follings i get haters i just had enough i put in add in culture magazine and i still havent got the add i called and they just sead that i lost my cash.. its an up hill fight.. not all people are like this but the great majority... i see why raskal stays in the lost back ground!!!!..
or Loud seeds a distant shhhhhh!!!!! For that very reason i believe they found the solution make them and stay in the shadows... you know i grew out og gennetics og preservation seeds a shit load of them and i found one keeper out of like ten packs i gota say that keeper was worth it but i had to run alot to find it.. i see why og preservation just went off the map the dude was run down every time i talked to him dude shot a shot gun round at him he sead to many haters. yet his flowers were great.. they indured alot and are still around but on the hush!!!!! and mabe thats what i got to do.... but for shure raskal great in my book that tripple platnuim from tga was asome also but i think the forum is okay but the only way is to do it is that cup.. and stay on the low..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 26, 2013)

sounds like good shit in the shadows...


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jul 28, 2013)

you don't have to hah. you just gotta take the bad with the good and keep on truckin'


----------



## .Mammon. (Jul 29, 2013)

Bro don't give up now. that's what those haters want you to do so they can say 'told you so'. when it gets hard think of the end game; bringing the best medicine to thousands of happy customers. in the process you could become a legend in the cannabis world. all those people who let you down now at least you know that about them now so you will know who your true friends are when others come to bask in your glory and not have your back.

We all appreciate what you are trying to do and I want to thank you for doing it. few people have your dedication and knowledge.


----------



## Rck (Jul 29, 2013)

this thread is the shit, you got talent thump..


----------



## thump easy (Aug 2, 2013)

okay great thank you guys... so i start my job in exzactly 3 months building a home from the ground up.. ill post pics also talked the man into a half room half window for green house in the back mostly tomatoes, bell pepers, and chillies.. the man is into organic food, healthy living grows tomatoes and chillies in the back oranges apples, y avas, and lemonds grapes.. if only he knew i gave him spider might sause lolz they were killing his grapes.. Ill post pics and i would love to *BLOW YOUR MIND AWAY!!!*


----------



## thump easy (Aug 2, 2013)

so to to keep up with this thread i found a bunch of male i took out of the room, curently crossing the big black with the white my first fem induced male.. also with a few others.. I gota say a friend of mine like to go on cali conection thread forum, he asked me if i had posted in that forum>>NO!!!!!!!! thier is a THUMPER out thier that posted on that forum it wasnt me.. as most folk that know me THEY KNOW I FUCKEN SLAUTER THE MARKET with quality but no they were shoked to see me up in that forum well wesley it wasnt me.. anyhow.. lets get down to bizznes... so the girl scout thriving women is well on her way i found two herms fire og, crossed with the triple platnuim was a misfire BLOUWWWWW!!!! huh it hurt she was looking nice!!!!!! and triple plantnium x master platnuim og looking like a herm no sighns yet but if it looks like a duck walks like one two im prity shure she is??? lets see.. ill post pics tommorow if i get a chance... so as i was taken a pic* LOW BATTERY* and shut down.. ITs kinda like ever and your budies ever been cruzzing down the street and you see this sexie body long blond hair and everyones like DAMMMMM!!!!! and you pass her up and you see its a dude lolz hahaha kinda like that well im not gay so its a crusher for me mabe not for the others but for me its like WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!! well thats the feeling i get from these hermies..


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Aug 3, 2013)

atleast you're doing what you lov ethouhg. hermies just come with the territory!


----------



## thump easy (Aug 3, 2013)

well im just droping this shit gona give up some of my best kept secrets..*PEEP GAME!!!!* so let me give you the run down first..a lil labratory work she looks like a hermie..this one..so scrach this one man that master platnuim og was SUPPER FIRE!!!! i dont see it out anymore its finikie you look at her the wrong way she drops balls so this conferms that when you fuck with finiky plants those chances increase one to one .. i crossed that black cherry coke with tripple platnuim the black cherry coke was a hella hermie just experimented it turned out supper fire it stablized it..this one didnt like it so like i sead one to one.. one yes one NO!!!As i begin to show you my secrets i have to run you in one some info first i fim the plant so that you get hormones to run into the plants side branches.. its a half power shot of hormones.. only the first node the most dominant one is the only fim THE ONLY FIM..Then top a few days later.. to get a jewish candle effect..!!!!so this last pic is the gsc diffrent phenoe can you see all the dominint nodes all even!!!!it should look like this at the end of its cycle..so i was saying.. do this and you will get that last pic most the times.. in smaller yields but more than your usto..she taking 3/4 of my area im shure you can tell what it is!!!if its not working out make shure you cut untill its some what even..!!!!!still the gsc crossLast round HOMIE LAST ROUND!! gota make it count!! I HOPE THE GREAT ONE ALOWS ME A TKO... time to hang the sizzors


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2013)

hard to see in the nodes...


----------



## thump easy (Aug 3, 2013)

its most likley a herm its no hairs and it looks like a peeter penis no hairs..


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2013)

that blows


----------



## thump easy (Aug 4, 2013)

hahah i been bad on other thread dude i feel like a jerk but it was fun my old self.. my younger years.. gota love that shit.. ow well


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 5, 2013)

what thread? ill bust some chops...


----------



## thump easy (Aug 5, 2013)

its okay im was just maken an ass out of myself... okay lets get down to bizzness.. for realzz..and so we find ourselfs hear again looking for a female that will respond to stable geneics.. well on the other hand lets take a look at the gsc xxxplatnuim and internode spacing and the go g og spacing..this pic behind us letters is gsc cross and this in front of us is go g og internoid spacing..


----------



## thump easy (Aug 5, 2013)

i will try the colloid silver spray the shit i got from that fem spray already made sux balls i tried it on 7 strains i only got one to pop balls so i will be maken my own by the way the silver is hard to find i been on the hunt 7 days and finaly got my silver it seems ass if someone was stoking up on it for the end times or something fuck went to like 10 stores and not including the phone.. as if i was gona use it to kill wolf people or something well hear goes nothing lets see what happends..


----------



## thump easy (Aug 5, 2013)

by the way im a wierd person out of the ordanary no dought but i can grow like a mother fucker for shure...


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 5, 2013)

make your own cs thump, i make my own and its easy as shit. all you need is two pieces of silver a old cell phone charger and some clean water but since you grow hydro good water is no problem for you, scaling it up wouldnt be hard at all. i used 99.99% silver wire for my cs and it works, it was 20 bucks and the amount of wire i got could reverse probably 20 plants minimum. do it! im already in line to buy some seeds, ive been admiring your work from the shadows haha.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 6, 2013)

make sure you get ppms up to like 120. someone on here said 40 was good but read in a recent mag one of the breeders gets it up to 120 maybe lil more. im about to make a gallon my self. exactly like galvatron said...im using silver ingots .9999 silver with a cell charger with a higher current i think around and amp gotta recheck that though


----------



## thump easy (Aug 6, 2013)

wow sounds good i did this and am already in the middle of it but ill try 30 and 120 and test both i read 30 was goodi cut the .9999 into pieceswow like i sead im well into it but will try the cell conection see what happend also herd bubbler too but for know im just gona make enough to get this round off


----------



## thump easy (Aug 6, 2013)

wow thank you guys Thanks Galvotron and Greenghost!!! for shure!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Aug 6, 2013)

ow shit it was supose to be 99.99 i got .999 ow shit!!!


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 6, 2013)

Most people suggest 99.999% but I've used 99.99% and it worked for me. I'm sure the higher % is better.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 6, 2013)

yes your short homie! get that change lol another thing is how you got your batteries in series, creates higher voltage. i would put em in parallel for more current. i believe more current will be better than voltage in this application but my electronics is a lil rusty and i could be wrong lol i would google just to make sure! could be a big dif how long it takes.


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 6, 2013)

If you use higher voltage make sure you check for sludge. The biggest thing you have to watch out for is 'run-away' that's when it's like a feed back loop where the more concentrated your cs solution becomes the easier it is to strip the silver from your ingots. cause the metals in the solution make the process go faster and faster, after a certain point the silver particles become too big to affect the plant.


----------



## thump easy (Aug 7, 2013)

well the pollen busted balls today black cherrry coke x tripple platnuim male i will cross with THE BIG BLACK.. and the re cross it with gsc this pheno i got just to get more phenoes the one i got im not even kidding the pollen stayed to long in the fridge i got 3 seeds and only had one crack talk about a long shot lets see what happends still wanto to cross the white with alot of shit i got and the alien head band with the jack deisle i got male pollen from a friend and also want to cross the white with pink lemonade and pink lemonade with jack diesle and vortex with triple platnuim black cherry coke and fuck i just want to cross and cross and cross and cross and cross and i will go into ever establisment and pour pollen untill i pollinate the hole surounding are with pollen i* LOVE POLLEN I FUCKEN LOVE POLLEN!!!!!!*


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 7, 2013)

just to be sure i looked up that article for colloidal silver.skunk mag issue 1 vol 9 pg 72...get your ppms to 120 and you can spray 3 times 3-4 days apart. versus the 30 ppms sprayed daily for 2 weeks.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 7, 2013)

courtesy ed rosenthal^^


----------



## thump easy (Aug 9, 2013)

these things are splerging all over them selfswow i gota be carefullits pritty still in this room this is just an experiment i wounder how much will get in my room i got hella good filtrers non going into my room


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 9, 2013)

real budporn...


----------



## thump easy (Aug 9, 2013)

*warning warning please be adviced!!!!!!!* im so sorry to say that this hole time i have been concentrating on what i thought would be supper duper fire and neglected to see what i had in other testers ow my god let me refrase that *holey mackonlie shit man cant belive it???????*


----------



## thump easy (Aug 10, 2013)

hear goes nothing once more and a half again....*its droping bombs on they moms!!!*oh shit man were is a sock when you need one?? or towl!!!!! its jizzing all over the place lil fucker getting his....i have to be the one to clean his spuee allup!!this is the gsc pheno i got its more along the lines of cookie dough smell all the way even in veg!! it has purple in it.. and gets supper purple in the end but this strain s crazzy good yielder thats why i kept it i need to keep hard yields if you dont know me by know i toss unyielding plants i cant stand plant that doesnt take care of me.. lets take a look at another plant gsc but raskals fire og x gdp's candy land i got some crazzy looking phenoes one smells straight up like ass and i mean your dorky friends ass the one that never gets laid that kinda ass straight fucky nasty yuk..but first lets see what it is and i didnt take cuts from these i didnt expect anything special.. but one just bangin loud as fuck!!!! for your upclass cat let me refrase that ONE OF THE STRAINS SMELLS HEAVENLY..okay this is gsc x tripple platnuim.. and this is gdp's candy land or thier version of gsc from what i herd im not shure but raskals og or from what i been hearing fire og i could be wrong.. but this shit is fucken so funn for realz.this ones got purple in the bud not the pistals but the only time i ever seen purple pistals was with old school cherry bomb... hear is anotherthis pic behind these letters has it in the leaf a lil and in the pistalsand this one just got it on the pistals what a trip for reals i didnt count on anything special i just had pollen and freebees just kinda want to see what happends and its happening..


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

oh yea thats what i like to see, gotta make me a pheephee now! gsc lookin proper


----------



## thump easy (Aug 10, 2013)

wow i need glasses at first i thought the pics were good i zoomed in for a final shot after i took the shot i zoomed in and posted but ya one smells hella fucken dank the one gsc x tripple platnuim im noticing its realy dominat it has those big ass leafs and i have seen it in tree strains already my budy cracking about four diffrent triple platniums crosses that plant is supper hardy and over powering the black cherry coke the tripple platnuim male took over and it seems its doing the same to the gsc and also the master platnium og look and see for your self.. but the black cherry coke did come out a lil of the smell but not much.. hear is the master platnuim og x tripple platnuim.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 10, 2013)

Collecting pollen from Phantom Cookies by GDP Seed Co and Qush by TGA Subcool. I was going to collect on a Jedi Kush by Cali Connection, but it was taking forever to flower and I figured it might stretch out flowering times with whatever it touched, so I chopped it today. I might also collect off a few Qrazy Train's by TGA Subcool, but I am not liking the reviews on it.

Phantom Cookies is GSC Thin Mint x Phantom cut, Qush is Space Queen x Bubba Kush Pre-98, want some?


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 10, 2013)

I thought the phantom was crossed with the platinum cookies to make the phantom cookies?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

its def plat cookies x phantom


----------



## thump easy (Aug 10, 2013)

owwwhhhh shit please bust those pic jozikins!!!!! yaaaaaahhhh


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

i just realized you got a lil aol thing, must allow IMs ? i might have to set up a yahoo so people can holla back...


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

question is plat cookies from thin mint pheno?


----------



## thump easy (Aug 11, 2013)

hmmmmm i gota ask i was given the plat cookies male from a friend..


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 11, 2013)

Galvatron said:


> I thought the phantom was crossed with the platinum cookies to make the phantom cookies?





greenghost420 said:


> its def plat cookies x phantom


Lol, it warms my heart to see this kind of stuff, I believe you gentlemen are correct, it's Phantom and Bay Platinum Cookies. I'll post up some pics of my GSC cut, I'm hoping some of you sharp growers can help me identify the pheno. It looks more like a light green Blue Dream than a Thin Mint. I checked the Thin Mint and it looks just like a purple OG.



thump easy said:


> owwwhhhh shit please bust those pic jozikins!!!!! yaaaaaahhhh


I'll post up the pics, I got the males at a buddies house, and I'm harvesting tonight. So I'll take them then and post them up. Now I wish I kept the Jedi, I think I might have an extra one over there, the Qush and Phantom Cookies are the only things I'm really interested in. Jedi is super stretchy, and I really want to stay away from anything with SFV in it. I'm just fucking sick of SFV, it's good for adding weight for sure though.


----------



## DharmaBud (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks like lots of green! Subbed


----------



## thump easy (Aug 12, 2013)

okay i woke up man those lil testers??? i fucked up big time i didnt take cuts the smell is so fucken crazzy i know its gona turn out good it has a sweet smell with an ogee sent its sweet diesle fuel smell if that makes sense dude im gona atempt to clone off of it the nug is already forming shit i hope i can pull it off i fucked up big time fuck how could i dought raskals finiky taste for supream excelence in his genetics i just didnt know gdp's candy land was anything special we down hear in the south dont realy do the purpse seen its just not as popular as og kush but ow well the look is just so great and the smell fuck the gsc i got fuck that plant i mean it could still be a greatness but these lil ass early in flower one week veg isnt enough time i just threw them in but they got more patential than i shit i put my hopes up for!!!! man i fucked up.. hope i can take a cut from them all look great smell the same except one they all look difrent the phenoe or carituristics..


----------



## thump easy (Aug 13, 2013)

jozzikins im want those pic post them!!!


----------



## thump easy (Aug 13, 2013)

you know what funny while all these newspapers and places that have adds on under ground strains in the los angles area like the oboma og wich is realy master planuim og!!!! or diamond og, or blaster og recently in high times, or all these other strains that i have hunted down in this lil area witch isnt hard you just got to do the foot work the blaster was a burn i went far to get her n it wasnt her but a budy got it right now, 100 dollar og, king lui x111 and many many many more i find it funny that im not trien to make my name mainstreem i can give a fuck lolz i think about the people that blog i wounder were there foundation is that try to take me for a fool when i have ran the gentics long time before they ever made it main streem or made it in an add.. the funny thing is i dont have the want to prove it if you read me from the begining i came in as a closet grower from the para noia but i was already and ex clinic owner and was a grower before then. as you probley can tell if i wasnt i wouldnt be getting my hands on these genetic!!!! that the normal cat couldnt get, but thats not my goal like i sead i had a belley full of this shit.. to me its work and i hate to work once it becomes a job i move on but before i go i will be entering the cup this year im getting read as of NOW!!! ill do a few because i remember high time wanting a shit load of money and wax that way to fucken much i think like a quarter pound of wax + 1000 entery booth is like 4000 grand.. and like all the entreys plus like a quad of bud if i remember right but a fucken quad of wax thats a fucken lot lolz so ya its gona be a couple of grand but im tired im run down to were even my close friends cant get a hold of me.. i have become an anty social.. lolz this is my last round though i dont want to be a legend i just want to have fun that all.. its kinda like that movie the bird watcher lolz i dont want to skip out on life.. but i will walk you threw one of my last rounds..Be carefull what you wish for..!!!! it might just happend but it wont be what you expected.. alway wish for it with a good outcome  im shot out last round


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 13, 2013)

what a warrior gatti was! i watched that fight, he retired right after. i wish he knocked gomez out...


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 13, 2013)

fuckin qwap of wax, you serious! i want a cup but not trying to buy one lol


----------



## thump easy (Aug 13, 2013)

View attachment 2775089and hear is the gsc x tripple platnuim


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 13, 2013)

attch didnt work, you know anything about cannaventure? i grabbed their cookies and am thinking i got screwed here lol i knew i should went thru this other breeder to pheno hunt...


----------



## thump easy (Aug 13, 2013)

hear is the ones i put in as just what ever and im shocked at the smell of these im so shocked...


----------



## thump easy (Aug 13, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> attch didnt work, you know anything about cannaventure? i grabbed their cookies and am thinking i got screwed here lol i knew i should went thru this other breeder to pheno hunt...


no i never herd of them??? today is the first ill do some research..


----------



## thump easy (Aug 13, 2013)

hear is the master platnium og or oboma og lolz im sorry but its true..and i crossed it with xxx plantnuim male..i have had her for about 4 years mabe.. or 5 i could be wrong.. i have ran her a few times but she doesnt yield as you can compare the leaves im woundering what the bud might turn out to look like i got the black cherry coke cross to refrence i know why they got the xxx plantuim male he is a reals stud.. as an ex club owner and a grower for clinics i know what to keep and have kept alot of strain because i know what will keep me alive and what would let me down.. as a newbie at the breeding i have the insight on both sides the consumer and the grower thats what i wanted but i will be hanging up the gloves this round if i get food phenoes i will just give them out..this pic hear doent resemble the black cherry coke. xxx platnuim did this the only thing it did was leave the smell and the high of the black cherry coke fucken a thats why i have kept the male.. and that black cherry coke was a sorry yielder but fuck man look at what its doing to everthing supper sizzing it.


----------



## thump easy (Aug 13, 2013)

as you can tell my second pic is nicer it because of the aroe i have all seeds in coco just incase they herm i can pull them out of the room and destroy them in areo they would just lock up roots and i would do more harm than good.


----------



## thump easy (Aug 13, 2013)

hear is the real oboma..


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 13, 2013)

yea i learned the hard way about the roots tangling up, i ended up just cutting the pant down to a tiny ass nub with one lil shoot lol


----------



## thump easy (Aug 15, 2013)

good morning people for how art thow be??


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Aug 15, 2013)

there's some nice purple goin on in that plant!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 15, 2013)

that the black cherry?


----------



## thump easy (Aug 16, 2013)

no its not cherry coke its the gsc pheno i got but its like 67 degrees in its area.. i found 3 herms and took your advice for the one in the aroe i left just enough to keep it alive i stiped it down they were so frosty


----------



## thump easy (Aug 16, 2013)

hear is the one in the aroe sheesh sneekie lil bitch she is a trater dried to dick me down but i dont play that she tried to screw the others in the room..can we get a close up please mystro????she tried to discize her weener between her fuz but i can spot a herm in the dark for reals they glow like a scorpion with florecent just shine your green light they will stand out.she shure had it tucked in their lolz... well three out of them are out so frosty why do you do me like this why do you do this to me do i not give you a roof and food and everything you ever asked for??


----------



## thump easy (Aug 16, 2013)

im happy with this one though whe is only showing a quarter of the plant but thats the hazzy in the back but im so stoked at this one owwwwwwhhhh sheeee so stinky this just a fraction of the plant lolz ooooohhhhh


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 17, 2013)

damn that tranny almost had you on springer mad as fuck lol


----------



## thump easy (Aug 17, 2013)

wow this thing is the gsc cross and i have to say it looks like she will be heavy she is thick.. straight woodiemus maximus!!!excuse me mystro CLOSE UP PLEASETHANK YOU.. who is this guy talking too.. i dont know but lets countinue lets look up when ever i see knots were the branches meet the stalk its usually a great indicater that it will be packing on some wieght lets look at the KNOTS JOGER NOTS!!!View attachment 2780845were this dude is pointing is a knot its a stress point so usaully means heavy wieght is gona be present..this guys fucken crazzy he's been in the bat cave to long... GO GET SOME AIR MAN... YOUR SCAREN THEM OFF!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 17, 2013)

oh yea those knots are thick! always a good sign of things to come


----------



## thump easy (Aug 18, 2013)

ow im gona bust out my skills im preping getting ready for the BATTLE OF BUDS.. dude i hope she is something special non the less she is a producer in her natural state its well rounded and people are still asking for it.. its been a year and some change lolz i hope this new one something good if not STRAIGHT TRASH AINT NO BODY GOT TIME FOR CRAPP.. I need to indulge in the genetics in a more better way i want to go to school so i can pull genetical make up and insert what i want instead of guessing genie ever time..


----------



## thump easy (Aug 18, 2013)

i love graffiti art!!!!...


----------



## thump easy (Aug 18, 2013)

hear is the hole plant by its self.. she will be rods by the end of her life cycle no more games no more wierd shit it time!!! to be real..she has the rod formation.. starting..


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 19, 2013)

that cannaventure cookie i was asking you about, looks like im getting same exact hermie you had. the sneaky fucker looks identical ! ill put up a pic tomorrow


----------



## thump easy (Aug 19, 2013)

ya pull it up she sucks she so well rounded i have run over 200 strains in the last couple of years, even with male pollen and no reverse abalable im taking a risk also new genetics thier is no revers on the market right now i call green coast all my old homie's dont work thier anymore, dna hydro and ps hydro are out, i got one more cat at discount hydro if not ill be headed to lake elsenore my cuzins brother in law owns a hydro they been on my sack about driving down their but to much time on drive big crazzy mastake taken this venture about this time you know its prep time for that cup i should be running known fucken stable strains but ya she smells so yummie that i had to keep her if you dont know me by now you should know i dont talerate junk and i dont keep anything i cant stand but the traits are thier... its a yeilder it a ticket that disappers so fast you just have to hold on to it i had her for over a year and i dont do that i toss that shit like a bad habbit.. but its worth it fuck the seed game fuck the clinics its a willie wonka gold rapper you just got to stable iz her.. if anything i have learned is in a shop and many shops is you gota put out DANK OF THE DANK and you will earn your keep on the streets from low class cats to high end mother fuckers you just dont fuck up and put it on the shelfs.. and in a clinic you can get away with most anything but i dont like that its gota be the dank of the dankest thats why most the store got closed the lines were fucken unreal.. know since the store was closed and my budies stores got closed your fending for your keep its gota be unreal it cant just be sour d or any old ogee its gota be unreal and these traits are unreal.. so i will dance with the notion of a herm in the room for the sake of bettering my arsinal.. i looking for the unreal the ONE like matrix im looking for the one!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 19, 2013)

go dank or go home! im about to make sure i got a herm then yankity yank


----------



## thump easy (Aug 20, 2013)

dude the crosses are so crazzy i cant wait to post i realy have to post this its insane i cant right at the moment my camer is screwed up it turns on and shuts off its not the batteries im gona take it to the shop to see whats wrong with it it an expensive camera so anyway its gona blow your mind away!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 20, 2013)

bracing myself! sits down in those old maxell commercials where dudes in the chair getting blasted!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 20, 2013)

good looking out on peeping my thread too, wish i had more work to show off over there! have been pheno hunting all wrong the past year. been poppin one or 2 seeds out of a pack with horrible results. the bubba i found is stupid loud dank, the ace of spades is nice bowl of cherry luden cough drops which im still determining keeper status, and my ghost train haze seems nevilles wreck dominate. i was hoping for a more og leaner. though the earth n lemons with some spice is awesome and cutting at 56-60 days gives you incredible speedweed. still testing keeper status as well. bout to take both the aos and gth to 75-80 daze to see whats good! was hoping i could get a nice cookie pheno from the pack of flaming cookies i cracked. doesnt seem even possible reading grow reports lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 20, 2013)

my possible herm. gsc 3 and possibly 4


----------



## thump easy (Aug 21, 2013)

man i wish you well on the phenoe hunt i can truley say if you find a herm with good caricter istics its posable to stable iz her i have with two so far im just tripping out that this shit so easy fucken a man people make it seem so hard all i got to say is dont fill up your room with newbies test them out and be carefull i just noticed my sour d started droping balls and so did my pink lemonade and those are stout ass genetics i narrowed it down to ps hydro i bout some of their new pestisides THEY SUCK no offense i got good homies in thier they just dont want to move the good stuff no more???? so i went back to the old stores i was usto down in los angles and got the good shit because thats the only thing i used thats diffrent i dont have light leaks and i been on this tip for a minute i can narrow mistakes down to advance fucking up on a bad bach of nutrients im like a fucken forezic nutrient criminal analisist i call all my boys in hydro store and ask what the deal is how many people came in with complaints losses and shit like that from miles away.. to figure out mistakes if its on me or the consistancey of the nutes!!!!!!! it pays off to learn these things gota be forenzic at times ya man so NO REVERS YA I HAD TO FLIP BOLDER TO LOOK FOR THAT SHIT LUCK My pall up on the cove had one bottle and gave it to me no charge LIFE SAVER!!!!!! but guess what the gsc is still stout no herms no balls as of yet im liken this girl hope she makes it even if she doesnt ill keep trying for the sake of the caricteristics im an obsesive compolsive type of person i lock my house and unlock it to check if the stove is off i close my place and open it again to see if everthing is ok im wierd like that..


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 21, 2013)

yea im get ocd too! i check ppms of each nute added to know exact ratios n shit. gotta know whats in the food!


----------



## thump easy (Aug 22, 2013)

fire og or raskal og either one crossed with candy land.. looks and smells great.. OHHHH FOR WERE ART THOUW THUMPTORIOUS????same cross diffrent phenoe..same cross more of a sativa structure two like this same smell sativa leavesthe phenoe of the gsc i have crossed again with fire og or raskal og.. MYSTROOOEEE!! PLEASE CLOSE UP!!!and ow it is what it is.. even the MONSTER COOKIES GOT A LIL NOT ON PURPOUS RE VEG AND SHE HOLDS A FEW BEEN or is it COOKIE MONSTER? im not shure to tell you the truth but yes i got that one two..


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 22, 2013)

the candyland from kens stock? nice looking projects!


----------



## thump easy (Aug 22, 2013)

View attachment 2787512back at head quarters the girl scout cookies x tripple platnuim is beefing upfrom the top she looks og more like it but im shure she will rod out like a fucken septer... anyways she smells so heavenly.. its asome.


----------



## thump easy (Aug 23, 2013)

new shit girls scout cookies x pink lemonade fem seeds


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 23, 2013)

mmmm whats pink lemonaide?


----------



## thump easy (Aug 23, 2013)

dude its a up north strain elight it was thought to be but fucken real legal clinic asked me for a cut and i did but under the condition that it not leave the shop basterd did it anyways and still asks me for work i just dont need money that bad i just think that was a stupid move on his part but ya its spread hear like wild fire in the mountains its supper dank its a high brid ill post i dont even know what the crosses are but stankss realy loud of sweet pink lemonade for realz frosty as fuck..View attachment 2788747


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 23, 2013)

cant trust nobody man! cant give out the clones anymore, only beans crossed with something to lock up the genes.


----------



## thump easy (Aug 23, 2013)

thats the ticket!! man for realz anything that touches my hands will get LOCKED THE FUCK UP and a RUN DOWN VERSION is what i will give But it will still be SOLID!!!! GOLD but the Genetical make up will be locked away and so if someone got the beens and spread it i wouldnt be mad or i wouldnt care if anyone used it to recross it lolz its a bitch to run down genetics say hours of looking hours of negotiating hours of driving hours at hotels months to see if its real and sometime their not and who pays me for all that work rent, nutrients, and final payout is* NOTHING???* lolz months of electricity months of nutrients month of patients some times it takes me a year to get to a sertain specimen no lie who the fuck pays me for keeping it alive NOT THEM lolz it hurt to see that happend!! ONE FRIEND always i mean always throws them or kills them some strains have stoped with him its a shame but he always seas they will never apriecate the genetic and he tosses them in the trash he was the last to hold that buble gum og, buba x buble gum x fire og.. he let it go when i asked him for it he put it to rest.. he works at a hydro store actualy runs the store  but some times i see were he went with that!! lolz ow well...


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 23, 2013)

he'll fall flat and beg for a cheap cut in the end! true character takes some people years to show, i have learned the hard way as well. and wont be needing anymore of those lessons! lol iv thought about my projects being ripped and seems the best way is give out a cross that is hard to duplicate. only imitators...


----------



## thump easy (Aug 24, 2013)

dude i got show you this man its fucken crazzy i got go somewere but DAANNNNGGGGG!!!! MAN YOU WONT BELEIVE YOUR EYES!!!


----------



## thump easy (Aug 24, 2013)

wow as of years of growing diffrent strains and not knocking any if they didnt make the yield department i could have gotten another phenobut for this first pic i knew that the yield department in this phenoe that i have aquired of the gsc was heavy yeilding and a great smell and frost to it and tast that i had to stable iz her fuck the hype im a comodotie grower i grow for the people but its got to yeild in this fucked up market of people that droped the donation to only the ones that tap the line.. i dont do that so i have to be in serch of something that works!!!! and that hits all areas i must be able to reach not the sky but other galaxies and uncharted planets outside this relm of physics.. i need the tyson the paciaw, the maywiether.. i need not think like the comon folk i need to be on a level of NASA... and think beyond this world i dont aim a perfect blow i aim threw the person for a fucken knock out.. lets do this..im not in the clear yet fucken a feels like only one fucken been can you believe that!!! wow i must be lucky lolz anyways look at the knots were the branches meet the stalk this is a great indicater that the stress point will be over loaded... if it works i will be taken this to the cup in feb.. im not shure what the name will be but it will be something rediculous!!!


----------



## thump easy (Aug 24, 2013)

this will be my last round!!!! i wasnt kidding.. i have been named one of the best growers in the valley by many clinics and have hit many highs and lows... lets see what this cup thing is all about????? if i dont make it... it will have been better to have tried than not try at all.. like alot of my fighting budies that left the fight game with a broken soul never to return or look back they all say it was better to have enterd the ring than not to have enterd at all... alot of people will talk shit but very few will ever atempt it.. ZAC MATHEWS i hope your doing great big dog your still someone i look up to, Blue Edward, Jeff Watson....


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 24, 2013)

ah the sweet science! i love the sluggers mentality too! thats quite a trunk you got going on there homie...not too mention that cookie bush!


----------



## thump easy (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hYt3oxVyARw]http://youtu.be/hYt3oxVyARw[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;SofDmUsSd5o]http://youtu.be/SofDmUsSd5o[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Aug 24, 2013)

http://youtu.be/6q8gPHG8zak<a href="http://youtu.be/6q8gPHG8zak" target="_blank">[video=youtube_share;6q8gPHG8zak]http://youtu.be/6q8gPHG8zak[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Aug 24, 2013)

listen he met the doctor in POMONA!!!!at a cock fight
[video=youtube_share;sxKQ3X27xpU]http://youtu.be/sxKQ3X27xpU[/video]


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;0EjULrH6uhI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EjULrH6uhI[/video]


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 24, 2013)

rip cus d mato


----------



## thump easy (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;VPWjDJmbrak]http://youtu.be/VPWjDJmbrak[/video]
watch this movie i grew up in the town over rich kids in claremont they mention pomona alot they also say drop the kid off in pomona, because our city was the ghetto before you made it to movie star land many actors lived in claremont and important people but the city over was no joke POMONA, see those fans windmill that were i stay today..


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 26, 2013)

oh yea i saw that, hollywood james was a fag and i woulda killed his parents while he was on the run...or they wouldve gladly turned him i should say.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 26, 2013)

hope he wasnt your people my bad if so sorry. but he sounded like a clown when i read about it...


----------



## thump easy (Aug 26, 2013)

i didnt read it.. lolz my cuzin lived up the hill thats a fancie place no i have nothing to do with those cats but the culture around my city... no no no dont know any of them.. but pomona is mentioned as it is mentioned on DOG POUND, ONE BY ONE name of the song and streets of l.a. pomona rapers on the video game.. i just look at those things with pomona on it.. like an old mickey mouse cartoon as the train leave it had pomona co.. on the end of the train cartoon, ALSO SUGAR SHAY MOSLEY IS FROM POMONA... BOXER also JESICA ALBA is FROM POMONA.. anyways im obsesed with the pomona thing i carry my city every were i go.. i got the city tatooed realy big on my back the city of p's six to be exzact...


----------



## thump easy (Aug 26, 2013)

okay enough of my obsesion.. i also love girl feet i dont know why?? but they nice!!!!! lolz ok lets do this so i thought up a name for the girl scout cookie cross it came to me with a few female i was talking to and i came up with XXX RATED GIRL SCOUT COOKIES


----------



## thump easy (Aug 26, 2013)

they all loved the name and so did a few friends it almost necessary..


----------



## thump easy (Aug 26, 2013)

they all loved the name and so did a few friends it almost necessary.. View attachment 2793481
she stinks so good its crazzy she is on one hellava trip this one is a keeper.. YAAAAAAAYYAAAAAWWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 26, 2013)

aw yea she is looking thick! whats the smells like in early flower?


----------



## thump easy (Aug 26, 2013)

like cookie dough then early flowering like cherry pie right now it smells sweet like a candy but not like cherry pie?????? i folair fed them ill tell you tommorow..


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 27, 2013)

mmm cookie dough smells great! lol this your first run or you fine tuning now for cup entry?


----------



## thump easy (Aug 27, 2013)

this is just a run of testers if the testers work i will save the genetics in a jar till the cup man 6 months if far away.. as for old trusted one i got the THUMPER'S EWOK OG, AND QUANG OG WICH IS SUPOSE TO BE AN OF SPRING OFF LIQUID COKE OG and for the sake of PINK LEMONADE FOR AN HYBRID it grows sativa leafs but has a lil of both highs head and body so just to put it on the MAP ill enter it but i got it crossed with fire og right know.. ill test that mabe before the cup is up also Im gona run the Monster Cookies im shooting for a cup thats all... if i could i would just run WHITE FIRE OG but im shure people got that its been the most potent i have ever ran the tricks i have sure do help but im gona run these others the pink lemonade its to late to keep elite it spread so fast all up in lake elsenore, big bear and has traveled in to arizona and god knows were else it made it all the way back up north lolz fucken crazzy man how good things travel fast!!!this pic is tripple platnuim Master and it stinks realy nice!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 27, 2013)

nice! i just heard about that liquid coke og, sounds sick.that triple plat master looks nice n frosty as well as stacking up


----------



## ProGrower707 (Aug 27, 2013)

Fuck man . I miss you thump


----------



## thump easy (Aug 27, 2013)

we will get that cup together ProGROWER 707 lolz fucken Carry i miss you too man!!! we will see each other soon big dog and run down the swindler, and jozikins we will all go together!!! we are bringing one home!!!!!!!! one of the cups...


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 27, 2013)

hell yeah my nukka


----------



## thump easy (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;DgETdD81hVM]http://youtu.be/DgETdD81hVM[/video]
i thought this dude was drunk!!!


----------



## thump easy (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ra-cEPTUQNs]http://youtu.be/ra-cEPTUQNs[/video]
i couldnt stop laughing..


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 28, 2013)

that drunk dude shit was funny lol


----------



## thump easy (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JtC-40nYLZU]http://youtu.be/JtC-40nYLZU[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Aug 29, 2013)

dude i think i got a new goal i want to learn how to become a ass spanking drummer..


----------



## thump easy (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;KZ1w1aayNNg]http://youtu.be/KZ1w1aayNNg[/video]


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 29, 2013)

hahaha how is that dude not in vegas street performing that shit! i thought the asses were fake till you see the chicks laugh...


----------



## thump easy (Aug 29, 2013)

hahahaha what a great gig.. for realz..


----------



## thump easy (Aug 29, 2013)

ow i could tell the asses were real!!!!! lolz ohh man i make my self laugh..


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 29, 2013)

well they got these asses cut off at the thighs and at the waist, like the fuckdolls but just hips n shit. looked like those fake asses like dude worked in the warehouse n lined a few up, started lil drummer boying it. lol


----------



## thump easy (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;oeC8y19UBt4]http://youtu.be/oeC8y19UBt4[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7OgI9wxUatc]http://youtu.be/7OgI9wxUatc[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Aug 30, 2013)

this one is better


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 30, 2013)

iv seen that skittles one but that one where dude acts drunk is funny shit to watch the game. iv done shit like that lol


----------



## thump easy (Aug 30, 2013)

someone called me a chollo thats fucked up lolz this is what they were talking about.. [video=youtube_share;IstEhoHL41w]http://youtu.be/IstEhoHL41w[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Aug 30, 2013)

i hope you find humor in this lolz i did..[video=youtube_share;mYRhtO_--8E]http://youtu.be/mYRhtO_--8E[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Aug 30, 2013)

anyways you got to see the updates dude its gona fucken blow you away!!! its crazzy frosty and stink or pure plesure!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Aug 31, 2013)

and so its getting biger but the stalk i have to take a pic later it doubled in size


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 31, 2013)

i find humor in everything! those videos made me think of blood in blood out, used to watch that shit when i was like 13 lol that stalk doubled in size? thats fucking sick! flowers lookin nice.


----------



## thump easy (Aug 31, 2013)

this is the master platuim og x with tripple platnium.. she is glorious i think and smells a lil like that master platnium og but has a scent of that tripple plat


----------



## thump easy (Aug 31, 2013)

this is the pink lemonade she is also a Heavy Weight smells like pink lemonade but sweetest est of the sweetest pink lemonade you ever smelled she yeilds heavy and i crossed her with fire og..


----------



## thump easy (Aug 31, 2013)

i need help!!!! im sick!!! in the brain!!! i love pollen im not gay!!!! but i want ball sacks hahahahaha what the fuck is wrong with me???? i have the erge to pollenate ever fucken thing in my path i am sick im suffering from this sickness???? i need to talk to my doctor soon.. i dream of pollen i sleep and i breath pollen i jerk the trees off for pollen something is wrong i cant stop thinking of crossing ever fucken thing mix mached and mached and crossed again and re crossed and infltrate and concentrate and multiply and devide something just isnt right anymore with me..


----------



## thump easy (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;bPmVhyHBRAM]http://youtu.be/bPmVhyHBRAM[/video] i feel like this in a way but with color and pleasnt streams of colors and feelings..


----------



## thump easy (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;E5nW_QBfvog]http://youtu.be/E5nW_QBfvog[/video]
some people poped my balloon and gave my hard earned genetics away but the forces above r blessing me with new gear.. but i have no more yerning to continue.. I will grab this cup and be on my way.. construction im shure i will miss it.. but it kinda feels like this flick fromt he begining but ill only show you the end!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 1, 2013)

fucking with pollen aint a sickness, its the fucking cure to gay bean syndrome! iv already had a few cases but am working my cure as we speak! 



i have 2 banana puff males^^ on the left and 4 cherry puff males on the right



then here i have 3 of those gsc males from cannaventure, flaming cookies 

hoping to cure my syndrome permanently!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol i remember watching tha balloon movie when i was a kid. it was where a gang of kids hunted that kid with the balloon down right? lol shits cool just floating along, pull out a lil vap pen while floating around n shit lol


----------



## thump easy (Sep 1, 2013)

its all good humor i say things as a joke i have no gay ishues lolz or anything like that i have a dark sence of humor but ya i seen this flick when i was a kid the red ballon on a projector and i thought while on u tube about it i havent seen it in about 30 years or so so i looked at it for some reson i thought it was a girl and i remember one ballon but as i looked at it again it did jog my memory and i relized that i had seen some graffiti with the lil girl stincled and the red balloon only the ballon was red..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 1, 2013)

she was a blood! vatos locos balloons! lol


----------



## thump easy (Sep 2, 2013)

it a tastfull piece of art that banksy bandit it stands for hope alot of females are walking around with this tatoo..the dude is a graffiti artist.. around the world


----------



## thump easy (Sep 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;n0bdBId_J7M]http://youtu.be/n0bdBId_J7M[/video]dam tommy past away one of my favorite fighters good power house hitter those hooks were no joke... I hope his next journey is a better one with no restrictions!!!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 2, 2013)

oboma kush legendary genetics once again..im just line ing them up one gota win this cup this is 4 x platnuim master ogand this xxx rated girl scout cookies smells like fucken strawberries lolz for realz...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 2, 2013)

that one with purple looks like the xxx gsc you posted other day. or im mixing em up lol that obama is iced out under those fans! that last pic def looks like a gsc X, thats the xxx gsc? pretty soon ill be able to show off some bud porn, like 2 weeks! cant wait... also, RIP tommy gun! you see that fight where he got crushed by merciless ray mercer? a liked him, he was almost a white tyson...almost! not quite... RIP! hes chilling in kronk gym now...


----------



## thump easy (Sep 2, 2013)

no i didnt catch that fight im have to look it up but ya man he up in the clouds haven fun right now.. cool i cant wait got check it out!!!!!Your Flowers.. ill have to check it out


----------



## thump easy (Sep 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XZfS7BS2IFE]http://youtu.be/XZfS7BS2IFE[/video]ya lolz that gsc xxx looks and smells realy good!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 2, 2013)

my fav part of the movie right there^^^ fucking that bag, then slapping the bitch with some coffee LOLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## thump easy (Sep 3, 2013)

i thought it was funny for make believe i was cracking up.. yo i got to tell you the new shit is gona blow your fucken mind away big time* BIG TIME!!!!!*


----------



## CC Dobbs (Sep 3, 2013)

Thumper is yu a playa. Use sonds lik a playa and yus creates flowing, informative sentences that draw the reader in without really understanding why. Hells yeh buddy yu BIG TIME


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 4, 2013)

the new harold and kumar? lol i need a good blow to the brain!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 4, 2013)

CC DOBBS i wouldnt say big time just on my way out.. but THANKX!!!! okay i might have crippled myself on this cup you now i ran out of reverse right know at this very moment the UNITED STATES HAS A BAND ON REVERSE right about now would have been a great time to give them competition if anyone wanted to corner the market on that REVERSE scenario.. i cant beleive no one is out thier bringing a product that stops the seeding process except dutch master... dont get me wrong dutch is the shit for realz i love it..


----------



## thump easy (Sep 4, 2013)

and so i neglected my silver spray at 30 ppm i didnt keep it in the fridge and i sprayed the shit out of this THE WHITE rascal og's stock and well i was trying to do the big black white!!! and it didnt even pop balls two fucken branches yet i seen it silver gleem in the light at the corner of my eye i kinda jogged my memories of being a kid at the strip club and comeing home with gliter all over me.. but so i neglectid the female plant since it didnt bust balls i figured i did something wrong well i left it alone 2 weeks or more alone and i was in the middle of deleafing water leaves when i noticed nanerds lil yellow bananas and i freeked out *OW SHIT!!!* so i turned off the fans quick with a quicknes almost tripping over ever fucking thing!!!! AND BAND I GOT HER OUT!! ow shit it took 5 fucken weeks for it to finaly kick in what the fuck i wasnt expecting nanerdes i was expecting balls i tried it once with sira mist and it droped balls another plant that is.. so i guess that shit realy works ow man i could have crippled my chances at a cup!!!! ow man!!MYSTROE PLEASE CAN WE GET A CLOSE UP?as neglected as she was only those two branches showed male nanerds!!! male pollen!!!! fuck it i rather go out like a champ and take my chances at the cup anyways pollen could have infultrated...[video=youtube_share;5sEZmMeH96Q]http://youtu.be/5sEZmMeH96Q[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Sep 4, 2013)

if in deed an infultration of my own demise.. so be it i guess i could look at the bright side and look forward to naming the females..[video=youtube_share;xaILTs-_1z4]http://youtu.be/xaILTs-_1z4[/video]


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 4, 2013)

DAMN!! you ever just try cutting off that one stick thats infected?maybe the rest of the plant wont shoot nads everywhere?


----------



## thump easy (Sep 4, 2013)

im not taking any chances wow but your are right dude you got a great noggin for realz i didnt think about that but its to late the lights went out and i just ran the dogs i have no more time but your fucken amazing!!!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 4, 2013)

im quit the cheeze ball!!!! lolz hahaha...


----------



## thump easy (Sep 4, 2013)

so i was going down memory lain googleing things from my child hood i told you i got into a car reck i rapped the car into a pole and i have trouble remembering alot of shit realy no pitty shit... so i google pippi long stocking to look back and see if its still the way i remember it.. i wanted to know if she had died already???? and i came across this lolz i remember this fucken pic lolz ow shit i remember it in the movie as a kid on family film festival.. ow shit man.. lolz


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 5, 2013)

Neverending story was the shit! But i never got the chance to see pippi longtoking lol shes burning better bud than me right now! Lol im smoking shit i lollipopped lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 5, 2013)

Tried +rep for telling me im amazing but wouldnt let me rep u again lol


----------



## thump easy (Sep 5, 2013)

ow i have to write this down so i had platnuim cookies right a male that was given to me and i gota say it was a full blown male with balls and all midd cycle i neglected the plant and turned the light on and off as i wished i had extracted the pollen already so i didnt realy care.. but it started to bud after the miss match light cycle and it femmed itself or should i say it maled itself???? so i will be poping them to see if this is a way to keep male going i havent read a dam thing about this but its realy intresting do you know anything about it???


----------



## thump easy (Sep 5, 2013)

the trippy part is it was only male up untill i pulled off my timer i need it somewere else and their for started fucking up its light cycle..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 5, 2013)

wow thats pretty interesting! did you clone it? could run it again to test it out. i havent heard of that before! iv had a plant put out both male and fem parts at sexing(my ghost train), i just cut off that pollen sack and it never came back. i also had same thing on one of these flaming cookies, just removed a nanner that popped up no sack just one lil nanner. and hasnt popped any shit that iv noticed and in checking these bitches every 2 days after i was told these are more like flaming hermies lol but your situation is totally dif! a male going fem is like when christ was born from a virgin, straight miracles in your grow space!!  sounds like your male went hermie lol maybe is a train broght out from breeding certain shit...


----------



## thump easy (Sep 5, 2013)

no i didnt.. but im thinking of nameing a few of these THE GOOD OG THE BAD OG THE UGLY OG.. the good the bad and ugly.. NEWCLEUS OG...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 5, 2013)

you got that brandon teena OG, shit dresses male til you pull her skirt up. lol im thinking you cant have the bad without the good, if femals can herm why couldnt males do the same? lol in theory it should go both ways.


----------



## FreedomWorks (Sep 5, 2013)

good job. keep it going


----------



## thump easy (Sep 5, 2013)

you had me laughing out loud i about pilled my coffee ow shit. but well at least the nucleus og[video=youtube_share;2oKlygFSVN4]http://youtu.be/2oKlygFSVN4[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tkRvLFdrbTU]http://youtu.be/tkRvLFdrbTU[/video] i was thinking???


----------



## thump easy (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hOfRN0KihOU]http://youtu.be/hOfRN0KihOU[/video]im just kidding but i would like to get into this a lil deaper im gona regester for classes and hope fully i can learn how to spell and puntuate again i need to get into the dna... the real deal the code THE CODE!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ncWCmJ4L57A]http://youtu.be/ncWCmJ4L57A[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5OFThORmR-s]http://youtu.be/5OFThORmR-s[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Sep 5, 2013)

okay all bull shit aside dude my boy smoked his male pollen and he got stoned??? no lie i cant believe it he's also breeding he's got a jack deisle in his back yard he tried it to see if it do anything to him he claims it did?? anyways that master platnuim og x tripple platnium smells like real chocolate for realz no lie it didnt smell like anything at first bud today i squeezed the bud and i smelled it i was confused i thought mabe i grabed something with this hand prior and i did it with the other hand and yaaaaaaa its straight up CHOCOLATE SMELL... well we will see if it passes the high test????


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2013)

I havent seen nacho libre so i didnt get the reference lol i dont know if pure pollen can do that, besides cutting oxygen off to his brain from the smoke lol did he vaporize it? Male plants can make hash oil but smoking pollen hash to be harsh!i love the dif smells one plant gives of as it ages, shits a thing of beauty! What day is she on? Mine just hit 36 daze and smells are changing and getting fuller! I just smoked some lollipoppings and am pretty stoned lol


----------



## thump easy (Sep 6, 2013)

ya this is his male plant fucken crazzy he got weed he just did it to see what would happend


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2013)

he prob just blazed the thc the male put out, pollen cant get u high


----------



## thump easy (Sep 6, 2013)

to tell you the truth man im fucken stoked on the new budda gear i at one time ran some of his gear.. i wasnt inpressed i thought the guy wasnt anygood i ran his cheese, his sour cream i think it was and im not shure but i had a hell of a time with the work after it was done i never and i mean never fucken looked at the guys gear ever again up until an old friend X friend i should say MAN MY FUCKEN FINGERS ARE SO STICKY THEY ARE STICKING TO THE KEY BOARD any ways he has redeamed himself in my eyes his go ji og is something special thus far i regret not knowing about it.. so i didnt even know he was the breader behind this flower i highly recomend it.. i would love a male so i could cross it with the quang og.. the quang as i have sead before with the liquid coke og it has a sweet plumb smell like a fresh ripe purple plumb smell after you bite into it and the juice just squirts out and you smell that smell well that what it is id like to combine both..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2013)

mmmm i havent had a plum in a while but it got a nice sweet smell. which guy are you talking about, bodhi? i want that goji og. i was supposed to get freebies but they got left out of an order i placed. i was mad as hell and it was just freebies lol


----------



## thump easy (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;qSE4dF_Feng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSE4dF_Feng&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL60D88D615 C74FD28[/video]
i love this movie if he wants to date her he has to defeat 7 EX BOYFRIENDS THAT ARE EVIL GROWERS!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;_7vyrudcgOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7vyrudcgOQ&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL60D88D615 C74FD28[/video]

he said the wrong words when he asks WAIT WAIT WAIT YOU WANT TO FIGHT ME FOR HER AND HE SEADS NO I WANT TO FIGHT YOU FOR ME!!!!! I THINK HE MENT NO I WANT TO FIGHT YOU FOR THE CUP!!!!!!


----------



## berad4guvna (Sep 8, 2013)

thump easy said:


> to tell you the truth man im fucken stoked on the new budda gear i at one time ran some of his gear.. i wasnt inpressed i thought the guy wasnt anygood i ran his cheese, his sour cream i think it was and im not shure but i had a hell of a time with the work after it was done i never and i mean never fucken looked at the guys gear ever again up until an old friend X friend i should say MAN MY FUCKEN FINGERS ARE SO STICKY THEY ARE STICKING TO THE KEY BOARD any ways he has redeamed himself in my eyes his go ji og is something special thus far i regret not knowing about it.. so i didnt even know he was the breader behind this flower i highly recomend it.. i would love a male so i could cross it with the quang og.. the quang as i have sead before with the liquid coke og it has a sweet plumb smell like a fresh ripe purple plumb smell after you bite into it and the juice just squirts out and you smell that smell well that what it is id like to combine both..


Hey, Thump!

I'm confused??? Are talking about Bodhi? He is actually more legit then 98 % of the High Time dick rider breeders out there. I have some stalk of his. He is the fucking man! Fuck all or any breeder trying to boast better Cali access, to rare and insane strains!

In fact "come with me run quick see, what do we have hear now Laudodddydada!" Seeddepot.com SON!

Hes the kind guy that if you looking for a Goji Male he would help pheno hunt via forum pics, and help you narrow down just what your looking for. I posted picks of his work last night! You happen to check em out?

Peace ~ The guvna.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 8, 2013)

berad4guvna said:


> Hey, Thump!
> 
> I'm confused??? Are talking about Bodhi? He is actually more legit then 98 % of the High Time dick rider breeders out there. I have some stalk of his. He is the fucking man! Fuck all or any breeder trying to boast better Cali access, to rare and insane strains!
> 
> ...





berad4guvna said:


> Hey, Thump!
> 
> I'm confused??? Are talking about Bodhi? He is actually more legit then 98 % of the High Time dick rider breeders out there. I have some stalk of his. He is the fucking man! Fuck all or any breeder trying to boast better Cali access, to rare and insane strains!
> 
> ...


ow i not saying he isnt i bet he got the upper hand on the breeding he's been at it for a minute but ya i ran his cheese and another cut i dont remember i ran a lot of it back in my serious growing days when i usto work the shop sceen i had a few cuts of his and i remember a young kid boosting about bodhi and i ran it and i actualy sat on the work for a long time so i never gave him another chance being in los angles the larry og, skywalker og, albert walker og, fire og, supper silver surfer, bubba kush, La Confedential, King Lui x111 og, gdp, blue dream, liquid coke og, i might of forgot the other but that cheese sat for ever it was a great high dont get me wrong but it didnt target any of the locals in the los angles area their were about 5 shops within a walking distance and well with the location costing as much as it did and the elbows going for 42, it wasnt like we had alot to look forward with his cheese, it sat around long long time rehidrated it and well i looked at the kid and told him he need to learn the market and not choose what the latest hipe is what moves is what the real deal is look at your weedmaps and see how long they last on the menu thats how you hunt the real work down that supply and demand it a rough bizzness in los angles you got to be on top on deck all the time or you'll end up closing up shop real quick so as i read the high time articles many of the strains never made it on the mag yet everyone on the streets were on the liquid coke og, hawian og if thats even a strain, and others so with pay out on employees pay out on the work pay out on the rent pay out on the container yes their was a market but if you wanted the great work you had to pay top dollar if you wanted the crap work that sat on the shelfs for ever you could invest with the new growers that didnt flush and had mights and other bull shit airy nugs if you presented that to the public they would never go thier again so you had to be on point to this day OG is still the number one seller in the area so with that bad taste in my mouth i didnt even have the erge to grow the budhi tahoe i think it is i never ever looked on his strain guide or any of his things because of the work that just sat thier we droped the price and of course you have the people that are always looking for a deal so it moved eventualy.. but the flip is in the fastness of the work if it moves thats the comotitie.. im not hating on the guy as a gift an old friend gave me the cut 5 months agoe i think i could be wrong i put it in i didnt even look to see who the breeder was, i just did i set three of them in my aroe and relized just 2 weeks ago when the finishing time would be so i googled it and OH SHIT WHAT THE FUCK BUDHI IS THE GUY BEHIND THIS STRAIN????? SO I LOOKED AT THE FLOWER????? I COULDNT BELIEVE MY EYES IT YEILDS MORE THAN THE QUANG OG AND THE QUANG OG BY FAR IS THE MOST HEAVIEST OG I EVER SEEN YEILD THE NUGS ON THE BUDHI ARE LIKE FUCKEN RODS THE QUANG ON THE OTHER HAND IT SPERTS OUT ALOT OF SHOOT ALOT OG ARMS YET THE GOJI HAS A FEW BUT STRAIGHT RODS I WAS LIKE FUCK THE DUDE OFERD ME A MALE BUT I DONT HAVE THE BREEDING DOWN YET I DIDNT GRAB IT WE HAD A FALLING OUT HE CALLED ME A COWERD CUZ I GAVE HIM SOME CUTS AND HE TURNED AROUND AND SOLD THEM IF YOU KNOW ME I DONT HOLD ON TO ANYTHING THAT DOESNT YEILD EVEN THE LUI ITS SUPPER DUPPER FIRE BUT I JUST DONT DO THAT, I WENT TO THE DUDES HOUSE COUGHT HIM LEAVING HIS HOME AND I PULLED UP TO HIM THATS ANOTHER STORY, BUT ANYWAYS SO WITH THAT SEAD I OPEND UP THE MAGAZINES AND STARTED TO LOOK AT HIS LINE I NEVER TOOK THE GUY SERIOUS EVER AND TODAY I FIND MY SELF DEALING OUT RESPECT.. SO I HAVE RAN SO MANY OGEES THAT ITS NOT EVEN FUNNY OG THIS OG THAT OG FUCKEN FAKES OG RENAMES OG EVERYFUCKEN THING.. BUT THIS IS A HEAVY WEIGHT SO YOU COULD SAY THE CARMA CAME BACK AND I TO HAVE GIVEN HIM IS CRED BACK!!!!! I HAVENT RAN ANYTHING OF HIS AS OF YET BUT ILL PUT IT IN MY TO DO LIST IN THE NEXT FEW I SEAD I WAS GONA HANG UP THE SIZZORS I AM.. BUT WHEN I COME BACK ILL TRY HIS GEAR..


----------



## thump easy (Sep 8, 2013)

but i will tell you something hightimes is always behind on the trends in los angles and some times they dont even hear of the real fire.. and what the lates hipes are just like the gsc, or any of the hypes they are to fare high to get wind of it.. like the white fire it took them for ever to see the devestating fire that was sweeping the land some strains never make it on their mag???? i read skunk these days i buy both but i pay more atention to the skunk mag they have surpassed the high times mag.. seeing structures and people picks flower vs flower you get to see what kind of phenoe are going around.. to me skunk mag is the shit im not but i like the high time mag also i dont know were i am going with this but ya somestrains never make it on the magazines but they are the talk of the town and it spreads its like a droping a peble in a still pond people take the drive from hours away for a real delight!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2013)

no doubt! i find myself reading the high times in the store and bringing skunk home. too much bullshit in high times, i want strain info and more info on strain. you talking about the goji og yeilding super og rods?


----------



## berad4guvna (Sep 8, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> no doubt! i find myself reading the high times in the store and bringing skunk home. too much bullshit in high times, i want strain info and more info on strain. you talking about the goji og yeilding super og rods?


Ya, the Goji yields crazy good.

Hey thump your talking about Bodhi right?  This is a link to his Goji :https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-goji-og/prod_171.html

I don't think Bodhi has a cheese strain Buddha seeds have all kinds of cheese shit.

I just want to clarify bro. 

Peace ~ Brothers.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 8, 2013)

ow shit really owhhh kay know i know thier are two diffrent kinds of breaders dude im so out of the public eye im a hermit these days... berad4guvna THANKS BIG DOG KNOW I KNOW IM GONA HAVE TO TRY THE GEAR!!!! but i will be posting the GOJI OG NEXT TO THE OIL RIG NEXT TO THE PINK LEMONADE NEXT THO THE OBOMA NEXT TO XXX GSC to me the goji has my respect i think out of all the plants just the xxx gsc and the goji and the pink lemonade are the heaviest yeilders i have quang og yeilds but not no were near the goji i think the gsc xxx is right neck to neck on the yield i just need to have some one smoke it incognitoe with no influences of hype or any names im gona present them like what ever smoke and see what the reactions are.. but be ill post my findings and the oil righ stinks crazzy fuely but its not yielding at all.. ill post pics i dont want to post a thing on the next and let people know the due date.. aint nobody got time for that.. lolz


----------



## thump easy (Sep 8, 2013)

ill get around to feming these seeds eventually i sead free and i ment it.. i dont think i want to get into the breeding to tell you the truth its just for my personal experience.. im gona jump into wasabi im testing water as of yet im not shure i dont know were this markets at or were to begin.. but i ment every fucken word im a man of my word. and im played out already no im not giving up but this hole ordeal was just a pit stop in life ill wont stop the one light i promissed i would keep lit.. for personal and friends but i will be entering this cup mabe my only cup venture but ya man all you guys get free seeds as a mater of fact the best of my crop is up for donation to feeding the homeless ill post pics it only takes one dollar to feed them one plate my girl does it every so offten go under bridges and find them on the rail road trax this isnt a pitty paragraph im not going into the breeding bizznes i dont like the cutthroat bizzness im not into geting angry i dont like people pisssing me off and i dont like to sell my soul im older i dont need to be ocupied for the end of times i need to enjoy whats left of these years.. but for shure dude ill post pics of the hungry people that cry out and say i thought god abandond me and we even show up with dogy treats some of these stories will make you cry its crazzy man it realy is.. but its what ever gee thanks for the straitning up on the two dudes im so sorry if i confused them i dont keep up to much any more this is about the only place i come onto.. goodnight guys..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 9, 2013)

ha thats funny! i figured you were talking about bodhi not even thinking about buddhas cheese lol you feed homeless people doggie treats? lol thats a buttload of good karma right there!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 9, 2013)

hahaha no man we feed homeless people some females get raped by other homeless men and get beeten we just go and feed them and help them a bit alot of the times they dont call the cops the cops dont want to talk to them cuz their homeless females and its the desert so you could imagine they dont smell that great it over 100 degrees out hear we go and feed them hear them out some people just dont know how to have life skills some lost their job and they dont have family to go to and some live out of thier cars and the other bumbs steel shit out of thier cars one got raped and a family of bumbs were looking after the old ladie beet up and well some times i need to go out and feel like life is better in my shoes and am so thank full i always want more and to tell you the truth im very happy not trying to strike it rich.. just a lil hear and a lil thier but some have dogs and if they dont eat neither do the dogs some need a companion and i we take the dogs a lil treat they smile and laugh and some times i shed a few tears im very blessed but life is a fucken trip its a machine i dont want to buy into i rather the machine pass me by gee...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 9, 2013)

last of a dying breed right there...ill burn one to you!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 9, 2013)

okay enough of my private life... lets get down and dirty with the genetics..


----------



## thump easy (Sep 9, 2013)

lets get down to bizzness goji ogthis is just one arm their are others behind the plant that you cant seenotice this is the right arm its big dont let the photo elijion fool you, and sound out my spelling it will make scence to you that way.. i dont know how to spell some words.. whats got me confused is that i have to re evaluate the thickness of the stalk and arms in my book of growing i never seen this go down EVER!!!!look how small and no KNOTS??? im confused really confused?? okay XXX GSCyes its one plant i top like a jewish candle the reason i say thier neck to neck is that the xxx gsc is trimed up to the top and the other is two but notice mine are just clusters small yet the goji is back to back nug this is gona be intresting to me they both look great but two diffrent trunk stucters one with knots and one will small if any knot im shocked realy i am id love a male of this species i like to see what happends the xxx gsc is an eight weeker i check the trikes and the goji still got a few weeks thats whats triping me out???


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 9, 2013)

damn more weeks to put on some more muscle? those gojis are frosty as fuck. gotta love how strong on strain is compared to the next lol wonder where the goji picked up the strong arms because almost every og iv see needs to be staked up when getting heavy. that gsc looks like its changing colors, getting faded!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 9, 2013)

ya im at 1800 ppms remember the gsc isnt a heavy feeder she is supper pissed you can tell on the leafs its my last week before flushing her out i gota make that shooting powder put in work i need a few crowns lolz but ya that goji is a mother fucker lolz its heavy and got a few weeks to go the gsc they are all milky trichomes and the goji is still see threw clear ya im amazed the good thing thow is that the gsc is stinking like NO LIE CHERRY PIE SLASH BUBLE GUM SLASH OG LOLZ i realy cant describe it while the goji smells kinda fruity gee no lie i want to say og but it doesnt smell og it smell fruity i want to say og because of the og structure i dont want to post the oil rig but i will  i think i got the wrong phenoe im shure of it thats what it is with the hunt for a good phenoe.. in all packs i guesss


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2013)

iv wanted to try that shooting powder, shit is supposed to add nice weight right? im using foxfarms chaching to add that resin, and a lil beastie bloomz. mmm those smells make my stomach growl lol whats the genetics of oil rig? you see my pheno hunt, shits a bitch! i wish i had access to elite clones over here. shits a bitch! lol


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 11, 2013)

Dude, seriously, Shooting Powder is the shit, I recommend it over anything and everything as a final ripening booster.

Thumps! You seriously have to get a cut of my GSC, this shit is A+++ mega dank! No hermie issues at all so far, and she grows fucking beautifully! I'm hoping she'll be done in 3 weeks.

Oh, and most the Goji pheno's come out fruity, but as long as it looks like OG and kicks ass like OG, I'll still call it OG. If a dispensary wants to complain about it, they can suck a fat one, because I'll walk out and they'll miss their chance with my extreme danky danks.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 11, 2013)

Jozikins call me dude for shure ill give you a cut of these i got im gona move on to other strains.. but if you need anyone of these ya mine came out goji came out fruit i still gota put her to the high test but i gota say this cats shocking me with his goji i want to see if you put together an arsinal that is worthy.. some breaders put out all kinds of bud sometimes i just rather not waist my time i dont know why they put out strains that are crappy i just turn of thier light never to look in there direction ever again i hope his hear is as good as it looks on the net im gona drop some cash and just see what its all about.. cant wait.. post some pics gee and yes shooting powder is a neccesity i highley recomend it for shure if you aint doing it your fucking up big time!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2013)

ill check out that powder for sure


----------



## thump easy (Sep 13, 2013)

okay so hear she is XXX GSCyo mystro wrong pic can we get the right one up hear?? please stop fucking around already dam who am i talking too??? im talking to my self lolz.... yo THUMPER can we get a close up???it smells like cookie dough, cherry pie, buble gum, and og.. weird you know??? i having fun with it i finaly stablized her.. i had her for a long time already without running her, her original form if stable is to good to be true but i have her in a nother form.. blessed for shure heavy yielding ill post after i take down,, the hole shabam.. PINK LEMONADE it smells of the sweetest pink lemonade ever.. heavy yielder i wish i new her parts but i dont..YO THUMPS CAN WE GET A CLOSE UP???um shure for shure..and the old MASTER PLATNUIM OG very hard to pull of if you even look at her the wrong way she drops balls you can pull it off but she is very finacky i didnt know she was still popular i renamed her oboma og wich is not true genetics of the oboma other than the master they share in comen still supper dupper dank you can find her at clone ville i gifted the owner many years ago the plant he has it and it has spread around all over but i crossed her with xxx platnuim male.. her is the pic..alright alright ill stop playing around gee im creeping my self out... i been in the bat cave way to long sheesh im only kiddding light please!!!! and know the close up sorry mystro no more of that bull shit gee!!!


----------



## riconyc (Sep 13, 2013)

Holy shit I cant read 96 pages I looked around but wtf that last picture of that plant with HUGE fan leaves what strain is that and where can I buy some?


----------



## thump easy (Sep 13, 2013)

and thats it im gota get ready for the fight is it today???? im losing days on my calinder ??? is it me or am i going crazzy????


----------



## thump easy (Sep 13, 2013)

no buys gee free!!!!! meet me at this years cup ill hand them out free!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2013)

fight is saturday night if you mean canelo and mayweather, and what cup you talking about?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2013)

one of the best posts iv read on this site right there! lol those pics are fucking redonkulous, wowsa! ill be inspector gadget and get in that ass, when you light that pass it over here plz!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 13, 2013)

riconyc dude i just seen your post your in new york ill try to figure something out for you let me um fem the the plants ill send you a few beans free and of course green ghost 420 any time ill give your a few cuts im talking about the high times cup im just not shure though man about that cup i heard alot of things about it good and bad so im leary of it but non the less ill go i have caterd to some of the best shops in los angles and Hollywood, venice beach and other places to this day i still get calls from some of the owners thats gota say something???? i think i got what it takes i just hope its a fare entry????? never went to one of these things you know??


----------



## riconyc (Sep 13, 2013)

thump easy said:


> riconyc dude i just seen your post your in new york ill try to figure something out for you let me um fem the the plants ill send you a few beans free and of course green ghost 420 any time ill give your a few cuts im talking about the high times cup im just not shure though man about that cup i heard alot of things about it good and bad so im leary of it but non the less ill go i have caterd to some of the best shops in los angles and Hollywood, venice beach and other places to this day i still get calls from some of the owners thats gota say something???? i think i got what it takes i just hope its a fare entry????? never went to one of these things you know??


Wow man if you do no doubt I'll take care of those babys make sure they get treated right, those are some of the best looking plants ive seen in a while. People should be paying you for those genetics might as well. 
I havent been to any of the cups I want to go to one I also plan on moving to a more friendly state in the next year or so. Central park has a GREAT 4/20 day though people from all over the city come with different kinds of strains in the park and just light up its pretty cool just about the only time we get to do anything like that without getting harressed. If you do take some cuts to the cup Im sure people will love it no doubt about it it even looks tasty and I cant smell it sucks.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2013)

whats the dates on the cup? id be leary too, seems winners are chosen before a single bowl gets packed. tough odds to beat when entering LEGIT fire. im out by new york too my dude , im trying to get shit together to go to maybe the emerald cup. seems like the best cup to fuck around at. i dont think fem beans can do those cuts justice honestly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but if you been working these bitches, locking down traits n shit, then id donate to your cause. those are some of the nicest shits iv seen on here...your handling biz properly.... much respect!

i may say fuck the cup, well catch a fight...

YO THUMPS, GOOD LOOKIN ON THAT CLOSEUP GEE!!!NEEDED THAT SHHH...


----------



## thump easy (Sep 13, 2013)

were is the emerald cup is it up nor cal????


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2013)

no clue, think in the triangle somewhere. its in december i believe.

here we go

http://theemeraldcup.com/


----------



## thump easy (Sep 13, 2013)

im going im fucking going im gona crash in stockton california at my boys place and travel im going i tell the shops i deal with and they say they think i can take got it.. i hope so it never hurts to dream!!![video=youtube_share;c-KVpZmHbac]http://youtu.be/c-KVpZmHbac[/video]dont turn it off let it finish it starts out cocky but let it play out!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hzBCI13rJmA]http://youtu.be/hzBCI13rJmA[/video]it never hurts to try.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-L1stBkpWBc]http://youtu.be/-L1stBkpWBc[/video] another one!!


----------



## riconyc (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;WibmcsEGLKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WibmcsEGLKo[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Sep 14, 2013)

this is a real chick.. lolz what the fuck???are you calling me out??


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 14, 2013)

fights starting


----------



## thump easy (Sep 15, 2013)

dang big dog MAY WEITHER STRAIGHT WAS PLAYING WITH HIM WASNT HE DAM CANT TAKE 17 YEARS OF EXPERIENCE AWAY FROM THE GUY I WANT HIM TO GET KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT BUT I GUESS HE IS TURNING INTO QUIT THE GENTAL MAN.. GOOD MAN NON THE LESS...


----------



## thump easy (Sep 15, 2013)

Good night secrete veiwers im a lil much to take in at any given time.. but it must be good cuz someone watching lolz GOOD NIGHT.. PLEASNT DREAMS...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2013)

lol good day of football too


----------



## thump easy (Sep 18, 2013)

hey how do i delete my acount??


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 18, 2013)

i think in your profile somewhere, somehow


----------



## thump easy (Sep 19, 2013)

gogi og look at my pics their are starting to spread the bud, so bumbed dude im so fucken bumbed its starting to spread i did read about hermies but i pritty good about that i can control it.. but the airy bud isnt cool.. ill post pics


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2013)

your goji is herming? what pics should i peep


----------



## thump easy (Sep 19, 2013)

no dude.. the bud is getting airy its spreading fuck man i wanted tight i took pics of all the nugs in the aroe they share the same nutes so the others arent spreading their supper tight just got two weeks to go and its starting to spread the temp in water is 67 and so is the temp in the room usualy happends when it to hot or root rot my roots are supper white???? fuck i can only think of one other thing but usauly happends when spaying reverse it react like that right of the bat some strains dont like revers and they spread early on im gona give her one last round if it dont make the cut it going in the garbage.. thats the other thing it could have been from the revers so ill give the strain another shot im beeing fair.. but fuck i sprayed revers three weeks ago?? man strange.. and i stack the fucking thing too..


----------



## thump easy (Sep 19, 2013)

let me get done with the chores and ill post hear tonight fuck man!!! this sucks???


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2013)

ah i didnt know you meant getting whispy, i thought u meant herms were spreading. yea that does suck big time! usually hot temps for sheezy, but i have never used reverse so cant compare. the shooting powder has never made shit airy before?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2013)

make sure to chuck it in my trash if u do...


----------



## thump easy (Sep 21, 2013)

no shooting powder has a molecular structure of three diffrent potash molicules i perfer to think of it as steriods you got your test sypinate test inathate and test proinate all are testosterion, in the world of body building they all put on weight diffrently and are administerd on diffrent time lines, same with plants its got potash that is derived in a few diffrent molecule structures the plant will take them all in you get this growth spert that is so asome dude you will notice the big diffrence.. instead of just consoming one molecular stucture its getting a few diffrent ones, at the same time including your regular nutes at the end i use plane water no nutes no sweeteners unlike a few people that run coco or rockwool they like to use the molasses and flush like that.. i dont so it couldnt have been the shooting poweder.. my reservior shares the water with other strains yes i have the same res water on all these strains but if you want a cut ill send one.. hear..take a lookthis is the gscookies xxx.. this is the pink lemonade honestly they are supper rock hard you could throw this at a bandit and knock him outtake a closer look if i needed to i could do this with my rod..[video=youtube_share;58jkqqgVV08]http://youtu.be/58jkqqgVV08[/video]and so i look down and i spot something wrong at this point im not worried about nanerds or anything of that sort because it takes three weeks for seeds to form so instead one of the thing i hate about running new stuff that it could back fire.. so i got three remember so two are the same phenoe the other is short and stinks like ogish.. but hear is another look..this seems to happend if its to hot in a room or if you got root rot but ill post a pic of the roots they are white so its neither of those symptomsthe only other experience i have with this type of seperation is reverse causes some strains to spread after sighn of male pollen they dont seed but instead they spread but this is the first time its doing it on the way out??? ill keep it one more round but i will keep a realy close eye on this strain..


----------



## thump easy (Sep 21, 2013)

fuck i got alot of testers going in i got fire og x critical mas, alien sky walker og and yoda og x fire og, gsc this phenoe is diffrent than all the cookies i run into so but x fire og, alien head band x fire og, tahoe og x candyland. the big black x the white, king lui x111 og x the white, monster cookies x the white, oboma x triple plantnuim, oboma x fire og, pink lemonade x fire og, alien head band x the white, and pink lemonade x jack deisle male.. ow wait i got sweet tooth,and blue dream female x fire og and also sweet thooth, blue dream x jack deisle..and the pink lemade x the white.we will see what happends..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 21, 2013)

damn dude thats a ton of shit going on! your breeding all those crosses?

i couldnt see the nanners in those pics but i could see it starting to get airy, has that funky grinspoon growth starting. which strain is that starting to spread out? that pink lemonade in the net looks cup worthy!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 21, 2013)

no i have no nanerds i just read on his goji on other forums i chalked it up to inexperience on posably their behalf but i never looked at a portfolio or career longjevity so i am maken a bad asumption so i carried on it didnt herm on me but its spreading its okay i could just nip off the stuff far from the bud im also a champion cutter i do it like art..as for the breeding im surprised no one has is breeding with king lui 13 og thats on mother fucken bad mother fucker the real cut!!!! im shocked.. but anyway.. ya i also tracked down that buba gum og.. lolz I FOUND HER I HAVE TRACKED HER DOWN I FOUND HER I FUCKEN FOUND HER LOLZ THIS IS EVERONE YIELDING DREAM>> SHE IS SUPPER FROSTIE SUPPER DENSE SUPPER STONEY IT YEILDS BEYOUND YOUR CAPASITY TO COMPREHEND ITS CRAZZY..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 21, 2013)

oh yesss...speak more of this BUBBA GUMP OG...i need this one too! lol


----------



## thump easy (Sep 21, 2013)

they are already done they are in seed form you got all my crossing coming free thier are a few people i left behind or should i say they left lolz its okay all of them got fem seeds coming.. of everthing i play with and so do you.. its gona be intresting you dont get good at something unless you try..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 21, 2013)

practice makes perfect for sure! damn you already made all those, where the fuck was i! lol no doubt ill test some shit for you, gonna be hard to put those pics^^^ into fem beans tho! lol for real...


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 21, 2013)

Don't know why your plants are spacing out dude, doesn't make sense that it would be bud rot. Have you checked all your timers on your lights? Maybe you got a light turning on early, late, or even in the middle of the night. Either that, or your sauce is to hot or not strong enough. Maybe pests? Leaves look pretty clean though.

Hey man, if you have too much test gear, I'd be happy to take it on. We're deciding which strains to keep right now and I'd like to find something better still. I have to say man, as far as other breeders go, TGA Subcool is not my favorite, but his Jack The Ripper is probably the single best haze I have ever smoked. It was a super frosty, super sticky, super fat yielding plant, and it is by far the strongest smelling jar of buds I've ever had the pleasure of dipping my nose into. Finished in 8 weeks.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 21, 2013)

okay well im shure we are do for our a lil reunion for shure i also got that death widow someone came buy today and he told me when he smoked it he closed his eyes in the shower and thought that lost his balance and its was to far to strong you cant hide the high even if your a vetran smoker i got those been still from a few years back you like hazes try this one on lolz if you want it ill give it to you.. and a few others


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 21, 2013)

Hell yeah, my nigga. Yeah dude, we're trying to plan something out to go hang out. Death Widow sounds pretty bad ass dude, I've had that happen to me before, so stoned in the shower that when I closed my eyes I couldn't tell up from down.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;h32_wNcjLZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h32_wNcjLZA&amp;feature=share&amp;list=TLj0FLkoHie hw[/video]dam im hungry i can almost taste the smile on my face fuck this top romen shit lolz im so over it i want hot sauce some egges and pan cakes.. lolz and a steak almost im almost thier.. fweeeeeeewwwwwiiieee the dogs are hungry lolz they can almost taste the treats...feast or famin...


----------



## thump easy (Sep 23, 2013)

hey big dog i think HIGH TIMES HERD US LOLZ THEY GOT PICS OF NUG FLOWER LOLZ IM LOVING LIFE RIGHT NOW!!!THIS NEXT MAG LOLZ THEY GOTA GET THIER SHIT TOGETHER LOLZ more strains that need to make that mag..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 23, 2013)

damn id love to oven dry that bitch and smoke the whole thing in one wrap, that the xxx gsc?

o yea i been meaning to ask you, how do you collect pollen and do the pollinating?


----------



## thump easy (Sep 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7pl2L-ldozI]http://youtu.be/7pl2L-ldozI[/video]im liken san cisco


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 23, 2013)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 2832386hey big dog i think HIGH TIMES HERD US LOLZ THEY GOT PICS OF NUG FLOWER LOLZ IM LOVING LIFE RIGHT NOW!!!THIS NEXT MAG LOLZ THEY GOTA GET THIER SHIT TOGETHER LOLZ more strains that need to make that mag..


Wait, what? You're in High Times right now?

Dude, whatever that stuff is, that is what I want. That is some heavy yielding dank, good job dude. It's fucking super tough to get that yield + those frosty thick leaves. Damn, not to mention that blue/purple color. It looks like my Phantom Cookies but with a way heavier yield. Color and frost is dead spot-on with the Phantom Cookies, but way way way heavier.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 23, 2013)

no its that platnuim master og x xxx platnuim.. THE OBOMA OG X TRIPPLE PLATNUIM its funny how far a name goes im laughing RENAY IF YOU READ THIS BIG DOG EVEN THOW WE FELL OUT ON A SHOP HOMIE BOY I WANT YOU TO KNOW YOU ALWAYS HAD A NACK FOR STRAIN NAMING LOOK HOW FAR THE SHITS SPREADS OBOMA OG AND THE LIQUID COKE OG!!!! I hope life is treating you well homie im sorry it didnt work out...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 23, 2013)

they gotta nice vibe


----------



## thump easy (Sep 23, 2013)

lolz ill post im so excited man IM FUNNING HUNGY DUDE I HAVE NOTHING IN MY FRIDGE LOLZ IT FEELS GREAT TO FINISH THE FINISH LINE.... SHEESH I ALMOST DIDNT MAKE IT.. MY EYES ARE WATERY... THANK GOD!!!!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks like Rib Roast is on the menu next week.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 23, 2013)

FUCK YA MAN ITS ALWAYS LIKE THIS ISNT IT???? hahahah im loving it im fucking i almost didnt make it fuck man!!!!!!!! lolz man i about shead some tears.. ohhh another close call fuck man!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 23, 2013)

LOL shits a good feeling to make it to the finish line! i never do! i gotta grow a pawn plant, a plant to be sacrificed and smoked early while i wait for the real plant to finish lol yooooooooo order a pizza mayne! that why youre tearing up, cause you funning hungy! lol

i just journaled a bunch of pictures, tell me what you think about em. how much you like or hate em but let me know lol i took shots of every branch. my first official harvest of that ghost train haze , shes a fiesty bitch!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 23, 2013)

its a long long LONG STORY but i dont want to go into details i about lost my shit to root rot i fought it out till the end and berly brought them back it took 1 1/2 to berly get them out of shock and new roots add up chemies cost and rent and then the summer hit me the shit get hot in the desert to it took me 4 month and well i about wiped my self out and this breading thing take light space and well not all make the cut.. but long story short i found one dollar in my laudry lolz top romines and im tired of it fuck im broke gee.. but not for long.. and the few people that owed me money i always say dont front no one but this time i fell in again and i new better but its not the first time or it wont be the last time i get fooled humans are a trip for realz but ill remember this for the next person that asked me for a front lolz...and ill check it out for shure..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 23, 2013)

damn root rot! close call ...i also feel that IM BROKE BUT NOT FOR LONG!! FINALLY CUT A CHECK OFF THIS BITCH...and i also feel that going though my laundry and found a 5....FUCK YEA! we going out...i hate getting burned when i trust too much! family gets me the worst...


----------



## thump easy (Sep 23, 2013)

its over i remember one time long ago i had no food and i had like a month and a few days the shop got hit.. i was like what????? i had no cash to finish so i went out and payed for the nutrients one tuna a day i had stacked those tunna's high i had to eat one a day fuck i lost so much weight i was hungy all i wanted was food i found my self walking into mcdonalds to grab ketup packets and i also say herms i had day in day out day in day out fuck man my power went out for like ten days and the renter was knocking i had to wait wait wait wait back then i was in 707 dirt bring them out to the light and then dark fuck man i was washed up i took it down dried i was fucking hungry and wen i finaly reached the store nothing was wrong with the flower???? lolz that was the most horable think ever and years ago it wasnt a good thing for anything to go wrong.. ow man!!!!! i think 40 to 50 days dude bread or even manays with the tunna was great i so wished my tuna sandwitch had may or even bread lolz.. fuck i got stories lolz all i can say is IM FUCKEN HAPPY


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 23, 2013)

ill smoke to that! ill get u a tuna sub too lol extra mayo and EXTRA GWAP


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 23, 2013)

Damn, I've had it bad before, but I was able to fall back on food stamps. that sucks dude.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 23, 2013)

lolz no food stamps big dog i cant leave you know how i am id rather starve gee but this dry spell wasnt a big strech it was short lived my phone is goning off the fucken hook my patients havent stop texting im gona post because they say some amazing things that keeps me doing what i do, and that the reason i always say i only keep what is gona take care of me if it doesnt work i trash them for this very reason i tell the plants i will keep you and take care of you but you have to take care of me... lolz ow man its on!!! THATS WHY I RIDE WITH MY GEAR I HOLD IT CLOSE TO ME CUZ IT TAKES CARE OF ME!!!! i only ride with the *ONES THAT ARE WORTHY OF THE LIGHT!!!!*


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 23, 2013)

Bahaha, hell yeah dude, I'm trashing everything I didn't like this round. I haven't harvested my favorites which I have the most faith in yet, phantom cookies, gsc, and tranquil elephantizer. but they are beautiful. fuck some of these stains though, Holland's hope is a shitty strain, surprised sensi seeds carries it. and my pink lemonade plant is not looking very promising in weight so far, but it isn't dry enough to weigh yet. yours looks way heavier, even though my lemonade was outdoor.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 24, 2013)

dam Jozikins lolz i had a budy clone some clone well not a budy anymore he gave some of my cuts out i asked him to save me some cuts they had mold gee and he told me after i was having problems the rockwool in cubes DAM it set me back one month and a half after i hooked him with a few seeds and gave em strains a bho pump but the dude was hating he was upset when my tisue culture rooted also was upset cuz i have a set of growers i comunicate with elite genetics not only elite and you know i aint lien all i can say is the dude was haten i think he sabatoj i could be wrong but i dout it on the other end i had a few groupies that jock the work all at the same time dip out.. so i was pritty much stuck this breeding shit aint were its at gee not all the crosses come out.. and if you doing seeds homie i taken a medical pay cut by half.. not all come out some grow airy some just hairy some drop balls some very few do come out and you know how picky i am im my own worst critic... so i gota take it slower... on the other hand no more fronts for life i got block these fools like bruce lee. but i ran out of nutrients gee i was a few packs of shooting powder believe me gee if i had the cash i would have bought a few packs more but fuck it the nugs are so dense and supper duper nuggie Im gona tell you why your pink lemonade you guys came down to town and you grabed clones the cubes have mildew gee.. I SWEAR TO GOD GEE.. BETTER YET I SWEAR ON ME GEE.. some time you just cant trust people specialy when money comes in the equation even thow thier no good people get greedy and still sell you shit.. and its your family that has to suffer fuck that im just gona take cuts on my own steril some time i dont because of all the testers i got its just not cool even if you dont use all of them male and shit you now the number game and thats why i did that but like i sead homie mine are supper heavy dog last pick aint shit they swoll up even more gee... i crossed it with fire og.. but anyways no more friends no more new cats gee.. alot of haters some dude just come in and try to wipe away all these years away gee it aint even like that the only thing that trips me out is im a trained ass fighter ask mikey and people or the devil puts these cats infront of my path to crush me because it take a lot to not jump in the ride and drag a mother fucker out and beat the shit out of them... The only thing that hold me back is the cage and i dont like living in a kage.. gee thats not for me i love MY FREEDOM!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 24, 2013)

anyways the dude services all three clinics and the place he places his cuts its got mold spores gee.. its not cool like i sead homie seed her up or just wait ill be taken cuts for you also she is slow at first but FUCK DOG SHE PUTS OUT DONKY DICK COLAS!!! im not hating on the cat not at all to each their own i dont need the clone game or clone money fuck that i dont play with the numbers. dont need to but just becare full you should have called me gee.. out hear homie they aint to many great growers still some of the best fire is still brought out of los angles that hits the top shelf out hear cuz top shelf out hear is pritty sad.. out in los angles you have to have fire or you'll go EXTINCT!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 24, 2013)

its gota be straight fire!!! I will not tolerate junk!!!! Or excuses!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2013)

your boy sounded lazy, you should be able to kill mold and shit. maybe sabotage liek u said... either way with friends like that your guaranteed to lose your freedom


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 24, 2013)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 2834208its gota be straight fire!!! I will not tolerate junk!!!! Or excuses!!!


Ahahaha, that's some fucking funny as fuck shit right there thumps! Yeah, Mike has told me enough stories for me to know that you can whoop some ass. But the cuts weren't moldy, I inspect foreign cuts better than Boarder Patrol, lol. I definitely want to start picking up your cuts, you have the discerning eye it takes to make some serious dank.

In speaking of which, check this Phantom Cookie girl I got going outside, better than any GSC I've ever seen, looks more like Phantom, but with purps.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 24, 2013)

well greenghost420 i have to say its harder in aroe, its magnified 100 times brown algea is the hardest to combat in aroe gee... AROE IS THE HARDEST OF ALL THE SYSTEMS BUT VERY REWARDING... so if you feed benificals which i love to do it will feed brown algea its hard big time so then you gota cut out all the roots and if thier babies you have to wait for them to root again sets you back two weeks and then go steril but you have to break the system down to get all the brown alge build up that mean lines, pumps, bublers manifold, chanbers, and these chanbers are a fucken pain in the ass to sterilize you see the scum wont wash away i dont care what you use you gota scrub it out, becuase it will starilize the scum on the surface but the moment you in a good week it only takes hours for the brown algae to reapear and its hours and hours of flushing braken down seting up droping water and doing over and over the hardest part is the chanbers cleaning them it takes for ever you cant fit a hand inside holes are to small you got to use all kinds of brushes its a bitch!!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 24, 2013)

thump easy said:


> well greenghost420 i have to say its harder in aroe, its magnified 100 times brown algea is the hardest to combat in aroe gee... AROE IS THE HARDEST OF ALL THE SYSTEMS BUT VERY REWARDING... so if you feed benificals which i love to do it will feed brown algea its hard big time so then you gota cut out all the roots and if thier babies you have to wait for them to root again sets you back two weeks and then go steril but you have to break the system down to get all the brown alge build up that mean lines, pumps, bublers manifold, chanbers, and these chanbers are a fucken pain in the ass to sterilize you see the scum wont wash away i dont care what you use you gota scrub it out, becuase it will starilize the scum on the surface but the moment you in a good week it only takes hours for the brown algae to reapear and its hours and hours of flushing braken down seting up droping water and doing over and over the hardest part is the chanbers cleaning them it takes for ever you cant fit a hand inside holes are to small you got to use all kinds of brushes its a bitch!!!!


You might have to just cut all beneficials and carbs, and just run H2O2 and Drip Clean perpetually. BUD XL by H&G is a artificial carb, or something like that, you can read up on their site about it, www.house-garden.us but it'll allow you to keep things clean and still get sweet, fat buds. I used to only use H&G's line up, they are quality for sure.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 24, 2013)

ow i know how to get out of it its just the time to break down gee remember the place lolz this is after boneing out to los angles after getting home house and garden root excelerator is an amazing product i live by it but in the brown algea situation fuck it feeds it the zymes do too.. this is just one day after water feeds the lazer lines the nutrients just bring that shit into full blown mode.and well i always bring them back but when i use zymes and benies the flowers come out hella sweet the taste like what they smell like geelil by lil *G*


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2013)

running bennies is where its at. shits hard to do in aero. i thought about it and thought about alternating bennies with h2o2 or along those lines. theres a thread here that talks abot killing brown slime with i think budswel. i have and ebb n grow i want to run and would try that shit first if i did. the clean down is what turned me away from aero, im too lazy lol and am about to sell the ebb n gro. soil got the flavor i need...


----------



## thump easy (Sep 24, 2013)

but you can grab more weight and more frost in areo plus the clinics prefer it over others its good g try it one time you wont go back...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2013)

trust me i want to and have bid on a few systems in the past. plants finish faster too? you ever have that like a 60 day plant done in 55 cause of aero?


----------



## thump easy (Sep 25, 2013)

dam big dog i wish lolz thats not true.. finish line isnt always as close as it seems big doggie the truth be told shure you can cut it early and it will be good enough but i dont rely on early cuting homie i would be eating like a fucken king !!!!!! sushi, stake houses, sea food resteraunts, the kind of resteraunts were the rich white folk would look at me and drop their utincles and just stare i be telling the watress YO CAN YOU GET ME A BOOTH I GOT ROOD PEOPLE NEXT TO ME THAT JUST KEEP STAIRING!!!! i leaving fat fucken tips and not worry about my bills or my dogs food.. i just ate pizza from lil ceasars pizza gee and i was so thanking god lolz i borrowed money to get food i cant take it no more.. gee.. lolz i cut so early but i cant do that the reason im in so high demand is i cut when the trycomes are amber gee i live by my trycome scope.. but no early never


----------



## thump easy (Sep 25, 2013)

my fridge is still empty ill post a pic homie im not kidding shit i cut so early like a mother fucker homie rents hear bills are stacked and im loosing weight.. but i cant cut early thats just not me i need the amber thats what seperates the good growers from real growers..


----------



## thump easy (Sep 25, 2013)

i want to eat my avitar homie lolz for realz..


----------



## thump easy (Sep 25, 2013)

fuck the hunger the finish line is right is hear gee.. its hear.. next i will let you in a lil secrete i usto travel all over the california state met alot of growers some rood as fuck.. dicks ready to through blows, asholes and realy kind growers, long stays and clinics that lie about genetics i cant tell you how many times i fill my space and it isnt what it is.. im always looking for fire i have tried seedbanks threw friends that given me plants and asked LOOK THUMPER HEAR IS THIS CUT LET ME SEE WHAT YOU CAN DO WITH IT.. MANY MANY TIMES BECAUSE THEY KNOW and ill run it NO FUCKEN WAY HOMIE im not going threw that disapointment anymore no more running down so called strains i say 3 out of like 15 gerny's it was worth it...but sometimes its worth it.. that white fire mikey grew mad it to cochella fest FERGY AND WILL I AM AND SOME OTHER OW YA BABY BASH had their people contact the shop and the shop called me lolz i called mikey lolz they sead it was the best fire they ever smoke they wanted a pound.. lolz but mike had no pound but its the grower too behind the flower it takes a great grower to bring it out!!!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 25, 2013)

take a look at california's weedmaps... sometimes the plant just doesnt yeild so it gets no atention that should be a good indicator.. and that their doesnt lie dont look at the percentages thats a lie to gee stoners are lazzy they dont go in and put down what sells the most... but keep your eyes on the product and dont pay attention to the comments their hatters and also implants on the comments.. gee open your eyes dont let the weed game turn into boxxing my old partner and grower larry webster regional champ once told me boxing is so corrupt that thier are alot of boxers that are fucken asome but they never make the lime light.. its sad and some of the best fights will never happend you want to look at a pic of a great friend im not shure he is still alive im shure he like 70 years old..well i cant post pic im shure he wouldnt like it.. If you read this big dog, im sorry and i miss you i hope life is treating you well...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2013)

what, you can fit into skinny jeans now too?!!!! im a fat dude, everywhere i go i see someone from 6 months ago and they like, damn tee you losing weight or what! im like yea, ramen noodles and pb n jellies. i feel your hunger pains and, on that eating large tip...i used to leave huge ass tips. chinese love seeing me coming,and when my friends go without me,chinese or greeks like,wheres tee! you fucks dont tips like him... i love going out and eating fine dining! but i just borrowed food stamps from mommy yesterday,LOL! can i get a slice of your lil Cs mayne, what you get on it! but i see the finish line for money, 17 days n counting, then 5 for drying and fuck curing lol heads cant wait...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2013)

thump easy said:


> i want to eat my avitar homie lolz for realz..


HAHAHAH killed me on this shit...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2013)

yea i have seen the comments on weedmaps, haters hating and clubs hying shit up on lies. just like boxing, shit is mad shady! shats fucking lame! one reason why i want to get in the biz is so people got someone they know they can trust looking out for them. to me, LOYALTY IS WORTH MORE THAN WEALTH! iv been living off good karma i racked up in my life lol


----------



## thump easy (Sep 25, 2013)

the first money i get im paying my debts next is food next is im post pics of the hungy homeless gee thats on the map i gota give my god his.. mike can only tell you im crazzy.. right SWINDLER... and next up grade, and next few steps.. but ya look at the comodity of the strain look at location look at LOCATION FAMOUS SHOPS ARE FAMOUS BECAUSE THEY DISH OUT QUALITY AND LOOK AT THAT MENU most dont have the the strains that hight times or skunk mag has but they do make it on if it yeilds and if its supper fire be smart look and look good if it stays on the menue to long it could indicate that the comodity is slow moving or they grew to much but if its gone in one day or a few days the owner usualy will be calling and thier is the comodity what the people want.. thats the comodity gee but its gota yeild its gota be good for the grower as well no one wants to work for free remember the clinic is just the broker there money is on the flip.. so do your home work gee..


----------



## thump easy (Sep 25, 2013)

okay im not hating im just woundering why raskal hasnt made a fucken cup or a mag shot i dont even know this dude??? im just shocked homie straight shocked????


----------



## thump easy (Sep 25, 2013)

sour deisle an all time favorite right heavy weight and it goes in and out of style you gota keep this around alive and dip in and out ever so often..and cross it with the pink lemonade two heavy weights.. but i need a male right??this is a tester it stinks okay no balls so ill test it in the real system and i got a pink lemonade of this platnuim cookies x gdp x fire og thats what this lil nug is it stinks fucken fire ogeeeeish and purple but i got it crossed with pink lemonade i will hit it with the males i get out of the pink if its fire if not all will go in the trash.. i have no time for trash.. i cant go hungy playing with crap


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2013)

man that lemonade looks so fuckin good! and you dont need a male but i would prefer you use one lol


----------



## skuba (Sep 25, 2013)

fuckin rowdy thump, those nugs are massive


----------



## thump easy (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;WGEZ53eREJU]http://youtu.be/WGEZ53eREJU[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;YA-W01zhHbM]http://youtu.be/YA-W01zhHbM[/video]


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2013)

whatup! how do you go about selecting male? or do you go the fem route?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2013)

wow mayweathers a fucking bitch! lol talking bout shane mosley on steroids to get the talk off him. dude eas right calling floyd pernell sweetpea lol i love hopkins man! fucking soldier right there... i was such a roy jones fan till hopkins punked his ass on tv, telling him fight me roy please, ill come up 20 pounds just let me fuck you up! roy threw his headphones and ran off cryiing! but mayweather is such a bitch he just paid pacquioa some money in a lawsuit where mayweather said manny used roids. him and 50 cent arent even friends anymore because of money! haha fucking dude...it takes 6 months to build the fight...lame! dude fights once a year to starve boxing fans and build hype. i like this dude ginnady golovkin, peep him out. and that last fight with money, that was him "looking for the knockout",haha that was money being aggressive trying to ko canelo. weak!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 25, 2013)

to tell you the truth i havent been male salecting i just been testing the waters and if the leaf structure strikes me the same as the others i go with it some that have two strains like 40 or 60 i try and i noticed that some herm i noticed so far when i have kush leaves and male kush leaves they stay solid nothing in selecting gee im new to all this and thats why i dont want to give away beens that are both sexes i dont want anyone to jeperdise a crop over my in experience by no means am i a pro gee i am and always was a cut man i take cuts gee i just started breeding and im still green and wet behind the ears but dont take that as a weekness I HAVE GROWN AND GROWN ALOT OF STRAINS AND RAN IN MANY CIRCLES and i know a good strain when i grow one!!!!!! lolz if i were you i bee asking the pro's all i am is a good grower thats all..


----------



## thump easy (Sep 25, 2013)

im gona have to check out that fighter i havent been watching the tube on t.v. i need a fight channell is their any????


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Damn last fight channel i saw was when espn play mostly classic boxing. I wish there was a fight channel! There might be i havent looked around,if i find one ill link you up! But that dude triple g is nice, hes got heavy hands like his gloves are loaded and good skills, last fight he showed some chin i believe too. Ill find a few fights for you ro peep.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2013)

thump easy said:


> to tell you the truth i havent been male salecting i just been testing the waters and if the leaf structure strikes me the same as the others i go with it some that have two strains like 40 or 60 i try and i noticed that some herm i noticed so far when i have kush leaves and male kush leaves they stay solid nothing in selecting gee im new to all this and thats why i dont want to give away beens that are both sexes i dont want anyone to jeperdise a crop over my in experience by no means am i a pro gee i am and always was a cut man i take cuts gee i just started breeding and im still green and wet behind the ears but dont take that as a weekness I HAVE GROWN AND GROWN ALOT OF STRAINS AND RAN IN MANY CIRCLES and i know a good strain when i grow one!!!!!! lolz if i were you i bee asking the pro's all i am is a good grower thats all..


nice so your still learning, good to know im not the only one! lol seems like everyone on here KNOWS IT ALLLLLLLL. as far as selecting a good male, in my opinion, you have to grow the male out and check the smells, colors, bud set, node spacing, quality of resin and greasiness, and cant forget budsize! and also maybe testing flavors somehow,maybe bho. males put out resin but with the pollen must be a bitch smoking that rez lol maybe after our work well just write a book say fuck breeding lol


----------



## thump easy (Sep 26, 2013)

that what i was thinking i wanted to write a book i got a lot you guys dont know about me a few friends past away i got a killer story for realz.. but im thinking it will have to be about growing i seem to teach kats of all calibers and they all say that i got steeloe and thats all hear thats why i want to compete for realz..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2013)

and people will buy the book! when your genuine, honest and have integrity...people will support that! people will wanna know where you came from and how you got there,even if that info fits on the inside cover.lol and on top of that, im so competitive i cant help myself! i constantly hear"not everythings a competition"...i love winning, right charlie! tigerblood style!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 26, 2013)

thanks man but its a long shot lets see how it goes down nothing in life is what it seems nothing ever goes acording to plan so lets just enjoy the genetics we have and see what happends..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2013)

yea cant get to hopeful cause they are hard to win, specially if they are predetermined lol


----------



## thump easy (Sep 26, 2013)

man me and my boy from up north just got of the phone we were just talking about that thier is a few strains no lie dont know how they made the mags and the flower both of us cracked beens the flowers sucked so bad i droped the donation as if it were out doors thats realy bad.. thats scandless i hope they aint rigged like boxing did you like that may weither pics his fights man i hope its real gee i got skills homie ill smash all over those beens if thats whats making the magazine pages, fucken makes me wana thow up!!! gee....ill smash on alot of genetics gee!!!!! straight up..


----------



## thump easy (Sep 26, 2013)

dude she got big ow woops i ment she got some big ow budsshe is realy heavy for realz it hurt my arms to ppull her out!!!!let me give you a better look from the top but ill crawl under her..and hear is the plant she is wider when she is in her element...girl scout cookies x tripple planuim gee!!!! thumpers cookies lolz hahah just playing man!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 26, 2013)

hope you like it i put everthing into it i had i kept her to long i stablized her first shot man one seed hahhahah im loving it smells like buble gum and cherry pie the og scent is faint.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 26, 2013)

okay thats my last plant gee ill post some pics my internet service is going off i also taken a vacation see you guys in a few months  im found another spot its gona take me a few months but ill be back like in january feb, im out!!! ill post a pic of the flower before it goes off... good luck!!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 26, 2013)

thump easy said:


> dude she got big ow View attachment 2837360woops i ment she got some big ow budsView attachment 2837367she is realy heavy for realz it hurt my arms to ppull her out!!!!View attachment 2837374let me give you a better look from the top but ill crawl under her..View attachment 2837375and hear is the plant she is wider when she is in her element...View attachment 2837379girl scout cookies x tripple planuim gee!!!! thumpers cookies lolz hahah just playing man!!!!


I think I want that. Lol, I want everything you grow, though.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2013)

no doubt about that^^^ enjoy yourself on tha vacay!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2013)

cutting down tree trunks n shit over there!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2013)

shit we had steak and cheese tonight, KFC last night, mcdonalds 2 nights ago. already bulking back up lol


----------



## thump easy (Sep 27, 2013)

yes and i had went out to eat it was good man i got say i thank jesus every day and more these days man starving sux!!!!!! lolz did you catch those pics hahah im such an ass right!!!ill smoke one for you guys!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2013)

you smoking off your lil sisters bowl? wheres the rig! lol starving does suck man, i got ben and jerrys and friendlys in the same bowl right now lol


----------



## thump easy (Sep 27, 2013)

they trip still over thier when you blaze man so its got be small incognitoe, havent you herd of the L.A.P.D. they dont fuck around for realz....


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2013)

i was just joshing ya homie! blazing on the beach is the shit! i always do beachburns


----------



## thump easy (Sep 27, 2013)

ow i know im just a foolio dont take offence i talk alot of shit but i realy dont mean 79 percent of what i say... i just get bored in the bat cave!!lolz i like this pic.. but realy i wish you the besst greatest harvest every.... and everyone deserves a GREAT HARVEST!!! to everyone one that supported me private likes I SEE ALL OF YOU THANK YOU!!! BEST TO ALL OF YOU GUYS THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2013)

from what i could see, your sister had a nice piece of glass lol


----------



## thump easy (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Mr_uHJPUlO8]http://youtu.be/Mr_uHJPUlO8[/video]


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2013)

man im hungry, whats for dinner tonight gee?


----------



## thump easy (Sep 27, 2013)

Lobster


----------



## thump easy (Sep 27, 2013)

come threw ill take you out to eat!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;GfQqJdiYFb0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfQqJdiYFb0[/video]

this guy reminds me of when tyson was trained by cus, hes got power in both hands, footwork, smarts, just a beast and expect floyd to retire before having to fight him lol this dude is like 25-0 with 23 kos. if you havent seen it ill post up tysons greatest, reminds me of this golovkin so fucking much. just a machine.tyson was faster though lol and i cant do seafood homie but ill take a steak or whatever! you pay the tab ill pay for the tip,


----------



## thump easy (Sep 29, 2013)

i myself cant see tyson in him what i see is heart he's got a way of still busting through the gloves on his uper cuts nice.. id like him to fight bradley im not to found of bradley even thow we share this valley actually i deliver to an indian cat that lives in a gated comunity he also lives in that community they drive the same black escalade.. i had forgoten the code to get in and the indian cat wasnt picking up indian as in american native feather in the hair kinda casinoe racken money kinda indian lolz he probley get mad if he read this im only kidding gee if you ever read this.. anyways i thought it was him i was stuck at the gate she was pulling out i just waved bradleys wife me thinking it was my boys women she looked dead at me and just doved off, so i rolled up on this cat i sead dam gee your rides still hear i thought i seen your women drive off he sead HELL NO GEE THATS BRADLEYS WIFE i was like she was hella roud i yelled and sead you im stuck and she just peeled out.. owhh lolz thats fucked up im defenitly not a fan at all and even less now.. so ya lets see that fight go down first..


----------



## thump easy (Sep 30, 2013)

dam that XXX GSC 9 ounces 20 grams DAM SHE IS A YEILDER... NEXT UP ILL PUT IT UP AGAINST THE GOGI OG ITS RIGHT THIER ITS A CLOSE RACE!! ILL POST PICS


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 30, 2013)

dayummm! heavyweight for sure...


----------



## thump easy (Oct 2, 2013)

still hitting the high 390 at the shop i always make the supper top self every fucken time!!! IM LOVING IT!!!! heavy weight it is already got comments on the weedmaps i love this shit.. it always good to pull off right at peak!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 3, 2013)

where do i look


----------



## thump easy (Oct 4, 2013)

well what do you think first ill put it against the pink lemonade!!!! *VS* goji og!!!!!!dam she wont post this forums been acting funny with me lattley am i on the rade are??lets see if the videos work


----------



## thump easy (Oct 4, 2013)

hear we go... the truth nothing but the nittie gritty..


----------



## thump easy (Oct 4, 2013)

to be continued i got say its gona be a close race between the pink lemonade and xxx gsc and the goji og


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2013)

nice, i love someones behind that bush! lol shit is looking dank! where on weedmaps do i peep the work out


----------



## thump easy (Oct 4, 2013)

well lets see hear.. lolz


----------



## thump easy (Oct 4, 2013)

View attachment 2846686hear you go..


----------



## thump easy (Oct 4, 2013)

Im bringing that cup home gee.. but im not from palm springs im from the los angles area, POMONA i moved back to do this i realy just want to build homes high end homes thats all.. after that cup.. its over.. no more gee.. no seeds at all....


----------



## thump easy (Oct 4, 2013)

okay lets get back to the vs.. jobView attachment 2846688 vs so the gogi is realy healthy..
the first pic is pink lemonade its rock hard no airy nugs at all vs the goji i got some airy nugs not all but a portion of it to me the goji wins the weight fight but not all will be put on the shelf i have a realy good reputation for quality so i will have to do another run and posabley cut out the bottom and leave a foot hopefully that will give me solid nugs ok the pink close up.. man to be continued this shit taking for fucken ever.. ill post pics but the goji wins the weight fight good job okay pink lemonade vs...


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 5, 2013)

Um, I'll take a cut of both, lol. I'm about to veg up a Goji to go against my Pink Lemonade, but I hear everyone is going for the Goji over everything. And don't worry, me, you, and everyone else on RIU is having trouble with with uploading pics.

Is that you in the Nike's? You better wash those things up, they look beat!

...And hurray for 200 dollars of wine for free, I'm feeling fuckin' fine!


----------



## thump easy (Oct 5, 2013)

lolz no i dont own any nikeys thats the help they wearing the old close cuz its time to clean the aroe gee.. its wet and messy bring the old cloths... lolz that coupon that seas im the best breader in the valley thats not true, i happy they think so but thats not true, im very flaterd.. we made a mendz and they are returning a elite gem the sugar og.... elite and people wounder how i do this. thats in return for the realease of the pink lemonade that shouldnt have spread.. so i took it as a breaking point backed by a california real medical clinic awwwwww... the irony is im lagit.. but nothing in life is certain lets see what happends..


----------



## thump easy (Oct 5, 2013)

i do love genetics and goji is a good comodity in my book.. good job!!!!! and i dedicate this song to bodhi [video=youtube_share;liZm1im2erU]http://youtu.be/liZm1im2erU[/video]i love bad ass genetics..


----------



## thump easy (Oct 5, 2013)

http://youtu.be/rDElpV-OzlQ<a href="http://youtu.be/rDElpV-OzlQ" target="_blank">[video=youtube_share;rDElpV-OzlQ]http://youtu.be/rDElpV-OzlQ[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;72VG4tMW-tQ]http://youtu.be/72VG4tMW-tQ[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hDt5kVOfwfY]http://youtu.be/hDt5kVOfwfY[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;YNXMG6LuIo8]http://youtu.be/YNXMG6LuIo8[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Oct 6, 2013)

2,3,5,8,13,21,34,55,89,144,233 THE BLUE PRINT!!!! the code for life..


----------



## TN Jedeye (Oct 6, 2013)

I read the first page.... what the fuck is going on in here????


----------



## thump easy (Oct 6, 2013)

we are maken bread gee lolz.. just kidding im trying to figure out how to make crosses some of the best genetics out thier turned me down to a promise of a clinical discount for volume seeds.. so i desided to figure it out and well hear we are thus far.


----------



## thump easy (Oct 7, 2013)

half and half


----------



## berad4guvna (Oct 7, 2013)

thump easy said:


> 2,3,5,8,13,21,34,55,89,144,233 THE BLUE PRINT!!!! the code for life..


The fibonacci-sequence! you should look up a song by the band Tool they wrote a song in time signatures that follow the Fibonacci Sequence. Its called Lateralus

O, and I'm testing Bodhi's Goji F3 X Napoli OG. The Goji is fire fire fire . 

Hey thump when we linking up bro?

Hear is some outdoor Goji Cooter from the depot.

*Goji Outdoor Hawaii*
Here's some pic's of my Goji grow....the plants were as advertised, biggest, thickest "OG" plant that I've grown to date. Smelled great, smoke report will follow.

















































​


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 7, 2013)

WHAT UPPPPPPPPP


----------



## thump easy (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JA8VJh0UJtg]http://youtu.be/JA8VJh0UJtg[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Oct 9, 2013)

not much just doing the dang thing sorry guys yes we will meet up soon and nothing but this[video=youtube_share;M94yyfWy-KI]http://youtu.be/M94yyfWy-KI[/video]


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 9, 2013)

nice trimjob there homie!! i just made some drysift and bubble, shit came out sticky icky...


----------



## thump easy (Oct 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;iDHI2E9GVIM]http://youtu.be/iDHI2E9GVIM[/video]the darkness in the valley..


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 12, 2013)

Dude thumps, isn't Monster Cookies your own creation? These dudes are repping it on weed maps.
https://weedmaps.com/dispensaries/california/san-bernardino/cali-direct-san-bernardino?c=dispensaries Cali Direct Deliveries


----------



## thump easy (Oct 12, 2013)

no monster cookies is a cut from up north again i met with justin!!! from stockton california not my creation at all... its real thow im running it this round see what happends after my vacation set for the 19 im gona be gone for a month or two


----------



## thump easy (Oct 12, 2013)

well Jozikins the cut im running was tripple platnuim x gsc... that other cut looks like big bud lolz the orange hairs their is a few people with the cut but you now that the liquid penutbuter og looks just like the liquid coke og...


----------



## thump easy (Oct 17, 2013)

sorry guys i been on the grynd!!!!and of course i had to make a pit stop!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Oct 17, 2013)

ill post pics of the oil rig hear in a day or so.. lolz im smiling all the way to the food court!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 17, 2013)

dont grind too hard!!


----------



## thump easy (Oct 23, 2013)

sorry guys and jozikins dude i been so bizzy i had my mother in the hospital she just got out of sergery no pitty please she is doing great... anyways i been so bizzy i been redizzining my aroe the way they made it suck big balls why does a street child have to come in and correct all this shit it sucks and takes hours to clean and re do the manifold i see they already cought on to our dissign..
making the aroe a lot faster to clean and see that no shit is left unsanitized.. fuck they should hire me as their sole designer... well i neglectid the oil rig she didnt put out so i just let her go but i was shocked to see it cured hella frosty it smelled like pionions but i wont give her another change if they dont yield i dont do them i just cant do that ill starve to death..


----------



## thump easy (Oct 23, 2013)

and i will be back in a few months i got the THUMP WALKER OG on its way and will be entering it at the next cup.. good luck guys i got about 15 diffrents seed baches i need to test..


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 25, 2013)

Now accepting test gear, lol.


----------



## thump easy (Oct 27, 2013)

the oil rig turned out to be supper fire.. but i didnt get a yeilding phenoe


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 28, 2013)

well at least its flame


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 29, 2013)

That's how my Phantom Cookies was. It actually did yield pretty well, stood up to everything else. It just didn't yield what I was hoping because I knew it was going to be my best, and it is. The Qush by TGA was a really good yielder, and my pheno is an excellent representation of Pre 98 Bubba Kush; smell, look, frost, and effect. I'm trying to save the clones of the Qush and the Phantom Cookies, my veg room got some serious neglect, but I think at least the Jedi Kush, Qush, Tranquil Elephantizer, and Phantom Cookies are going to make it, and that's really all I want out of the 17 different strains I ran this reason. A few others I would have liked to keep, but I'm ready for a fresh line up, I wish I could have kept the Critical Yumboldt though, that shit was serious fire. It was like White Widow for the very first time all over again, an old school mind warping experience. 

You got to check out Tranquil Elephantizer, it was a special release and not available in seed anymore, but I got a mom. My smallest topped plant in the whole room was Tranquil and it yielded 3 oz off of something that was no taller or wider than the 5 gal pot it was growing in. Looks like some super fire OG hybrid for sure, it was the hottest item on the menu at the only delivery service I vended a few oz to.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 3, 2013)

Well big dog im happy you got a few keepers i been dealing with the outdoor session and i cant move like i normally do but i dumped most everything even though i got the elite line up i didnt run them this round because of the yeild factor they provide they do well for ogees but not good enough to upgrade growing environment.. i had to do the new split that i hired a pro to do the house almost caught fire and the walls fried my wireing and well thats the reson for the vacation they got done but the dude burned me and kept asking for more money the problem is i don't get down like that i fired him hired a new dude he was hella cheep but when he put my split two low its comen scence that the a.c. be placed acordingly but he a.c. was just to low so i hired the third guy and the fucken wall got torched down all it takes is a wet rag behind the line to weld it but common scence excaps people and found out the second guy used plumbers coper lines instead of h.v.a.c. lines witch is lined with a special solution so that the free-on dosent corrode the lines over time inside diameter verses outside diamiter two diffrent sizes also lolz people dont seem to stop amazing me.. well also the clean up mikey knows what im talking about its gota be clean ass a whistle.. or its hell to pay with chores..


----------



## thump easy (Nov 3, 2013)

they make the unit so fail proof it will do good the first few rounds but they make it so hard to clean..you have to think science to a hole nother level.. so a kid like me nothing is imposable its within human reach.. i want to understand gods language in dna codes but we dont live long enough to break the code its gota be done in generations.. bla bla bla. i dont know were im going with that but look deeper look were they made their molds to fail the human on a system no drip clean no bleach for days no bio green no physon all back to back can clean the spots.you gota go and find the utincles that can reach and cut and open this shit up so that no contamination will get you..as they made this with alot of creveses that make it hard to not fail after a few rounds.. you have to gut it and clean or replace things i just replace things and i go into my own world in my own head..thats the wheel that pumps water the back side look at the space to clean thier is no space yet it has about 3/16 space indented to save on plastic??? fuckers dont be cheap..!!!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 3, 2013)

enough of that shit i dont like cleaning and i cant trust anyone to clean it like i do.. it maters to me ever last mm or centimeter im not kidding..besides the grown up gscookies xxx gsc it didnt last long enough to get a test sample in.. when its fire it fucken fire!!!!!!!! call the fucken fire men.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 3, 2013)

and well i tested the simpletons at a 25 total thc.. pink lemonade still fucken fire but not no yoda og x sky walker og x alien og cross as i called it ewok and i see everone telling me their is one already then i will have to call it THUMP WALKER OG since people are given this strain credit to the other breeder that has had a cup already fair enough mate!!!i usualy hit 27 on this strain.. but like i sead i dont grow junk i will not tolerate fake advertising and payed for strains to hit me homey, i slap the taste out your mouth home boy!! Dont play me.. i dont play that shit dont waist my time!!!!! i have put a few breeders on the dont fuck with list ill name them one day but for know i will take the hit and keep walking forward.. some straight shadey ass shit for realz.. i dont like liers!!!!! or thiefs!!!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 3, 2013)

and hear i am today i taken some time off with a few stories i have to tell about a police officer that shocked me.. good guy ill tell the story in a few moments if not another day he was a dick at first but i gota realize those fuckers are under all kinds of stresses and go under all sercumstances.. understood!!!! but then the dude opened up and did something i didnt expect.. ill tell the story in a moment...beyond the blue is a person.. fucken shocked me!!..


----------



## thump easy (Nov 3, 2013)

this strain was made by a guy that own a clone place we had a trade set up a few years back and the dude tried to View attachment 2881261 its the albert walker og.. yet i only wanted the albert walker as it was fire in los angles it was getting mad reviews we set up a trade and the dude backed out and tried to unload the king lui 13 when it was still fresh not yet on the menues or easly accesed.. its a long story i dont want to type anymore so i wont type as much this hole shit took about two hours of my life so ill carry on i got the cross from a friend that knew the guy. so i cracked 2 out of eight.. i checked up on them when i noticed this.. can we get a close up??? a seedling fell from the tree above the thump walker og droped a seed and it sprouted lolz.. to funnyim reveging the moms that were onced seeded up just an experiment but i spend most my days playing with a new router i bought let me tell you that cabinet shit is no easy task i been blowing out and fucken up wood like you wouldnt believe yet again i will become obseesed with something new i should be obsessed with spelling and punctuation


----------



## thump easy (Nov 3, 2013)

good luck smile more dont let the code of down and out feelings get you i fight the unseen of humanity and the spells of crazzy unseen codes they gota be codes this life thing is complexed more than the naked eye.. good luck and hope your become happy some how.. its harder to smile these days when humans are programed in such a way to make you not smile.. and laugh.. good luck..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow were did this guy go????? Sorry guys just been lil down and out talking to my self im crazzy but not that crazzy happy holidays cheers i drink my first beer after like 8 months on new years..


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hope it aint nothin serious!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 6, 2014)

no it aint nothing serious just bounced out for a moment had a pal get in contact with me through hear but instead of hiting me up to hang out.. it sounded more like work.. kinda let me down my moral lolz i been out in thc farmer lolz they can be a lil rough over thier i guess.. haters a few i was thinking about breeding for money gee its alot of hard work and i have problem sharing just bummed a lil x mass wasnt that great... or new years for all that materd the only thing was one of my budies hit me up i get lost in hear at times in the four cornerd walls all i think about is genetics and what would be good with what lolz the water can be soothing or at times torchure all i hear is water splashing... cheers happy new years. i got some new gear hella fire for realz


----------



## thump easy (Jan 6, 2014)

pink lemonade x gdp plantuim cookies


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 6, 2014)

Lol i know what u mean! Just stay focused.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 6, 2014)

Plants look nice!


----------



## THZZELJR (Jan 6, 2014)

What's up bro I just came back myself. Becoming a little less paranoid as legality draws near. Much like yourself I stay in mostly during the winter can make mega bit stir c crazy lol. But I am going to start breeding myself. Sets is in the mail. First up will be some autos in preperation for spring. Buddha seeds purple kush and delicious seeds auto blue. Do you use sts? I am trying to figure when to spray the plant in veg or first week of flower?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 6, 2014)

Are u using sts or cs?


----------



## THZZELJR (Jan 7, 2014)

Sts typing on the phone changed it sorry. I am reading lots of conflicting info. Some claiming to use it more than once. Some say just once few days before flower. Also getting different strengths. But I don't know how to read the strength I imagine they aren't talking .2 ppm maybe .2 ec?


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2014)

well its not hard at all i think the breaders come under fake names to tell you the truth i think.. any how it's easy it realy is... the herm ratio isnt as bad as everyone thinks i think these next few years people are gona start to realize it's not that hard, and a keeper anyone can find.. its easy... im gona have to follow both you guys!! and check your progress...


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2014)

if you need help or genetics ill be happy to share... for realz..


----------



## THZZELJR (Jan 7, 2014)

Alright man I appreciate it let me run the plan by you. I'm going to mix .7 silver nitrate with 500 ml distilled water. Then 2.5 g sodium thiosulfate with 500 ml of water. Now here's where everything I read conflicts most say to mix this base in a 7 : 1 ratio with distilled water. I'm running autos this round in prep for outdoor season. I will take 1 purple kush auto and spray it once about day 25 since this is when this strain switches to flower. I will then segregate it and collect the pollen. I will have two females that are two weeks younger to allow time for me to pollen ate and bring seeds to ripe. Do you believe this will work well. I've read I may need to make the sts stronger or spray multiple times.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2014)

Spray about a few days before the switch to flower I'm not familiar with the ppm method you fave the seria mist doesn't always work n it can take all of flower till u see pollen I 6 empty bottle my best for shure method is the silver spray it really works. But instead of misting it I garbed a small paint brush dipped it in the silver spay and painted the branches I wanted n it did just that.. The reason I did that is I was to lazy to cut the fan off its just hard to get too.. So instead off spraying I started brushing it got more on we're the sead it needed it but if your out side I would spray away my next purchase will be a nitrogen vac sealer so I can puserve the pollen up until my hair turns gray and even further than that...


----------



## THZZELJR (Jan 7, 2014)

Thump let me send you a pm bro


----------



## THZZELJR (Jan 7, 2014)

YOr PM full Mr popular....hope you don't mind me posting here.What's up bro feel free to check out my YouTube channel. I just dropped about a rack on attitude over the year. But mostly on one grow which I didn't make clones of because I'm still on ------ so a bit scared lol. But I'm on minimum now so alls well. Time to go big because we vote this year for recreational. And I need my money straight so I can start a coffee shop. Everyone thinks I'm crazy but fucc em no risk no reward. Problem is bro we have no access to prized cali clones. So I'm faced with finding breeders that have good crosses. I really want seeds from elites that are selfed or inbred. Trying to get ----- strains running sog before the end of the year. Up here these guys just make shit up and I'm looking to change that. I am looking for gsc banana kush blue dream green cracc just to name a few. I definitely am willing to trade some genetics first seeds should be available at the end of this grow. Purple kush auto inbred and purple kush x northern blue. I saw a video on YouTube Seattle of the Yoda kush this actually bred by you? That's awesome bro If that dude stole it just remember he didn't make so he doesn't have the skill to make another. You do though!


----------



## THZZELJR (Jan 7, 2014)

&#8203;http://www.youtube.com/user/ThzzelJR/videos


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2014)

no i didnt make the yoda lolz i actualy used a yoda og clone to make my best strain everyone loves it to bad i posted it as ewok i didnt know the other skilled and talented breeder had already used the name so i havent grown it they say its supper stoney up thier with the white fire og and i like to say raskal is hated on alot man but he is in my book very good and great genetics.. and an honor to even come close.. swerve got a great selection just his busness skill arent all thier with the public and he pist me off when i have a medical non profit licence i ask for his been and he sead yes at a hole sale and never got back to me but i just think in all honesty he is just to bussy and that led me to this breeding thing dude dont get discuraged its not hard who care about all these breeders that are master minds lolz its not brain surgery or quantom phisics shit i tissue cultured with over the counter products and i dont see anyone of them even doing such a thing im telling you its not hard and fuck the hype find your keepers i got so far that yoda og x alien sky walker og fire!!! Albert walker og not the ewok its the owners from pogressive options cross..i got the forum cut x so cal tripple platnuim male, master platnuim og x to so cals tripple platnuim, i got moster cookies x gdp platnuim cookies i got pink lemonade x to gdp plantuim cookies, sugar cookies og, the big black, quang og, some good as fire og's two diffrent ones, king kong is king lui x gorilla silver back, i just crossed buba rockstar with fire og and i to tell you the truth got to many what i am finding out is on a fresh batch of seeds you cant get any hick ups in your grow or they will herm from stress some wont but to be shure if their stable make shure you dont stress them if they make it, you can see how far they will resit stress i love to force feed my girls they put on the weight.. but dont trip ill begin to fem these seeds and send you the king lui the x111 and a shit load of keepers my brothers live in dodge city kansan the mid west and when they come visit they say they wish they could take some home nothing like the variety but i got a shit load of crosses and pollen stored up... it will become addicting i am as far as i know it the get the topest dollar in this side of the valley and i usto in los angles when i see haters or other breeders coming on trying to hate man let it be gee... its not that fucken hard at all its easy and the few breeders i did meet the laughed and smerked and sead IT REAL EASY... so dont get discouraged some of these guys act like they got street cred and some act like they just got out of Harvard, Yale or Princeton.. its all about were you get your genetics from and how good they are!!!! thats realy it and if they can be mixed with others and hold potency and structures it to easy man ... for realz..!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2014)

im sorry those were watched video's but still if you need a regiemin for water products hit me up i got one of the best formulas i made myself over the last 6 years.. for realz if you ask hydro stores form palmsprings up into long beach i been in those fuckers used about everthing they got and all kinds of shit that works and doesnt work...


----------



## THZZELJR (Jan 7, 2014)

Fucc yeah you can pm me your nutes regimine I will run a side by side . Because honestly that's where I've been slacking. I tend not to believe in all the extra shit tho. Just npk but I've been using Lucas formula forever. It works but I realize I need to tailor the npk to each strain and different times. I would love to get some Louis I was actually just thinking about a cross with champagne and Louis could call it Remy martin lol I got some others in my head but I'm a stay quiet till I have it in my hand. Yeah I've used to think these breeders were made but I am starting to see its 90% marketing lol. As you know Alaska doesn't have mids lol. I would like to be in a cup but honestly just living off my crop legally is all I want. I been to the Penn and college so I got the best of both worlds.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2014)

thump easy said:


> im sorry those were watched video's but still if you need a regiemin for water products hit me up i got one of the best formulas i made myself over the last 6 years.. for realz if you ask hydro stores form palmsprings up into long beach i been in those fuckers used about everthing they got and all kinds of shit that works and doesnt work...


waddup thumpr been a min


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2014)

what up 3 xpress lolz ya its been a minute how you doing in in chicago man how did your crop come out did you save those babies out thier?? on that farm did they come out okay???


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2014)

thump easy said:


> what up 3 xpress lolz ya its been a minute how you doing in in chicago man how did your crop come out did you save those babies out thier?? on that farm did they come out okay???


its fucking like neg. 32 here!!! lol lots of snow... it sux.... those 9 outdoor plants I was able to save came out fire...


----------



## thump easy (Jan 8, 2014)

ima have to search tonight shit i didnt sleep again last night i just woke up fuck i hate meds they make me really crazzy its bad already im fucken weird but on that shit i wake up droggy or moodie just dont want to take them...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 8, 2014)

yea i got friends that get fucked up from there meds and not in a good way lol


----------



## thump easy (Jan 9, 2014)

well i drank a tall can and some zzz qwill and meletonine im gona hit the sack good tonight .. goodnight guys ill post serious bud porn tommorow i been bizzy i kinda acted like i wasnt but i have been usualy when i dont hear from friends all id like to hear is lets smoke or drink a beer i dont want to hear lets work for free so i disapeared for a while lil do people know this shit sucks sometimes the last thing you want to do is give or work for free.. i rather watch t.v. and watch the science chanel or wash my car or catch up on other shit.. than work.... lolz this shit will consume you.. beware.. anyway guys good night. im out..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2014)

thump easy said:


> well i drank a tall can and some zzz qwill and meletonine im gona hit the sack good tonight .. goodnight guys ill post serious bud porn tommorow i been bizzy i kinda acted like i wasnt but i have been usualy when i dont hear from friends all id like to hear is lets smoke or drink a beer i dont want to hear lets work for free so i disapeared for a while lil do people know this shit sucks sometimes the last thing you want to do is give or work for free.. i rather watch t.v. and watch the science chanel or wash my car or catch up on other shit.. than work.... lolz this shit will consume you.. beware.. anyway guys good night. im out..


what do u mean work for free?


----------



## thump easy (Jan 9, 2014)

lolz still up got a lil awake one of my boys i aint herd from in a minute wanted me to help him trim for free lolz i aint gona trim shit for free.. fuck that my x mass sucked he can trim that shit on his own fuck man everytime i have a bad one i never ask for help that dude want free work on a good crop i dont care if he reads this fuck that man. needs to find a dumb friend not me gee ill bounce right out..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2014)

thump easy said:


> lolz still up got a lil awake one of my boys i aint herd from in a minute wanted me to help him trim for free lolz i aint gona trim shit for free.. fuck that my x mass sucked he can trim that shit on his own fuck man everytime i have a bad one i never ask for help that dude want free work on a good crop i dont care if he reads this fuck that man. needs to find a dumb friend not me gee ill bounce right out..


fuck that... I domnt even like to trim my own shit


----------



## thump easy (Jan 10, 2014)

okay we know you dont need to be a brain sergain or a physisit shit i cant even spell and this breeding thing is so supper easy. lets see whats been brewing since i let i have had a few projects and id like to say i landed the ALBERT WALKER!!!! she is hear homie time to breed that bitch no lie stinks louder than any of my ogees its crazzy i never thought that was posable lolz.. NEW YAAAAA!!!!! the best gift ever the dude that gave it to me is solid!!!!! okay lets get going i got to go to work by the way i start construction for realz very soon i wont be on as much but for know lets do it.. i welcome any breeding on this thread an i will be folling mister west!!!!and greenghost 420 im shure i missed a few. but i will catch up to them soon...


----------



## thump easy (Jan 10, 2014)

Lets get on with it mystro!!!! LIGHTS PLEASE!!!View attachment 2958244i have left no round unseeded..the big x black crossed to gdp platnuim cookies male!!!these are all pink lemonades x gdp platnuim gscookies aka candyland they fucken smell realy radical from chocalate to banana i dont know how that is posable but its tru one smells like straight og???this is alien head band and the second pic is it closer i got two like this i piced up seeds around the pink lemonade but im shure this is alien head band i know the smell i think i might have just picked up the seeds around that and alien head band could have droped a few that aliend headband is supper frosty and smells the same exzact way so im shure this was put in the wrong place and it smells just like alien headband but i did dust it with platnuim cookies gdp, they are turning purple.. nugs size sucks im gona run this next to see the phenoes..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 10, 2014)

Let the porn proceed!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 10, 2014)

well we will be getting down hear soon crossed the fire og cut to bubba workstar lets see how that turns out can wait i just cant wait.. please dont be scared of the pollen its the best thing ever!!!!!View attachment 2958323she is one of two phenoes i got one more sweeter than the other heavy heavy yielders crossed with the buba rockstar cant wait..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 10, 2014)

OOOO EEEEE BUBBA ROCKSTAR SOUNS INTERESTING, WE ALREADY KNOW WHATS GOOD WITH THE LEMONAde!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 10, 2014)

Awwwww man ow man ow man thier is no place like home you guys i did miss you guys all of you even the crazzy one's.. Well gotta go i got more porn pics comming soon.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 10, 2014)

Whats the makeup of bubba rockstar


----------



## thump easy (Jan 11, 2014)

shit i dont even know my budy found a mail in his seeds he gave it to me to tell you the truth i already got male pollen from like 5 males i didnt even investigate the only reason i used it the male was fucken crazzy large and smelled sweet but not just any old sweet smell it was real getting everyone of my budies attention that the only reason it puswayded me to use it.... ill have to look it up..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 11, 2014)

Puswayded lol well make his ass party like a rockstar then


----------



## thump easy (Jan 11, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;_IPH5eoVEzY]http://youtu.be/_IPH5eoVEzY[/video]listen to the lyrics stay humble..


----------



## DJapeshit (Jan 11, 2014)

Damn thump! 

I had no idea you were in it like this.

There was no mention of your stuff in your seed porn thread!! 
Well done my man. Correct me if Im wrong, but are you from california? Thought i read that somewhere in here whilst skimming over it.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 11, 2014)

yes im from souther california..  but anyone can be from anywere and still grow a good bud!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 12, 2014)

next round we will party like a fucken ROCK STAR!!! but for know update...big black x platnuim cookies x gdp..and of course pink lemonade x gdp x platnuim cookies..alien head band x platnuim cookies x gdp[video=youtube_share;_IPH5eoVEzY]http://youtu.be/_IPH5eoVEzY[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Jan 12, 2014)

im possessed with this its within.. dont gota be a legendary breeder i think you gota be a right combo thats all.. some are great for the most part i shouldnt have thrown my first crosses fuck man for all the junk thats beeing dished out i think i still had something better..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 12, 2014)

damn u chucked em? id pop 1000 looking for that gem before trashing shit lol im about to post some sincity porn, last time i overloaded the system doing it lol


----------



## thump easy (Jan 12, 2014)

sorry about that gee but im working on a few new theory s i got a combo i thinking about hit one total few crosses but running other other side a few crosses with i have droped at clinics i to this day am top on the shelfs but the genetics for the most part arnt mine so i will take larry og x king lui x111 one set on the other end quang og x yoda alien skywalker take the best male and female form both if stable and crossing those to see what happend and breed with the same og strains of others like neptune og or albert walker og or skunk #1 eight year old seeds that were crossed to the fire og about 5 years ago and see what happends alot of genetics of seeds dont make the menues in cali i know what works and what doesnt work on these menues... so i will begin this gerny this round..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 12, 2014)

yea clubs want proving top shelf shit, seeds are a gamble. those crosses sound dank! larry x louis must be rediculious!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;jmkc-DrGABU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmkc-DrGABU&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLjyT7nrrzIKmnrF4uXwwmr5 25Tf803lPt&amp;index=3[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

one of the cookies smells like banana pie lolz for realz these are asome for realz i hope you guys start using your males!!![video=youtube;zhIQ7zu8K74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhIQ7zu8K74&amp;feature=share&amp;list=RDUdes9ZyYy HM&amp;index=1[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;RPpTLs1yuG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPpTLs1yuG0&amp;feature=share&amp;list=RDUdes9ZyYy HM&amp;index=2[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;xyE9CsO5GAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyE9CsO5GAo&amp;feature=share&amp;list=RDUdes9ZyYy HM&amp;index=3[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;x4pON5WfNbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4pON5WfNbM&amp;feature=share&amp;list=RDUdes9ZyYy HM&amp;index=20[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

my first love breeding[video=youtube;oyCcVBBHPUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyCcVBBHPUs&amp;list=RDUdes9ZyYyHM&amp;feature=sha re&amp;index=21[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

im gona name one TOMORROW LAND[video=youtube_share;cUhPA5qIxDQ]http://youtu.be/cUhPA5qIxDQ[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

this is something i came up on i seen this as a kid you kinda gota older to understand this one[video=youtube_share;2UQpepFhNGA]http://youtu.be/2UQpepFhNGA[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

this guys is funny [video=youtube_share;8LDhsH79jAY]http://youtu.be/8LDhsH79jAY[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;evJ-KlpO1sU]http://youtu.be/evJ-KlpO1sU[/video]my question is how many of the los angles croud actualy got up in this well


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

i will be back with some pics okay..
*
SUGAR OG
FIRE OG
ALIEN HEAD BAND X GDP PLANTUIM COOKIES
BIG BLACK X GDP PLANTUIM COOKIES

*


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;aeL9gagV_VA]http://youtu.be/aeL9gagV_VA[/video] im from the los angles area i cant help it!!!


----------



## Crispy Bacon (Jan 13, 2014)

Hahaha hey man first of all I have to say, some of your spelling airs cracked me up

Stuff looks awesome though. What pages can I goto to see some pics and what not?


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

ow man thier.. lolz i dont remember were i posted but i can let you know from hear on out lolz.. ya i suck at spelling wasnt much of a speller lolz but i try!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

sugar ogView attachment 2961918fire ogbig black x gdp x platnuim cookiespink lemonade x gdp x platnuim cookies this smells like banana pie lolz crazzy...alien headband x platnuim cookies x gdpalbert walker x fire og this one right hear down right smells like dead skunk never will i ever grow this nasty ass shit i aint trien to trim this shit i cant believe people like this smell.. fuck NO!!!!!!!!!!!fire og..


----------



## thump easy (Jan 14, 2014)

good night im out for a few days..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2014)

Some serious sugar big thump! Respect! I guess you can take a few daze off....lol


----------



## skuba (Jan 14, 2014)

I've gotten to where i love the skunk smell, sometimes when i'm driving down the road and smell skunk spray it just reminds me of dank weed 

plants/buds look amazing by the way


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2014)

real talk!^^


----------



## Crispy Bacon (Jan 14, 2014)

yah man looks great. Good work. Would love to trade genetics but i saw your from the LA area, assuming youre still around there


Keep it up bro!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 14, 2014)

skuba get you on that my budies are saying the same thing the love that smell on just wont keep his hands off the buds i dont like them touching them they slow down if they get foundled.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 14, 2014)

Crispy Bacon said:


> yah man looks great. Good work. Would love to trade genetics but i saw your from the LA area, assuming youre still around there
> 
> 
> Keep it up bro!


i moved to palm springs after a few raids and talking to the prosecuter they agreed to drop charges and i had to let it all go pluss partners are a mess.. it's best to finance things on your own thats what happend to me so i relocated in this area i like it hear pluss i work with a lagitement state aproved clinic its great..


----------



## Crispy Bacon (Jan 14, 2014)

thump easy said:


> i moved to palm springs after a few raids and talking to the prosecuter they agreed to drop charges and i had to let it all go pluss partners are a mess.. it's best to finance things on your own thats what happend to me so i relocated in this area i like it hear pluss i work with a lagitement state aproved clinic its great..


damn lucky you man..id love a gig like that out here. dont have the connections yet though :/


----------



## thump easy (Jan 14, 2014)

Crispy Bacon said:


> damn lucky you man..id love a gig like that out here. dont have the connections yet though :/


Thanks bro.... We're are you?


----------



## Crispy Bacon (Jan 14, 2014)

thump easy said:


> Thanks bro.... We're are you?


Colorado...plenty of opportunity here just havent had enough time to meet people. tryin though


----------



## thump easy (Jan 14, 2014)

DAAANNNNGGGG!!!! MAN i hear its all gravy over thier!!!!! you better get on it.. what you got in been form!!!! can i stop by and set up for a round or two?? lolz im kidding i wish my budy usto live over thier he moved back to scotts dale arizona.. he said it was gravy...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2014)

colorado let outsiders come iun n setup? im under the impression outsiders get raped in taxes n fees where locals dont.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;uYoJzNUBuhA]http://youtu.be/uYoJzNUBuhA[/video]ooooowwwwhhhh i cant wait to pop some more beens ooooooowwwwhhhhh i cant wait i cant wait...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2014)

thump easy said:


> DAAANNNNGGGG!!!! MAN i hear its all gravy over thier!!!!! you better get on it.. what you got in been form!!!! can i stop by and set up for a round or two?? lolz im kidding i wish my budy usto live over thier he moved back to scotts dale arizona.. he said it was gravy...


we gonna learn you to read and write todays my G


----------



## thump easy (Jan 15, 2014)

theexpress said:


> we gonna learn you to read and write todays my G


hahahaha your funny ill try dude ill try one day.. YOUR FUNNY


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2014)

thump easy said:


> hahahaha your funny ill try dude ill try one day.. YOUR FUNNY


 come on bro we could learn to read and write better togather I need help too


----------



## thump easy (Jan 15, 2014)

I was thinking just a thought i realy havent seen much breeding with the king lui im thinking just a thought?? but that albert walker og as so manny of my friends are asking for a cut i was thinking of the most pungent grow i ever had??? the only real hard one was the king lui x111 og????? ya the lui kinda thinking if i should cross the two ???? and realy make it fucken reak all the way down the block?????


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2014)

thump easy said:


> I was thinking just a thought i realy havent seen much breeding with the king lui im thinking just a thought?? but that albert walker og as so manny of my friends are asking for a cut i was thinking of the most pungent grow i ever had??? the only real hard one was the king lui x111 og????? ya the lui kinda thinking if i should cross the two ???? and realy make it fucken reak all the way down the block?????


king louie is one of my fav ogs bro,,,, others worth mentioning... skywalker og, 3 kings og.... Tahoe og..... true og.... ogre og.... sour og...... Obama og.....


----------



## thump easy (Jan 15, 2014)

theexpress said:


> king louie is one of my fav ogs bro,,,, others worth mentioning... skywalker og, 3 kings og.... Tahoe og..... true og.... ogre og.... sour og...... Obama og.....


well this albert walker is suppose to be legend i seen finished flower of it i didnt think it was all that but this shit reaks its suppose to be intense and since everyone is so exited about it i realy dont like it but *&#8203;BUT IF I COMBINE THE TWO WHO KNOWS????? MABE A FLOP OR MABE IT WILL BE ALL WORTH IT??? IMA GIVE IT A GO SEE WHAT HAPPENDS???*


----------



## Crispy Bacon (Jan 16, 2014)

thump easy said:


> DAAANNNNGGGG!!!! MAN i hear its all gravy over thier!!!!! you better get on it.. what you got in been form!!!! can i stop by and set up for a round or two?? lolz im kidding i wish my budy usto live over thier he moved back to scotts dale arizona.. he said it was gravy...


Man its so gravy over here everyday is thanksgiving. Stop by whenever


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 16, 2014)

so i could setup no problem if i moved there today?


----------



## thump easy (Jan 16, 2014)

pink lemonade..my boy was perty upset he sead he sean the pink in las vegas and up in fresno lolz woopz i let it loose sorry gee!!!!sugar og..dam its frosty i just took this few down and look at the resin..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 16, 2014)

i drool everytime seeing that lemonade but that sugar og and sugar resin are sick! I NEED THAT LEMONADE....


----------



## thump easy (Jan 16, 2014)

it will be on its way soon^^^^^ow my god those cooooookieeeeeeezzzzz are so fucken asome they smell so great i love this breeding thing i so incurage you guys to hurry up and get on it... no science behind this dude grab the best and fuck it.. fuck all that bull shit start breeding...


----------



## thump easy (Jan 16, 2014)

as for me it time to go out and post on whats for dinner tonight real soon lolz.. cant wait!!!!!!! i just cant wait..!!!!!!


----------



## Crispy Bacon (Jan 16, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> so i could setup no problem if i moved there today?


What do you mean by set up? You can move here and start growing for personal use like I did, if thats what you meant.

I believe you have to be a resident for 2 years to work in the industry. Although that may just be to apply for a dispensary license, not a badge(at least I hope lol)

And Thump I plan on it bro! got a nice little stash of beans goin...skykiller, Rio grande columbian (landrace), and a Hawaiian heirloom strain I cant remember the name of.

Gonna start with that and see how it goes


----------



## thump easy (Jan 16, 2014)

YESSS!!^^^ im kidding about growing im good right hear i work for this clinic and its lagit i dont want to go anywere soon.. but yes BREED!!!!!!!!!!!! its the best!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 18, 2014)

big black platnuim cookies gdp


----------



## thump easy (Jan 18, 2014)

another phenoe


----------



## thump easy (Jan 18, 2014)

thats another


----------



## thump easy (Jan 19, 2014)

just busting balls over hear.. if thats ok.. this breeding thing or pollen chucken lolz what ever homie this shit is so easy my nephew growing his lil been in first grade came over and asked me for nutrients i sead WHAT??? he sead he wants to grow the dankest been in his class i told him look lil soldier... you gota use what they give you!!!! he was like that so first grade though!!!!! i need some shooting powder and some fucken real shit!!! lolz no im just kidding lolz im only kidding but kids can fucken breed thier is no special anything dont be fooled its easy...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 19, 2014)

haha i thought u were serious for a sec...kids these daze!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 20, 2014)

ow shit everthing is turning purple and that pink lemonade x plantnuim cookies x gdp smells real fucken good!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 20, 2014)

Killin me! Sittinhere with no flowers lol


----------



## thump easy (Jan 20, 2014)

dont trip today ill make the seed drop


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 20, 2014)

No im saying, i got no herb lol BUT HELL YEA! IM SIKED LOL


----------



## thump easy (Jan 21, 2014)

what i dont like is the fucken um seeds in aroe they brake open and try to grow in the nug even before they turn brown it sucks growing in such a great system sux sometimes because the fucken seeds try to grow in the nug..if you look close you can see the seeds braken open and tap root coming out.. fuck man!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2014)

Damn, not like you can water less either. Thats fucked up! How high is your humidity?


----------



## thump easy (Jan 21, 2014)

62 man it does it sometimes but not green seeds thwts crazzy


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2014)

thats fucking crazy man! lol nevre heard of that, maybe lower humidity will lower moisture inside the nugs


----------



## thump easy (Jan 21, 2014)

i got two dehumidifiers and i got the split that take moister out of the air lolz ya man crazzy i think the nutrient uptake is crazzy pluss i use alot of folvic acid.. my reservoir in half empty every 12 hours.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2014)

damn!! i need a mini ac and a dehum myself.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 21, 2014)

get a split youll that your self trust me..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2014)

no doubt! you use a flip box or heard of em?


----------



## thump easy (Jan 22, 2014)

yes no i dont use flip boxes i should thow


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 22, 2014)

im about to get one or 2, seems like common sense lol


----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2014)

Your gona trip on this flower coming up


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hook it up! Im about to smoke a roach...lol


----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2014)

this shit is so simple... yet so rewarding the flavors ow my god the smells are fucken crazzy juicey im take some to the cup they wont be ready for the turnament but theyll be ready to smoke on... that platnuim cookies x gdpx big black they all turned purple and smell hella hella hella dank.. can i get an amen up in this mother sucker..this right hear pink lemonade x gdp x platnuim cookies..the pink lemon aid. on its own..hear is that hazzy og from swerves camp i still grow it heavy yielder i cant say no to good genetics dont take that fool lightly his arsinal is till on my top most wanted of all times..but im about to hit it with platnuim cookies.. pollen!!!and the alien head band cross to the same shit.. killing over hear straight killing it im take these to the cup to share..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2014)

Damn man, mad props lol best porn iv seen in a hot minute! Amen in this mutha!!!hallelujah hail mary lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to thump easy again.



*


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2014)

What cup u going too?


----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2014)

the orange county one its suppose to be los angles


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2014)

That in april?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2014)

thump easy said:


> the orange county one its suppose to be los angles


nice its much less likelyto end in gunfire :] I thought they were gonna do it in the inland empire?


----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2014)

no its in feb 8 and the 9th


----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2014)

i feel like busting on those fools from thc farmer some dudes claiming mights and mold from the pogresive option and clone ville , i dont like pogresive option, yet they are outstanding and cloneville the owner is my boy!!! but if they get bad reviews the forum makes money becuase they sell seeds i tried to defend myself and the spots dude started taking shit and well you know me i was right back at them fuck nightmare creature to if i see his ass ima floor em he was helping them attach me over the internet.. i got kicked out ya can you believe that shit.... whats gona be funny is if i run into those cats just those few cats and dalea im smash!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2014)

If they need to attack you so they can eat you must be doing something right. Nightmare creature is usually cool but if hes attacking you,dont even respond on the net. When you see em SMASH EM on video and post that shit! That shit will kill their sales. even if they cop a plea on video, get it.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2014)

what got me mad is one dude called me out and sead WHAT THE FUCK MAN DO YOU WORK FOR THEM???? ARE YOU GETTING PAID AND I BLEW UP !!!!! i was like man who the fuck are you and YOUR FUCKEN LIEN everyone hear in the los angles area knows them and knows they take fucken for ever to get cought up because they are that dam good some of these cats catch mights and they dont know how to handle it... mights are easy.. well i dont fucken care but they called me out like a bitch so i went for it.. know im just gona see if i run into those few cats and i dont know who dalea is if its a girl if it is it will be a pass as for the other few that got on me if i have time to film it i will but for the most part im just taken fliet at first sighn!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 23, 2014)

mmmmmm breading is delicious


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2014)

I love butter on my bread! But yes i doubt youll get to film anything, but if theres time...lol


----------



## thump easy (Jan 24, 2014)

to the people from thc farmer no i aint made at everyone i cant post my only page it let me post is in the dogs and sea maden lolz i can see that but i had to just post one last time.. im getting messages on my email and on this hear i cant post i got kicked out also the trades i had lined up i cant unless you give me heads up dont want to go over on the numbers so please p.m. me and ill see what i can do no i aint mad at random farmers just those few punk ass that got me kicked out easy way to do it too..if you think about it lolz all they had to do is piss me off and that all it took to break the rules if you can give me the calc information to duplicate the forumla i need the testing place i cant log in and they playing games as to what i can post.. so if you read this cool get at me i need to send in the forumla.. and help preping it again no joke its the only thing i have seen that unlocks the genitix to hole nother levels..


----------



## thump easy (Jan 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;XYmez0DM3Q4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYmez0DM3Q4&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLE12B66684 72178C2&amp;index=6[/video]i gotta make a strain dedicated to the krylon can and the fat cap OG!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 24, 2014)

why is thier so much garbage out thier??? or is it that some breeders just dont care??? fuck i just got of the phone with a few buddies and that was key conversation???? WHY GOD WHY IS THIER SO MUCH GARBAGE!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 24, 2014)

2 reasons, one cause theres people that dont care what theyre selling, and 2 cause theres people willing to buy it


----------



## thump easy (Jan 24, 2014)

ima fem the best clone only and put them out for next to nothing so that people can know what real west coast shit is all about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ow dont get me wrong a few got it going on.. true shit!!! but some are hit and miss...


----------



## thump easy (Jan 24, 2014)

dam i like this dude he's got heart...[video=youtube_share;5U_25LKRyEw]http://youtu.be/5U_25LKRyEw[/video]


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 25, 2014)

do it up, everyone else is femming everyting they can


----------



## thump easy (Jan 27, 2014)

Ill post some new pics tommorow..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 27, 2014)

Cool sounds good. Im feenin for new pics. Ill have new pics tomorrow as well.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 29, 2014)

ITS TIME TO ENTER THE COOKIES[video=youtube_share;vYwfrJm9ngQ]http://youtu.be/vYwfrJm9ngQ[/video]listen to what they sayhear is color. this bud hear smell like chocolate with a sweet undertone more candy like smell its crazzy its smells goodenough to eat.. realy like those chocolates with the red cherry in the middle with all that sweet syrup!!! thats the best i can explain it ill take it to the cup and let you guys try it..


----------



## thump easy (Jan 29, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;DcRZA1phHNg]http://youtu.be/DcRZA1phHNg[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Jan 29, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;evA-R9OS-Vo]http://youtu.be/evA-R9OS-Vo[/video] play this about ten seconds into it play balls on drums and play enter the dragon about 20 after balls on the drum and close your eyes and listen to all at the same time.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 29, 2014)

and if one finishes hit areosol era


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Lol that nutsack shit is funny as fuck


----------



## thump easy (Jan 29, 2014)

ya i loved it.. it was funny hey what do you think of the new paceyow fight...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 29, 2014)

hes fighting bradley again right? i love pacman, one of the best right now. will fight anyone. his last fight against bradley i thought he won. i think hell win, ill most def be watching? what u think?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2014)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 2977821ITS TIME TO ENTER THE COOKIES[video=youtube_share;vYwfrJm9ngQ]http://youtu.be/vYwfrJm9ngQ[/video]listen to what they sayView attachment 2977822hear is colorView attachment 2977823. this bud hear smell like chocolate with a sweet undertone more candy like smell its crazzy its smells goodenough to eat.. realy like those chocolates with the red cherry in the middle with all that sweet syrup!!! thats the best i can explain it ill take it to the cup and let you guys try it..


what you drinking on bro??? don't say shocktop... lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2014)

?????


----------



## skuba (Jan 29, 2014)

Well they took my like button away so i gotta post, that shit looks damn delicious and that's one beast of a cola!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 29, 2014)

tester number 12and a closer look


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 29, 2014)

droolin.......


----------



## thump easy (Jan 29, 2014)

dont trip i got you!!!! i like this video..[video=youtube_share;wLCoDgjOpDo]http://youtu.be/wLCoDgjOpDo[/video]i was born and raised hear los angles county.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 30, 2014)

shit i took the big black down x the cookies cross.. and i didnt post..


----------



## thump easy (Jan 30, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;c9MHs4ic2UA]http://youtu.be/c9MHs4ic2UA[/video] im gona have to figure it out with the seeds get it popin..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2014)

yea man im feeling that! my chems are dropping like pollenbags. lost 3 to what might be a combo of high temps and over watering. the buddahs are great but the chems are about to get fucking chopping down at 2 weeks old. lol just dont feel like growing something thats not gonna be rewarding. so im looing to the beanjar for next project...thinking this cindy99 x sour d. or this triangle kush x blackberry kush. i need a solid og and am lacking the seeds to find her lol i need a good clone connect(wink) you know anyone? lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2014)

oh yea, post that big black cookies cross asap...


----------



## thump easy (Jan 30, 2014)

ill have to post it dry gee


----------



## thump easy (Jan 30, 2014)

what i got that wont herm is the black cherry coke and tripple platnuim ill get you on those and cuts man how can i do it i wish you knew how to tissue culture its a lil complicated but i do tissue culture and get you of fem and get you but herms are part of life im gona make a shirt that sead HERMS HAPPEN if you can cut the balls off and countinue.. see if it does it again also to much bloom enhancers will do that early on hit it with that shit on weeks 3 or 4 dont go right away if you use phoso load it can do it too.. p.m. me and tell me your chemical line up and ill try to see what is causing it


----------



## thump easy (Jan 30, 2014)

and fuck the middle man thats life!!!!! fuck them mother fuckers..i like what he seas they aint gota like us... but they gona respect it..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2014)

You talking to me? Lol


----------



## thump easy (Jan 31, 2014)

ya im soon on you gee up real close i got you..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol ok lets see...nutes! I ease my ladies into the ppms, starting at 700 then 10-1200 and so on ,bloom booster is beastie bloomz from foxfarm and start at week 3/4 after stretch is done. Im not having hermie probs, but i am on hermie watch for the new untested shit in my garden. My 2 cookies plants im worried about herming is cause i had em 12 12 for 2 weeks then i left em on veg hours 2 different days(my bad lol) but they loving me long time so far :d put that aside...you got my full attention on this tissue culture, whats that about? Learn me real quick...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh yea fluckkkkkkkkkkk the middlemen!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 31, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> Lol ok lets see...nutes! I ease my ladies into the ppms, starting at 700 then 10-1200 and so on ,bloom booster is beastie bloomz from foxfarm and start at week 3/4 after stretch is done. Im not having hermie probs, but i am on hermie watch for the new untested shit in my garden. My 2 cookies plants im worried about herming is cause i had em 12 12 for 2 weeks then i left em on veg hours 2 different days(my bad lol) but they loving me long time so far :d put that aside...you got my full attention on this tissue culture, whats that about? Learn me real quick...


ya watch those ones you might of started flower again from day one all over and becarefull they got that light poisen hopfully they stout but man thats a tough one


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Dam i didnt even think of that! The 2 days were not in a row they were 3 days apart so i hope that wasnt too stressful like 2 in a row. I just keep checking it,but shes packing on the pistils,some died from the stress or from rogue pollen lol


----------



## thump easy (Feb 2, 2014)

okay hear is the big black crossed gdp platnuim cookies dam gee they all turned out fire and this one smells fucken crazzy they all smell crazzy ill save these for the cup..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 2, 2014)

ill post more tommorow.. but ya some looking and smelling fucken dankity dank!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2014)

not happy with the strain to tell you the truth, it doesnt yeild so its gona see the trash can..


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2014)

oh man how bad was the yeild? shit looks fire! whats is the make up of the big black?


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2014)

like once and a half i cant do that lolz.. moving to the next one...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2014)

you usually get what....twice,trice? lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2014)

hows the ole fishbone? feeling better doggy?


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2014)

ya man i almost choked i count realy breeth i got put under and they stuck some shit in my throught i got to see my esophogus lolz scarry shit i ran to the restroom teary eyes paniced and shoved a toothbrush in my throught to breath i thought fuck man this is it.. and then i thought wait dont panic go to the restroom and try to push it down but it didnt i just cleared enough to breath the spinny bone got jabed in my throught like a needles i was breathing in and my dog wanted some she jabed me in the balls as i was about to swallow funny shit but i was breathing in at the same time as it went half way in i realized this shits still got bones and i tried to spit it out and it was about half way in and half way out my gag reflex just jabed the bone into it lodging it in and well i shoved the toothbrush down enought to breath..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2014)

there were a shit load of bumbs in the waiting room i got in right away i had a dumb ass drunk fucker that wouldnt shut the fuck up yelling screaming farting.. i just chilled they get alot of dumb asses and drug addicts i guess every R.N. that passed by my door the first words were *HEY DO YOU DO DRUGS??? i was getting pritty upset.* i had ex rays done the ex ray tech asked if i wanted to take a look i knoded shure and he pointed it out on the side profile and sead thier it is... i wasnt shure i was gona get seen i still ow them from my appendix the doc came in iritated and told me i dont see shit.. so i sead with the half ass breath i had yo man i looked at the second ex ray i seen the obstruction they gave me water and asked me if i do drugs again and again????? i felt like slappen the hoes??[video=youtube_share;aeL9gagV_VA]http://youtu.be/aeL9gagV_VA[/video]i felt like slaping the hoes..


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2014)

wow man your fuckin lucky as shit! hymlech wouldnt have done much then. damn that was close! ill take a good dab you made it lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2014)

oh man thats what u get out here! junkys ruined it so regular people are deemed drug seekers


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2014)

so they observed me swallow and well the water fellt good but i could feel the piecs in thier still like a spikey fucken obstruction man i dont want to be hear i told the fucken doctor i hat a new trager grill man just testing the fucker out i rather be home chilling than listing to this dumb ass drunk ass buster talking all kinds of shit with just a lil sheet to divide the room.. again asked if i do drugs????? i told my girl go get some sleep im wait till this other dude comes in from his home he was on call he had the instrument to look and it had this grabing device... anyway i tell that doctor young couldnt be over 42 anyhow he needed sleep or time off is what i was guessing.. anyways he replied that the neck had many bones???? it s not the neck that i was looking at i was looking at my esophogus.. this is why tatoo's sometimes tell another story without saying a word..


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2014)

lol what about the tats, whos tats


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2014)

anyways he felt like what ever and turned and gave me his back he sead suit yourself, i told him man im relien on your schooling and im telling you i feel this shit.. well 6 a.m came around and i got a nod i was in a gown and well the needle was in my arm all they did is put me under as they talked i felt them comeing around me and bam i dont remember a dam thing about 8a.m. a nurse more happy more pleasnt came in and sead how do you feel.. i got up droggy but fuck this im out i asked her did they take it out she sead yes they shoved it down and she asked if i wanted anything i sead ya i want to go home and i got up took the gown off and put on my swetter and walked downt he hall she sead wait you have to sighn out..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2014)

my tatooes man i got horns and when im in my gown lolz gowwn lolz ya im blasted underneith long story but fuck man .... thats it lolz


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2014)

hahahaha damn the lumped you in the wrong category n shit...unless you do drug lol


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2014)

anyways lolz close call man my chest hurts is all like a sore chest from working out but i aint worked out in along time but anyway thats what happend.. time to move on... lets talk about the next few things coming off the stix.. soon tommorow ill post...


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> hahahaha damn the lumped you in the wrong category n shit...unless you do drug lol


lolz no i dont do anything but weed and a few beers but i want even drinking or smoking lolz i was doing the grow cleaning and disinfecting... and i had for got about the fucken grill the wind turned of the grill i went out turned it back on and thats why i ate so late.. tired of cleaning lolz... disinfecting.. but my girl sead in the waiting room they kicked out alot of homeless and a few people were turned away because they sead they refuse to see anyond under the influence of drugs and two people were denied at the front..????


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2014)

i think these doctors are tired of getting stiffed on the medical billing or something... to bad.. ??? well it will get paid one day...


----------



## TheSnake (Feb 3, 2014)

Holy shit this will take forever to read.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2014)

The snake i havent tried yet i got some beens but i have to make room to test them just been more excited about the other crosses.. i have the white s1 pollen wanting to find a speciemen i guess i have pleanty but my food doesnt come from beens it comes from flower so i have to make the flowers work..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2014)

yes it will lolz and it will give you a head acke for shure lolz you have to decode the spelling.. lolz some one sead one *that they felt like going out and socking a teacher after reading my posts.. lolz *


----------



## skuba (Feb 4, 2014)

You gotta read it phonetically, but thump knows his shitt


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 4, 2014)

nice some whie s1 pollen should make good shit happen!


----------



## thump easy (Feb 4, 2014)

okay i sent it..
also i gota stop everything so i got that albert walker og.. its not a hype its real so everyone sitting around trimming and smoking right and i pass that albert man i shouldnt have every was blown out of there fucken mind they say its legend i dont care a rats ass i just doesnt grab my attention!!!!!!* GUESS WHAT IT HAS MY ATTENTION NOW!!!! THE GUY THATS SMOKES THE MOST WAX HARDLYE EVER GETS HIGH ON FLOWER?? HE WAS ABSOLUTLY FUCKEN BLOWN OUT OF HIS MIND HE WAS SHOCKED AND AT FIRST HE DIDNT WANT ANY OF THE GENETICS I HAVE HE HAS THE QUANG OG HIS NEW YORK SOUR DEISLE IS BLUE YA BLUE FLOWERS AND HIS SKY WALKER XJP IS FUCKEN CRAZZY HE JUST SEAD I HAVE TO HAVE THIS STRAIN I HAVE TO HAVE THIS STRAIN.. I DROPED HIS ASS OFF AND STILL ASKING ME THUMPER YOU GOTA GIVE ME THAT STRAIN...!!!!!!! SO I HAVE TO CONCENTRAIT ON THIS UGLY ASS PLANT BECAUSE ITS THAT POTIENTLY POTENTAL OK SO I BELIEVE IT NOW!!!*


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 4, 2014)

nice man! sounds like i gotta have it as well!!!!!!!!  were you gonna trash it till you burned it? get sdome albert walker pics up...


----------



## thump easy (Feb 4, 2014)

okay i will.
post tommorow just tired of rebuilding the aroe ponic i made alot of adjustments..


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 4, 2014)

what you adjusting?


----------



## thump easy (Feb 4, 2014)

i rebuild everthing including the lines and the lil things that hold the lazer lines the guts to the pumps new chiller lines and i fucken do the mother fucken mission imposible i cut the chambers open and i make shure ever squar inch in easly clean and visable i dont fucke around with it im compolisive and my brain still fuck works over on the tweeks i have made new ajustment on the other one its fucken sickoe it fucken bad to the mother fucken bone its like the bently of aroes i dont want to post i cant have gh copy my style i needs to getz paid!! lolz


----------



## thump easy (Feb 4, 2014)

i just gots to give the genetics full potential to realy criteek the fuckers is all trying to unlock the hiden genetics!!!!!!and let see how they pan outlets see if their worth it???they gota bee tits and herms lolz


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 4, 2014)

hahah yea nice^^ and yea def dont want those fucks stealing ur shit!


----------



## thump easy (Feb 5, 2014)

im also jumping into the next step since im in a sealed room i dont know how much oxegen is being released and i feed my roots air i dont know how much air is going in?? im purchasing a oxegen tank and i will be documenting the process..


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 5, 2014)

nice man! roots def need O and youll notice a dif. im not sure what dif but there should be some kind of positive there. roots will prob thank you the most.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 6, 2014)

hey i got some stuff for you you'll be shocked make shure you test and dont filler up!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 6, 2014)

Im def shocked! :d but dont fill what up? Lol


----------



## thump easy (Feb 6, 2014)

the hole house make shure you test them first..


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 7, 2014)

LOL no doubt man, youll see everythang so let me know when to stop.


----------



## THZZELJR (Feb 11, 2014)

Alright so the last run i kinda blew a shit ton of money. On my loved ones though dont worry. So the redesign has to wait till next week or so. In the mean time ive rigged up a diy aqua farm and a sog bubble setup. Realized i bought the wrong sodium thiosulfate (pentahydrate). But from what i understand its just less concentrated so i up the grams to 2.5 sts. I didnt have a spray bottle so i dunked my best lady in the solution. She looks limp but i also took her out of the bubble and put her in the aqua farm with two other ladies. Ill keep ya informed. And im gonna have some new pics soon of my new stealth system. Two heath robinson style flooded vert tubes that fit in a 4 ft storage king size bed that looks lik a dresser. Itll make more sense soon! Also i think i got some of this shit on my skin lets hope i dont start my period soon lmao. Or turn colors.


----------



## THZZELJR (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey also throw ur opinion out im gonna buy enough og13 to fill these two setups. Bout as affordable as seeds go cuz thats a lot of spaces im gonna have to fill. Dont even want to write it lol. Any experience with og13.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 11, 2014)

i had a friend grow og 13, was decent but when put up to the reserva privada og there was no comparison! the RP og was official. the og 13 was airy but had a nice lemon earth


----------



## THZZELJR (Feb 11, 2014)

Hmm yeah thats what i heard the lemon scent on it was killer but most people ive heard said they threw out their clone only version for it. Maybe ill have to do some both rp and og13. Thanks homie.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 11, 2014)

they threw out their clone only og for g13 labs og13 fem seeds? sounds crazy to me. the rp was more potent, better fuller flavor, super dense buds. og13 lacked potency,density, n just wasnt like an og. but it couldve been the pheno my boy selected.


----------



## THZZELJR (Feb 11, 2014)

K this is just from journals i read not anyone i know. I can afford rp but id rather not blow 2 racks when i dont need to. But i guess i better check into this.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 11, 2014)

go get the clone if u can


----------



## THZZELJR (Feb 11, 2014)

I wish im in alaska while its legal i havent figured out how to get legit clones up here. Thats why novemberish im hitting cali up to grab some and s1 and hopefully set up shop there too.


----------



## THZZELJR (Feb 11, 2014)

Just dont know all the ins and outs of dispensary game there yet.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 11, 2014)

ah nice good luck. im thinking about doing the same


----------



## matthewskyle22 (Feb 11, 2014)

Haha seems like alot of people in this forum need to take spelling classes! It is so bad I thought some of you are doing it on purpose. Seriously if you are gonna breed genetics at least spell it right! On a real note though I hope it all works out. I'm a country boy but I just don't understand how anyone could mess up some of these words!


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 18, 2014)

whats happening thump. Cut down my lady getting ready for round 2, hope all is well your way!


----------



## ProGrower707 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dude thumpeasy you dont hit me up no more .. what the fuck man !


----------



## ProGrower707 (Feb 25, 2014)

thump easy said:


> im also jumping into the next step since im in a sealed room i dont know how much oxegen is being released and i feed my roots air i dont know how much air is going in?? im purchasing a oxegen tank and i will be documenting the process..


Dude hit me up i can fix your root rot shit ..... !!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 25, 2014)

when thump harvests, he dips for a minute...hell be black soon enuff...


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm backkkkkk!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Mar 14, 2014)

IM back too lolz whats up!!!! everyone lolz band for another forum to funny fuck those dudes lolz they suck big balls!! lolz i didnt want that cut anyways if it dont yield i dont want it!!..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 14, 2014)

707 grower were the fuck have you dissapreared i hear you were at the riverside store gee lolz you now i know i have people in allmost all the hydro stores were are you and were have you been you vanished into thin air dude!!!??? holis quit that freeking person she got a delivery she went threw like 6 diffrent people fuck that chick cant believe i help that fucken crook out... Well hit me up with your number on my p.m. been kinda laying low had a few people hit me for some cuts but i find out we vend to the same stores by the way i got the city licence gee lolz yaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!! its gona be on and cracking. soon..


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 14, 2014)

yea boy! city license sounds fuckin great.... welcome back too man, was getting worried! passes the fatty over...


----------



## thump easy (Mar 14, 2014)

for shure im happy so fucken happy i got the application accepted!!! geee its clones and fucken beens for realz and of course the flowers i got it all lined out im just waiting on the flowers and looking for a breeding ground fuck these fucken fags that want to corner the market and hyp shit up and it aint even that great.. i toss shit out if it stinks straight out i met alot of people in the indestery and it all comes down to how you present it lolz but some shit speeks for it self with no hype and that what it takes some times still looking for those gems!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Mar 15, 2014)

skeezo aint nothing but a bitch he was kissing my dick on p.m. on shit i should have saved the fucken lick dicking lil fags over thier they aint got a mother fucken thing on this cat.. buster asses i laughing at their best flowers!!!


----------



## thump easy (Mar 15, 2014)

skeezo reminds me of this dude and his buddies over at icmag.. fools aint got nothing on these nuts..[video=youtube_share;1lU8rIXSLiQ]http://youtu.be/1lU8rIXSLiQ[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Mar 15, 2014)

them fools tried to gang up on me but i straight clowned on them buster ass kinda reminds me of the other forum they just leave the post that make me look like i got the short end but i straight battle them lil bitches they couldnt compete there flowers are so tiny lolz kinda reminds me of this they tried to ride hard in a group but by myself i fucken clowned them and the mods deleted my hash full blown pics compaired to thier punny flowers fucken fags.. kinda looked like this then they band me cuz i recked their lil possie..[video=youtube_share;Tpc5J5Ki9rQ]http://youtu.be/Tpc5J5Ki9rQ[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Mar 15, 2014)

they tried to battle me but got straight clowned!!! ill post the battle seen so you guys know i realy clowned on them cats by my lonesome..


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 15, 2014)

damn man these posts right here^^ bring me back to my internet battles. i started trolling back in like 2002. lol i go into chatrooms and battle the whole room. love that shit... like u said wrecking a whole E-gangs like suck these... but i was no e-Gee , i would get PM-bombed like crazy and couldnt fight that shit lol e-thugs cant keep up with REAL slicktalk!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2014)

thump easy said:


> skeezo reminds me of this dude and his buddies over at icmag.. fools aint got nothing on these nuts..[video=youtube_share;1lU8rIXSLiQ]http://youtu.be/1lU8rIXSLiQ[/video]


icmag is played out........


----------



## thump easy (Mar 15, 2014)

it shure looks played out you know i try to see what other places offer but all they offer is hate!!!! they just jelous.. lolz it dont take much to realy grow just fucken put everlast thought and last second in your life and focus on the plants thats all it takes but they to bussy hating on folks.... lolz lil ass bitch made fuckers and there web sight!!!


----------



## thump easy (Mar 18, 2014)

okay enough of the shit talking id like to add if you want to fucken ruin my day i will most gladley give you my honest opionion and put you under the bus i play nicely but dont fuck with this cat.. okay next on the line up is im gona cross the buba rockstart to these females
yoda alien skywalker 
albert walker og
alien head band cookies
tripple platnuim gsc
quang og
oboma


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 18, 2014)

all those fems sound the same, i need pics to see the differences lol


----------



## thump easy (Mar 18, 2014)

okay.. 
obomaquang oggsc forum cut??pink lemonade just to see what happends?
yoda alien skywalker og.gsc x pink lemonade.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 18, 2014)

and their you go..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 18, 2014)

i didnt know mca died i will have to dedicate a strain called MCA OG
A lemon to lime
A lime to a lemon 
He sips the def ale 
With all the fine women
..RIP MCA&#65279;


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Damn those pics are sick! that alien headband cookies gdp looks alien for sure! rip mca, but whos that again? lol


----------



## thump easy (Mar 19, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> Damn those pics are sick! that alien headband cookies gdp looks alien for sure! rip mca, but whos that again? lol


 the beasty boys the first white rapers that didnt even need blacks or anyones permision because it had no color barrier when it first came out some of the dopest white boyz i grew up listening to..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 19, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;g2D-7o2IBCI]http://youtu.be/g2D-7o2IBCI[/video]


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 19, 2014)

what! damn! that blows, i fuck with beastie boys.i got the right to party, girls, no sleep til bk, paul revere, n more! shit rip!


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 19, 2014)

my managers crazy he always smokes dust


----------



## thump easy (Mar 19, 2014)

ya that sux big balls man im gona pull the king lui and try to cross it king lui thats one of the strongest og kushes i know of and im hope i can only pull something great out of it mabe albert walker og thats very diffrent every smoker i gave some to sead it was a breath of fresh air something diffrent i hope i can only pull it off this one i will release what ever one is the greatest of all my crosses i will let it go as BEASTY BOY MCA!!![video=youtube_share;tEM3dW2oWW4]http://youtu.be/tEM3dW2oWW4[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Mar 19, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;NmeuqJO_Xwc]http://youtu.be/NmeuqJO_Xwc[/video]but it wont matter on the money i ussualy predict a good paying strain but this one time ill let one good cross go so the simple fact of it being just fuego!! aka fire..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 19, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> my managers crazy he always smokes dust


let me get some i usto get the wet dadies back in my days lolz sherm headed angle dust pcp was no joke!! but if you got a lil let me get some on lay away!!!


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 19, 2014)

beastie boys lyric. Drugs are bad


----------



## ProGrower707 (Mar 19, 2014)

Damn dog ! Hope your doing well dude !



thump easy said:


> okay..
> View attachment 3027315obomaView attachment 3027327quang ogView attachment 3027328gsc forum cut??View attachment 3027329pink lemonade just to see what happends?View attachment 3027330
> yoda alien skywalker ogView attachment 3027334.View attachment 3027335gsc x pink lemonade.View attachment 3027337


----------



## ProGrower707 (Mar 19, 2014)

dUDE MESSAGE ME YOUR NUMBER !! FUCK HOLLIS FUCK THESE PEOPLE . FUCK EVERYBODY .. I MOVED TO THE BAY DUDE .... FAR AWAY FROM DESERT RAT FUCK !




thump easy said:


> 707 grower were the fuck have you dissapreared i hear you were at the riverside store gee lolz you now i know i have people in allmost all the hydro stores were are you and were have you been you vanished into thin air dude!!!??? holis quit that freeking person she got a delivery she went threw like 6 diffrent people fuck that chick cant believe i help that fucken crook out... Well hit me up with your number on my p.m. been kinda laying low had a few people hit me for some cuts but i find out we vend to the same stores by the way i got the city licence gee lolz yaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!! its gona be on and cracking. soon..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 19, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> beastie boys lyric. Drugs are bad


lolz im gona listen to it right now.. lolz


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 19, 2014)

i thought u were an only beer type of dude lol i didnt know you like to get wet!


----------



## thump easy (Mar 19, 2014)

no i dont im fucken 40 years old gee hahah when i was a kid i once in a great while hit the wets!! but no i do drink beer i started smoken again im lagit as far as state licence and city aproved licence. i live under no fear anymore so smoken again..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 19, 2014)

ProGrower707 said:


> dUDE MESSAGE ME YOUR NUMBER !! FUCK HOLLIS FUCK THESE PEOPLE . FUCK EVERYBODY .. I MOVED TO THE BAY DUDE .... FAR AWAY FROM DESERT RAT FUCK !


only if you stop disapearing and shit man!!!! you fucken sketch me out with all the disapearing acts and relocation in every state and city dude you need to stop and smoke a fat dady with me were is the LIQUID COKE OG ????


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2014)

thump easy said:


> no i dont im fucken 40 years old gee hahah when i was a kid i once in a great while hit the wets!! but no i do drink beer i started smoken again im lagit as far as state licence and city aproved licence. i live under no fear anymore so smoken again..


damn pimpin... u 40? lol you spell soo much younger though... lolollolol


----------



## thump easy (Mar 19, 2014)

lolz i just cant do it gee it will take me eternal life to spell check and puncuate i dont want to spend my time learning how to do it!!!! i rather spend time in the garden gee. lolz yes im getting older it suck gee.. what i would do to go back in time id be a fucken sergen!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yea respect! Passes thump the dip...lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2014)

thump easy said:


> lolz i just cant do it gee it will take me eternal life to spell check and puncuate i dont want to spend my time learning how to do it!!!! i rather spend time in the garden gee. lolz yes im getting older it suck gee.. what i would do to go back in time id be a fucken sergen!!!!


im just fucking with ya... im damn well near 30 myself... ill be 40 in no time....


----------



## thump easy (Mar 19, 2014)

yes it flies fast, i just got medical insurance and my throat been hurting still but right before the bone incedent i had a soar throat its been over 2 months from when my thoat started bothing me im tripping balls that mca past away from throat cancer shit i been in this game long time im scared of the pesticides i usto use and in flip flops and no shirt i still feel like a lump in my throat im gona go check it out on the first im scared gee.. not of dien of but of cancer specialy i been knee deep in this game and the shit i have handled im shure should have hit me along time ago, man i got my fingers crossed and my pubic hair crossed too hopefully they just injured me when they went in and its nothing scarry shit..


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 19, 2014)

Damn man hope its nothin major


----------



## skuba (Mar 20, 2014)

Man I missed a beastie boys show in 09 or 10 at a festival cuz my pack was running around working, major major fuck up. buds lookin shiny by the way fuckin rad


----------



## thump easy (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks Skuba ya i been bizzy who did i run into today fucken 707grower lolz at the hydro store what happend to the bay hahahaha its alway a great day when you run into the people you usto smile with and trim with it was good times my boy in the bay i was glad to run into you today big dog you are still the fastest trimmer i know next to Sera she is fucken fast as you.. the two fastest trimmers i ever ran into in my life and excelent growers as well.. good luck big loving that Crystal cush x og Kush its fire as hell good deal... it was good to see you...


----------



## thump easy (Mar 23, 2014)

i guess ill post the quang og, the yoda alien skywalker og, the oboma kush, and the tripple platnuim gsc.. as they go into flower im dusting them with buba rockstar male pollen..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 23, 2014)

ow wait i got the sugar og im gona dust it too.. but its from a reveged nug lolz ill show you your gona laugh


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 23, 2014)

mmmm shit looks good! u revegged a cloned nug? lol cant wait...


----------



## thump easy (Mar 23, 2014)

ya ill post it lolz tonight my bateries died but its some funny shit i took the cut and flowered her from nug again few lil arms and their just gona be fucken dusted and hopefully i can find a phenoe that will do just right to back cross and also i just want to some how cross the elite genetics i have to each other without loosing to much the only thing that keeps me going is the elites from day one i found out thats the way to do it up.. i decided i dont want to breed for the public and i dont care for that too much just doing it for the sake of fun. forget that cut throat bizzness im straight i think im gona ingenear my most prized posetion the aroe ponic system the created has alot of flaws, to many to mention ill just do a few tweeks and pust out pics of the performance and market that.... the weed game is to saturated the money is gona be like the goldmining bizznes it s gona be in the nutrient lines, substraites and things like what i grow in its supperior but untill that cup is behind me not for the flower but the flower and the process behind it man i got bad luck everytime the fucking thing goes down i got to fucken cater to some friend or some bullshit thats why i stay away from people that last cup my boys dad died we had to fucken trim all his flowers and the family was fling in for the funeral and well we had to trim that shit fast as shit and all wile everyone was exchanging flowers, the fact is do i let my friend down or do i go???? mabe it was ment to happend that way but excuses to me is just another way of saying FAILED... so i wont anounce it i will just do it as i alway have done in the past im a doer, and i just gona do it...


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 23, 2014)

hell yea, do the damn thing! i feel the same way...


----------



## thump easy (Mar 24, 2014)

okay so billy will be trien all my other crosses oboma x the white, oboma x plantuim cookies, (blue dream x sweet tooth)x platnuim cookies x gdp mind you its still the candy land male... forum cut x platnuim cookies,
fire og x the big black, goji og x buba rock star, quang og x buba rock star, yoda alien skywalker x platnuim cookies gdp owww my got i got her outside she fucken reeks of deathly og pungents ow my god its fire already, the white x alien head band, and i got more but he sead he's gona crack them all did i tell you i gave him all my tahoe og x platnuim cookies x gdp ill be headed over tommorow to take pics im so happy to know he is inpressed with the begining of flower he sead it stinks fucken crazzy so ill be over to take pics tommorow..


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice crosses! Hope that turns out to be a killer male.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 25, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ariPK5fPmeo]http://youtu.be/ariPK5fPmeo[/video]gona name one quick og. breading is a battle zone!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2014)

[youtube]_WMWtqCadgw[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2014)

Chicago's own.. [youtube]0yLfgXS8O28[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2014)

[youtube]NZcuDJziRxU[/youtube]


----------



## thump easy (Mar 25, 2014)

homie you know were im from!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;1bfP2HuqKfs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bfP2HuqKfs[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2014)

thump easy said:


> homie you know were im from!!!!!View attachment 3033986View attachment 3033987View attachment 3033988


of course i do... [youtube]axVln09g9K4[/youtube]


----------



## thump easy (Mar 25, 2014)

fuck you 3 you just want to sit on my sac!! gee you got my atentionn what the fuck you want fucker hahahaha.. i miss jamie what ever happend to his ass?? what are you doing fucker!!! when you comeing down??


----------



## thump easy (Mar 25, 2014)

homie you want to see some pimpin..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2014)

thump easy said:


> homie you want to see some pimpin..View attachment 3034018


you know were im from right? we don't call da police... we just handle our bizzness and leave before they show up [youtube]dITJx0Jd5Gs[/youtube]


----------



## thump easy (Mar 25, 2014)

shy why you lien gee!! why you leave cali then hahaha come home already.. you sound like this crack on this videohttp://youtu.be/JU-Q_fBfGAw[video=youtube_share;JU-Q_fBfGAw]http://youtu.be/JU-Q_fBfGAw[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2014)

thump easy said:


> shy why you lien gee!! why you leave cali then hahaha come home already.. you sound like this crack on this videohttp://youtu.be/JU-Q_fBfGAw[video=youtube_share;JU-Q_fBfGAw]http://youtu.be/JU-Q_fBfGAw[/video]


lol I left cali because all the tweekers were trying to convert me to a meth head... plus what goes for 1500 there u get double or more for here/\..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 25, 2014)

im just fucking with you i know you a crazzy ass mother fucker you got my respect!! gee..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 26, 2014)

today im getting ready to get the king lui and cross it to albert walker og..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 26, 2014)

sorry guys im gona be leaving the sight for a while linda.com got me reanalizing my time and how i want to spend it lolz.. ill check in from time to time for those that got seeds in the mail good luck and test them before you fill up a room.. im not shure if the impulse to look on hear will be the same i will finish my last project on hear its with the 3d printer and printing new end caps for the aroe system.. and the tweeks i got going hope you like that as for the breeding ill do it for my self and hoped you guys like the process it was so much fun and it is very addicting..


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yooo pop in when you got your shop going! Good looking out,its been hella fun gee!


----------



## thump easy (Mar 28, 2014)

http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/1thumpiez/media/663_zps406ddcfa.mp4.html


----------



## thump easy (Mar 28, 2014)

http://[video][/video] dam im trying to post this video i was just on another thread and one guy sead i only speek to myself crazzy in the mirror.. i wouldnt be hanging with these guys being avrage.. i did like to fight when i was younger and wont hesitate to today not at all.. i dont know if you can see this vidoe..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 28, 2014)

http://


----------



## Sativied (Mar 31, 2014)

thump easy said:


> sorry guys im gona be leaving the sight for a while linda.com got me reanalizing my time and how i want to spend it lolz..


Linda sounds like a whiny bitch. Sit back and smoke another one and reanalyze while listening to: 
[video=youtube;4YZBNfYvIMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YZBNfYvIMs[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Apr 9, 2014)

got the alien skywalker yoda og crossed to platnuim cookies, but im getting tired of cookies i also got sweettooth x bluedream crossed to platnuim cookies, and tahoe cookies also got fire og crossed to goji og, i got the white cookies the white alien headband, the white quang, the white oboma, and i got buba rockstar to the fire og, the buba rockstart to fire og, i got the white to the tripple platnuim cookies, i got the albert walker og to the white i got oboma platnuim cookies all testing this round ow ya skywalker yoda alien og to the white... test going down as of today cracking those bitches!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 10, 2014)

fuck i dont know how to post pics


----------



## Sativied (Apr 10, 2014)

Click the Upload a File button, browse for the file, wait a bit, then click the Full image button.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 10, 2014)

i got some new ones i gave my budy the tahoe cookies turns out i had another male going and cut it down i was gifted the albert walker og and the skunk og and it turned out to have pollinated the tahoe og i got a call it smells like straight skunk and og lolz ill post that one too..


----------



## thump easy (Apr 10, 2014)

nope it wont??? ow well ill be growing this life away.. till then...


----------



## Sativied (Apr 10, 2014)

Are they straight from camera, larger than 10mb? Try https://imageresizer.codeplex.com/


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2014)

next to the post reply is the upload a file, thats how i do it


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2014)

those white crosses sound ill


----------



## thump easy (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Apr 10, 2014)

its been getting hot latley i never ran my version of my strain called the ewok had people asking for it like crazzy but i dont run non yielders so i pritty much let it go to shit my friends and family disowned me over it.. fuck it right i cant get no help trimming for free or anything for free from my friends and they want something for nothing this shit take months to plan im not gona do it.. lets take a realy good look at the exxxxxx X ewok that i called at first only to be had that someone beat me to it well fuck that strain it was one of my best ones i gota say but im my own worst enemie... the funny part is i was breeding the others in a tent and it got a lil seed and if fell as i let the old one die i gave it a new name the obee one konobi.. because of the alien og x yoda og x skywalker og....... and it was fire i kinda feel bad because other breeders are happy with a low yielder as long as she is potent.. i fucked up to tell you the truth i have trashed alot of strains thinking i could do better.. well as the seed fell from the tree i final got hurt i knew that one was the best i had ever made. And yet that lil baby that sprouted on the edge of the wilted dien strain that i had so much hate tords.. so many fucken busters lien about polly hybrids and unstable strains i think they say that so the breeding market wont get saturated.. fuck i didnt go beyond a few crossed so far this one has been crossed a few times and still not one herm....???? i put the undisirables outside thinking fuck it lets see what will happend.. the seed that fell was a female the smell that came from the obee one konobie was something i wish you could smell instead i left it outside to do its thing i crossed it again to the white raskal geen pool, i dont know the cat but i got mad respect for this dude and his genetics.. so i had to grab what this cat has delt with in my eyes he knows what fire is.. as many other breeders have followed his steps as i am atempting to do and if i can get blessed with some thing worthy of my light... the obee smells supper fucken dank with the new gdp x platnuim cookies its not even funny the reson why i mention it the interniod spacing is crazzy so young i dont give a fuck what people say the few that know me know i dont fuck around unless it yeilds and its fire.. thats why im so excited about the smell its puting off and the spaceing im taking clones off of it in the morning..


----------



## thump easy (Apr 10, 2014)

i gota get a clone off of it and get it in side im not an outdoor grower and im sorry i just dont fucken like outdoors the only reason i grow outside is to seed them up im in door all fucken day everday all day long...mind you i seeded the others up and reveged them for one last time and as for the obie 1 crossed to the platnuim cookies i gota say this is my last cookie cross gota look for something new.. but the internoid spacing is what got me so exicited..


----------



## thump easy (Apr 10, 2014)

quang of oboma aka master cinderella 99 they gota be frostie and dank and yield still got weeks to go..


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 11, 2014)

ooooo eeeeeee i love me some raskal!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 12, 2014)

those f2s i made came out just the way i wanted minus the herms. the 2 fems i got are both nice og phenos. im about to let the last one fade and cure it a bit. the sample i took is excellent! now its time to pop something new


----------



## thump easy (Apr 13, 2014)

asome im shure youll find a keeper i got tones of crosses just hadnt had the time or the room im small time.. wish i new what i know now 7 years ago i would have blown up spots with all kinds of crosses but i dont know it seems like a lot of head acks man to much kissing ass and sucking dick i dont like to do that kinda shit lolz.. good luck gee.. hope you find something great.. king lui x111 og x to the albert walker og , and king lui x111 og to the white and king lui x crossed to alien skywalker i got 5 beens left i hope i can pull off a male..


----------



## thump easy (Apr 13, 2014)

thier are a few in thier that are just crossed i totaly forgot with what lolz dam container has albert walker blue container and fuck i forgot what the other unlabled shit is fire og to something..thats not including my stash of breeder packs i got stored in the fridge im not gona post them cuz i need to payed for the info mushal..


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 13, 2014)

nice catalog you got there. i cant wait to have 50 dif crosses in like 6 months lol


----------



## thump easy (Apr 13, 2014)

yup i got bag seeds tripple platnuim x crosses just been to bizzy to lable and now im fucked but if i run them i can tell what they are crossed to no lie.. i know my girls..


----------



## thump easy (Apr 13, 2014)

ya i got this Quang og she yield realy nice kinda like the fire og raskal cut im gona cross it to raskals fire og then to the King Lui X111 og and see what happends.. all pics are right hear..Quang og
 
for some reason about 6 years back thier was a thing with red mylar it didnt make a diffrence but hear is the KING LUI X111 OG
and raskals FIRE OG heavy yielder for realz!!! got love this dude!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 14, 2014)

i was also thinking if the white fire og was crossed with s1 pollen from the white why cant you hit it again with the fire og??? to make it yeild like the fire og???


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 14, 2014)

THATS RED MYLAR? I THOUGHT I WAS BLOOD...LOL


----------



## thump easy (Apr 14, 2014)

no no blood im not violent these days, i realy aint at all just when i need to be i guess.. and thats been a long time i might be rusty but what did you think about the pacio fight and our desert storm, did i ever tell you i drop to a patient a block away from him, his old ladies isnt so nice, i confused her for an idian cat native american they have casion money what this means for those out of our country indian were killed and slautered back in the day i guess they have thier own laws that alows them to own casionoes and they get money kinda like some kind of goverment funding but its indian funding well long story short i waved her down cuz i thought it was the indian dudes wife same exzact black escalade she just looked at me like i was crazzy and peeled out so i see the indian dude i sead dam are you fighting with your old lady and he sead's NO why? i explained and he opens the garage door and thier is the same truck black escalade on rims so i was defenatly going for pacio. i dont want to hate on the guy but i think that just nudged me a lil the indian dude sead thats bradley's old lady they live up the street gated community... i waved her down cuz i forgot the code i was waving ther down she was just a car over to open the gate.. but mabe it was just me i always take shit the wrong way, and any athleat gets my respect its a hard job but for that fight i just had to go with pacio sorry bradly i got you on the next one though!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 14, 2014)

im gona end this breading jornal
to much misspelling and i cant even see the veiws no more thats the only reason i come on hear is to see the view kinda wierd but i like it for that reason??


----------



## skuba (Apr 14, 2014)

what up thump this new forum is trippin me out


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2014)

yea i hate how you cant see your followed threads easily. i was rooting for pacman, but i def have respect for bradley he came to fight. whatsup with bradley injuring his leg again! cant wait for the third fight tho i know that!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 15, 2014)

buy the third pac man will be to old!!! but bradley shure love the millions i bet win or loose thats the ticket!!!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 15, 2014)

skuba said:


> what up thump this new forum is trippin me out



ya me to SKUBA im tripping out how have you been big dog!!! it is a trip isnt it lolz im more addicted to this forum than any kinda addiction i have i would need a band to stop.. i was planning to go AA meetings or NA meeting and just tell them!!! Hi my name is THUMPER and im a roll it up abuser i abuse the forum all thew out the day!!!



hahaha just kidding fuck realy though i could be more involved with breeding better strains that realy come to my head 3 tripple crosses of OG mega strain crissed crossed back and forth to the dankest ones i have encounterd and some how make them yield...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2014)

you could see bradley was trying to do him like marquez did him, that def cost him. im addicted to this forum too!


----------



## skuba (Apr 15, 2014)

dude that quang is gorgeous and the leaves on your king lui x111 got more frost than most of the buds around here, just sayin. and the new forum is gonna take some gettin used to glad its still up and poppin though


----------



## thump easy (Apr 16, 2014)

i was looking at this yoda alien skywalk og cross to the platnuim cookies gdp male im thinking cuz it has a hint of cookies anyways i took close look dude i been taken these lil sucker off all the time i dont want to spray them with nothing crazzy i ran out of the azosol so im gona have to grab some more.. and yes i got those lil fuckers but then i looked closer and this is budding all crazzyjust kidding thats my fuck i forgot the name of that seasoning lolz i saved the sugar og remember that lil reveg nug i saved it just to cross with THE WHITE and i leting a straberry take root fuck it right??


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2014)

shit those caterpillars? get those fucks! sounds like a dank cross too! i see why they are hoppin on...


----------



## thump easy (Apr 16, 2014)

did i fuck up?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2014)

LOL nah nature happened man, unless you talkin about the straberry rooting into you bud then yea you fucked that up lol but just just the strawberrys heart out, then your good! lol


----------



## thump easy (Apr 18, 2014)

i happy gee i for got i gave my boy from nor cal in stockton a cut of the yoda??? ya i dont run yoda that mean i gave him a cut of the yoda alien skywalker.. ill try to fem it and hit you with it.. it the best thing i have made nothing special or scientific but its realy fucken kids play gee... im gona get started on the king lui x111 i got the cut from calvin at clone ville cant wait man im happy gee.. im gona grab that alien skywalker yoda cross to hit it with the albert walker og male to....


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 18, 2014)

im already getting shit popping. i got 4 of 4 to open. throw em in dirt tomorrow...


----------



## thump easy (Apr 25, 2014)

I I want to share this with u I'm disappointed with hydro farm products ACTIVE AIR FLEXIBLE AIR DIFFUSER is made of lead they should say so but they don't the know dam well this shit is toxic even if they don't post it on labeling its a really s candles buzz ness out out there it's one of the best air diffuserers out ther next to this micro air stone on the right wich is Just beware I'm always coming into contact with the water.. Well lil by lil ill start going down my list of crap they sell n other debunking bull shit lil by lil it's upsetting that one time in history we we proud to be Americans and put American products on the market but now of days it's more hit n miss with our own people slowly squeezing the unwanted penisis in our gardens..it one of the best but the trade off sucks


----------



## thump easy (Apr 25, 2014)

Dam this tablet it auto spells by its self.. Some times putting words I didn't mean to..


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 25, 2014)

FUCKIN SPELLCHECK! LOL DAMN THATS CRAZY! I GOT ONE OF THE 2 FOOT ONES BUT I USE A LIL LONG BLUE Airstone thank god lol for some reason my bubble cloner aint workin so i gotta hook up the ez clone, i got mad clones chillin in cups cause im broke lol


----------



## thump easy (Apr 25, 2014)

Ill


greenghost420 said:


> FUCKIN SPELLCHECK! LOL DAMN THATS CRAZY! I GOT ONE OF THE 2 FOOT ONES BUT I USE A LIL LONG BLUE Airstone thank god lol for some reason my bubble cloner aint workin so i gotta hook up the ez clone, i got mad clones chillin in cups cause im broke lol


 send you some new stuff.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 25, 2014)

keep thumpn em ova, i just got em going.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 25, 2014)

The white x sugar cookies og Lolz I seeded this lil one


----------



## thump easy (Apr 25, 2014)

garden pick


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 25, 2014)

thats one cute suga cookie! whats that in the garden,cucumber? i was just lookin at seeds n shit for food.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 25, 2014)

No it's zuceenie


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 25, 2014)

ahh nice! that was my 2nd guess. what else you got poppin up?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 25, 2014)

im surprised that caterpillar didnt get stuck in the resin, im finding mad dead ladybyrds stuck like flypaper, neighbor!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm taken yoda alien sky walker male n hitting it to king Luis the 13 og, Calvin's diamond og or triangle kush. To the white fire og. And the master platnuim og if Calvin still gots it? And to the fire og.. Ow and to the Albert walker og.. Wat I got right now the big black to the white.. Alien headband to the white gsc to the white.. Seeds ill part with a few


----------



## thump easy (Apr 25, 2014)

I still haven't seen any bees this year


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 25, 2014)

i hear nothing but awesome when hearing about the louis or the wifi. those should hold down some killer! yea its a lil cold over here for bees but they are dieing off. thanks montasanto lol


----------



## thump easy (Apr 25, 2014)

He'll no those caterpillars r lethal they only eat the mugs the been eating my seeds!!! Lil fuckers I'd share with them if only they stayed on one branch!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 25, 2014)

those motherfuckaz!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm gonna call that yoda alien sky walker og x platnuim cookies GDP .... Smurfet Liquor..


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 26, 2014)

POUR SOME OUT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## thump easy (Apr 26, 2014)

] Lolz I seen it on a video game on lining plants vs zombies game for Xbox 1 thought it sounded great!! But I'm gona keep it to smurffet og.. All the all stars pluss GDP how she has grown up!!!! Just saying gotta get king Luis n wifi in there some how... One of my patients likes me I will be sipping on this tonight or tomorrow it always great to try some new beer.. Just duchesse de Bourgogne ??? Ill let u know


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 26, 2014)

hell yea time to kick back n chill


----------



## thump easy (Apr 27, 2014)

It was good beer..


----------



## thump easy (Apr 29, 2014)

fuck gee no lie this round thess lil fucken worms man i have been against harsh pesticides since my scare with the doc.. also looking into no more chemicals with self life on the bottle.. i wnt out side and they been just zeroing on the this one plant i got them in the others but very lil i sit outside me and my budy and just use the tweezers from the lab insurments fucken become a pro with those things but new key board fucken thing feel so hard and rought my fingers already got tired need to get a more confortable one any ways ya they got nugs and they just ate out the seeds i got scared and pulled her and some are still green??? fuck man i hate that i jumped the gun but if only you could see no mights no thrips no aphids just those lil pesky fucken worms they like this one the most??? one day i pulled 15 off of this lil plant and since yield was what i was looking for before im still a yield man with a punch i have to say i have destroyed some realy good one i should have kept.. well what ever the case may be i dont want to sell seeds to the public so it doesnt mater... but still always just trien to make work funn.. and thats all im realy trien to do.. i was so upset at the cater pillers why didnt they jump on the big black or alien headband or the gsc??? why this one!!i threw away all the seed pods but relized i wanted to photo graph them and only found one pod lolz ow well they like this one thow and so does my budie i cut it down without flushing becase i dont care for the flower i only want the seeds so i can get a male i will revege the one branch i left outside just gota corinteen the sucker first away from my others and my budy sead he dont care its not flushed he want to smoke it lolz but its not my goal yet it dont compleate but if you want to fucken cough your lungs out go ahead lolz... hear is a seed eaten away by the lil worms lil fuckers!!!! and thier is the pvc glue i alway redo my manifolds in the eazy cloner and in my turbo cloner i like them both but i like the turbo cloner better i got a few ajustments i want to make on bother of them i will talk about that as soon as i can get ahold of a good 3d printer i will make the adjustment the way they should be made to make a kick ass one ill show that later  .. but everything has the right to live i had to take them out??? light is in everthing i had no right to kill them but i had too to bad i cant have chickens.. 
yoda alien skywalker x platnuim cookies gdp male kinda getting tired of the cookies no more after this im done with the cookies ill try to just do hevy hitting strains and if the dont yield thats fine as long as they kick your ass like a straight ass kicking like you aint never had...


----------



## thump easy (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 29, 2014)

nice balls! theres a organic spray id use on those caterpillARS, think its bacillus species, want me to look it up?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 29, 2014)

looks like my fav bacteria, bacillus thuringiensis , bti. use that shit on em


----------



## THZZELJR (Apr 30, 2014)

What it do bra? Sorry I dissapeared lol almost died and shit. From a damn dental filling. I'm good tho. Are seeds supposed to dry for a couple months before I use them or are they good right away? I tried some of my purple kush seeds and only like half are popping but they're only a few weeks old.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 30, 2014)

some pop right after i pull them but i could be wrong give them a couple of weeks i would say some pop in the nug no lie in the aroe system..


----------



## THZZELJR (Apr 30, 2014)

Lolz that sou D's funny but for some reason I know or serious OK bout to check out of.g raskal stuff what's his best strain man?


----------



## thump easy (Apr 30, 2014)

well white fire og is dope gee its one my number one next to king lui as of the most potent strains i ever grown i have grown over 200 strains these are white fire og.. man if you want your rep to come back into comision and get recognized once more this is a must strain to pop that collar once more and let them know what you got aint no joke and you will not go down on quality ever they must respect and not budge and they will know you dont fuck around i no longer vend to my clinics they dont respect the quality and they dont respect the work but this hear no mater what you grow in the is fucken slamm those fuckers to the couch and it will be couch lock for realz they wont be able to get up as if heroin has just been administerd to thier body their soul will be pulled down into the couch even muchies will be to far away for them and you will be acuzzed of lacing the buds..  but if your rep licence is done and you need a renewd licence for dankness the real shit than i sugest you try this and you wont be sorry i dont get paid for these advertisments i just know that i wont lie to you about hype and i only like to grow dank buds when its time to show them its only my last card if i have to prove something but she wont yield he has a fire og and that thier is also dank but the white and the fire was the best thing that ever happend!!!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 30, 2014)

and this hear is his fire og i havent tried anymore of his stuff only because i been bizzy doing other strains always on the search for the biger yields but only because people want volume over quality and i do both but low yielders i dont.. she is one of the best ever in my book and i dont fuck around even swerves genetics he not so hot right know and to tell you the truth i seen better shit from him than alot of other stuff i have ran.. but raskal is one of my favorites.. and his white doesnt fuck around either.. im sorry i got a fucken asome ass pic but it wont post for some reason..


----------



## thump easy (Apr 30, 2014)

shit i just checked my fire wall people are always trien to hack me i dont know why i dont got anything good other than pics and i took my old girlfriends NAKED PICS down cuz im in a relationship/????? but that would have been worth hacking then!!!!! fuckers!!!!!! WELL HEAR IS SOMETHING WORTH HACKING SAME FEELING YOU GET FROM A VERY NICE AND JUICEY GIRL IN ALL HER QUALITIES FOR SHURE AND I DONT DATE UGLY GIRLS EVER...FIRE OG YIELDS LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER...


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 30, 2014)

That fire og is beautiful


----------



## thump easy (Apr 30, 2014)

THANK YOU TRAXX187 YOU SHOULD RUN IT IT WONT LET YOU DOWN!!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 30, 2014)

thump easy said:


> THANK YOU TRAXX187 YOU SHOULD RUN IT IT WONT LET YOU DOWN!!!


I can't  everywhere is sold out


----------



## thump easy (Apr 30, 2014)

sorry i just ate work sucks its all day thing for me but ya man his shit sell out and some places rename it so no one runs the same stuff like other clinics but its fire always!!! and it has never hermed on me or never had one complaint i hate when breeders act like thier shit is just the best and i get it and it totaly so disapointing its like fuck man i midess well let my nefew and his dixie cup been come along for the ride and get his apoinions on genetics for realz man.. its fire..


----------



## thump easy (May 1, 2014)

always sold out thats gota say something.. right??????


----------



## THZZELJR (May 1, 2014)

You know your advice is the only reason I come around right homie. Thanks the PK I ran wasn't the shit especially after I had blue dream lol. So maybe this is just what I need ha. A local gave me a bunch of g13 x blueberry beans to I'll keep ya posted bro.


----------



## THZZELJR (May 1, 2014)

Oh and ghost too he knows his shit


----------



## greenghost420 (May 1, 2014)

bout to study tissue culture so i can get cuts of that shit! DAMNNNNNNNN THUMP! killing it as usual.... good looking out too thzz! respect!


----------



## thump easy (May 1, 2014)

ill give you the recepie its easy man ill post you directions you can buy over the counter nutrients ill give it to you.. and the aguar is easy too no need to spend alot of money but the turn over is like a few months man thats what sucks..


----------



## greenghost420 (May 1, 2014)

i dont mind slowing the process down, i got a shit ton of clones rootbound cause im backed the fuck up lol but ill be reading up on shit....


----------



## THZZELJR (May 1, 2014)

I read a bit on tissue culture a while back but never understood why I would need to. What's the deal with it? Also thump do you ever use florakleen? I'm drying for seven days in dark indirect airflow 65 70 degrees 30%to 40% rh then paper bag for a Coue days then jarring forever lol but the smell is always greatly diminished since switching to hydro. And it definitely taste harsher. I flush for ten days straight water. Thinking I might need to try and changing the water every single day for the last ten.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 1, 2014)

i like tissue culture cause i can take a strain im sick of at the moment, store it and come back when i miss her, cause i will miss her ass! i could have a ton of strains in the fridge, treat my clones like demolition man and cryo their ass for 50 years.


----------



## THZZELJR (May 1, 2014)

Damn it is all sold out its only been a couple weeks.....alright fire alien or fire og bx?


----------



## THZZELJR (May 1, 2014)

Thinking that fire alien would maybe grab me a og fire type pheno


----------



## greenghost420 (May 1, 2014)

oh yea wifi is always sold out! same as you, im curious as well as tempted to check the FAK x wifi.


----------



## thump easy (May 1, 2014)

THZZELJR said:


> You know your advice is the only reason I come around right homie. Thanks the PK I ran wasn't the shit especially after I had blue dream lol. So maybe this is just what I need ha. A local gave me a bunch of g13 x blueberry beans to I'll keep ya posted bro.


Ya let me know how it goes?


greenghost420 said:


> oh yea wifi is always sold out! same as you, im curious as well as tempted to check the FAK x wifi.





THZZELJR said:


> I read a bit on tissue culture a while back but never understood why I would need to. What's the deal with it? Also thump do you ever use florakleen? I'm drying for seven days in dark indirect airflow 65 70 degrees 30%to 40% rh then paper bag for a Coue days then jarring forever lol but the smell is always greatly diminished since switching to hydro. And it definitely taste harsher. I flush for ten days straight water. Thinking I might need to try and changing the water every single day for the last ten.


Ok I take mine off the stix and its ready 5 days later aroe only need 3 days flush.. Flora clean never have if you in dwc or aroe u won't need to use anything but water.. No jars no darkness other than wen ther hanging my car reeks of dand !!! Smoothest ever I wish I could give u some free.. Okay coco is a mother fucker it holds nutrient n salts but you can pull it off with a crazy ritchual of flushing 10 days same in rock wool.. The roots are in something it's gona be a bitch to pull them out in water u don't need to do anything but dump water add pure ro water n nest day drop again Ppm's first time are around 140 because ther is still shit tangled in the roots next flush is should be around 56 and the next day around 23 but you can't do that if they are grabbing to something you could get away with 150 Ppm's and the bud taste just like the flower smell n the wax will bee sweet no lie but you gotta look at your try comes 30 percent is doable but 50 amber is better forget about seed pack recommendation for cutting its up to the master grower to look and see


----------



## thump easy (May 1, 2014)

If you have a problem u gotta try the second cure this is done like this if u missed your mark you got a faint chance at getting the smell it could go both way worse or better! You leave out the nugs to bone dry no moister in it at all.. Let it out to the air in room not sun
Next after its dry get a five day beer cooler with a five day seal n it has to be this one and put a bounty towlet with water squeeze out 75 percent of water out.. Next zip lock Tupa wear the lid is great put the towlet on the Tupa wear but the bud on the base then the Tupa wear not touching bud don't worry let it be in ther 3 days don't look don't open wen three days r up open and reapply this is for a pound and up... The next following days burp 4 times a day for three days depending on the nug moister. If its at ur liking then stop wetting towlet n make Shur u squeeze it don't do anything else if u do it will fuck up the tolet should be bone dry after the three days n u will have to hidrate the towlet after day three if needed this will activate trikes again could go either way!!! But if it does do u up your smell will come in.. But don't relie on this method make shure u cut right on time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope this helps also if in coco try to reed ppm run off n flush with bush doctor sledge hammer that shit will loosen things up about day five flush pure water that should work also try to read ur ppm run off


----------



## thump easy (May 1, 2014)

But if dirt does u good thats cool too I use to do dirt.. To tell you the truth what ever makes you smile is ok with me


----------



## THZZELJR (May 2, 2014)

I love the control of hydro and refuse to give up on it. Move forwards right. Yeah I have a scope for trics too. Must be I need to change the water everyday. Or switch nutes I'm running Lucas formula. I like to grab some cana vega. Definitely gonna grab b12 this round. I'm in dwc with 1 in starter cube rock wool. Thanks guys and I guess I'm gonna grab a few different packs from raskal and see for myself.


----------



## thump easy (May 2, 2014)

Cana vega is good to but for us in water it's a lil finicky.. Or house n garden aqua flake in veg n flower 40 gal run 100ml but before u do silica must be mixed at room temp drop 50 to 100 ml first mix then drop one Nute A mix then B.......then 50 cal mag bertanicare ml and most bestess part voodooe juice by advance 200 to 400 depending on the plants height.. That will get you threw veg hit me up ill give you the rest of the formula it's golden!!!


----------



## THZZELJR (May 2, 2014)

That's my guy alright will do.


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2014)

fuck dude the alien yoda skywalker aka OBIE ONE KONOBIE x gdp platnuim cookies fucken shot out naners i seen it in the nugs dont know if the nabors light affected it but im gona have to hit it back yoda alien skywalker male i just dont know how the male will be kinda experimenting if the females are all diffrent then the males must be to i wish i could do a line up and hit diffrent males from the same mom and dad and put to rest the strongest bigest male theory because it is a theory not hitting males from the same bach to the same clone to see what those batches will produce???? well i cut her early cuz i was scared of those fucken caterpillers eating all my seeds.. man the seeds look ugly but then again i got the male stud out of a bach of seeds like this from a seed companie and again got seeds they kinda like this but hey every fucken time i cross something and i think its not gona be good i give it away and the seed turn out fuckn bomb budy got that tahoe fire og gdp platnuim cookies and its fucken fire.. gona reveg it out ill post a pic later big yeilder..hear are the seeds man it hermed the one i had outside gona have to back cross it shit i wish i had a lot of money to experiment??? fuck man


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2014)

garnden pics


----------



## thump easy (May 5, 2014)

dam no body told me mayweither was fighting fuck i cant stand that dude..i never watch the news ever and i dont look at world events either i live in the rabbit hole... with t.v. but i dont like to tune in only science chanel..


----------



## thump easy (May 5, 2014)

well billy been asking for seed remember i told you i been just breeding the fuck out of the plants well i gave some beens away i think it was tahoe og female to fire og x gdp plantuim cookie male and i think that was the male anyways he doesnt grow like i do he just started old patient of mine and well i finaly kicked him down.. this is the female at week 8 he sent me a pic also he broke a few branches the nugs weight was to much he didnt tie or stick them but this is one plant fuck man i should have ran it i know i could have done better new stadagy im gona take the plant back and reveg he and S1 silver spray i got the silver spray going right now also i cant weight to see the quang x sour jack ya its berly going into flower thats gona be intresting???? but her is his pic of the cross i gave him in been form...he not much of a photographer either is he dam it smells dank!!!!!!! i cant wate to run her from seed..


----------



## greenghost420 (May 5, 2014)

damn those look great! no herms either? damn cant believe you missed that fight, only time iv seen mayweather fighting like he was losing ....and he was lol fuck man! theres gonna be a rematch too, not too many times loser gets a rematch like that.


----------



## thump easy (May 5, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> damn those look great! no herms either? damn cant believe you missed that fight, only time iv seen mayweather fighting like he was losing ....and he was lol fuck man! theres gonna be a rematch too, not too many times loser gets a rematch like that.[/QUOTE
> no herms to tell you the truth i only get herms a few times i think its gota be realy uncapatable strains but i hope your doing better than me shit i seen your arisnal of been you been fucken bizzy thats great!!


----------



## thump easy (May 5, 2014)

ow shit how did i do that i got in your quot i posted in it did yours come out ok i still havent tested those. out


----------



## thump easy (May 5, 2014)

ya not this one but they do happend check your stash.. how did those do/????


----------



## greenghost420 (May 5, 2014)

i popped 4 one damped on me and fucking cats got one, so i got 2 looking good at 16 days old lol ill be popping more as soon as i clear space. wait till you see my veg, shits sardines in a can style lol


----------



## greenghost420 (May 5, 2014)

man these cali connect buddah tahoes finally got some og in the garden. still early but they are impressing me...


----------



## thump easy (May 5, 2014)

i told you he is not liked but i wont knock the genetics i got offended cuz he promissed a hole sale deal but thats why i got a hair up my ass but y should i be mad i got tons of them back their already hahaha anyways joke .... i wont knock that it isnt dank i already know it is i havent tried everything??? but for the most part it was ripping los angles up back in the day.. and i wont lie to you i dont get paid to tell lies even if i hate a mother fucker i wont hate on the work but for some reason its fire so i raskal more i like raskals gear way more alot people talk out thier ass about the strains if i were them i talk shit about the person but dont take it out on the genetics.. i heard all kinds of things about raskal but to this day im happy everytime i run his gear..


----------



## greenghost420 (May 5, 2014)

yea man raskal is what your fav breeder smokes on! for real ill be sourcing raskal cuts asap...


----------



## THZZELJR (May 6, 2014)

Yup I got to place an order when the next tude promo hits probably gonna check out that white fire alien bx grab a bunch of shit from hso too. I was watch in that fight to that dude from Argentina was hungry but he just couldn't land as many. But he is a beast no doubt.


----------



## thump easy (May 8, 2014)

ya he was a beast but i think he was asian just argintian also he was a bit dirty fighter kinda like may weither to tell you the truth mayweither is very skilled and remind me of a cocky son of a gun i shouldnt be talking a valued howned fighter for shure he is a great fighter no dought... i gota watch my tounge its a lil hard to control at times...


----------



## thump easy (May 8, 2014)

i got the male to the tahoe candy land, i like to still spell out the name tahoe og to platnum cookies x gdp male ,,, and its smells dank more ogish and skunkish the male i smelled the other day at billies house fuck its a fucken beast trycomes and beasting up got 2 more weeks to go he will be testing all the beens also got two whites with silver spray i crossing everthing and king lui too.. fuck cant wait to try that tahoe candy he also got the quang og x sour jack herror going it looks amazing ill soon post pics.. im gona try and step away form the cookies i like them but truely a lil tired of them it was funn but gota move on thier is more dank things to discover..


----------



## thump easy (May 8, 2014)

shit he sent me a pic only one is going and look at how crazzy it is he dont have a good camera but fuck two of the bigger branches broke this is only one yooooohoooooo i love yielders i freeeeekend love yeilders whooooo hoooooooo it my birthday it my birthday ... NO not realy but shure feels like it  
daaaammmmm!!!!!! this is one plant!!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 8, 2014)

love thick bitches!


----------



## thump easy (May 8, 2014)

seeds and clones r night and day i only will grow form seeds.. i will never grow out clones unless to seed up never ever..


----------



## thump easy (May 8, 2014)

to tell you the truth i havent seen prices rise since a long time im getting offers in the high sky. finaly gee i can finaly see the light i was getting fustrated for aLL THE HARD WORK, been at it for a long time kinda just wanted to stop.. but it seems they fucken seperating the trash from the gold, i like to say diamond quality is what i strive for.. been doing it for a minute just sometimes i cant see the light even though im in the light..  its been a while since i smiled.. life is good!!!!!!!


----------



## THZZELJR (May 11, 2014)

Glad your happy man Im feeling the same its summer finally 18 hours of sunshine and this town goes nuts lol. Been BBQ everyday it seems we even roasted a whole pig luau style last night. people putting the trucks away and bring out the old schools on blades women wearing skinpy clothes. I cant wait till november when i can head to cali anytime i want ha. Met another guy in the biz last night first time i had a chance to see white widow from sensi seeds smelled good as fuck and looked very pale. I cant smoke right now though  My raskal order will have to wait till next month kinda spendy for regs I had to get some fems here stat. not bad for 200. got my silver ready to go. got a bunch of g 13 x blueberry and a single blue dream in week 1. gonna practice some more fem on the g 13 blueberry since i have a shit ton more of those. now i have a breeding closet a veg closet and a flower room. things should go much smoother and more controlled this go.

Dinafem Seeds Blue Kush
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
G13 Labs Seeds OG13
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
Humboldt Seed Organization Blue Dream
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 03 seeds 
FEMINIZED UFO #1 Samsara Seeds Sweet Black Angel
FEMINIZED UFO #2 Samsara Seeds Green Love Potion
FEMINIZED UFO #3 BlimBurn Seeds Northen AUTO
FEMINIZED UFO #4 Samsara Seeds Supersonic Cristal Storm Automatic
T H Seeds AUTO Original BubbleGumx1
BlimBurn Seeds Cr +x1
Delicious Seeds Fruity Chronic Juicex1
G13 Labs Seeds Pineapple Express x1
Dinafem Seeds Blue Kush x 4
G13 Labs Seeds White Lavender x 2


----------



## thump easy (May 11, 2014)

THZZELJR said:


> Glad your happy man Im feeling the same its summer finally 18 hours of sunshine and this town goes nuts lol. Been BBQ everyday it seems we even roasted a whole pig luau style last night. people putting the trucks away and bring out the old schools on blades women wearing skinpy clothes. I cant wait till november when i can head to cali anytime i want ha. Met another guy in the biz last night first time i had a chance to see white widow from sensi seeds smelled good as fuck and looked very pale. I cant smoke right now though  My raskal order will have to wait till next month kinda spendy for regs I had to get some fems here stat. not bad for 200. got my silver ready to go. got a bunch of g 13 x blueberry and a single blue dream in week 1. gonna practice some more fem on the g 13 blueberry since i have a shit ton more of those. now i have a breeding closet a veg closet and a flower room. things should go much smoother and more controlled this go.
> 
> Dinafem Seeds Blue Kush
> Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds
> ...


Where are you?? in alaska i usto live in achorage and it was pritty much day light all the time while i was staying over thier!!!
sounds great post some pics ya???


----------



## THZZELJR (May 11, 2014)

You must not remember talking to me on here a few years ago lol yes I know u used to live here that's why I fuck with you homie. But yeah pics tonight.


----------



## thump easy (May 12, 2014)

ow shit that was you!!!! ya alaska is pimp i miss it alot you guys still use the Canadian coins??? im gona take a trip out that way i miss it alot... Green and butiful and nothing like some king salmon for shure can you post some pics??? to of your area?? shure would bring back some memories?? is thier still more women to men????


----------



## greenghost420 (May 12, 2014)

yea man id like to visit ak before i die


----------



## THZZELJR (May 12, 2014)

We would love to have you guys.If your ever in the area let me know Ill make sure you find the kine nugs and the best food and drink. There is still more women than men lol but they all are a bit BI Polar lol. I love hiking camping and stuff but this season is still spring just getting green so ill post some old pics to.

Mt Denali Below and EAgles everywhere lol


----------



## THZZELJR (May 12, 2014)

My favorite smoke and think spot


----------



## THZZELJR (May 12, 2014)

mud flats


----------



## THZZELJR (May 12, 2014)

Kenai


----------



## THZZELJR (May 12, 2014)

Whittier


----------



## THZZELJR (May 12, 2014)

Anchorage parks


----------



## THZZELJR (May 12, 2014)

random


----------



## thump easy (May 13, 2014)

THZZELJR said:


> My favorite smoke and think spot


i remember walking threw shallow water and the rainbow trout was just crazzy big ya man its fucken asome!!!!


----------



## thump easy (May 13, 2014)

ya man im not kidding ill bring you seeds for shure dam i miss it!!!!!!!! i was the odd one but everyone was so friendly i gota say i remember thier was a famous tagger CHOCKA and everyone asomed i knew that guy but los angles is so big i just told everyone after a while that he was just fine even though i didnt know him he made the news all over the world.. thickest line for fishing i ever seen.. lil city boy stuck out thier it was very best stuck i ever been!!!! Pritty lil girl very lucky.. thanks man you got me smilling!!!


----------



## THZZELJR (May 13, 2014)

Well Anchorage now has over 300000 people.close to 400000 if you include the valley burbs. And maybe more if you include the military bases. We ran out of land and now have to build up. And east high has been declared the most diverse racial school in the nation. The crime rates jacked we've been nick named Los Anchorage.
http://www.forbes.com/pictures/efel45mde/anchorage-alaska/

http://whatdoino-steve.blogspot.com/2013/04/anchorage-has-three-most-diverse-census.html?m=1

I was born in mt view but now I'm in a wealthy community. Got tired of watching my friends die. Just a couple weeks ago someone killed a 14 yr old girl through her window while she slept. Because her dad owed money. Its not the same here anymore. I'm part Aleut but I grew up in Washington and here back and forth. Most people here are from the states. Thanks for the compliment brother. There's plenty of pretty women around and you only have to drive 40 minutes to get to the real Alaska of peace and tranquility. Its not all doom and gloom I still love it here. everyone is very accepting up here and open minded. Best fishing spot is the Russian river on kenai but its called combat fishing lol.


----------



## thump easy (May 13, 2014)

dam it got crazzy over their wow!!!! it was so piecefull.. kind thought of it like peice...


----------



## greenghost420 (May 13, 2014)

i seen the alaskan gangland, shit gets bad over there if tv is accurate. i dont get the hybrid gang shit or hanging out with the homie that ratted you out. if thats true lol


----------



## THZZELJR (May 13, 2014)

Yeah its different I don't bang anymore but in Washington I had to choose at 12 either 90 or ftp had to commit a crime before u were allowed to be jumped in. People come up here from whatever set their from and put together a clique and just bless people In. But I'd call them cliques. Usually colors stay together but I've seen GDS with tats on the left Pirus with tats on the left crips banging to the right. Its mostly people that were born after the truce that's confused. Theres busters everywhere and im sure you know the real dont talk to the media unless they found god or something. I got love for everyone the people that were down in the states weren't there when I was alone in a cell or when I was broke up here so I left it behind.
I know a lot of these guys... but anyway I'm sure we've all gone through the shit. Let's talk happy again I wanna see some of Cali !


----------



## greenghost420 (May 13, 2014)

over here on the east, pirus dont bang out with crips! they can be friends but thats it. im not in a gang but ill bang out if needed, when it comes down to it your homie usually is your downfall! plus i learned young gangs get you rico time. no disrespect but to me that hybrid gang shit is a joke, even tho i know mofuckers dying isnt a joke. just hard to comprehend. lol its who serves both gangs the trees(me) who wins in the end lol


----------



## THZZELJR (May 13, 2014)

I guess I failed to convey that I agree with you ghost lol but it is around


----------



## thump easy (May 14, 2014)

dam thats crazzy!!! poverty will do that though..


----------



## greenghost420 (May 15, 2014)

sorry wasnt argueing, just talking out loud lol


----------



## THZZELJR (May 15, 2014)

Moving on I apologize for my getto ways. This possibly could put the labs out of bussines. I contacted them and was affirmed it could measure THC cbd levels.https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/903107259/scio-your-sixth-sense-a-pocket-molecular-sensor-fo


----------



## thump easy (May 17, 2014)

well i didnt get a great one but i got enough to enter the next extract compition i teamed up with an unknown concentrate artist he will be known after this cup!!! he been telling me the trim and flower that comes from my camp is the best he has ever worked with and the flavor is supperior so i let him take my flower he sead its got so much flavor like non he has ever tried he also works with aroe and his father is a great friend of mine... he was gona enter the cup this round but backed out after this batch ow man lolz i not even gona say im shure ill keep my mouth shut till we bring the cup home!!! if we win i agreed him keeping the extract bong award i want recognition for the flower that i crossed to come up with the concentrate hope he is right about taking first!!!


----------



## Jozikins (May 17, 2014)

That's some fuckin' legit eye candy.


----------



## thump easy (May 20, 2014)

alright mother suckers you want new shit im gona give you a room fool of shit new shit hiting the fucken fan as of today im gona fucken burst all new shit fuck it if the ship goes down im tired of fucken growing weed im so fed up with weed id like to shoot it in the fucken head and its master new run all been i ever made!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (May 20, 2014)

im a slave to this shit i hate it with all my heart i fucken hate growing weed for dumb ass mother fuckers i hate it with all my heart i fucken heart unworthy pieces of shit i fucken hate it!!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 20, 2014)

i love it! but your right, un worthy cocks are fucking lames!


----------



## kindnug (May 20, 2014)

Sounds like your growing for the wrong reasons...other people

Sorry you hate growing...I treat it like my vegetables + consume.


----------



## Jozikins (May 20, 2014)

Drink a beer thump.


----------



## skuba (May 22, 2014)

What he said ^^^ and man, that hash looks ridiculous


----------



## thump easy (May 22, 2014)

ow man i kicked the door broke it for no reason i was flaming i tell people no sundays dont call i tell people it cost to much to grow in aroe my helper who was always trying to get a good deal tells me know dam gee its supper expensive to grow this way the hydro store tells me why THUMPER Y R YOU KILLING YOURSELF i just like to grow quality i love anything quality no short cuts not down sizing on the nutes no old gromits, lazer lines, pvc, cocking, hypoxy, new hepa filters, new almost everthing disinfect co2 cans disiffect every fucken thing no harsh chemicals green cure with a pinch of dutch master saturater, just hitting it and hitting it and the summers hear the bills are out of the fucken roof and they want a fucken deal, i like to tell them to let me fuck their old lady but i bet they'd injoy that and it seem more work than pleasure...... the summer is hear and the prices are rising for quality but most my help r give me give me give me and fuck you and step step step 4;45 minutes into seconds my view of life



and well just cut them all out i cut them all out.. as i kicked the door down i realized my fridge is half empty my dogs bowls are half empty my gas tank is half empty i uped the game and i dont want that human life around me.. set out to church for the very thoughts interupted me of strains to combine who to go to grab genetics far away things of that nature i cut those greedy demons out.. ow my phone is going of the hook.. the hydro store introduced me to a new line of nutes it garbage in the aroe i talked to the rep he asured me i feel like caving in his chest but the hydro store wants to pull the line of the hydro store but i sead no its ok... my boy likes them but he works in coco and it might be great for him its about killed me who pays for hicups lolz who pays for slavery i dont like to be a slave to nothing well my boy flew in from new york goes to columbia univerity he is an asian cat, we usto grow back way back in the day he got the okay for a legal clinic HE GOT THE FUCKEN OKAY FOR A LEGAL CLINIC *HE GOT THE OKAY FOR A FUCKEN LEGAL CLINIC>>>>>>>>>>HE MOTHER FUCKEN GOT THE OKAY FOR A LEGAL CLINIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!he mother fucken got the okay for a legal clinic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*owhhhhh shit what does that mean what the FUCK DOES THIS MEAN... this means i will put the tag on the flower the way it should be priced ill be looking at work and seeing the growing conditions of the flower or we wont buy the product the city asking him to test the flower for pesticides and mold thats what the real test should beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee the fucken about man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dumb ass people woried about the thc fuck man some shit dont get past 14 percent but dumb fucked heads just so ignorant that that 14 percent will blow you away for 4 hours vs that 34 percent !!!! dumb ass people why do people think im the dumb ass!!! and i just think im not from this place at all.... well this will mean ill be able to breed and wax the rest seeds and the high teck equiment!!!! this meaNS ILL BE ABLE TO ENTER THESE CONTESTS no problem ill be able to play with out having to drive with no drivers licence people want quantatie not quality mabe its my race or my apearance but they know i come with some of the best flower thier is but the shops are like used car sales man i wont be ill try to make the diffrence money back guarantee MONEY MOTHER FUCKEN BACK GUARANTEE!!!!!!!!!!!! im gona try to get ahold of the breeders and sell cuts and save them royaltees of the cuts not like pirate clones or crosses id like to set it straight royaltiees !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and sell beens i want to sell been!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i want to finaly play and enjoy this shit its been a long fucken ride i could litterlay write a fucken book!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 22, 2014)

greasing palms sucks!


----------



## thump easy (May 22, 2014)

well its gona pay for the city its gone under they are bank rupt so we will have to pay city tax im meeting with them today at 12 ill post pics and ill hope the ride doesnt crash and burn like the last few i was involved in! greed is a very powerfull demon and haters it happend on other ops im shure they will be knocking on our front door no dought im thinking a year or two and cash out i just lost the flavor for the flower i need a vacation... ill post pics of the location tonight!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 22, 2014)

i'm having trouble with my reading comprehension it appears


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 22, 2014)

thump easy said:


> well i didnt get a great one but i got enough to enter the next extract compition i teamed up with an unknown concentrate artist he will be known after this cup!!! he been telling me the trim and flower that comes from my camp is the best he has ever worked with and the flavor is supperior so i let him take my flower he sead its got so much flavor like non he has ever tried he also works with aroe and his father is a great friend of mine... he was gona enter the cup this round but backed out after this batch ow man lolz i not even gona say im shure ill keep my mouth shut till we bring the cup home!!! if we win i agreed him keeping the extract bong award i want recognition for the flower that i crossed to come up with the concentrate hope he is right about taking first!!!View attachment 3154999


 that's simply incredible looking!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 22, 2014)

thump easy said:


> im a slave to this shit i hate it with all my heart i fucken hate growing weed for dumb ass mother fuckers i hate it with all my heart i fucken heart unworthy pieces of shit i fucken hate it!!!!!!


those that anger you, own you.
It's a Buddhist belief, don't give anyone the power over you. Hate will poison your own "fishtank". Know what I mean? You have your own little world, and when you're upset it literally is bad for you. It's not worth it to poison yourself by those that upset you.
Shrug your shoulders, and simply say "fuck em"


----------



## greenghost420 (May 22, 2014)

GLAD FOR YOU HOMIE! much deserved...


----------



## Traxx187 (May 22, 2014)

damn whey said it right


----------



## thump easy (May 23, 2014)

monday ill give an update for know id like to let you in on some


----------



## thump easy (May 24, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (May 24, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (May 24, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (May 24, 2014)

you gota see the hole thing its fucken funny.. hulu


----------



## greenghost420 (May 26, 2014)

whatup thump! just hollering before i crash, ill check those videos out tom...


----------



## thump easy (Jun 3, 2014)

sorry gee i been fucken bizzy cutting edge fucked me big time i called the rep and had a one on one cost me big money gee they lied to me and i used it and it fucked me my boy loves it in cocoa but in aroe not so cool just been bizzy my partners love to just make a fucken meeting out of the blue.. and ithey want me to drop everthing and leave at moments notice been a bitch the building is in bad condition gota get it going thinking of starting seeds like buds and roses im gona also give new guys the chance to ge on board no more out of state been sales i want to be an out let for clones and seeds but they gona be tested and stable is gona be the modeo hate running crap for realz... also gota rip out the walls take out the acustic sealing gota make it robber safe.. its a fucken mission going thew the legalities of paper work most the paper work i never even hear of the proposal its in sain.. got a partner that works on movies he worked on heat, the other is gona be a doctor fuck man if life has tought me anything is that partner ships dont work out but just to get the genetics going im in... great for seeds initial take off the flower can be made to concentrate and donated at a decent price were this isnt much of a loss.. but im fucken in i wont be entering the challace cup i got that, but im just braking the slab down need money for the store front the building is realy shot out!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jun 3, 2014)

just giving you the for cast!!!6.25 lolz they talk shit about canada and amsterdam.. og kush..beasty boys... influence lolz


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 3, 2014)

yea man iv had partners before. i learned bout partners when i was 17, they want you to do all the work, then get the fat cut. fuck that! iv had one partner since i was 18 and we still together now im 33. loyalty baby.... sometimes you gotta work with bitches to get the brand or whatever going so i feel you...


----------



## thump easy (Jun 3, 2014)

my room so clean this is a petri dish after one week no spores in the room no contamination the store manager told me they will remove the cutting edge if i wish but my boy begged me not to do that he loves that shit they thought i was some kinda chump and they agreed to reenburst me fuck them they fucked me but they thought i lay down and suck cock they were mustaken...root rot sucks but as skilled as i am i bounce back quick...


----------



## thump easy (Jun 3, 2014)

and it made my plants septable or vonrable i thought i had tabaco mosaic virus it might be so but i take that shit to the heart fuck tabaco mosiac virus...it went from looking realy bad to looking realy great with a lil formula i came up with on my own i told you my mind cant be contained it hit outside the life spectum.. i think outside this relm and i wont let people put bounderies on me... slowly coming out of some serious shit i cut all the leaves i suspected to be infected and slowly geting them out of this shit hole.. 
it was pritty bad i didnt take pics it was way worse than this..set me back 2 weeks..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 3, 2014)

i gona have to seed the genetics up all i did a lil antibody to get me though this round.. but roots are back to par the top canapy back to health we will see what the yield looks like ..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 3, 2014)

the story behind this strain so as i live in palm springs thier are alot of gay people out hear let me tell you i get off saying fag and all kinds of shit but realy dont care just looking to wound someone with words so i worked with this dike bitch old as a fosle she clamed to have been growing in amsterdam but she had aleast 20 light set up a man by the name of scott very pleasent man a freind id like to add told me she strong armed him kicked him out and kept his a.c. and his set up i count believe this at all she was so old its not posable, 707 grower also helped her and she fucked him hard core both told me look thumper she gona fuck you but i didnt care she was so old and wrinkled i couldnt believe them as i found out she was a hard core old dike that will fuck you with a strap on if she could she fucked me on my deal i tought her way to much and she sead these famous word OW I ALREADY KNEW THAT I BEEN GROWING SINCE THE 70 wich is a lie so i sead ok a friend by the name of fuck i forgot his name lolz holis thats it got fired for brakeing his arm she is roughth less.. straight fucked me on a few secrets so i dusted myself with a male she yelled at me as if she was a man like jekle and hide she is roughth less old lady i didnt believe it at first but she was humans are decieving in all shapes sizes and nationalities so i dusted my self and pollenated her hole garden after fucken me and telling me that she had already learned that when she was in amsterdam fucken lien as dike bitch she is gay she will fuck you and she taps the panell on both homes any ways she fucked me after bringing her garden back to health not listening to my real friends i thought how can a lil old ladie be so roughth less lolz humans are a fucken trip those demonds of greed are so powerfull they controll to much so i couldnt fuck her up if she was a man id fuck her up so bad even chancing that i could drop a dime n her taped pannel i have morals and i follow the rules.. so i just instead pollenated my bodey with a male and walked in her room and the dust just flew and seeded everfucken thing up... i later bought the a quarter pound at a discount price and came up with the tahoe x platnuim cookies cross it one of the most powerful kushes i own hands down true story.... this bitch is no joke beware i mean that old lady will fuck you in a heart beat.. and so will the tahoe x platnuim cookies lolz true story... ow by the way she is rich already lolz fucken hag!!!!work aint free and secrets are hard earned that on everthing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 4, 2014)

thump easy said:


> just giving you the for cast!!!6.25 lolz they talk shit about canada and amsterdam.. og kush..beasty boys... influence lolz



Canada has def. fallen off from where we used to be. Everyone wanted what the guys in BC had for a long while, now it's all about Cali. Legal production has made Cali what it is, and the ridiculous ramping up of Cannabis production penalties in Canada are setting us way further back when we should be up there with Cali leading the charge.

We'll get there again, we just need to get it legalized and get this bullshit medical system dismantled and reassembled into something that actually helps the people. Right now it's a fucking joke, and will be until the fucked up Conservative government gets out of power.... soon, it's got to happen soon 

Should have used a shit male on that bitches garden thump  Honestly prolly the best path you could have chosen for retribution IMO  It took me many many many years to learn not to trust anyone with anything important ever  It's just not worth the inevitable disappointment.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 4, 2014)

ow man that post about cali or canida or colorado in my personal opionion i dont have one everyone is a great grower in my book just a few from nor cal that claim nor cal is the best and talks down to so cal it aint even like that anymore i got friends in stockton and we both agee quality is hard to come by, but that vidoe was mostly tord the other forum thc forum lolz i had got told that the only reason so cal has good weed is because nor cal brought it hear lolz ya crazzy isnt it... but a good grower knows what he or she is no mater were your from that the key.. partners ow man i have had them and i owned a few other companies it just never works out but for the first initial investment i get to turn off the lights and turn on the lights at the shop and clock out also be able to generate a lil income also will be scouting for breeders thier are a few breeders that gave up because no way to support the breeding project its flower and if you wax it on a slab it only worth a faction on a pound not enough specialy hear in so cal city its not like you can just pop a shit load of plants outside well yes you can depends were you live, but anyhow the lil guys out thier breeding their lil heart out ill be on the look out, also looking for the big boys and for thier genetics and willing to pay royalties, some shop including my own strains have been getting sold without me ever seeeing a penny lolz it took money to make them but it s the wild west it a fuck you busness right now i want to change that if i can just come up with a few years without breaking up wright away it might be worth it... i havent sighned anything one of the contract sentences... seas if one of us is un happy we can sell out share to the other partners in the group but cant start up and go into compation with the two partners that mean if i open up some were else that i sighning i will be of no compition to the others.. im not shure i like that im not into being controled if i like to open up somewere else i just want to a few years even a year would be worth it.. but ya i already know it never works out!!!!with partnerships lets see what happends..To tell you the truth i love Canadians there some of the most polite people i ever met.. Im not lien if you read back a few years on me i sead it before i can say hi to a fellow american hiker in the hills of palm springs ill get the cold shoulder and a dirty look so i say after i say hi passing by and no responce i then quickly say FUCK YOU THEN!!! and stair right into thier faces i see a Canadian and say hi they alway say hi back with a smile..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 4, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Canada has def. fallen off from where we used to be. Everyone wanted what the guys in BC had for a long while, now it's all about Cali. Legal production has made Cali what it is, and the ridiculous ramping up of Cannabis production penalties in Canada are setting us way further back when we should be up there with Cali leading the charge.
> 
> We'll get there again, we just need to get it legalized and get this bullshit medical system dismantled and reassembled into something that actually helps the people. Right now it's a fucking joke, and will be until the fucked up Conservative government gets out of power.... soon, it's got to happen soon
> 
> Should have used a shit male on that bitches garden thump  Honestly prolly the best path you could have chosen for retribution IMO  It took me many many many years to learn not to trust anyone with anything important ever  It's just not worth the inevitable disappointment.


I did use a male everyone hear in palm springs knows dont fuck with thumper lolz i grabed the male splashed the pollen all over me got in the car drove walked in and the pollen n my cloths took flight into the air lolz it was the platnuim cookies and gdp male it was fucken huge i splashed it on me outside the house got in the car and walked in with a smile she had no clue but she shouldnt have tried to fuck me i cant fuck her up so it cost me time and knolege it cost her money but i gave the seeds to billy he grew them out and i gotta say they ask for the strain it stinks like albert walker og a real skunk smell with an undertone of og, but it has a cookies in it to its fucken strange all veterans smokers take two hits and put it down they look baked after the smoke i thought nothing good could come out of those seeds i thought carma i thought no good dead but in the end i guess i got payed in full with this strain...


----------



## thump easy (Jun 4, 2014)

ow shit a shit male lolz i just got it lolz ya but i wouldnt have got this winner...


----------



## skuba (Jun 4, 2014)

That's hilarious i guess you got revenge, but hooked her up accidentally at the same time haha.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 8, 2014)

okay im gona stop being an ass still upset i cant get into thc farmer to retrieve a lab info to disect the fomula seni from advance its base is flexible to other lines of nutrients, unlike house and garden, heavy 16, X nutrients,Canna, cutting edge, Dutchmaster, and a few others i have tried them all i cant use this bud igniter or node inhibiter forgot the other name of the yellow bottle, i use shooting powder, monster bloom, and folvic and some of these other nutrients lock out my plants also foliar feeds, i realy needed that base its more flexible thier are other nutrients but i have N M EES enemies that grow in the same system dont want them to have all the info just an example.. but im having a hard time trying to fine tune the nutes yeilds suck with theese formulas it will get you from a to b... but wont get you heavy yields... the old black lable dutch master called floration was another flexible nutrient base.. fuck i dont like running one line all the way threw i have and i dont notice anything spectacular... i need that info does anyone know were i can have the base broken down so i can replicate it??? by the way advance sucks balls most thier stuff sucks but thier is a few things on thier lable that realy works..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 8, 2014)

anyways thats my beef with logic his goons banned me for fucking defending myself... anyhow so i selfed the white and i S1 the tripple platnuim ill be pollenating them to tripple plantnuim gsc , alien chem dog head band aka alien head band, alien head band cookies x the white, santa cruzz blue dream more of a blue berry pheno to the white, and the white albert walker, and albert walker og to tripple platnuim cookies, i also got the albert walker to chem dog male ill be crossing that to the albert walker x fire og, i got alot of pollen sack also the white pink lemonade and the tahoe cookies to the white and tahoe cookies to albert walker chem dog male..


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow man, Nice job bringing it back. I can't believe i listened to the whole video lol snoop doggy doggy.


I just bit the fucking bathead, lmfao ROFFLES... oh shit the ending is great.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 10, 2014)

dude i havent seen any female flowers i had three gsc tripple platnuims and two whites?? all have no pistals i remember a few weeks back i told my friend to spay them with silver spray man i hope he didnt spray them all fuck me i think he did.. shit im gona have to take the pollen in the room ow well problem is i have no fucken white babys to self???? fuck it king lui it is the gsc alien dog head band, the big black, albert walker og and the yoda alien dog skywalker x gsc it hermed on me out side but my guy telling to please keep it going fuck man i need to stable lize her i dont think i can with another self this experiment will go down just to see what happends  dam im getting old i didnt know i didnt get the ball sack you realy cant see them but i can in real life i see them they are baby balls..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 11, 2014)

ow shit i forgot i still have the monster cookies lolz im gona cross this with the white


----------



## thump easy (Jun 14, 2014)

okay so about a month few month i put out that tpple gsc outside also the white they should have started flowering instead they veged for about a month one month and a half they half the same partners one silver sprayed the other not for a moment i thought yes.. but no the white is becoming a male and started to bud male flowers the females arent ?????? im tripping out because in my lil room my pantry flower room the girls are flowering and im tripping out that the males desided to flower as well but the males are outside yet the also have the same strain of themselfs female and their not budding??? i have fillterd air to the outside but im woundering if ?????this has anything to do with it?? are they communicating??? i dont have the equipment or the knoledge to do these experiments but i think its happending the plants must be signaling the outside plants why would those male begin to bud male nodes in clusters???



but the plants twinns that are female aren't thats crazzy the males are silver sprayed...


----------



## thump easy (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 18, 2014)

new next up new shit..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 18, 2014)

mother fuckers sound like me with vetrain smokers claiming the weed to be laced homie eat my fucken dick and fuck your farm.. you know who you are fucken fag come up with your own shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats reserved to the white fire og real fucken stop coping my style lil bitch mother fucker!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 23, 2014)

talking about compton wich is in los angles talking about having some of the some of best weed!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jun 23, 2014)

dam years later i still love this shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2014)

thump easy said:


> talking about compton wich is in los angles talking about having some of the some of best weed!!!!


ha 4:19 Sugies subjectivexplanation of shop w bouncer that drops zimmerman's name, if that were true, yeah can see why. but that part may be bs/hype... but yeah suge wanted free wee, then also xtra dividend weed lol, for starappearance at pot shop haha.

also thug life SN got ko'd by hairdresser... shit haps.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2014)

ya i know its a toss up hear everyones got a match everyones got a better man always never will i denie that just thougt it was a great clip lolz hear in los angles its a constant battle a rat race!!!!!!!!!!! but let me get you on some old school shit..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2014)

i like this one too


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2014)

man i realy like these jams takes me back!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2014)

would you believe me if i told you a flower blooms in the dark????


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2014)

thump done that^^ haa, nvr hear much lilW., but just dumb luck on my part.... childhood crush grew up to bea cop, got luckee 2x, half lifetime ago, but I cldnt keep up w her drinkin ha and she didn't smoke no. then dated her hotter niece for 3 yrs, lik she passed me off to younger version. wack tru but good life..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2014)

my good friend from an old tatoo shop is a sheriff and he is the coolist mother fucker that i know lolz but he loves that song he pipes those type of women lolz i guess but cool as person i havent talk to him cuz he just doing his own thing but real good people


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2014)

have you ever just got a call from some one and felt like this


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2014)

good night another sleepless night gona try and smoke a bowl!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2014)

did this ever happen in your hood lolz


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2014)

thump easy said:


> have you ever just got a call from some one and felt like this


have friend that works meat dept in posh market. he bitches about rich importants being pushy all the time. I try to tell him to best enjoy his job and not get prejudice or jaded against them folk, but not for me either so I tryin keep my mouth shut unsuccessfully.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2014)

you ready to thump?? all day


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2014)

going threw an emotion roller coaster i couldnt hang yesterday today no friends or influences of any kind... i shuting down the bat cave juicing realy is some crazzy shit one more try..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2014)

im so over it i cant wait to turn my lights off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! at least for a moment


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2014)

i got an up north strain im not shure of the name its a purple blue dream cut form the northern hemispher lolz nor cal i far for me but any how i also got the santu cruz thanks to two memebers hear on this forum one of the third unknown part got 100 seeds of this up north cut of this purple strain its called blue dream just a diffrent so i will be crossing the two ill call to ask just feel slugish this cleansing juice got me so slugy and feeling wierd with ergas to eat a fat steak..fuck im sobber im feeling so out of it..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)

im looking for that one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that number 1 FEMALE the last cut the highest of the high!!!!!!!!!!???


----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)

its to early but im itching to bust some fucken porn.. male tripple platnuim waiting to get some dust on my flowers..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)

i got this male in my room i so desprately just want to fucken jizz pollen everwere fuck it gold dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)

tripple platnuim gsc male SELFED this is one of many males i got i love this side of the plant i cant get the thoughts out of my brain i talked to the doctor he sead im fucked!!!



goji og x buba rockstart male, i got a few others but i cant post thier at my budies house i cant upload them..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 28, 2014)

my chicks been tripping on my ass she wants a vacation


----------



## thump easy (Jun 28, 2014)

good night dont know how long ill be around i spend to much time on hear... i need to STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im a junking injecting ROLL IT UP!! in the neck!!!! Straight to the main vein i need to to go to norcatics anonoumous is thier such a thing.. i mostly talk to my self lolz.. on hear something is very wrong..

good night!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 28, 2014)

i remember getting high when i was a teen but what i remember most of all is my cuzzin usto tell me that misses vega kept him afer class and that he piped her i was like ya what ever....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! one day i came over to his house and i seen my teacher kissing on his neck parked infront of my cousins house standing in the dark next to the curb..????????????? i couldnt believe it!!!! extra fucken credit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skuba (Jun 30, 2014)

hahaha that bastard, i remember that tame impala video that shit's crazy, my friend is really into tripping and listening to them.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 30, 2014)

skuba said:


> hahaha that bastard, i remember that tame impala video that shit's crazy, my friend is really into tripping and listening to them.


ya tamed impala i got intro duced to that vidoe hear some one was so great to share band with us i realy like them...


----------



## thump easy (Jul 3, 2014)

my goji og x buba rockstar male looks dope outside it opened im gona take some of the pollen and f2 the ones i got outside also to Og Raskals the white and to the tripple platnuim cookies outside and ill be coming inside to hit the big blackand ill be hitting the oboma lower branches im gona let the male pollinate a few lower branches and let the tripple platnuim male do the hole room fuck it right i love vigor i got albertwalker og, moster cookies, alien dog head band, big black, king lui x111 og, fire og, quang og, tripple platnuim gsc, and pink lemonaid.. lets see what happends


----------



## skuba (Jul 3, 2014)

So. Much. Frost.


----------



## skuba (Jul 3, 2014)

You been smokin lately right? what's your favorite?


----------



## thump easy (Jul 3, 2014)

my personal favorit is the big black it locks me up with a smile no problems no stress it just puts me down!!! the biggest stress to me is what to eat sex is great with this one food is better and your stress level turns to!!!!!!!!!!!! fuck it im over it real quick the televion stations seem to have made these comercials specialy for stoners and what ever im watching is so intresting!!! that what i like..!!!!!!!! but everyone else likes the quang og also known as gods vagaina, i didnt name it that and never will i alow it to go down like that i dont drop to those cats no more!!!!!!!!!!!! Oboma is a favorite and the tripple gsc is a hit too, i dont run much of the big black just enough for me and my girl people ask but since i pay my electric bill its not worth it to grow for other people i have had sick people that are truely sick and they want that one by name but i rarely do a run of that for patients.. and jack herror during the day


----------



## thump easy (Jul 3, 2014)

skuba when ever your ready im smoke you out and give you a zone for yourself to smoke on.. free


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 3, 2014)

thump is solid peoples!


----------



## skuba (Jul 4, 2014)

lol god's vagina. i'm most likely gon' be in northern cali this fall but i gotta a homie in LA so i will definitely hit you up if i head south foshooo


----------



## thump easy (Jul 6, 2014)

im ready for this plant to bust that nut!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jul 6, 2014)

albert walker og to tripple platnuim male, the big black x trippple platnuim, oboma kush x tripple platnuim male, alien dog skywalker to platnuim cookies male to the same undlerlined cuts


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 6, 2014)

nice man cant wait to see how these tyrn out


----------



## thump easy (Jul 7, 2014)

i never thought in a life time i would ever say this but i love to see these balls in my face hahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!yoda aliendog skywalker to plantuim cookie gdp male loveing these pollen sacks.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 7, 2014)

hell yea nice scrotes lol


----------



## thump easy (Jul 7, 2014)

THE WHITE selfed and this next one is tripple platnuim gscookies im gona drop her clones hear soon to a despensary near you i gona share the love!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 7, 2014)

hell yea homie share the love, it always come back. i need the white, that bitch seems to be great for breeding.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 7, 2014)

the male fucken stinks like OG KAY!!!!! and fucken cookies lolz im so over the cookies but people love the shit out of them my boy doing the oboma cookies at the challece cup he renaimed it to PRESIDENTIAL COOKIES. i guess???? he bought it and made it so hopefulley he wins..


----------



## thump easy (Jul 7, 2014)

pollen or seeds ill give you a bunch just let me cut it down as it seeds up...


----------



## thump easy (Jul 7, 2014)

the tripple platnuim cookies is a fucken beast that was my through away clone i never fed it lolz its in cocoa im to lazy i live in the desert man its fucken hot out hear your sandle staps will burn you!!! quick silver ruber on my sandles fuck that imagine if i would have fed them??


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 7, 2014)

hope ur boy wins! i love braggn rights lol mmm thats a nice stinky male too, fuck yea. u already know bout the beanz, im all over it


----------



## thump easy (Jul 7, 2014)

ill send you some give me the end of the season im gona start to feed the nutrients also got a job offer to clone out hear in the valley i think im gona crack the been i been saving drop the light to 600 watts and just do clones i waiting on two cities for a place to open... just hear sitting patiently waiting...


----------



## fump hardest (Jul 7, 2014)

yeaa brahh thump binn keaping this on lock, massacare up in hear thump got them plants that roll u up in backwoods an burn youre ass alive


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 7, 2014)

hey look killer seeds....
...and 'fump hardest'. nice work man!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 7, 2014)

hell yea pump out those clones


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 8, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3197839 View attachment 3197840
> hey look killer seeds....
> ...and 'fump hardest'. nice work man!


How I don't miss going into a bag I paid way to much for and finding that


----------



## thump easy (Jul 9, 2014)

so i got these two diffrent males just thought you'd like to see....


----------



## Sativied (Jul 9, 2014)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 3198864


Nice fat boy!


----------



## thump easy (Jul 9, 2014)

i wont be in much id like to tell you guys im crossing the lui to it... i got a new project coming soon thinking of doing clones non stop tested, no miss labels money back garantee.. clone back garanteed.. seeds


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 9, 2014)

nice males! im about to post pics of my males.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 9, 2014)

Inspired in here...starting my breeding this year, and with Skywalker OG of all things...got a male and female of the Skywalker X Maui Waui (I think) going to cross back together then go from there, nice work on all this Thump!


----------



## thump easy (Jul 9, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> Inspired in here...starting my breeding this year, and with Skywalker OG of all things...got a male and female of the Skywalker X Maui Waui (I think) going to cross back together then go from there, nice work on all this Thump!


Do man thats asome its not hard at all.. coming up with something good is the catch not all the times does it come out great sometimes they loose potency its crazzy and sometimes you use shity genetics and it turns out supper bomb is what i found out i shouldnt have kill a few of the strains, best advice as of this far that i can tell you and anyone if its supper fire keep it i wish i did.. its like that buba gum og never have i seen a froster plant or rods so big stacked from top to bottom i had a once in a life time strain i let it go i didnt invent it but it was a beast i wish i still had it to breed with.. good luck i hope it works out!!!! once you start it will become an addiction lolz im not kidding its asome!!!!!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 9, 2014)

thump easy said:


> Do man thats asome its not hard at all.. coming up with something good is the catch not all the times does it come out great sometimes they loose potency its crazzy and sometimes you use shity genetics and it turns out supper bomb is what i found out i shouldnt have kill a few of the strains, best advice as of this far that i can tell you and anyone if its supper fire keep it i wish i did.. its like that buba gum og never have i seen a froster plant or rods so big stacked from top to bottom i had a once in a life time strain i let it go i didnt invent it but it was a beast i wish i still had it to breed with.. good luck i hope it works out!!!! once you start it will become an addiction lolz im not kidding its asome!!!!!


Cool man, thanks for the advice. Gonna give it a shot. Also got some landrace sativas I am going to give it a go with next season. I really want to get a pure sat acclimatized to my area and go crazy with it. I bet theres some super kill gear out there that doesnt get into the hands of but a very few people who do their own breeding thing. I want that! Plus Im kinda cheap and dont want to fork out cash for buying seeds, lulz!!!! Thats what I love about this plant, grow your own, breed your own, seed your own - your own meds under your control...fuck pharmacies, fuck the government...

Also, how often do you get males that frost up? And what other traits do you look for in your males? So far Ive only got one male and one female, small time op here, lol....but the male is squat and bushy and the female is tall and with a strong branching, christmas tree structure, just like the female the seeds came from.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 9, 2014)

fuck cant find this pic of that boss hog male, purp with nice resin. must be on the usb.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jul 10, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


>


the new canelo fight. im so looking forward or did it already happen i remember my old partner larry regional chapion he was my trainer at one time love the guy the cops hit the spot and he bailed it broke us up for shure he had no atterny in my corner, we were tight i usto wake up at 4 to be at his personal gym at 430 raps on we usto get front row seats i felt like a big shot but it was all him i miss that old fucker.. never let me take a pic of his face.. the guy had his own lil gym old as fuck 67 years old  thats me at the break of dawn 19 rounds old fucker was tough.. but he left me to the dogs i got loose and relized i cant trust no one... but i learned my best skills from that old man..I love talking fights and met alot of fighters believe it or not alot of them grow to support the gym life.. the raides left a bad taste in my mouth i dont keep up anymore and also mma they dont pay much ever not worth it.. my boys back in the day man i got stories thats for shure.. i got more belt holders i train with some of the best of them.. its a hard bizzness to be in and ill settle for growing i mean i been at it for a long time know im old i cant fight like i usto but i had my fair share on the streets and in the ring and in the kage and not the kage on t.v. i mean the real kage prision.. lolz ill deleat this soon...


----------



## fump hardest (Jul 10, 2014)

thump bin murkin shit me n thump trayned for 3days an i lernt the death tuch


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

hes about to g n p loompa lol but i love the sweet science. been watching since tyson douglas n tysons punchout. id love to be a trainer/cornerman too, i love picking styles apart, planning counters setting shit up n all that! i love mma but boxing is my heart lol


----------



## thump easy (Jul 10, 2014)

im gona fuck that mother fucker up!!!!!!!!!!!!!! with his genetics or fist fight!!! fuck the farm bother their faget ass farms..Unfair totaly unfair only to what sell its funny what money does isnt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jul 10, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> hes about to g n p loompa lol but i love the sweet science. been watching since tyson douglas n tysons punchout. id love to be a trainer/cornerman too, i love picking styles apart, planning counters setting shit up n all that! i love mma but boxing is my heart lol


boxing was my first love chuckies boxing gym surgar shay mosley i usto spar with him i lived acoss the steet 3 houses down from the gymPomona did i ever tell you i was born and raised in pomona i lived across the street were he trained let me tell you i got my ass kicked lolz


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

LOL im not familar with pomona but i know suga shane. good fighter for sure.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 11, 2014)

whatsup! u heard of 3 kings og?


----------



## thump easy (Jul 12, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> whatsup! u heard of 3 kings og?



aww yaa i herd of it an seen finished flower its fucken asome why whats up with it???


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 12, 2014)

my neighbors got a zip of it. i was looking at the nugs, shit was nice. gave her a squeeze out pops 2 beanz lol score


----------



## thump easy (Jul 12, 2014)

ow man its dank you gota grow it out hopefully it selfed i *.. I OPEN SHOP I NOT KIDDING TODAY LOCATIOIN CONSTRUCTION IM NOT FUCKING KIDDING CLONES CLONES CLONES ALL DAY LONG I NEED TO ADVERTISE ON ROLL IT UP BUT IT SEAS TO INABLE 3 PARTY COOKIES ILL DEAL WITH IT WHEN I GET BACK.. I WANT AND NEED QUALITY WORK QUALITY GROWERS.. IN AND OUTS IM MAINLY WANTING INDOOR BUT I KNOW THIER IS OUT DOOR COMSUMMERS AND LOOKING FOR VEGAN GROWERS LOOKING FOR AROE AND DIRT AND COCO GROWERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ILL PAY THE ROLL IT UP DEAL THIS WEEK... GOTA GO BRO ITS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LIKE FOR REALZ!!!!!!!!*


----------



## thump easy (Jul 13, 2014)

im gona be away for a few weeks ill come back on in a few


----------



## thump easy (Jul 13, 2014)

before i split i sent you some of these i also gave billy a few this first one is quang og x sour jack male fucken bomb im not shure if this was in thier big tiger striped the lil light ones became this they smell like buble gum they are the some kind of thia to a fire og x candy land the other two so if you got those lil white seeds that what it was... remember this is not my grow this is billies im realy digging the quang to sour jack smells fucken crazzy good..and he is under 600 watts man im gona crack all the seeds i made take cuts and run them all this round..  these under this quang 0g to the sour jack heror are the lil white seeds kinda wimpy but the flower smells crazzy good too  
thats were billies grows ends this is what the moms looks like.. i grew these cell phone pick boost mobile lolz but thats the moms im like its ok still drying this is billy and his sour dub from pogenetics and jack heror maleand this is the quang ogwe are caning the thia fire og to the candy land keeping the quang og to the sour jack herror.. reveging and busting clones for shure .....the quang seems to be stable in alot of crosses im gona start to use her the long beach legend died liquid coke og but this is supost to be its linage of it man i wish it was still around it put alot of ogees to shame....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 14, 2014)

be safe, dont trust anyone my dude! glad shits popping off! when you come back thru ill have those 2 lil fuckers flowering. ill also check n see if i got the white beanz. shots looking great up in here


----------



## thump easy (Jul 14, 2014)

ill send you more seeds i want to get you down hear to help me in the breeding game im set dude i got the mayors ok and i got a doctor backing the hole thing its real i dont fuck around im known as one of the best in my area i was also known in the los angles area as one of the best.. one more time gee one more try see what happends..


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 14, 2014)

hell yea man you already know whatsup! let me wrap few things up and im ready


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 14, 2014)

welcome to kronk compassion!


----------



## thump easy (Jul 15, 2014)

first pic is oboma the real cut alot of imposters out thier, 3rd pic quang og, fourth pic fire og breeding stock,last pic alien dog head band crossed to yoda alien dog headband all ogeees x platnuim cookies x gdp male seeds


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 18, 2014)

1st few igot a super short tight stacker and a stretchier bitch next to her.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 18, 2014)

just put the clones in the cloner and holy shit that short one stinks like folgers coffee grounds! i might have to pull that one out to veg longer...


----------



## thump easy (Jul 18, 2014)

I went to a city council meeting I might be on t.v. Not shure yet I spoke about growing permit for store ill post later man I hope we get it we will change the game I got a lot of ideas


----------



## thump easy (Aug 10, 2014)

Fuck this shits a trip


----------



## thump easy (Aug 14, 2014)

just waiting im gona trip you guys out working on some real nice things ill post if it goes threw... in the middle of swinging a colaberations with one of the cbd cutting edge poviders getting the building ready my friend flew back from new york he might not be a doctor after all tring to get a lab set up and also gona be working with a doctor slash she is in the science end of it im sorry some times i run off i hope it pans out.. also swinging a deal to experiment and also breeding but i not gona breed for the public more like just for the sake of science the experiments have to do with aero i need to make this thing better i wish i had the dough to manufacture parts and experiments thats one of the things i realy want to do i know i can bring a lot of new inovations to the table i wish i had or could make to better my grow experience.. thats the kinda shit i like..
im not shure what will happend but i can only hope it turns out good... you never know if you never try see you guys in a few months..we got the building just need to empty the thing out the previous owners used it for storage.. thier i am getting fatter ever day. im on the left my budy is in the middle and my other partner is to right.. all i want to do is play and not deal with car sales men at the clinics and greedy mother fuckers i love to play but i hate to work hard and not get paid they say my flower is the best at the clinics then act like it.. i no longer want to ever see that side of humanity.... my dogs gota eat my family got to live everthing in life cost money i just dont like it one bit... slavery isnt my cup of tea... i start to go down hill with my health and i dont like it one bit hope it works out.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 14, 2014)

the hardwork put in is soon to pay off. just stay focused.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 14, 2014)

thumps mix looking good, no herms yet. she about day 21. ill get u pics in a few. she smells nice too.

ill be popping more soon after i run this test run for redeye.


----------



## thump easy (Aug 23, 2014)

still under construction im getting a criovanic freezer? and i will begin to start a seed stock i will also make the rooms that will be in the facility like a compound pharmacy so that thier is a shower area close exchange scrubs and breathing masks and booties in this place    i got access to 125 diffrent strains from northern california i dont think i want that many but sound great... i gota go get my tatoos removed hear soon..


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 23, 2014)

nice man shits looking upper class


----------



## skuba (Aug 24, 2014)

They really making you remove your tattoos?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice, looks like it's ON!

Thump the day lights out of this business endeavor Thump..


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 30, 2014)

walkeed into my room and all i could smell was this strawberry funk from the small thumpsb mix plant. resin is like glue. cant wait just about day 49 is here. ill get up some pics. she vegs and clones fast too. already got a 2nd run in flower.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 31, 2014)

stinkin the house up oh so yummy


----------



## skuba (Aug 31, 2014)

Let's see them pics!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 31, 2014)

day 48 i think strong strawberry starburst stink!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 31, 2014)

frosty the thumpman....


----------



## skuba (Aug 31, 2014)

Fuck yeah boyee that looks awesome


----------



## thump easy (Sep 5, 2014)

i only keep the best gooyie shit man the clinics know when i come around dont miss treat me its their loss not mine.. i dont put out junk and i will never put out crap but the breeding isnt what im after i got shut down in our construction someone sead we were removing abestose and the city enspector came down we are so close.. realy close but its open again lil did they know its political got my boy riding behind the scenes its fucken political for realz.. but the next step is.. never did i think this shit takes polititians its crazzy im learning everything is politics my boy wants me to lazer the tatoos off!!!!! for realz..



i guess the horns gota go? i wont be horny all the time anymore lolz.. looks great gee.. asome im happy you got something good i hope she makes you happy!!!one of the partners told my boy from that university why me???? my boy sead he is worth it man he is one of the best he has ever seen well flaterd for shure one of the old partners got kicked out im shure he was the one who called but thats ok and i was flaterd by what he sead. the new partner im asuming sead this because how i look??.. im asuming because of my apearance??? but never get it twisted i been in the bat cave a long time been working alot of areas in so cal they know!!!! im coming with it!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 5, 2014)

that shit about tats getting lasered sucks!!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 6, 2014)

skuba said:


> They really making you remove your tattoos?


yes i have to, t


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2014)

shows ur commitment , 100%


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2014)

just defanned my thumps mix. all kinds of fruit and funk rolling off her. small yeild of what looks to be some really good flowers. took a clone and goddamn that rooted fast!!!! like 3 days in the EZ. i know homie likes his harvested at like 50% amber but im taking her alot sooner lol be back with pics...


----------



## thump easy (Sep 9, 2014)

ok that sound great ya its a shame i dont keep the non yielders my search is for dankness and yielding flower.. that might change im in the middle of that gig and it all pays well so no yielding or yeilding i will be growing all kinds of stuff..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 9, 2014)

actually it might be an average yeilder, branches were heavy when trimming. i wouldnt be surprised if i hit half rope on this 1st run... my jamaican boy said it smells like guava. his eyes lit up when he sniffed that bitch!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 9, 2014)

well that smell might be from the thia fire og suposably ??? wounder if that got in the mix my dogs are wild when you first get home dont hold nothing in your hands or they will jump on you and thats how the mix happend i had gogi og x buba rock star? fire og x buba rock star? a puple strain the big black x platnuim cookies  last 2 are pink lemonade to candy land male im not shure what was what..
also i had man i wish i got all kind of shit i havent even tried this new gigs maken me late on my watering i leave for days at a time and when i get home my plants are dead... i gota meat up with the drafts man today i pritty much gota be thier im the only one that grows so i have to be thier to lay out the electrical floor plan the walls the doors the spray phoam all kinds of shit ill make a you tube video when im done.. but i got more in the making cant wait cats hear in the desert just dont know what hit them they want my genetics all the shop owners want and but they aint trien to help me they just want to fuck me lolz.. to much time goes into the making thats for shure.the middle one i think is the monster cookies x candy land i could be wrong that has that chocalate funk to it with a twist of id like to say chocolate coverd cherries??? but dank non the less good luck on what you got..


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 9, 2014)

durban from sensi seadsways back... rlly speedy, tight nodes finer bud structure, but fast flotime sativa. smell of mango guava. taste too like the grngirls lol. nue -


----------



## thump easy (Sep 9, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> durban from sensi seadsways back... rlly speedy, tight nodes finer bud structure, but fast flotime sativa. smell of mango guava. taste too like the grngirls lol. nue durban -


im gona have to try that!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 9, 2014)

every time i see your pics it makes me want to switch to aero !! lol shits on swole right there!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 9, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> day 48 i think strong strawberry starburst stink!View attachment 3243142 View attachment 3243143 View attachment 3243144 View attachment 3243145 View attachment 3243146 View attachment 3243147 View attachment 3243148 View attachment 3243149 View attachment 3243142 View attachment 3243143 View attachment 3243144 View attachment 3243145 View attachment 3243146 View attachment 3243147 View attachment 3243148 View attachment 3243149 View attachment 3243150


it also resemble the alien head band every time i cross it to something it gets lanky but the hairs and frost and the leafs kinda resemble the alien headband mom.. tord the begining she looks like that.or look back further into the plant the same structure is in the inside of the plant look in the back ground but then again i got alot of ogees fuck man i wish i new also got quang crosses im not shure


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 9, 2014)

yea homie that looks like what i got but on steroids! def that same structure and growth. applauds you


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 9, 2014)

cant wait to run her in a 7gal...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2014)

thumps mix at 55 daze stinking like guava to quote my jamaican brother. go ask him if im a fuckin racist! fuckin dickhead....anywayz!!!! this girl was taken lil early...


----------



## JointOperation (Sep 13, 2014)

amazing work thump.. if ur ever lookin for a tester.. let me know. im a post pictures soon. just gotta dig up the camera. and start taking.. only at day 49 from 12/12 switch.. so another 30 days.. and yumm.. these bitches im growing this round.. soo crystally its fucking amazing.. cant wait to make BHO.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

dry going into jars. barely got 10g but damn what candy. my boys face was red for like 5 min from the facerush. pure candy was his words. after a day in jar the shit has changed into like a lavender or some shit. real intense.


----------



## skuba (Sep 14, 2014)

blangin


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2014)

shits getting like a bitter dark chocolatey earth to it. nice fruit.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 21, 2014)

Dam I was about to name c3p0 but wax on wax won high times with that name I went on there weedmaps n I see they have our old liquid coke og? I wounded if its any of my old friends? Ow well starting that Obie 1 conobie build a sanding box slash shaker
for seeds and sterilizing the seeds n paper towels n ziplocks I don't want damping offsecond pic is a pressure cooker only the paper n zips were cooked n seeds were washed with peroxide n a lil soap sepretly


----------



## thump easy (Sep 21, 2014)

Testing ten strains this round wAit till u see the new spot


----------



## thump easy (Sep 21, 2014)

oboma x fire og  *  TIMES
 *


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2014)

thats looking fire for sure! thats funny, most people want to fire obama lol


----------



## thump easy (Sep 22, 2014)

GOJI OG x FIRE OG


greenghost420 said:


> thats looking fire for sure! thats funny, most people want to fire obama lol


lolz thats what i will call it lolz FIRE OBOMA!!!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 22, 2014)

or presidential fire lolz some clinics call it president kush for that reason but ill post the other pic tommorow seems everyone in my area wants my time funny a few months back aint a fucken fly wanted to land on my ass and know im dodging people like dodge ballim not kidding


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2014)

itll be that impeachment OG lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2014)

homie, im expecting the same shit in about 6 months! cant get a ride to the fucking post office but watch when im holding units of thumps shit. ill have mofuckers delivering ice cream n food n whatever...lol


----------



## thump easy (Sep 22, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> homie, im expecting the same shit in about 6 months! cant get a ride to the fucking post office but watch when im holding units of thumps shit. ill have mofuckers delivering ice cream n food n whatever...lol


thats the way it goes


----------



## thump easy (Sep 22, 2014)

okay i got sweet tooth x blue dream fuck if i know what its call but i crossed it to platnuim gsc.. thats up for testing, also testing animal cookies and fire og bx3, i also busting the white so i can cross it to the fire og bx3 since its so fucken hard to get the wifi... got oboma x fire og testing this round got the white x oboma, goji og x buba rockstar, the tripple platnuim x the white, yoda alien skywalker x platnuim cookies, yoda alien skywalker platnuim cookies x the white, fire og x goji og im thinking not shure gota look on the bag??? but thats about it i got albert walker og x yoda alien skywalker cookies man i got a shit load but all gona be tested this round some beens already cracked already as of today ill post pics my camera is dead at the moment need some bateries.. ow ya and the tripple gsc bx to the tripple platnuim male already cracking..


----------



## thump easy (Sep 22, 2014)

its time to play


----------



## thump easy (Sep 24, 2014)

i thought this was funny


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2014)

that animal cookies and fire og bx3 from bc bud depot? if so be careful with those beans and pop backups. all those crosses sound dank. shits looking good in flower! ill be popping more in like a month soon as i can get these grapes sexed.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 24, 2014)

ya bc depo see my cousin usto own elevation wellness in hollywood and told me about the honey spot as soon as i seen they had seed i drove down thier well they cut the camras and stole all their seeds and weed and all they left was those two seeds mabe because they suck look at the honeyspot weedmaps menu or thier own lil web page but they got hit and got wiped out so i guess thats all i also drove down for clones but no luck they change around all the time its hard to get a good set of clones let alone seeds..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2014)

yea thats why they didnt take the bc depot, cant give em away. when u pop em just have backup ready. maybe pop a half of those and half some other breeder. i havent read much on those 2 but other strains theres so many horror stories. that crazy they got stuck up for seeds! not a bad idea lol


----------



## thump easy (Oct 4, 2014)

i will greenghost420 the moment i get some cheese i want you to breed with me gee i want to share it with you.. for the moment im not shure if my prayers are answered or if the evil side of slave work is upon me but for the moment i feel like this



 my friend flew back from new york to pull me out of my depresion and i will build i sead i would never build again but i help design this place it will be one of the best desighns i ever worked on ill document all my steps.. shit i thought i was gona have to blow my brains out no lie...I hate remodles with a passion thier was a tyme that the actual doctors that owned the hospitals that usto look for my sorry ass i will muster up all i have in me and pimp this new genetical library and top flower and colabs with other big names its gona make the news just stay tuned..
its still to early but your eyes have no idea whats in store as for the display cases their is no such thing on google and no cabnet guys want to take on the job i have to trave to my old stomping growns in arizona to have special fabricated glass and ow i cant wait to blow you away with what i cant spell but easaly translate my defect from birth i stand out always have and always will......


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 4, 2014)

that video w the miracle dog survival was awesome!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2014)

hell yea homie shit sounds crazy if no one wants to try to build it lol i just got offered a nice space for the winter to grow so i cant wait! that miracle dog shit is awesome.


----------



## thump easy (Oct 4, 2014)

There be koy pounds n water falls gravity that I will build


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2014)

this thumps is looking good. looks like at least a decent yeilder. having trouble waiting 63 days with no weed! at 57 and its fruit n farts lol


----------



## thump easy (Oct 17, 2014)

Pic post pic!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 19, 2014)

sounds ill, careful of that stress homie that shit can kill a mofo! ill throw those pics up bofore i sit n watch foosball all day  brb...


----------



## thump easy (Oct 19, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> sounds ill, careful of that stress homie that shit can kill a mofo! ill throw those pics up bofore i sit n watch foosball all day  brb...


ya man im not shure the undercovers are trying to intimidate or partisipate, im for piece with the police i am for living and let living.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 19, 2014)

been killing me waiting for this bitch! shes badass...think this was 58 59 days. looks different than last run, bigger pot and untoppped. been out of the hps for 3 days and the fruit has gone sour n funky!....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 19, 2014)

thump easy said:


> ya man im not shure the undercovers are trying to intimidate or partisipate, im for piece with the police i am for living and let living.


yea thats crazy. since i started growing the crime rate has def gone down in my town lol

it feels good to be legal!


----------



## thump easy (Oct 19, 2014)

crime rate in colorado is down 20 percent... thank you guys for shure


----------



## thump easy (Oct 19, 2014)

i gota take it down i sighn a paper that i cant talk about it.. alot of politics are riding on it...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 19, 2014)

oh shit be careful, dont eff it up lol

wtf did my pics double post?


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thumpppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i've been gone for so long :O


----------



## thump easy (Oct 24, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> been killing me waiting for this bitch! shes badass...think this was 58 59 days. looks different than last run, bigger pot and untoppped. been out of the hps for 3 days and the fruit has gone sour n funky!....View attachment 3276793View attachment 3276794 View attachment 3276796 View attachment 3276797 View attachment 3276793 View attachment 3276794 View attachment 3276796 View attachment 3276797


dang that look realy good..


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 24, 2014)

not happy with this last run! 1st run theyre nice lil somewhat dense nugs. this time head to toe fluff. fire no doubt! every where i bust up looks like a line of sniff. people loving it though! i got few buds ill get pics of


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 24, 2014)

if this shit gives out that yeild on this next one ill have to get you a cut


----------



## thump easy (Oct 24, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> not happy with this last run! 1st run theyre nice lil somewhat dense nugs. this time head to toe fluff. fire no doubt! every where i bust up looks like a line of sniff. people loving it though! i got few buds ill get pics of


if she dont do good she deserves the trash lolz thats the way this gig goes test and go test and go sorry bud but i wouldnt settle for less dont let the girls get you down trash them always dont depend on the hoes you cant get no were with hoes all loose and shit trash them...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 24, 2014)

i forgot to mention i believe it was the midflower transplant that did that. def increased my yeilds as well


----------



## thump easy (Oct 25, 2014)

Tiss the season to be jolly... Triple platnuim back crossed gsc .. Yoda og alien dog sky walker og x GDP x platnuim cookies.. The White rascal og's the white crossed to both.... Beans beans good for the heart the more eat the more you fart. Excuse the old counter top it was an old oil station


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 25, 2014)

thump easy said:


> old oil station


----------



## thump easy (Oct 25, 2014)

abe supercro said:


>


the next project i have as soon as i have time will be every good ogee i have ever grown and mix them up Diablo og, king lui og, white fire og, fire og, tahoe og, larry og, skywalker og, yoda og, platnuim og, quang og, obi one conobi og and cross them and hunt for phenoes and recross them and recross them all being noted cross to cross till thier is no more posable combinations and see what comes out of all this ill call it evolution og...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 25, 2014)

holds out hands


----------



## thump easy (Oct 26, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> holds out hands


i got you dont worry i hope these do better..


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 28, 2014)

better? my reg dude calls me today tellin me how fucking good this guava is. says trash everything and run all guava lol and i gave this dude basically everything i put out. your shits the best  im thinkin if i said even the cookies hed say run these 2 lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 28, 2014)

thump easy said:


> the next project i have as soon as i have time will be every good ogee i have ever grown and mix them up Diablo og, king lui og, white fire og, fire og, tahoe og, larry og, skywalker og, yoda og, platnuim og, quang og, obi one conobi og and cross them and hunt for phenoes and recross them and recross them all being noted cross to cross till thier is no more posable combinations and see what comes out of all this ill call it evolution og...


Can't wait to follow that journey, love me some Og's.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Nov 5, 2014)

One more round


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 5, 2014)

hell yea do work...


----------



## thump easy (Nov 9, 2014)

Mostly true og n I got the white Obama and Fire bubba Rockstar.. True og is from Los angles underground trading not from seed or any seed company just the cut that's been floating around for years


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 9, 2014)

oh nice, true og has won a fdew times . cant wait to see that shit explode right here!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 9, 2014)

Sorry I'm lazy a pic of a phone pic ceiling dome I just finished the trap double doors
 I laugh in my mind at people that show up to the job they ask me were my boss is at or they look at me and and r shocked when they ask who framed it? But I'm not offended one guy sead who could have known what you lil brain is capable of doing.. I think I should have got offended but never judge the book by its cover.. Im full of surprises..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 9, 2014)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 3280267 Tiss the season to be jolly... Triple platnuim back crossed gsc .. Yoda og alien dog sky walker og x GDP x platnuim cookies.. The White rascal og's the white crossed to both.... Beans beans good for the heart the more eat the more you fart. Excuse the old counter top it was an old oil station


Lmao those are alot of beans there!!! Id bet theres gold in between all of that


----------



## thump easy (Nov 9, 2014)

Ill paint the dome like clouds with acrylic paint and try to paint a rabbit in the clouds out of clouds


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 9, 2014)

when people judge it just shows their ignorance. ill never underestimatre anyones capabilities! and id be surprisedif u told me u did that shit as well lol it looks proper! nice fucking job gee.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 10, 2014)

God is calling me I gota get one cup before I give it up.my partnr wants a 7 year contract but I dont care about money I need it in yhis day and age I got the surounding me with contracts I dont want money I want s piece of my own land far away theyon melike white on rice one more timr for good old tyms sake the comunity rock up the committee one last time


----------



## thump easy (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm sorry the other day I gotta supper smashed I been demo n framing with skeliton crews I been going for months n I'm tired .. I got a goal of 2 years then Louisiana for bible school to me I'm tired of working if I find time I want to spend it with my dogs my family but I don't have the energy.. I so want just a cup.. Doesn't mean much in the end like mike Tyson interviews it just a position. But I want one if not 2. But what I really want is to go to Louisiana I never been there but inside myself I know this hole this isn't quit for me I know it takes to be finantualy stable it's a lot of time, time I don't have!! I'm being run ragged, I know I can grab one or 2 cups this dispensary slash lab slash genetic pool of DNA sounds great but it sounds like trading my life hours away... Don't get me wrong i love it just finding time I already know a peacefully walk with the dogs is all I'm trying to find time for.. And this gig isn't gona buy me time... Anyways ill give them 2 years before I lay the measuring cups down n hang my sizzers but before I go I'll leave some fucken dank that won't disappear of a menue and is solidly locked.... Gota go man I'm tired. I gotta go back to work I had to fire hvac crew they suck I don't know how they got a license but hey time to hit it again.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 13, 2014)

you gotta look out for you and youre fam 1st n foremost. if i didnt have to take care of a few people id already be helping you put in work! dont burn yourself out of spread yourself too thin, take care of you and shit will fall into place


----------



## thump easy (Nov 16, 2014)

That's right gee I got exactly 2 years to do this up. Sell my part n rights out, Louisiana been on the agenda for quit some time I'm a back sliding mother sucker.. Ok so I got a Oboma x s1white self pollen! I got a Goji x s1fire og, I got Oboma x s1fire og, I got 
Obama xbubba rockstar male, I got a fire og x bubba rockstar what's tripping me out the smell dank n there only babies the males stink crazy already!!! One female smells like coconut and og it's fucken crazy!!!!!! I hope this one in particular doesn't herm!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 16, 2014)

Looking in the mail ill send out soon


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 16, 2014)

those sound like some dank crosses and coconut og, id like to roll that up right now!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 16, 2014)

im gona paint the top of the dome in clouds


----------



## thump easy (Nov 16, 2014)

im still thinking of building this water fall


----------



## thump easy (Nov 17, 2014)

yes i will be painting and building myself these things


----------



## thump easy (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Nov 20, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^the males stink dankitie dank!!! The females smell better!!!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 20, 2014)

2in morning


----------



## thump easy (Nov 20, 2014)

Igota up grade this iPad sux goji og x fire og


----------



## thump easy (Nov 21, 2014)

It's cleaner cant wait to post the facility grow!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 21, 2014)

thatsa fuckin good job!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 21, 2014)

I got a guy to help me his name is Eddie great guy he is in the picture.. Thank u!! I haven't forgot I gota make my way to post office I hooked it up big time


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 21, 2014)

its showing


----------



## thump easy (Nov 21, 2014)

Desiding on a patina for the steel doors


----------



## thump easy (Nov 21, 2014)

It's a custom job i told you guys that I get down as if I was in my lab brewing up new genetics or growing quality flowers I'm all about quality n will not give in to medeyoker work be it pot or construction or anything else!!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Nov 29, 2014)

today something crazzy i was told Marlboro is already setting up hear in So Cal also was invited with a sighn on im not shure but they metioned a name that could be real they are getting the green houses ready fuck man is this realy happending so fucken fast.. ow wow!!! they want the genetics sighn on with the big black tripple platnuim.. fucken dont know what to believe???


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 29, 2014)

thump easy said:


> today something crazzy i was told Marlboro is already setting up hear in So Cal also was invited with a sighn on im not shure but they metioned a name that could be real they are getting the green houses ready fuck man is this realy happending so fucken fast.. ow wow!!! they want the genetics sighn on with the big black tripple platnuim.. fucken dont know what to believe???


I'd believe it's in play. think the bob marley family is positioning themselves with branding and such too, no shit!!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 29, 2014)

i got invited so breed they want the xxx platnuim purps a few members hear have already seen and tried it they sead its no fucken joke.. they call it thumps purps but i think i dont like that name tripple platnuim black is its name its the same as this except it smells instead of vanilla it smells like a deep purple grape smell


----------



## thump easy (Nov 29, 2014)

but its supose to be shhhh lolz unless i get a few million i dont want to be slave for no one or answer to anyone as a boss im over it.. but i was going threw the shit i liked


----------



## thump easy (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Nov 29, 2014)

i cant load anymore it wont let me fuck it i dont care anyways i dont think i would do it..


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 29, 2014)

serious bud diversification, must be the thc kind lol. also the cloud flare bullshit has been makin the site act up that's all.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)

for reals, we'll see...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 6, 2014)

My dad just passed away.. This makes me feel better I'm tripping out.. I lost my phone I been having a crazy good day n bad day it's crazy I'm not shure how I should feel.. Sad , mad, or I guess I'll see his as in the otherside he still ows me money.. I don't feel anything? !!! Im glad you turned me on to the wich doctor the under world this is new to me


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 6, 2014)

whoa homie, sorry to hear!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 6, 2014)

It's all good he wasn't all their.. He did to many drugs he was lost he had money but he didn't have all his marbles


----------



## thump easy (Dec 6, 2014)

How come I did t get to see sunni's feet someone shoulda sead something to me!!


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)

shit man didn't know what I was thinkin at the time^
we'll colombo those feet-

take care friend, srry to hear about losing your pops...
rollercoastin' (don git too ripped)

And...you'll get el dinero back, ...with interest (lolz)


----------



## thump easy (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks man but no I quit drinking I just toke a lil that's all goodnight guys I'm out looking forward to a fresh pair of feet tonight


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 6, 2014)

billybob420 said:


> Journal? Is that what you were going for?


No!!! Jernal!!!!! What kinde of breading do you cum from you kan't spel????????


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)

fuk yoo dred..


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> My name is R.ed, but my friends call me pecker-head.






no offense pecker-head-red


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 7, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> no offense pecker-head-red


Don't be such a pussy. You put it out there, own it. PS- That's what your wife calls me, too.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 7, 2014)

thump easy said:


> My dad just passed away.. This makes me feel better I'm tripping out.. I lost my phone I been having a crazy good day n bad day it's crazy I'm not shure how I should feel.. Sad , mad, or I guess I'll see his as in the otherside he still ows me money.. I don't feel anything? !!! Im glad you turned me on to the wich doctor the under world this is new to me


take it easy mon, have a good sunday


----------



## thump easy (Dec 7, 2014)

ill be alright pops was a fucken trip.. though


----------



## thump easy (Dec 7, 2014)

red im not shure your being offensive but ill be at the cup let me know in person i remember fucken up a dude in middle school giving me shit i took out my marker and wrote my name on his for head and stomach* THUMPER ill be shure to bring a Pilotafter i wooped his ass*


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 7, 2014)

thump easy said:


> red im not shure your being offensive but ill be at the cup let me know in person i remember fucken up a dude in middle school giving me shit i took out my marker and wrote my name on his for head and stomach* THUMPER*


LOL +rep


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 7, 2014)

iv written on peoples shit, but thats cuz they fell asleep 1st. even tazed a few cats....lol


----------



## Sativied (Dec 7, 2014)

My condolences thump.

Your plants look awesome as usual. Don't mind Red, he can't help it, he was castrated early in life so he tries extra hard to be a dick.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 7, 2014)

Real og cut the only real old school og I know about.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 7, 2014)

A few crosses


----------



## thump easy (Dec 7, 2014)

Og is on of my favorites


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 7, 2014)

lotta hybrids out there now. supposedly the genetics (brick-n-mortar) biz out here now has a TK, triangle kush, which is claimed to be an early OG bldg block.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 7, 2014)

you can see the three and the five leafs not all are og but i got better pics i cant load them..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 12, 2014)

one of the cats at the clinic dont come around i feel like doing this shit to his mother fucken couches


----------



## thump easy (Dec 12, 2014)

A few ogres and some dank ass Obama x fire bubba rockstar


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 13, 2014)

thump easy said:


>


this made me and my mate crack up


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 13, 2014)

he who walks behind the rows...






bout to kill it like young punks with farm tools! cant wait to see those rows filled out...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 13, 2014)

guess who they are talking about  guess who's idea it was to tax the growers lolz no more hiding ..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 15, 2014)

pictures of the day


----------



## thump easy (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 15, 2014)

im obseesed with beens


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 15, 2014)

the shit i find on the internet with my name on it.. this cats named thumpthomas


----------



## thump easy (Dec 15, 2014)

am i crazzy???


----------



## thump easy (Dec 15, 2014)

shit i dont remember this lolz i guess so


----------



## thump easy (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 16, 2014)

last post im cutting the cord this internet shit takes up all my time.. im over it.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 16, 2014)

first i need to follow the yellow brick road and then ask the wizard if i can get the no how to spell and punctuate!!!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 17, 2014)

once u learn all that spelling n punctuation shit un friend me lol


----------



## thump easy (Dec 17, 2014)

im going in the freezer since we are in like flin time to break out ever fucken thing i ever had i am bring the death widow back reserect that female and cross that plant multiple times no holds bard on the breeding im fucking crossing dog and cats and anything that gets in the way 



some fire ass females i wont be ready for the so cal cup but i will be ready for the up north cup tax right off.. for the shop.. i got many test to be documented..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 18, 2014)

a lil art


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 18, 2014)

thump easy said:


>


----------



## thump easy (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice job thumb, time to relax a little:


----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2014)

i got more work to do its just begining. first im gona put my geneticx on display for the world to witness this is what i feel when i present my flowers.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2014)

my boy flew back and got me out of bed i feel like the prime of my life again... so directing energy and focus to the plants once again i treat my plants like this the prototypes



i have a great feeling again separating the phenoe types once again..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2014)

im back up on my horse its time to find the flowers again... time to find some new dank flowers


----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2014)

goodnight im tired im goning to sleep.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Nice job thumb, time to relax a little:
> 
> View attachment 3317136


your gona have to let us carry your seeds!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2014)

been looking for names latley something with a ring i wounder if others have the same problem for geneticx


----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Red1966 (Dec 21, 2014)

Every time I see this thread pop up in the "New Posts", I think it's a cooking thread.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2014)

i think this chick is hot


----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> Every time I see this thread pop up in the "New Posts", I think it's a cooking thread.


shure ill cook next time lolz for realz


----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2014)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 3319058 grow room facility one of many to comeView attachment 3319063 the nice cieling you cant even tell its has a radius..View attachment 3319059 View attachment 3319064 View attachment 3319062 coming soon


you comming up....


----------



## thump easy (Dec 24, 2014)

im just coming up on the money i lost in the last ones i grow the dank and the lines were always up the street the nabors always hating the parkings spaces were alway being used up but they got me nearly broke me i just want my construction money back that i had invested in the last ones.. im out after that dust my self off and back to swinging a hammer i could realy right a book about the los angles seen i think i might if i told you what i just went through and the shit im going threw it blow your mind gee its got me all twisted inside fuck.. this adventure was a trip up to this point i got stories on stories.. lolz true shit..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 24, 2014)

im gona put the water fall in the radius i get down most everything i do with my own two hands i aint letting anyone build the tricky shit or touch my work but me ill test my own genetics lolz but i will build water falls like this inside the dome inside the raduis soon.. ill have genetics and new genetics and it will be the next clone place and fire nugets for a few im setting up...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 24, 2014)

you figure im smart enough to do all this shit and i cant even right a fucken sentance lolz, it realy isnt hard..


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 24, 2014)

Sounds like 2015 is gonna be a busy year for you Thump. Nice job on that radius ceiling. It's feature like that, great genetics and waterfalls that blow ppl's minds. I'm sure your new bidness will thrive. peace


----------



## thump easy (Dec 24, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Sounds like 2015 is gonna be a busy year for you Thump. Nice job on that radius ceiling. It's feature like that, great genetics and waterfalls that blow ppl's minds. I'm sure your new bidness will thrive. peace


ill be sponcing young cats coming up with genetics ill be doing it for a minute lets see what happends nothing is set in stone and the future is never what its seems and if it makes me misrable ill walk away like i have from many venture i have had its not only me thier are other people involved, i dont realy care for money but you need it to live thats what im finding out the hard way..


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 24, 2014)

yep u can always walk away... i don't like to have too high of expectations cuz i've been let-down plenty before..

but sometimes... it's time to get paid and have the time of your life! may not hurt to expect-that-this-time.... yo


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 24, 2014)

looking proper


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2014)

thump easy said:


> you figure im smart enough to do all this shit and i cant even right a fucken sentance lolz, it realy isnt hard..


yea sometimes i wonder wtf u be saying lol


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2014)

on the cieling im looking for an artist that can put this up on the radius  crazzy its like willie wonka and the chocolate factory im not lien its very crazzy im not kidding



..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2014)

doesnt hurt to dream... im gona blow this place up and fill it with so many strains house tested first it will be like willy wonka's chocolate factory clones apon clones and hard to get clones and unherd of flower,


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2014)

will be testing goji og x fire buba rockstart and oboma x fire og


----------



## Tokertoby (Jan 8, 2015)

What's up big dog it's your boy up north call me you got my number


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 8, 2015)

thump easy said:


>


 loved that shit as a kid. guess i just forgot about it heh


----------



## thump easy (Jan 8, 2015)

Lolz Toby how did u find me?? Lolz ok phone got stolen from construction sight ill email u my number


Tokertoby said:


> What's up big dog it's your boy up north call me you got my new number


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 9, 2015)

thump easy said:


>


Hey now, don't go posting my pics all over this damn internet. lmao. Cheers!


----------



## Tokertoby (Jan 10, 2015)

Ok hit me up [email protected] I'm going to be coming down in a few weeks got those YODA


----------



## thump easy (Jan 10, 2015)

Tokertoby said:


> Ok hit me up [email protected] I'm going to be coming down in a few weeks got those YODA


cool im hitting you up right now.. ya man been stocking up got mad ogees right now that yoda alien skywalker i gave you i lost i got another phenoe but nothing like the one i gave you need clones to stock the shop soon it will be open got alot of new genetics to for the selves waiting on the special display and the hypoxie, everyone thats walked in so far sead its fucken supper pimp the pimpest clinic they been in so far ya gee we almost done... need them up north hard to get strains gee bring them down


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2015)

flowering this thumps mix this week,


----------



## thump easy (Jan 21, 2015)

sorry gee i been realy bizzy im almost done and i got a fucked deal i remodleing for my inlaws and it sucks to do work for family, im doing it no charge and well i doing the clinic and the grow i have hardly anytime but ill try to get you sent.. just need the floors and the track lighting the cabnets and the dome art.. im gona stincle rabbits hidden in the duckting with a keen eye thell find them but hidden and you'll know i hit this place up when i leave cali..   definitly hitting some clouds in the dome and hidden rabbits im almost thier and i will sit down to do some serious breeding and competing i need to bring a few cups inside this place before i leave cali!! first ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is what was before it was worse a bar and three places demoed i wish i took a pic. at the first begining


----------



## thump easy (Jan 21, 2015)

i tagged on the inside of the framing i have tored others work apart and read their name one day some one will tear it down and read THUMPER in the framing I GOT TO HIT IT UP!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 21, 2015)

inside the air ducting were the vent cover is ill put a few of these you realy gota see hard to see the rabbit painting  inside ill pull the vents out shhhhhhh!!!!and cover it so it will be hard to see


----------



## thump easy (Jan 21, 2015)

i cant wait to build the garden its gona be high tech i cant post those i got secret weapons that are still on the hush untill later ill post my set up its gona be realy pimp!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2015)

dont sweat it!! that shit is looking real good. nice woodshop skills my dude!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> flowering this thumps mix this week, View attachment 3336011


Youll always have free seeds and i would love to stock your creations gee Thank You for your support and a few others *I got you guys and i wont forget!!! And ill always have your back!!! gee alwayZ!!!!! when i get going i get going!!!!!!!! if i put my mind to it and with help from the others my close friends!!! our team... its GAME ONN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2015)

mad love! cant wait to burn one down with you.

cant wait to hear your opinion on my creations too


----------



## thump easy (Jan 21, 2015)

Good night big dog..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2015)

peace have a good night


----------



## thump easy (Jan 26, 2015)

okay so im still busting beens to this very day im redonsidering selling seads i think ill crack them but the truth is remembver that story i walked into this dikes house old as a folsile she fucked me and well i cant slap her around so i pollinated her garden and bought the seeds back it was one of the best strains that ever happend to me anyways i lost it.. well i got the tripple platnuim white i got a male ill be hitting the tahoe again and head band the other cross was the platnium cookies man it was everthing i ever wanted in a plant i hope i can duplicate something close to it its under way..


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 26, 2015)

Room is looking sick.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 26, 2015)

oh damn you lost that shit, that fucking sucks! she has any more seeds? lol


----------



## thump easy (Jan 29, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> oh damn you lost that shit, that fucking sucks! she has any more seeds? lol


ya but i selfed the male i still got the platnuim cookies male in seed form and the tahoe but also got the white cookies male lolz and tripple platnuim male going


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 29, 2015)

bout to pop a few more of these mixed , see what kind danks in here  prob pop a 5 or 10 in bout 3,4 weeks. im so backed up! but i think i found a nice grape stomper already and i still have 18 plants to sift thru. shit is mad grapey and pretty potent. if she can yeild shell def be keeper for a bit at least.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2015)

damn thats some solid work homie


----------



## thump easy (Jan 30, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> damn thats some solid work homie


As soon as I get some Dow ill fly you down n smoke you out!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 31, 2015)

logic are you watching


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2015)

Lol good one thump. But you know how it is. Always someone who thinks they are someone better than the rest. I try to look past the petyy stuff now.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 1, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol good one thump. But you know how it is. Always someone who thinks they are someone better than the rest. I try to look past the petyy stuff now.


Ya i guess Fuck em thow !!!!!!! anyway back to this gig got got big colaborations happending big time the offers are pooring in..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Sativied (Feb 2, 2015)

thump easy said:


> nyway back to this gig got got big colaborations happending big time the offers are pooring in.. View attachment 3343037


Nice job man. All it needs now is a deutscher meister grande luxe:


How's that reverse waterfall coming along?


----------



## thump easy (Feb 2, 2015)

i havent started the offers keep coming in and the work is out of countrol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2015)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 3344115


wat u over there doing... ju making moves without me tony...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2015)

ju know! cmon mayne...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2015)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 3343344


.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2015)

just coasting seeing were this takes me its scarry multitudes of light beyond my wildest imagination blinded by light???


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2015)

breathing thinking shiting, dreaming eating, sleeping genetix its gona happend one side of me seas no lucifer got this he is opening all the doors to your wildest dreams the other side seas fuck it you know you got this... split inside myself.. im tripping


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 3, 2015)

That's some nice construction work there. You doing that work for yourself or you doing it for someone else. A dispensary or clinic? If so where at in cali? I'll send my brother that way when it's up and running, throw you some business.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's some nice construction work there. You doing that work for yourself or you doing it for someone else. A dispensary or clinic? If so where at in cali? I'll send my brother that way when it's up and running, throw you some business.


shure im looking for quality venders i fell out of the loop long time ago in los angles dont know were my people at anymore??


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2015)

its my budies place but thier is more than meets the eye.. Desert Hot Springs.. clinic legal threw and threw..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 4, 2015)

Just kidding no shop no nothing I was only kidding


----------



## thump easy (Feb 4, 2015)

No lights i only grow under 250 watts


----------



## thump easy (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Is She Looking For ME???????*


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 26, 2015)

hows it going buddy


----------



## thump easy (Feb 26, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> hows it going buddy


great just building along.. almost open i think like one more week then ill start growing again.. but for know just building,,


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 26, 2015)

Damn thump your spot looks good as fuck bro!

My goodness doing big things, keep at it homie. Inspirational shit right there.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 26, 2015)

i hate when i dont get updates! keep it up shits going good


----------



## thump easy (Feb 26, 2015)

WEEEE GOTTTT ITYTTTTT YAAAAA WE GOT ITTTTT


----------



## thump easy (Feb 26, 2015)

im the guy in the back working like a construction worker lolzhttp://m.kesq.com/news/previewing-the-first-legal-medical-marijuana-dispensary-in-desert-hot-springs/31510540


----------



## thump easy (Feb 26, 2015)

ya thats the link thats the first news the others will follow the team is strong and the crops are dank coming down soon..dam they got us when we were berly stocking shelfs huby bars and all the dabs and paraphanella was being stocked very unexpected but any t.v. time is good time i say we just put the real dank in at 9 p.m. that sucks lolz ow well


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2015)

I didn't see you!

My great aunt lived in DHS for 40 years. Drank pina coladas and soaked in the springs  She lived to be 105.

Can't wait to visit!


----------



## thump easy (Feb 27, 2015)

i was the guy in the parking lot bent over working on the handy cap lines lolz.. just happy thank you guys.. its been a long road.. and its just the begining..YOUR WELCOME ANY TIME MOHICAN...


----------



## thump easy (Feb 27, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i hate when i dont get updates! keep it up shits going good


I told you i was gona fly you out right hoping hear near a few months from now and give you a hand full of genetics you can take back for shure GEE lolz im excited not shure what the future holds but i hope its bright.. lets see what happends..


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 27, 2015)

as long as we have fun!  and when i checked this thread i noticed a bunch of posts that didnt alert me. know what i mean lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 27, 2015)

I saw you at 00:13


----------



## thump easy (Feb 28, 2015)

new again.. *ALBERT WALKER OG X PLATNUIM COOKIES, ALIEN HEAD BAND X TRIPLE PLATNUIM GSC, DEATH WIDOW, FIRE BUBA ROCK STAR OG, QUANG OG X PLATNUIM COOKIES.. AND OBOMA FIRE OG.. NEW ABOUT TO CRACK THEM PHENOE HUNT..*


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 28, 2015)

ohh yea! im waiting on this loan, once i get that plus this room opened up, shit will be on and popping for sure! need my own growhouse asap...


----------



## thump easy (Mar 1, 2015)

IT's about to go down they are growing but they dont got the genetics i got we are just getting it up let me get a round in thier is a few shops i aint even tripping on at all they are already talking shit lolz we got a chalace cup winner secrete cup winner and high time winner behind the counter OIL wax... let me get a round in


----------



## Uncle Danky (Mar 1, 2015)

Damn dawg tracking you down is hard my nigga ! What's hood bruh?


----------



## ovo (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Mar 1, 2015)

working with the clinics in my experience from he begining its a crazzy relationship this grow thing this is the story all rapped into one..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 1, 2015)

lolz just having fun im out guys good night..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 8, 2015)

*The Sun Shines Brightest*
Admittedly, I was expecting little from a dispensary in DHS, but as an experienced budtender and botanist I like to think I have my finger on the pulse of the medical mmj industry in the area and had to stop by.

Simply put: I was blown away. This place would be worth a drive out. What follows is my review of SunGrown, in three parts.

The Place:

This is assuredly the "highest"  quality flower for the lowest price I have seen even when compared to places I go in LA and San Diego. Their inventory is simple and well selected. Their prices on flower are incredibly low especially considering the quality. Almost unreal.

The location, despite being too near a gas station for my initial comfort, feels very safe and secure with good parking. Z, the security guard, is delightfully friendly yet his cognizant gaze reminds you he is alert and there for your protection and comfort. Which brings me to part two. . .

The People:

The budtenders are patient, knowledgeable and seem genuinely dedicated to your satisfaction. I enjoyed the friendly banter of Nathaniel and Joseph, two of the staff, as they helped the other patients. I was concerned by their lack of sativa but after describing that I wanted (a clear thoughtful high that is still strongly relaxing) Dylan helped me select the Rare Darkness OG and a caviar cone. Their system is to have someone separate ring you up, which is different, but Hailey was so delightful and eager to get me my medicine. Very professional, very friendly.

I even met the owner briefly. I was impressed with his level of involvement and dedication to his new establishment and patients.

The Herb:

The flower is bright green, purple and positively dripping in trichomes. It might be considered a bit dry to some but the herb was dried and cured precisely to my preference, very smooth to smoke. The flavour is of sweet berries and lightly grapey with a surprisingly bright earthy aftertaste. The effect was exactly what I was looking for. My muscles feel relaxed but my eyelids unaffected. I feel alert yet content. I could fall a sleep or dream awake, as the high is relaxing and creative. I will likely be returning for an eighth tomorrow morning.

This concludes my review. . . My advice? Get in on this now. The grand opening is March 15th, see you there SunGrown!




View all 1 comments



Dam thats a dam good review i ever read dam i gotta let that grower know his shit is on point..


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 10, 2015)

my rare dark pheno has me taking naps, havent taken a nap since i was 4 lol


----------



## thump easy (Mar 10, 2015)

I won't deny rare darkness his props for his gear has kept our patients very happy met one guy swears buy all his gear I was shocked !!! Well okay and we tried it out his gear first infront of me for the first time I gotta say it is dank... We have a few others white fire is one of my favorites Tahoe is going up and a few others


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 10, 2015)

yea i really hear only good things bout rare dank, they do good work.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 10, 2015)

dude i got this ablert walker x chemdog right so cal seeds, i fell inlove with thier male chemdog so i threw it out side it hit the xxx gsc well it had seeds fall from it i back crossed it and i also hit that albert cross with it one of the seedlings smells like striaght fucken skunk dead roadent with cherry pie in the back ground hella frosty im laughing my ass off because its fucken dank looking and smelling im sorry i hadnt posted shit but i will im just to bussy i need time a lil bit of time trying to finish this building to many small bull shits.. i realy need to just grow.. and test..


----------



## TWS (Mar 10, 2015)

Yo Thump !

https://www.rollitup.org/t/t-dubs-tide.862447/


----------



## thump easy (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 12, 2015)

bumpin' thump


----------



## thump easy (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Mar 12, 2015)

It's bizzy


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 12, 2015)

thump easy said:


> im just fucken tripping out for realz im tripping balls


Was that for real what you claimed, about the Indians and shit?


----------



## thump easy (Mar 20, 2015)

looking for the painting i will do it my self


----------



## thump easy (Mar 21, 2015)

in the dome of course seems the paitents not many id say 1 out of 30 even looks up so i will turn thier head with a few projects i have in mind..


----------



## thump easy (Apr 1, 2015)

well the clouds were harder than i thought i had a friend fix my trash yes i fail all the time this is one project i might have to take painting classes one day, this is one thing i would like to do before my life ends if i ever have time, so we got invited to cochella fest the only so cal clinic i believe??
i havent even started growing i been on the hunt phenoe and cuts and seeds i have to much i have to start somewhere its a team effort,sungrow is the label its a friend of mine.. here is a lil info
*C.A.R.E.* is proud to be hosting the premier cannabis event to coincide with the Coachella Music and Arts Festival. Our Green Oasis mission is to Weed & Feed the influencers that will be attending the festival, which has advertised its *policy* of being anti-medical marijuana. Green Oasis will serve as a fundraiser for our outreach program leading up to the 2016 California legalization campaign. It's also a friendraiser in an ideal setting to persuade the artists to donate a song to the campaign, create an iconic image, or go on camera to tell the voters why California should legalize cannabis in 2016. It's also an opportunity to cultivate celebrity endorsements and network with innovative canna-business leaders.. 

We are excited to announce that we confirmed a partnership with *Cannabis Now Magazine* that will expand our marketing outreach by over *3 MILLION fans*. In addition, an event recap will capture activities and partners of this special event in their print/digital magazine issue. They are the ideal media partner for this event. 

The main focus of Green Oasis is to showcase the best of the best in cannabis, and we're pretty sure that we've got the guy to make that happen. Enter cannabis expert *Rick Pfrommer*, Buyer for *Harborside Health Center* who has reviewed just about every award-winning cannabis strain in the world. Rick will serve as* the Green Oasis Resident Ganjier*, educating attendees about cannabis and sharing his experience and vast cannabis knowledge.

As we continue to build out our schedule of events for Green Oasis, we are committed to creating an interactive experience for our VIPs and guests. From cannabis influencers to mainstream celebrities, our approach is collaborative. Let us know if you are interested in getting involved with a one-of-a-kind experience during Coachella 2015. Sponsorships range from $500 - $10,000. Limited number of VIP Swag Bag placements are available. Contact Susan Soares at [email protected] for opportunities.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 1, 2015)

weedmaps sent us an email they want to film the spot, but we are not ready we want to make a lounge that is fare the pimpest lounge that we can think of with my construction background touching only high end homes i would love to build something that is supper artful and pleasing to the eyes and feet and body, lighting, artfull curves and butifuly built.. and only to be dabed out by the best oil that our team can posabley put together.. it will also be an oil refinery... its in the making.. i wish i had time to grow i most of all miss growing again but i havent stop breeding not one bit got the males poping non stop and the strains non stop getting pregnant... as i start to get into f4 i still dont want to part with my seads i get alot of let me get some but the swet of all the testing and scrapping and money and time i still dont want to part with them even if i was startving i think i would rather let them down a river and see them sprout on thier own... i just cant part with them, its alot of work ill present them at the cups and at the clinic just the flowers.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 1, 2015)

some of the weedmaps films look like this.




 i still havent finish the place out i have to feture a special strain not anyones it has to be one of ours our own and own oil...elite!!Private reserve was ment to mean us only, i will have to change that!! as we did with the liquid coke og in long beach once was a few shops only.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Apr 1, 2015)

i probley dissapear from the forum i desided to take down the internet it takes up my time, that i no longer have.. sometimes it takes every last moment to achieve sertain things but that cup is always on my mind!!!!!!! the last stop before i leave cali, it haunts me ever day every moment all the time..


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 1, 2015)

hard work is paying off n ur not even done yet! thats funny bout not wanting to let ur babys go unless is down the river LOL


----------



## thump easy (Apr 1, 2015)

lolz but ya the internent is gona get disconnected because i just get drawn to this sight im off today n still coming back its an addiction i need fucken forum anonymous!!!
hi my name is thumper and i am a forum junkie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2015)

thump easy said:


> lolz but ya the internent is gona get disconnected because i just get drawn to this sight im off today n still coming back its an addiction i need fucken forum anonymous!!!
> hi my name is thumper and i am a forum junkie!!!!!!!!!


Were u moving to


----------



## thump easy (Apr 1, 2015)

midwest were its alot slower, for a few years.. got to get away the city sometimes i think has alot of - energy got to go were thier is more piece and nature... It relightins me inside and the fact that i love to wake up to see it makes it worth it.. than to be bizzy all the time and deal with asholes and haters on a day to day realy takes away from who i realy am. it drains me..


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 1, 2015)

shits nice n calm over here ....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2015)

thump easy said:


> midwest were its alot slower, for a few years.. got to get away the city sometimes i think has alot of - energy got to go were thier is more piece and nature... It relightins me inside and the fact that i love to wake up to see it makes it worth it.. than to be bizzy all the time and deal with asholes and haters on a day to day realy takes away from who i realy am. it drains me..


Lmao..... Dude the Midwest sucks. Your not gonna like it here. Most states are bland with very little beauty.. Illinois Indiana Ohio Iowa ect flat Ass cornlands.. ruff winters hot humid summer's .. your gonna wish u were back in call real quick. The only good thing about the Midwest is the big cities ... What's up let's move to Colorado need a roommate lol


----------



## thump easy (Apr 1, 2015)

maybe a good thing but no i dont want to move to a city, as a mater of fact i no long will be with sun grow, i dont like to be on time for nothing and i dont want to be bossed around good thing i didnt sighn a contract, i myself will just back away and be a friend i realy dont care for money thats the truth and i dont want to work for it like a slave thats not me i rather work at my own pace.. prescott is the next stop... ... i love those guys over their but i dont want it that bad!!!!!!!!!! i rather live one day everyday with a smile than stressed out..


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 1, 2015)

thump easy said:


> maybe a good thing but no i dont want to move to a city, as a mater of fact i no long will be with sun grow, i dont like to be on time for nothing and i dont want to be bossed around good thing i didnt sighn a contract, i myself will just back away and be a friend i realy dont care for money thats the truth and i dont want to work for it like a slave thats not me i rather work at my own pace.. prescott is the next stop... ... i love those guys over their but i dont want it that bad!!!!!!!!!! i rather live one day everyday with a smile than stressed out..


just wait around till i can get down there and get some og cuts from you. please. is presscott Arizona?


----------



## Flagg420 (Apr 1, 2015)

99 pages, and none of it involves breading..... this is all breeding talk...

I wanted to see someone making a canna-flour beer batter fish n chips......

you all make me sad, the OP most of all....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 1, 2015)

Flagg420 said:


> 99 pages, and none of it involves breading..... this is all breeding talk...
> 
> I wanted to see someone making a canna-flour beer batter fish n chips......
> 
> you all make me sad, the OP most of all....


I'll show u some breeding bring me your daughter...


----------



## Sativied (Apr 1, 2015)

theexpress said:


> I'll show u some breeding bring me your daughter...


Had to unlike that post, maybe his daughter is not legal. Should have gone with "mother" anyway, because why would you want to have a backcross of a motherfucker if you can have the original parent.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 1, 2015)

@thump easy Dude, I was talking about Flagg420... pretty sure @theexpress was too. A daughter of a motherfucker is a backcross.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 1, 2015)

ya i did read it wrong lolz sorry just been a crazzy week greed is one of the subjects i think thats why my percentage went down without me even beeing asked and what was promised isnt whats happening lolz i rather stop right now before i get deeper so i had a fucked up week..


----------



## thump easy (Apr 1, 2015)

Flagg420 said:


> 99 pages, and none of it involves breading..... this is all breeding talk...
> 
> I wanted to see someone making a canna-flour beer batter fish n chips......
> 
> you all make me sad, the OP most of all....



and this fucken faget i didnt even read his post fish n chips are you fucken kidding me kid get a fucken cooking class would you and get the fuck out of hear.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 1, 2015)

money is the root of alot of bad energy and curuption and greed thats why i dont care for it i been fucked by rich people many times over thats why i dont build anymore lolz just over it you know lolz i wounder how the breeding game is, is it cut throat or is it easy as cake??? not shure dont care to find out.. sorry guys thank you for sticking up for me sorry just been a hell of a week.. have you just woke up and already dread the day you have to go to work when its not cool anymore thats how i feel sometimes you know when someone promises you something but its to late and you took thier word for it and it feels like your fucked because in the end its not what you agreed on?? well i spent 8 month without a crop and money and just feel like fuck man why do i trust people?? why do i let those demons wisper wealth into me, the alusion it just another effort in a direction i dont want to go.. im tired you know im very tired!! And so i rather keep a friend than make an nme and let them thrive in my eyes the more money the more problems people are hard to deal with so i rather not i rather keep a small grow and see whats next.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 1, 2015)

thump easy said:


> money is the root of a lot of bad energy, corruption and greed. thats why i dont care for it...


----------



## Sativied (Apr 1, 2015)

No problem man, I really hope things work out for you.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 1, 2015)

Sativied said:


> No problem man, I really hope things work out for you.


Sorry big dog and 3 express im so sorry i thought the other way and shure thought wow that toped my week im so glad you guys are on my side..


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 1, 2015)

heard this track on last weeks, better call saul, ....




....back into veg again.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 1, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> just wait around till i can get down there and get some og cuts from you. please. is presscott Arizona?


shure let me know when your comeing down and i will give you my cuts they are great i not kidding


----------



## Flagg420 (Apr 2, 2015)

thump easy said:


> and this fucken faget i didnt even read his post fish n chips are you fucken kidding me kid get a fucken cooking class would you and get the fuck out of hear.


How old ARE you! 12? 14?

Thats "Fuckin'" "faggot" "Didn't" "fuckin'" "fuckin'" and "here" not "hear".....

One sentence, and as many simple english errors as there are days in the week... and a whole lot of anger.... maybe less weed and more education? And thats with the computer pointing out to you "This is misspelled" in wavy red lines...

(Translation)

Skool iz gud.... u shood becum less stoopid....


Don't drop out of school kids, education is what separates us from the animal kingdom.... (some of us further than others)


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 2, 2015)

Flagg420 said:


> How old ARE you!


* 'hag420'*
b4 i peck yer eyes-out, shut the fk-up. deplete your air by poop'n inyer nostrils. the smell of assfault and burnt skunk on your tongue, it'll take yaa a yer to git tha stain owwt. iload u in a hitchcockbitch


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## skuba (Apr 2, 2015)

What's up thump it's been a while. If you're trying to find somewhere nice and peaceful, and across the country, check out spots in Kentucky, or Appalachian North Carolina. Shit is nice, laws are a bit different though. Dunno about the Midwest haha. I'm thinking about getting out to Oregon myself


----------



## thump easy (Apr 2, 2015)

Flagg420 said:


> How old ARE you! 12? 14?
> 
> Thats "Fuckin'" "faggot" "Didn't" "fuckin'" "fuckin'" and "here" not "hear".....
> 
> ...


ow my god, Demond be gone, you have no place hear...


----------



## Sativied (Apr 2, 2015)

Flagg420 said:


> Don't drop out of school kids, education is what separates us from the animal kingdom.... (some of us further than others)


You should take your own advice. Dyslexia does not equal dumb, uneducated, lazy, or lack of intelligence. Often on the contrary. Ignorance, such as yours, is however often associated with lack of intelligence and education. Regardless, bitching in someone's journal... not cool dude. There are more suitable places where such behavior is encouraged (LED, organics, and seed and strain reviews forums for example).


----------



## Dave124 (Apr 2, 2015)

hi guys im in week 8 of flower with the blue cheese could anyone tell me if they look normal and are they ready to harvest?


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 2, 2015)

Dave124 said:


> View attachment 3386786 View attachment 3386787 hi guys im in week 8 of flower with the blue cheese could anyone tell me if they look normal and are they ready to harvest?


2-3 More weeks at least. I'd say probably closer to 2 then three. Fingers crossed  Lots of white pistils still I bet you she's going to start packing on the weight really son.


----------



## Flagg420 (Apr 2, 2015)

Sativied said:


> You should take your own advice. Dyslexia does not equal dumb, uneducated, lazy, or lack of intelligence. Often on the contrary. Ignorance, such as yours, is however often associated with lack of intelligence and education. Regardless, bitching in someone's journal... not cool dude. There are more suitable places where such behavior is encouraged (LED, organics, and seed and strain reviews forums for example).



No, the dumbing down of a nation is being accepted and mislabeled. Dyslexia does NOT make the red lines under words invisible, its laziness. We now graduate kids from high school who can barely spell their own name, and people are so "OK" with it... These people have to run the fucking world in a decade, lets not scrap education in favor of being lazy!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 2, 2015)

Flagg420 said:


> No, the dumbing down of a nation is being accepted and mislabeled. Dyslexia does NOT make the red lines under words invisible, its laziness. We now graduate kids from high school who can barely spell their own name, and people are so "OK" with it... These people have to run the fucking world in a decade, lets not scrap education in favor of being lazy!


spelling is a great thing one subject you wont catch me at a spelling b!!! but this is seeds what a seed maker isnt gona run the country lazzy??? anything but that just not intrested in spelling more like im intrested in genetics flag 420 id like to see you in person so i could give you a black eye and a cut under the eye and and cut your lip throw your teeth and mabe that would make a lil more sence, but i dont think that would help your situation your a class A+ tripple hater, the best remedie for that is my balls on your chin, thats the only remedy this hasor even my dogs lil weewee is a good source for your disease.. i realy think your trying to make me post a pic of the pecker thats what i realy think you want as in the past people made me mad with the spelling thing and you wish me to post that prince albert once again, sorry flagg 420 id rather not.. you aint worth the pic...


----------



## thump easy (Apr 2, 2015)

awww i see your a wax maker lolz lets battle, oil against oil i fucken woop that ass for realz!!!!! bring your oil that looks like a jiffy lube oil change and watch the liquid gold flex on that week ass flag 420 i think your gay and your looking for the cock??!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 2, 2015)

Flagg420 said:


> No, the dumbing down of a nation is being accepted and mislabeled. Dyslexia does NOT make the red lines under words invisible, its laziness. We now graduate kids from high school who can barely spell their own name, and people are so "OK" with it... These people have to run the fucking world in a decade, lets not scrap education in favor of being lazy!


You and people like you are whats wrong with this country.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 2, 2015)

Flagg420 said:


> No, the dumbing down of a nation is being accepted and mislabeled. [....] We now graduate kids from high school who can barely spell their own name, and people are so "OK" with it... These people have to run the fucking world in a decade, lets not scrap education in favor of being lazy!


Well yeah Idiocracy turns out to be a documentary, but you're barking up the wrong tree, thump is not a lazy kid... Take that shit somewhere else.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 3, 2015)

Sativied said:


> You should take your own advice. Dyslexia does not equal dumb, uneducated, lazy, or lack of intelligence. Often on the contrary. Ignorance, such as yours, is however often associated with lack of intelligence and education. Regardless, bitching in someone's journal... not cool dude. There are more suitable places where such behavior is encouraged (LED, organics, and seed and strain reviews forums for example).



they look pritty good to me!


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 3, 2015)

thump easy said:


> they look pritty good to me!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 4, 2015)

no mater what i wont give up,


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

Flagg420 said:


> How old ARE you! 12? 14?
> 
> Thats "Fuckin'" "faggot" "Didn't" "fuckin'" "fuckin'" and "here" not "hear".....
> 
> ...


 fuck outta here...fagg420 doing his sTROLL....


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

Sativied said:


> You should take your own advice. Dyslexia does not equal dumb, uneducated, lazy, or lack of intelligence. Often on the contrary. Ignorance, such as yours, is however often associated with lack of intelligence and education. Regardless, bitching in someone's journal... not cool dude. There are more suitable places where such behavior is encouraged (LED, organics, and seed and strain reviews forums for example).


plus rep!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

abe supercro said:


>


i love big bouncy......earrings


----------



## thump easy (Apr 4, 2015)

i been home ever day getting my gear ready for another run cant give up, till i get it right... getting the room clean


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

thump easy said:


> awww i see your a wax maker lolz lets battle, oil against oil i fucken woop that ass for realz!!!!! bring your oil that looks like a jiffy lube oil change and watch the liquid gold flex on that week ass flag 420 i think your gay and your looking for the cock??!!!


why i fuck with you. fuckers talk shit but noone wants that battle!!! stay lifted my friend!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 4, 2015)

cant wait for the mayweither fight and paci


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

thump easy said:


> cant wait for the mayweither fight and paci


its constantly on my mind. im bout to start watching old fights for a buildup. boxings been dead too long...


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 10, 2015)

thump i got some pretty good news.....


----------



## thump easy (Apr 10, 2015)

Wow that's pritty darn high thc that's great NEWS FOR SHURE!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> shits nice n calm over here ....


When is the fight


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> its constantly on my mind. im bout to start watching old fights for a buildup. boxings been dead too long...


Mayweather vs Corrales is a good one. Hearns vs Durran is a good old school 2 rounder.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 11, 2015)

Testers


----------



## thump easy (Apr 11, 2015)

Showing no love to the outside flowers this is a keeper Albert walker cookies.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 12, 2015)

getting fat and frosty! real nice! ill be popping more mix this month ;
)


----------



## thump easy (Apr 12, 2015)

I'll send u New shit let me get around to it


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 12, 2015)

thump easy said:


> I'll send u New shit let me get around to it


hold those white crosses for me, i need those! after i get you some of these sour grape f2s/grape stomper incrosses ill need some more shit to pop


----------



## thump easy (Apr 12, 2015)

Ok just steady breading injoying nature hear is a white cross


----------



## thump easy (Apr 12, 2015)

Just injoying the day off nature is beautiful I love the chemistry n the phibinachi blue print and it's sent.. I love my GodFor allowing me to enjoy the simple things he gave me.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 12, 2015)

The white xxx platnuim gsc she smells heavenly


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 12, 2015)

skeet skeet skeet in the garden all day! im pretty good at interpretting well really good but you got me on phibinachi lol nice looking pooch g...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 12, 2015)

oh yea i can really see the frost in that pic. hows the funk? what kinda heaven we talking? lol


----------



## thump easy (Apr 12, 2015)

The white kind it smells like cherry pie slash bannana yet a bit sweet yet kush dankie after u smell her her sent sticks to your nose n you wipe your nose it onlyrekindled the sent moments later it's weird but frosty my camera broke so I got shifty pics on phone


----------



## thump easy (Apr 12, 2015)

And Ya sceet skeet the male is landing loads on her!!!! back cross


----------



## thump easy (Apr 13, 2015)

Dam bad news my dog s got cancer


----------



## thump easy (Apr 13, 2015)

Hrs got 6 black moles three began to bleed1 month ago I thought it was a bite but turns out one gotten bigger on his belly he old kinda feel bad I'm always working.. my fatty Mcfatty is sick.. I hope cbd is real n not some bullshit there a stack of magazines on my dresser I haven got around to but there is one book I have to pull out I have given it much thought..


----------



## thump easy (Apr 13, 2015)

Shit I wounder how much that's gona cost? He has been kind maken weird noises as if he hurts at night fuck man I didn't cry when my dad past away but I'm probley gona brake down for this one.. fuck I can't sleep this dog been through some shit with me I can't believe it..I wounder how nanie will react ???


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 13, 2015)

thump easy said:


> Shit I wounder how much that's gona cost? He has been kind maken weird noises as if he hurts at night fuck man I didn't cry when my dad past away but I'm probley gona brake down for this one.. fuck I can't sleep this dog been through some shit with me I can't believe it..I wounder how nanie will react ???


sorry to hear that thump, do what you can. I know when families irish setters hips went they gave it baby advil to help with the pain. Look into it, maybe it can ease the pain a little bit for him  

Spoil the shit out of him with his remaining time bro  Sick dogs get me tearing up all the time. Remember the good times bud.


----------



## skuba (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry about your dog thump, mine is 17 years old and she's startin to fade too, it sucks. it's like losing a best friend, even though they cant talk. but he'll be feelin better soon in dog heaven eating mountains of bacon and smashin the finest doggie tail there is! but i hope he gets feeling better bro i've seen some old dogs that like weed so it may help him


----------



## thump easy (Apr 14, 2015)

skuba said:


> Sorry about your dog thump, mine is 17 years old and she's startin to fade too, it sucks. it's like losing a best friend, even though they cant talk. but he'll be feelin better soon in dog heaven eating mountains of bacon and smashin the finest doggie tail there is! but i hope he gets feeling better bro i've seen some old dogs that like weed so it may help him


I been giving him cbd pills thank you.. Friday 10 a.m. surgery I'm about to acquire acdc and starlets web.. and start a nouther journal


----------



## skuba (Apr 14, 2015)

I heard about the charlotte's web, on the news actually. 
I smoked some high cbd strain "euphoria" recently. smoking it in the morning made me tired as fuck all day.. and besides that it tasted like shit. smelled good though, but those cbd strains are strange, strange high


----------



## thump easy (Apr 14, 2015)

Ya my busy grew infinnate eforia it really wasn't the first choice for grow or anything they claimed mid grade..one of the cbd pills was full of shreded leaf this one looks like has I been breaking them into half doses I took one made me feel weird not high just tensed up kinda.. I rather do a lil research so I can grow my own to see if I can save my good friend I only believe that fatty Mcfatty want a to be around a lil longer he still smiles from time to time I haven't seen him react diffrently over these 2 days I wish I had the tools and no how so I can do the research I need to figure it out forreals


----------



## ÉsÇ420PoT™ (Apr 14, 2015)

thump easy said:


> Today i like to bread area 51= skywalker og x alien og + master cinderella 99 = Princess LayeaView attachment 2269901
> White fire + area 51 = Blanka from street fighterView attachment 2269900
> Bananna og + Cherry pie x duraban poison x og kush = ice cream sundayView attachment 2269908
> Area 51 + Yoda og = The empire strikes back!!!! View attachment 2269909
> ...


BRO! These strain names are genius! I can't wait till I get to this point and start making my own strains! BRAVO!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 14, 2015)

billybob420 said:


> Man, you REALLY can't spell, lol. But that's alright, I hope you get a ton of beans.


Thank you I did best move ever


----------



## thump easy (Apr 14, 2015)

ÉsÇ420PoT™ said:


> BRO! These strain names are genius! I can't wait till I get to this point and start making my own strains! BRAVO!


Do it it's fun and easy just get a keen eye for quality traits and you'll be fine!!!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 14, 2015)

I looked at his moles the stop bleeding one isn't black?? Anymoe?? Is my prayer?? Or cbd that's to fast.. I don't understand???


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 14, 2015)

thump easy said:


> Shit I wounder how much that's gona cost? He has been kind maken weird noises as if he hurts at night fuck man I didn't cry when my dad past away but I'm probley gona brake down for this one.. fuck I can't sleep this dog been through some shit with me I can't believe it..I wounder how nanie will react ???


damn i feel you. im not a cryer but when my 14yo cat passed i cried. never cried really til that day. get that cbd rolling n rub it on the moles. ill try to find this canna doggy treat recipe i saw,


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 20, 2015)

yo happy 420 big thumper


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 22, 2015)

got 6 of 6 to germ.... hope your lil homies doing ok. for real.....


----------



## thump easy (Apr 22, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> yo happy 420 big thumper


Happy 420 just been realy bizzy big dog realy bizzy


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 22, 2015)

thump easy said:


> Happy 420 just been realy bizzy big dog realy bizzy


good to hear  idle hands the devils playground lol


----------



## thump easy (Apr 25, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> good to hear  idle hands the devils playground lol


yup drama all the way just been working trying to see past it and breed and look for the gems for oil and for the patients


----------



## thump easy (Apr 30, 2015)

Test Two heads one seed madusa


----------



## thump easy (May 2, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (May 2, 2015)

I still like to build lil things hear n there


----------



## greenghost420 (May 2, 2015)

place looks really good man!


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2015)

Just home chillin with jozzikins and fat boy


----------



## thump easy (May 6, 2015)

okay all bull shit aside and i mean all bull shit aside.. it time to down to busness!! its been a real long time..


----------



## theexpress (May 6, 2015)

thump easy said:


> okay all bull shit aside and i mean all bull shit aside.. it time to down to busness!! its been a real long time..


Post some pictures or stfu


----------



## thump easy (May 6, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (May 6, 2015)

i will tonight sweet island skunk, dr who x og, dr normal x og kush, hazzy cookies, green crack cookies, albert walker og, death widow, obie 1 one conobie, nine pound hamer x cookies, platnuim cookies male, animal cookies, oboma cookies, cotton candy x sweet island skunk, alien dog x skywalker og


----------



## a mongo frog (May 6, 2015)

thump easy said:


> okay all bull shit aside and i mean all bull shit aside.. it time to down to busness!! its been a real long time..


Og Time? I really really hope so!!!!


----------



## thump easy (May 6, 2015)

tahoe og, fire goji og, goji x cookies, cherry pie, tripple platnuim purple, purple diesle, quang og, i couldnt get the red hair to crack i had an employee try to water he over waterd my shit on my day off i lock the grow from now on no more people in my space..fire buba rock star og, sfv og, sky walker og, black cherry coke to tripple platnuim,


----------



## theexpress (May 6, 2015)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 3409798


Damn bro you got your own dispensery


----------



## thump easy (May 6, 2015)

no its not mine lolz


----------



## thump easy (May 6, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (May 6, 2015)

no more disconecting the power no more kicked in doors and hands in the fucken air and get the fuck on the ground mother fucker!!!! no more my lar on the cieling no more fearing dang i never would have thought that id be free to be me.. no more powering down the moment i hear the helecopter no more worries to be a ganja farmer!! I promiss to keep it intertaining and never will change no matter what same person i have always been a few marbles loose and missing upstairs and thats the truth..


----------



## thump easy (May 6, 2015)

*Raleigh is a strain that i need to make its gona be the new death widow*


----------



## thump easy (May 6, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (May 6, 2015)

death widow is the most crazziest smoke the shops didnt want it it was to crazzy for realz i cant wait to test it its scarry crazzy stoniest shit.. i hate to say it but that samoain wasnt lien it was so scarry crazzy like smoken and then you just wish you werent that fucken high and your balls tingle you think that the government has the tecnology to read your mind you think they got you right were they want you and you feel like fuck man am i on some lsd or mushrooms you feel transparnet, the shops sead something is wrong with it its laced or but its pure fucken roller coaster stonny ill see if i get a good phenoe out of all of them thats the one i want the most next to the red hair that i lost..


----------



## thump easy (May 6, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (May 6, 2015)

kickin som fresh tunes thump,

see you found the Raleigh full-rant, that's what I had remembered initially. a few versions exist, Aight.

im on my third coffee about to start some random work. hella lot of crosses you mention, must be some good genetics in there. i cant smok that death star, too much for me puts me too sleep like no other strain. everyone wants that tho, soupr stink on that. Is that what the death widow is crossed with?


----------



## thump easy (May 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> kickin som fresh tunes thump,
> 
> see you found the Raleigh full-rant, that's what I had remembered initially. a few versions exist, Aight.
> 
> im on my third coffee about to start some random work. hella lot of crosses you mention, must be some good genetics in there. i cant smok that death star, too much for me puts me too sleep like no other strain. everyone wants that tho, soupr stink on that. Is that what the death widow is crossed with?


its unknown genetics some dude gave me the seeds a mexican dude and his brother inlaw cant remember wich one one has a son in those islands the somoen dude was his brother in law both say its been growing up thier before seedless so it could be crossed with all kinds of stuff i dont realy know what happend or the story behind it but it realy is supper scarry stoney.. one of the stoneiest i have encounterd when you get off the high you are so glad you did because its a head case for me when i smoked it only my aroe teacher and friend and old man tom loved the shit out of it they bout the rest from me and i fased it out but they shure wished i still grew it both old hippies from back in the day one still looks like a hippy long white hair, but ya they loved the shit out of it...


----------



## greenghost420 (May 6, 2015)

that shit sounds like some psycho bud. i need that! lol you smoked it?


----------



## thump easy (May 6, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> that shit sounds like some psycho bud. i need that! lol you smoked it?


ya i shit you not i thought they were reading my mind i had to hide i thought the walls were transparent to the tenology and they could read my mind i couldnt hide from them i ran to the front door and felt like i was on crack or tweeking i kept looking threw the window my chick was like telling me to settle down i ran disconected the room shut everyting off this is years ago i had the king lui x111 going and it was the real lui i yet have not ran into the real lui at all in years but i was fucken trippin i was straight tripping balls i had to go and lay down and cover my head at this time i was a regular smoker of the og kush so ya it was crazzy didnt smoke it ever again i was like fuck this bitch i aint growing shit again, the pics were right around the time i had disconectted power of the lui.. but I couldn't sell it people didn't want it only Rick n Tom but they grew so it went ounce by ounce took me like for ever to get rid of it..


----------



## greenghost420 (May 6, 2015)

i havent smoked anything like that. sounds crazy!


----------



## thump easy (May 15, 2015)

Let the hunt  begin


----------



## thump easy (May 15, 2015)

So testing begins


----------



## greenghost420 (May 15, 2015)

hell yea let it begin!


----------



## thump easy (May 23, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (May 24, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (May 24, 2015)

sexy veggers


----------



## thump easy (May 25, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (May 25, 2015)

And so the test have begun. By the way fatties tumer on his back ruptured n blood and puss came out small black moles some dried up and some didn't cbd diffrent methods and asked permission to have him a bit longer both r working


----------



## thump easy (May 25, 2015)

And it I just don't know what to think?


----------



## thump easy (May 25, 2015)

It was a golf ball size I just don't know how to explain it but I think it works?


----------



## thump easy (May 25, 2015)

I don't want to wake him but he has a few but this one is dried scab the others the purple around them stoped tommorow I'll post.. the us to grow and bleed the purple began to speed like a half dollar the stoped he is starting to play again


----------



## thump easy (May 25, 2015)

Cbd is my next mission..


----------



## greenghost420 (May 25, 2015)

i got some of these if you want to run em...https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-harlequin-bx/prod_4318.html


----------



## abe supercro (May 25, 2015)

thump easy said:


> Cbd is my next mission..


sittin on three. seen a number of test-proven cuts go thru ann arbor over the past 2 years. i have two thc/cbds, both even ratios... tora bora and dennis hopper kush (?)

also, the cannatonic #4 is 1/10cbd! i'll grab the new cbd strains as they make it back to town. star tonic is a tasty 50/50 thc/cbd, ...


----------



## thump easy (May 25, 2015)

Yup I want them I gota get these test beens out of the way they have been haunting me I gota see it worth my own eye s I'm very picy about my flowers..


----------



## thump easy (May 26, 2015)

Trip ever few days I see improvement


----------



## thump easy (May 26, 2015)

The purple is slowly shrinking. The cbd strains in oil form is amazing.. I still can't believe it


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2015)

Is it a tumor or cyst? have u had a vet try to drain it? looks like the one drained itself.


----------



## thump easy (May 26, 2015)

Cyst I believe the vet wanted biopsy n test I think that's what he sead but over a grand I been strapped I haven't cropped good in over a year so I got access to the venders oil I been supper strapped the hole thing almost took me under but just doing it so I can breed n test..


----------



## thump easy (May 26, 2015)

Actually laying down tired looking at the cielingadmiring the painters work he cut in the red like no other I love good work even when they can't see it. I do .....


----------



## thump easy (May 27, 2015)

Anyways guys hear is the deal I go into flower next week as you can see I introduced king triton 707 and lost coast from a budy the guy who made king lui x trenity og originally from Alaska who been dwelling in the desert he had broad mites I been eliminating the buggers as you can see on my leafs but I can't wait to post that fbrs#4 is strait kill.. monster plant monster yielder.. fire buba rock star og .. and a few others


----------



## thump easy (Jun 16, 2015)

Phenoes


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 20, 2015)

albert walker og x king lui = prince albert
jame's purple woody x albert walker
the white oboma x albert walker
the {triple platnuim gsc x the ox } x albert walker
alien dog x skywalker x albert walker
albert walker x albet walker
9 pound monster cookies x albert walker
death widow x albert walker
fire buba rock star x albert walker
hazzy xxx gsc x albert walker
space queen cotton candy x abert walker
galactic jack doctor og x albert walker
presedential cookies x albert walker
tripple platuin purple x albert walker
purple go gee fire x albert walker
purple train wreck dream x albert walker
venom cookies x albert walker
animal cookies times deez nuts and i mean my nuts lolz


----------



## thump easy (Jun 20, 2015)

purple chees cake x albert walker
orange alien cookiesx alien dog skywalker og
hucklberry x albert walker
vader og x albert walker
skywalker x albert walker
king triton x albert walker
cherry pie x albert walker
cherry pie x death widow
hazzy cookies x death widow
Ghost stomper og x death widow
Ghost stomper og x albert walker


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 20, 2015)

putting in work!


----------



## thump easy (Jun 21, 2015)

im take all my seeds and dumping them along a river and hoping that they grow wildley and that someone finds the long lost tresure this my last run.. not for sale


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 21, 2015)

damn...


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> damn...


loljust kidding got a bunch of males
one beast illpost today out of hundreds 2 stand out females in veg state the white tripple gsc is supper beast in dixxie cup
the Ox x tripple platnuim gsc supper beast beast stalk fat water leafs out of hundreds dont get me wrong the combinations are endless but if you remember who i am..i love more than anything is beasty plants... two males stand out sour faced alien also fire alien head band sexes... the hazzycookies the cherry cheese qwauk.. fire stomper. darth vader og... skywalker blueberry.. the cominations are wild like my thought alien sour faced x alien cookies. alien sour faced x vader og. alien sour faced x fire alien head band. alien sour faced oboma, sour faced alien woodey,sour faced alien fbrs 4. sour faced alien cherry pie


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2015)

i lost the quang og but got crosses i am sad to see her go


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2015)

ill miss you quang og


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2015)

sour faced alien lui


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 24, 2015)

thump easy said:


> loljust kidding got a bunch of males
> one beast illpost today out of hundreds 2 stand out females in veg state the white tripple gsc is supper beast in dixxie cup
> the Ox x tripple platnuim gsc supper beast beast stalk fat water leafs out of hundreds dont get me wrong the combinations are endless but if you remember who i am..i love more than anything is beasty plants... two males stand out sour faced alien also fire alien head band sexes... the hazzycookies the cherry cheese qwauk.. fire stomper. darth vader og... skywalker blueberry.. the cominations are wild like my thought alien sour faced x alien cookies. alien sour faced x vader og. alien sour faced x fire alien head band. alien sour faced oboma, sour faced alien woodey,sour faced alien fbrs 4. sour faced alien cherry pie


haa you had me! i gotta check my veg n see how those mix are doing...


----------



## thump easy (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm just waking up ..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 25, 2015)

Dang a lot of stuff trashing most


----------



## thump easy (Jun 25, 2015)

Some are as tall as me


----------



## thump easy (Jun 25, 2015)

Nubs my helper cool as dude


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

nice man my shits childs play after looking at your shit  iv run out of space! cant pop one more bean lol


----------



## thump easy (Jul 2, 2015)

Your doing realy really good^^^^^^^!!!!!! most my pics wont post


----------



## thump easy (Jul 2, 2015)

Shit cant pist pics?????


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2015)

Orange Bud x Purple Kush


----------



## thump easy (Jul 2, 2015)

Going be looking for new home on the net ... I cant pist pics


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2015)

you'll figure it out, may need upgrade or sumthin. let's us know where u go..


----------



## thump easy (Jul 2, 2015)

Ow yaaaaaaaa!!!!!! 


abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3452317
> Orange Bud x Purple Kush


SUUUPPPPPPER NICCCEEE!!!!!
CONGRATS LOOKS LIKE KILLER CROSS!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Jul 13, 2015)

We won first place chalice  cup..it wont let me post the trophy


----------



## thump easy (Jul 13, 2015)

All new strains pluss a pic of the trophy is on hydro flowers face book


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 13, 2015)

what hybrid? im gonna go find that fb n post for ya


----------



## theexpress (Jul 13, 2015)

thump easy said:


> We won first place chalice  cup..it wont let me post the trophy


What did you win bro,? I know not a spelling bee


----------



## thump easy (Jul 13, 2015)

Our team won best sativa sun grow/slab co a co lab


----------



## thump easy (Jul 13, 2015)

Shit wont let me post pics????


----------



## thump easy (Jul 13, 2015)

Ow well im happy


----------



## thump easy (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Jul 18, 2015)

The white oboma


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 18, 2015)

damn man, that's a frosty lady and super healthy looking as well good job bro.


----------



## thump easy (Aug 1, 2015)

FREE AT LAST FREE AT LAST,i been so clear headed or happy in a long time yup im turning into a bible thumper, people think im crazy i just like my piece....


----------



## thump easy (Aug 3, 2015)

It was never about the money all the seeds r going in the trash


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2015)

just pick the best ones and keep those. they will supplement your new found happiness!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 3, 2015)

Seems drastic, but if you're happy you're happy. Keep on keeping on man


----------



## thump easy (Aug 9, 2015)

im hear relapse im drinking the presure of life got me thinking do i want to grow or do i want to suck someones dick????? fuck man i pritty much scared of relying on some other idiot that like me mental, riding bitch isnt my style, so im just hear looking at the new genetix as i leave and turn to this surmen thats got me pined down, i love to build for myself or my family or grow for those that truely know dank!! the last of this is up... first up the white obomaand yes those are side branches as big as the main cola and yes one plant beefy, if you know me i go for yield and dankness, ima miss this bitch,my quang og, not to much am i gona miss this one but a better yeilding og, still special, remember week 6 going into 7 and yes they wont let you down,gogi fire og and the tripple platnuim purple on the left of her allthe fire buba rockstars were stable and supper frosty some short and supper frosty some long and supper frosty smells so sweet those extract artist are on a mission wishing on this one.. my yoda alien dog skywalker will be missed awell,
white fire alien dog skywalker up next, i love aroe i wish i had blasted these in aroe but the confusion of thiefs in my garden that i had mis labled everything but once grown i know what is what


----------



## thump easy (Aug 9, 2015)

this is sour faced alien x dr who the coco i got had something amended to it that made my ph 7.+ and i couldnt wash it out wont go thier again ever, but the plant itself outdid every one galon pot testers  one of the fire buba rock star phenoes i cant believe it resembles the oboma kush if you are thinking of breeding please do it, dont let anyone choose your phenoe, you be the boss of your own plants and what you like its not rocket science its the best thing ever and dont be afraid of pollen its not bad at all... good luck and see ya when i see ya.. And if your a breeder that outsourses your test beens you suck big balls, finish your job!! test your own shit, dont leave the project half done.. finish what you started and dont take the short cut!!! be a man of your word and do it and finish it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2015)

on my way to up potting my 5 thumps mix  snap out of it homie!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 10, 2015)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 3476260 this is sour faced alien x dr who the coco i got had something amended to it that made my ph 7.+ and i couldnt wash it out wont go thier again ever, but the plant itself outdid every one galon pot testers View attachment 3476263 one of the fire buba rock star phenoes i cant believe it resembles the oboma kush if you are thinking of breeding please do it, dont let anyone choose your phenoe, you be the boss of your own plants and what you like its not rocket science its the best thing ever and dont be afraid of pollen its not bad at all... good luck and see ya when i see ya.. And if your a breeder that outsourses your test beens you suck big balls, finish your job!! test your own shit, dont leave the project half done.. finish what you started and dont take the short cut!!! be a man of your word and do it and finish it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lookin nice thump!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 12, 2015)

yo relapse haooens! my keyboards broke so....lol get back on that horse my GEE....i was staring at these beautiful clouds 2 daze ago, instantly thought of the clouds u painted... stay up my friend.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 22, 2015)

thump easy said:


> It was never about the money all the seeds r going in the trash


what you mean all in the trash?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2015)

thump easy said:


> purple chees cake x albert walker
> orange alien cookiesx alien dog skywalker og
> hucklberry x albert walker
> vader og x albert walker
> ...


How's it going thump? Ima get in contact beginning of Sept!!!


----------



## thump easy (Aug 28, 2015)

well just hear cracked a bunch killed alot, my coco wasnt keeping its ph??? new to coco again but it came out okay id like to say havent tried alot but the cotton candy space queen bomb, oboma fire bomb, huckle berry by its self roll it up strain bomb, cherry pie bomb, orange alien cookies bomb albert cookies bomb, fire buba rock star was the best of all i got so manny i lost track last grow just finishing her up ill be on vaction for a few years  im pritty much happy on this hole caper.. it was fun and crazzy feest or famin.... lolz but the buba rock star was the best of all great one all phenoes turned out amazing..nothing out of the ordinary but that one the woody was great james by the way and the oboma fire was as well but nothing short of any thing crazzy just another grow  is all good luck guys happy breedings..


----------



## thump easy (Aug 29, 2015)

I


Traxx187 said:


> what you mean all in the trash?


I still got them and a hole lit of others but for now im not shure were they will be probley stored away


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 29, 2015)

thump easy said:


> I
> 
> I still got them and a hole lit of others but for now im not shure were they will be probley stored away


well if you ever decide to ditch them away holla at me ill take some off your hands!


----------



## thump easy (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Sep 7, 2015)

Ill be posting my last pics of this round my last round i broke down everything ill be contracting in the area it is official but what even better is that i got some nice stuff to post later tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!! by the way that laboof cat visited us lolz no lie i got pics but he said dont!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so i wont but the dudes a trip!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 7, 2015)

shai is crazy! sadly i think this round of thums mix is all males, as well as my cookies x bubba  be collecting pollen for a joint cross  got one more lil vial of the mix... if all goes well, ill be visiting in a few months. cant wait to check out the shop if thats cool....


----------



## thump easy (Sep 7, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> shai is crazy! sadly i think this round of thums mix is all males, as well as my cookies x bubba  be collecting pollen for a joint cross  got one more lil vial of the mix... if all goes well, ill be visiting in a few months. cant wait to check out the shop if thats cool....


sorry dude testers if you got that xxx platnuim gsc male x to the white ow my god!!!!! or the hazzy og x to the xxx gsc man... if you got those males gold for shure!!! i got so many seeds i got offerd a few grand my partner is trying for another shop i cant handle it anymore its to much but the work i put into the seeds thier is a price on it i realy had a belly full of garbage.. my grow wasnt financed properly and alot of time went into it no trays no veg room i just aint gona build another place up i place the right people in it i could have placed others but my heart wasnt in the grow it was in the simple fact that i could test and crack the seeds all i love to help the new seeds the new genetix see the light i financed out of my pocket alot of it for the simple plesure of testing them, im sorry test seeds i dont like to give them out untill i test them myself, I wasnt properly placed the way it was supose to go down its not anyones fault but im burnt out..... yes celebrities pop in from time to time lolz trip cuz we straight in the ghetto, lolz crazzy right anyway so they did offer me a few grand for them i got a supper shit load of crosses, and they believe its worth it. for me i lost a lot trying to figuer it out if you only knew how easy it is it is so easy its way to easy.. but one thing is for shure *I ONLY PLAY WITH FIRE!!!!!!!!!!! SO ANY CROSS SHORT FROM A HERM IS GONA BE FIRE!!!!!!  *IM SO SORRY GEE IF THAT WAS THE CASE I HOPE YOU PLANED IT OUT.... LIKE I SEAD TEST BEANS...i was wishing you got these instead


----------



## thump easy (Sep 7, 2015)

Shit i left the camera at home but that hazzy og x xxxgsc and the the xxxgsc x the white ohhhhhhh!!!!!!! and space queen x cotton candy ohhhhhh the ox x xxxgsc!!!!! dam all candy...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 7, 2015)

yo, stop apologizing!! that first shit, that thumps guava was fire!!! id grow em again in a heart beat even if i got 50 for 50 males. ill be collecting sperm and putting out a colab.....green ghost x thump. thats cool with you?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 7, 2015)

matter of fact, im taking those males, and hitting my flaming cookies, rare darkness, greatful grapes, ghost og, and my other cuts.


----------



## thump easy (Oct 2, 2015)

i wont be thier but i got my last entry in for the cavi test do i have my hopes up not really im shure it will place.. i got a meeting tonight to sell my genetics stock to friends im flipping houses these days i stop in from time to time 



time to put it on pilot for a while i still saved about 40 thousand seeds of my best stock i will be spreading them like Johny thumper seed ever place i visit


----------



## thump easy (Oct 2, 2015)

cheers 



relaps from time to time lost information sections i should have wrote it down but i rather not, mislabled genetics i rather not. pests, or morons, ??? i rather not my time is best spent smilling


----------



## thump easy (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 2, 2015)

some faggot erased my post, why?! i thought yould get a laugh!...heres a stud i found....


----------



## thump easy (Oct 2, 2015)

ow shit looks like great male hahaha


----------



## thump easy (Oct 2, 2015)

its missising the ball sack


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 2, 2015)

thump easy said:


> its missising the ball sack


 hes been nuetered


----------



## skuba (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey thumpar what's up, my friend up north is growing some plants that they call Obama, which made me wonder if he has the same strain. Here are a few pics


----------



## thump easy (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Oct 5, 2015)

Good by fellas good luck out thier its vishous i deactivated facebook and all my social media to bad i cant deactivate this place but who knows i will be taking a gourny to dump all those seeds lolz crazzy right not realy this shit is over rated good luck..


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

what are you gonna do now?


----------



## thump easy (Oct 6, 2015)

im going to Disney Land


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 6, 2015)

thump easy said:


> im going to Disney Land


All right. make sure you come back though!


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 6, 2015)

thump easy said:


> im going to Disney Land


Aren't prices back up though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Oct 6, 2015)

check out the lil girls face on the left lolz


----------



## peter berger (Oct 6, 2015)

thump easy said:


> yiest??? r we doing hooch??? lolz sweet sweet genetics i asked the top dogs for beens at a hole sale for collectives lolz i got the finger fuck it if you cant beat them join them!!!!


----------



## peter berger (Oct 6, 2015)

thump easy said:


> lolz ya swerve didnt give me beens lolz but he gave
> 
> Ron And John up in florence beens hole sale this would have never happend swerve if you just sold me some beens lolz anyways breeding isnt that dificult at all anyone can do it... Definitly i dont think its that big of a deal shit my lil second gade Neice can do it lolz fuck me man realy the breeding isnt the hard part its people bizzness i cant stand the bizzness side of it. is all pluss i just gona chill for a year or so and see if i get the bug again but for now im just smoken cbd's vape pin flavor RX i dont realy drink or smoke much... just coasting and reading just watching life is short and i spent alot of these last years in the rabbit hole chained to the grow so im stepping away and going out more and seeing the light the natural light lolz just enjoy life and health i want to go to these places were thier isnt any food for people and take cloths and food and see if me and my girl can help ill post some pics later sounds weird but man theiir is still hungry people for realz out thier best part its were no one ever goes no turist are alowed its butiful beyond national geographics lolz hahahah i want to tell you thier is t.v. program that want to film clinic life and man i started to laugh because its the best drama ever.. No THANKS.. like i sead just chilling watching my favorite breeders secretly on line thier are a few i like on hear and thats it....


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 6, 2015)

cbd- Dennis Hopper Kush, startin to frost up.


----------



## peter berger (Oct 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> cbd- Dennis Hopper Kush, startin to frost up.
> View attachment 3515975


Lookin good dude


----------



## fandango (Oct 6, 2015)

thump easy said:


> well just hear cracked a bunch killed alot, my coco wasnt keeping its ph??? new to coco again but it came out okay id like to say havent tried alot but the cotton candy space queen bomb, oboma fire bomb, huckle berry by its self roll it up strain bomb, cherry pie bomb, orange alien cookies bomb albert cookies bomb, fire buba rock star was the best of all i got so manny i lost track last grow just finishing her up ill be on vaction for a few years  im pritty much happy on this hole caper.. it was fun and crazzy feest or famin.... lolzView attachment 3488402 but the buba rock star was the best of all great one all phenoes turned out amazing..View attachment 3488403nothing out of the ordinary but that one the woody was great james by the way and the oboma fire was as well but nothing short of any thing crazzy just another grow  is all good luck guys happy breedings..


just found you...notice...while away a few years...discover spelling.I can't spell either so I found spell check...

Ps...your buds rock


----------



## fandango (Oct 6, 2015)

thump easy said:


> It was never about the money all the seeds r going in the trash


Bullshit....remember Johnny Apple Seed...


----------



## thump easy (Oct 8, 2015)

fandango said:


> Bullshit....remember Johnny Apple Seed...


I want to be thumper ganja seed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fandango (Oct 8, 2015)

thump easy said:


> I want to be thumper ganja seed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It will be cool...pot plants in the plaza's and city hall needs some.


----------



## thump easy (Oct 8, 2015)

fandango said:


> It will be cool...pot plants in the plaza's and city hall needs some.


i was thinking grand canyon and montizumas well and palmsprings indian canyon


----------



## thump easy (Oct 8, 2015)

www.desertusa.com/desert-arizona/*montezuma*-*well*.html


----------



## thump easy (Oct 8, 2015)

palmsprings indian canyon


----------



## thump easy (Oct 8, 2015)

this is Indian  canyon im half tempted


----------



## thump easy (Oct 10, 2015)

THANK YOU TO ALL THE SPONSORS, VENDORS, AND SPECTATORS WHO MADE THE FIRST ANNUAL XO GOLD CUP A SUCCESS!

THE WINNERS OF THE XO GOLD CUP ARE:

INDICAS (Judged by @nickdiaz209 and @natediaz209)
+ FIRST PLACE: “GDP” by Sungrow
+ SECOND PLACE: “Celebrity” by DTPC
+ THIRD PLACE: “Mega Kush” by Nameless Genetics

SATIVAS (Judged by @edrosenthal420)
+ FIRST PLACE: “Space Candy” by Sungrow
+ SECOND PLACE: “Ducatti OG” by Nameless Genetics
+ THIRD PLACE: TrapStar by green life seeds

CONCENTRATES (Judged by @shadmoss)
+ FIRST PLACE: “Mega Wellness” by Nature’s Lab
+ SECOND PLACE: “Nektar Stick” by Elevated Medibles
+ THIRD PLACE: “Candy Apple Pie” by Jah Healing

TOPICAL
+ FIRST PLACE: “Emu 420″ by Cannariginals
+ SECOND PLACE: “Pain Relief Balm” by Exodus

EDIBLES (Judged by @debbiecakes420)
+ FIRST PLACE: “Cinnful Bites” by Green Dahma
+ SECOND PLACE: “Varavo Chocolate Bites” by Varavo
+ THIRD PLACE: “DayDreamers” by DayDreamers

HYBRID (Judged by @madzilla)
+ FIRST PLACE: DTPC
+ SECOND PLACE: “Little Dragon” by Jah Healing
+ THIRD PLACE: “Cookies” by Terra Collective

EDIBLE DRINK (Judged by @debbiecakes420)
+ FIRST PLACE: “Slactavist / Sun grow
+ SECOND PLACE: “Flux420″ by Flux420
+ THIRD PLACE: “Tropical Punch” by ZASP

BEST BITE AWARD
+ FIRST PLACE: TKO
+ SECOND PLACE: Freddie Hot Sauce
+ THIRD PLACE: Churios Family Tree

DABBER’S CHOICE
+ FIRST PLACE: Karnival Clown Extracts
+ SECOND PLACE: The High End
+ THIRD PLACE: Tree Base Klear



CLICK HERE TO VIEW THE LIVE STREAM VENDOR LINK





buyticketsvendorcircleconcertcarshow


----------



## thump easy (Oct 10, 2015)

this was cool Bow Wow, we got alot of celebrities that smoke the weed also got a pic Of Donta from momas boy some were


----------



## thump easy (Oct 10, 2015)

kinda looks like someone dont put up your hopes its not lolz


----------



## thump easy (Oct 10, 2015)

3 gold 24 gold trophies, one second place 805 and one chalice 1st place cup, i think we know a lil bit about quality, people think we are crazzy but not really just cant state how much quality so important!!! wow this thread has come a long way..


----------



## thump easy (Oct 10, 2015)

got pics of friends hanging with this cool as dude real cool same person in person lolz..



Dontay


----------



## thump easy (Oct 23, 2015)

Trays of testers im out of retirement logic just got me hot


----------



## thump easy (Nov 3, 2015)

males ready fir clonez and test pollen test run difrent phenoes of one strain to female same phenoe


----------



## thump easy (Nov 3, 2015)

running test groups


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2015)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 3534847 males ready fir clonez and test pollen test run difrent phenoes of one strain to female same phenoe


I like that room! those vertical racks on wheels are the shit!!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 3, 2015)

I think we are gona be on t.v. for a few episodes...


----------



## thump easy (Nov 4, 2015)

the coco room im in love with the coco


----------



## thump easy (Nov 4, 2015)

the tests must go on n cloning must be done


----------



## thump easy (Nov 4, 2015)

weeks of cloning but out of so many only a few will be chosen after testing


----------



## thump easy (Nov 4, 2015)

Gorilla cooki
Space hoe (space queen x tahoe)
Cherry pie x space queen
Shit ill take a pic i got 65 crosses a pic of list is better


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2015)

Looks great. I will be flipping a bunch of my crosses before long finding moms for the next generation.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 4, 2015)

Im gona have to check it out thats great!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2015)

This batch is lemon shine = og lerry \ cem valley kush x 98 blue moonshine , rum bayou = swamp wrecked #7 ( og kush x purple wreck ) x 98 bms, and animal cookies x 2010 dog kush


----------



## thump easy (Nov 5, 2015)

males all males i love em just as well


----------



## thump easy (Nov 5, 2015)

James woody og female to orange cookies male that ogee is one of the best ogees i ever come across its dank James from roll it up.. i got oboma waiting the cut its only curtious of me such a good speciemen


----------



## thump easy (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2015)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 3536388 View attachment 3536388 View attachment 3536391 View attachment 3536394 View attachment 3536394 View attachment 3536394 View attachment 3536397


Thats whats up bro!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thats whats up bro!


we have about 150 genetix in stock in clone form..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice i have a shit ton but not that much. Found out yesterday one of the Rum Bayou from the first testers i sent out awhile back will be in High Times in March.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice i have a shit ton but not that much. Found out yesterday one of the Rum Bayou from the first testers i sent out awhile back will be in High Times in March.
> View attachment 3537008


Thats Really Good!!! imight not make it that far my financing has just been yanked my partener is not liken thegrow so if thatsthe case than i must go..lolz kinda funny right


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2015)

That's crazy! We go look at land again Monday. We are trying to do it all our selves so there is no one but us to worry about.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 6, 2015)

thump easy said:


> Thats Really Good!!! imight not make it that far my financing has just been yanked my partener is not liken thegrow so if thatsthe case than i must go..lolz kinda funny right


Like finance for starting a seed company?


----------



## thump easy (Nov 6, 2015)

N not seeds thats another gig i mean half this company i havent got half of shit lolz im pulling the plug on these cats


----------



## thump easy (Nov 9, 2015)

males look good space queen tahoe og male smells amazing by the way thats levi from spain.. He made buba walker


----------



## thump easy (Nov 10, 2015)

so i left this gig no breading or strain hunting for clones, see the funny part is i dont give a xuck about money yet i need it.. but i rather live on my feet than on my knees to another human. i could tear a holeinto the seed game if the stage was right..yet greed destroyes another friend ship and i walk away with my freedom see this was all atrap the stage was set up again to destroy me and end right back in the hole, I lost 2.5 years building this place and its taken off of course we have 2 other key people but the pay isnt thier, so for two years 50 thousand dollars were made lolz i could work at mcdonalds and make more shit taxed and then help pay forthe grow donate my equipment and not share the crop fuck that lolz well alot ofcelebrities are startingto go and e40, wants a strain if im not mistaken fuck it right liveonmy feet rather thanget my but hole full of glaze lolz well guys the world can be very dirty and remember dont let anyone xuckyou for free yup i tossed all my shit outand all my seeds.. the gig is pritty much over... goodluck guys and my space bar sucks..make shure you get it in writing and you have an atoryney go over it.... cheersim out.. forgood..


----------



## thump easy (Nov 10, 2015)

Live is good i rather be broke and be free, the paper chase can take your life right before your eyes the years fly by and your hair only gets grey... thier probly be some genetics out thier of mine i gave away for free all my elites if you ever get themthey are fucken firebeyond fire!!!! I only fuck with the best ofthe best so if you get some im shure you'll be happy...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2015)

thump easy said:


> Live is good i rather be broke and be free, the paper chase can take your life right before your eyes the years fly by and your hair only gets grey... thier probly be some genetics out thier of mine i gave away for free all my elites if you ever get themthey are fucken firebeyond fire!!!! I only fuck with the best ofthe best so if you get some im shure you'll be happy...


I will take free and broke anyday! Shit i spent all i had this year to bring my family 3500 miles to live more free.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 21, 2015)

Even though i left they cant stop thump genetics the geens are to good to be true i tried to destoy them but no luck the bomb has been detinated its to late


----------



## thump easy (Nov 21, 2015)

And og jonny got a few of my elites im shure those will be out there camp is digging the cuts


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Nov 21, 2015)

As for me i working like a bitch hanging x mas lights talk about living the dream can some one shoot me already???the crazzy shit is im up on palm trees risking my neck hanging these light for shit pay...


----------



## thump easy (Nov 21, 2015)

If that aint a seed test than i dont know what one would look like but there you go i still got people on the inside that happly give me pics they are loving it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 21, 2015)

just gotta make it into the new year meng, all that breeding work will pay off. Everything looks great, nice room!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Nov 30, 2015)

Week 2


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 30, 2015)

Thump your grows looking amazing. Youve been putting in some hard work on it and it shows....english is way better than three years ago too. Nice work.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 1, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Thump your grows looking amazing. Youve been putting in some hard work on it and it shows....english is way better than three years ago too. Nice work.


I talk perfect english lolz i cant spell or puntuate, i listen to country lolz for realz


----------



## thump easy (Dec 13, 2015)

week 4 got alien yoda skywalker x space queen cotton candy owwwhhy just when you thought u got rid of me back like a herp!!! Lolz got xxx platnuim purple x orange cookies owwwhhhh theres about 5 i like out of a few hundred...getting ready for clones outlet its not ready i just came back and in one month a mother load of old and new genetics straight out of my safe but still under construction!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 14, 2015)

love the shot of just legs n legs....


----------



## thump easy (Dec 17, 2015)

My dog finaly past pacreatic cancer i put him so ill be looking for a fat nug that represents fatty mcfatty


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 17, 2015)

thump easy said:


> My dog finaly past pacreatic cancer i put him so ill be looking for a fat nug that represents fatty mcfatty


Damn man. That sucks. Sorry.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 17, 2015)

Its all good i just gota find a nug that reps my big boy


----------



## thump easy (Dec 19, 2015)

So far 6 trophies and i got copies of the winners i will be reliesing the in feb as for up north cali the fire buba rockstar was renamed bobalue og and white fire gogi has that very name be on the look out for those there straight dank!!!the release will be In clone form..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2015)

sour faced alien spacequen dro who og


----------



## thump easy (Dec 21, 2015)

alltesters week five


----------



## thump easy (Dec 22, 2015)

cant wait


----------



## 757growin (Dec 22, 2015)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 3570152 cant wait


Those your awards? What ya win.?


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2015)

Hands up.......nice


----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2016)

im calling this one base head monster cookies x 9 pound hammer


----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2016)

there is plenty of frosties all the time


----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2016)

Down town LOS ANGLES


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2016)

fire like usual! you use light movers?


----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2016)

Yes i tried them out i think its the same shit with or without


----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2016)

I recomend it in veg for moms the movers


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2016)

i never been to la, on my todo list for sure!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2016)

oh shit i just seen the shot with the trophys n plaques!  love that shit!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2016)

When you get hearletmeknow ill take you!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jan 23, 2016)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 3592182 View attachment 3592182


Was that the Farmers Market on Third and Fairfax? 

http://www.farmersmarketla.com


----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2016)

No i was i


abe supercro said:


> Was that the Farmers Market on Third and Fairfax?
> 
> http://www.farmersmarketla.com


n the farmers early this week eating greek food BOMB!!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2016)

its down town LOS ANGLES


----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2016)

my reflection is off the glass!!


----------



## Jozikins (Jan 24, 2016)

I like the upgrades, I bet things are a lot easier now, no more walking back and forth to the sink! Plants look like they are ready to come down. They definitely all have that Thumper Grown look, with those bulbous tops, almost phallic haha.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 24, 2016)

my uncles out in san diego so im def coming,cant wait!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 24, 2016)

Whats up Josph!! Lol i miss you!!! Friend!! Mike been on his own gig i miss him to!!


----------



## Jozikins (Jan 29, 2016)

We'll kick it soon. I'm getting ready for Cannabis Cup bro, I wish you could see some of the nugs I got off of that Sour Flame OG cross you did for Mike. I meant to grab some different seeds but I think he got the ones you gave to me, and I got the ones you breed for him. Either way it's crazy fire, the prettiest plant of last season. I lost the cut when I broke my arm though, everything nearly went to shit after that and I had some nasty shit going on in my veg tent. How's Mike's gig going? I haven't heard from that dude in a while.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2016)

Just got into the bay no lie it stinks like dank!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 3, 2016)

thump easy said:


> Just got into the bay no lie it stinks like dank!!!!!View attachment 3600402


Dude what the fuck are you doing here??????? You going to the Super Bowl this weekend?


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2016)

graffity is alive and well in san fran piecers busting out art in daylight


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2016)

Not realy Mongo frog just cameout to see whats up man its crazzy out hear roads are like mountain slopes


----------



## thump easy (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 4, 2016)

Time to BONE OUT!!!!! IM OUT IT WAS GREAT I DID SEE THE COOKIES STORE!! AND IT SMELLS LIKE DANK EVERYWERE


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2016)

thump easy said:


> Time to BONE OUT!!!!! IM OUT IT WAS GREAT I DID SEE THE COOKIES STORE!! AND IT SMELLS LIKE DANK EVERYWERE


It smelled like cronic when we drove over Berkly when we moved out west last year. I want to go back and spend some time there.


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 9, 2016)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 3569740 sour faced alien spacequen dro who og


Looks like that Huckleberry.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 26, 2016)

Sorry guys i been trimming and testing the strains for herms for structure for potency and yield im still winding down the hunt no i didnt enter high times my budies d


----------



## thump easy (Feb 26, 2016)

I have come two 5 conclusions herms are inevitable in breading i have bought from almost every breeder and i have found flarf, herms or shitty weed, and i have found the best of the best!! I have came to the hype conclusion, its hot while its hot!!! But have grown better by others, and grown dankest of the dankest by fallen legends that even a free pack get left to rot! I come to this conclusion that the best bread with the best doesnt always become better but was better before the cross i have come to know a stable line of greatness and understand it cant get any better!!! I have come to know a back cross and a self and a been in a pound of dank isnt the same strain i have come to know legends but the game tears them down i have come to know that the cups sometimes arent fair!!! Politics can come into play and judges can be u and i!!! Buying into the judging and comunication among judges can take play just rubbing a sertain event wrong can cause the diffrence!!! Time and event sometime to many entries and not everthing gets judged or judged on time!!! I have come to my conclusion and only threw time and trial i can say this games is a trip!!! I can only say life is political money driven and a fucken trip!!! As i get offers to get down on the playing ground its not worth my time!!! Lolz i have come to understand its a trip and a game a hype and a hole lot of trips from getting gunned down to just trien to serve a lil dank i can only say its all about the dank in the end trophies or no trophies i respect all the growers out thier and i have mad love for everyone its a strugle from the hydro store to the power from the elements to fate it aint always easy!!! Take some time for yourselves everone on roll it up got my respect its a trip is all i can say!!!!its a trip all the way!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 26, 2016)

thump easy said:


> I have come two 5 conclusions herms are inevitable in breading i have bought from almost every breeder and i have found flarf, herms or shitty weed, and i have found the best of the best!! I have came to the hype conclusion, its hot while its hot!!! But have grown better by others, and grown dankest of the dankest by fallen legends that even a free pack get left to rot! I come to this conclusion that the best bread with the best doesnt always become better but was better before the cross i have come to know a stable line of greatness and understand it cant get any better!!! I have come to know a back cross and a self and a been in a pound of dank isnt the same strain i have come to know legends but the game tears them down i have come to know that the cups sometimes arent fair!!! Politics can come into play and judges can be u and i!!! Buying into the judging and comunication among judges can take play just rubbing a sertain event wrong can cause the diffrence!!! Time and event sometime to many entries and not everthing gets judged or judged on time!!! I have come to my conclusion and only threw time and trial i can say this games is a trip!!! I can only say life is political money driven and a fucken trip!!! As i get offers to get down on the playing ground its not worth my time!!! Lolz i have come to understand its a trip and a game a hype and a hole lot of trips from getting gunned down to just trien to serve a lil dank i can only say its all about the dank in the end trophies or no trophies i respect all the growers out thier and i have mad love for everyone its a strugle from the hydro store to the power from the elements to fate it aint always easy!!! Take some time for yourselves everone on roll it up got my respect its a trip is all i can say!!!!


Your dope bro!!!! How did the Bay treat you?


----------



## thump easy (Feb 26, 2016)

The bay was the best!!! I had a blast!! Since i didnt eventer high times my crop was off i desided to go see the bay and it was more than i expected! Way way diffrent than los angles!!Best time ever the North Rocks!!!!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 27, 2016)

Bay area makes LA look like shit


----------



## thump easy (Jun 4, 2016)

Well thank you for the in put Joesph jozikin u fucker were have u been? Call me..


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 4, 2016)

.'


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

Whats up thump what you been up to?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Whats up thump what you been up to?


Miss that dude.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

thump easy said:


> .'


----------



## thump easy (Oct 13, 2016)

abe supercro said:


>


Pritty Much thats the truth!!! I know 2 much! No lie. I dont drink anymore im ploting!! Focussed!!! Im picing up were i left off!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Oct 13, 2016)

Are u ready for the new shit i left dormint!!!!?????? In hibernation. Suspended in time!!! FRESH TISSUE!!!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 13, 2016)

im bout to get the last of those thumps mix going...


----------



## thump easy (Nov 13, 2016)

Does anyone need trim ran? im ushing off my close loops in need of new up grades i have old units needing the new upgrade!! im open all day! i pay for dry ice and tane we split the oil! im in so cal!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 13, 2016)

im selling sweat leaf and two mk 3 terp extractors 5000 and terp tors 2000 i need to set back up my lights im running low on ends anyone? the sweat cost 10,000 andv terp extractors 5000 each. i need my nutrients and light bill money i need to get started again! they are dusty is all they aint d hand touch them in a long time im gona miss them but i gota get on my breed game on again pic up were i leeft of god is good but the temptation of the flesh is to great for me im week in that area.. So im back a lil bit more humble and more tolrable to the bull shit!! im on another mission


----------



## thump easy (Nov 13, 2016)

I guess everones running there own trim.?


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Nov 14, 2016)

Yooo thump. It's been a minute


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 15, 2016)

im saving to hopefully get my own shop after 2018 here in mass. u still running that thing u had going?


----------



## thump easy (Nov 15, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> im saving to hopefully get my own shop after 2018 here in mass. u still running that thing u had going?


No i oped out to much was going on i moved out of the way... the portions werent being filledb right


----------



## thump easy (Nov 15, 2016)

friendlyperson92 said:


> Yooo thump. It's been a minute


Its been a long time


----------



## thump easy (Nov 15, 2016)

Everyone split up.. i took my strains i still talk to the main person but alots happend alot of egoes including mine r out the window i see the industry its greedy out their!!! im not greedy i flew out met up with sweet leaf me and that dude go bad in time he made it up the ladder i asked him how he did it he told me u gota be a good snake tammer!! i laughed well buddy good luck pritty cool man.. but i dont entertain the though of the likens out their


----------



## thump easy (Nov 15, 2016)

I put them away... i shut down i seen the endustry..and i hate to say it but it runs on greed. i could be mistaken but its all i gota say is it a trip. all i want to do is quality flower with my own money and oil without greedy fingers. i fell out i felt like throwing up


----------



## thump easy (Nov 15, 2016)

As the truth if i told you you wouldnt believe it.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 15, 2016)

I became the matenece man lolz id hear stories of the old days i tried god... i read if the devil takes from you he would have to pay you 7 fold. I think im owed way more than that id like to walk that walk. But i gota pay my bills my tools were stolen im pritty much got no choice but to step back in the ring!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 15, 2016)

Im not shooting for the gusto or trophies i lost my faith in tournaments i have seen to much! as i faided away. But man egoes if i ever rubbed anyone like what i see today forgive me. im justv a simple man.  that at one point loved to smile at good quality grown dank flowe that put a smile on my face! Without being at the mercy of others.lolz wow tripy And like i have sead before lets see what happends


----------



## thump easy (Nov 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Whats up thump what you been up to?


Just hear rolling with the punches Dr.D81


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 16, 2016)

thump easy said:


> Does anyone need trim ran? im ushing off my close loops in need of new up grades i have old units needing the new upgrad


shit looks tight as always TE. I wish i was closer, id get you to run my shit through. Nice to hear you been stayin "sober" and still workin.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 16, 2016)

if u ever wanna partnership with no snakes/snake shit involved, we can do something down the line  i just got an 8x4 w 2 1ks , my 1st real setup to get rolling. sucks to hear the last endeavor didnt work,but when a door closes,a window opens


----------



## thump easy (Nov 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> if u ever wanna partnership with no snakes/snake shit involved, we can do something down the line  i just got an 8x4 w 2 1ks , my 1st real setup to get rolling. sucks to hear the last endeavor didnt work,but when a door closes,a window opens


Aw its alright its not my first get down it happends to alot of people this game is tricky you gota be carefull now i know for next time but ya im down!! i havent totally given up i still got mike and jozzikins the same small circle it seems we ways go our own ways and some how always end up back together again!! its funny. there is alot of new names out their.. im not trien to make mine blow up.. im just back!!!!! is all sober as a wisle!! one good token i got from Arie was he left broken made his way to oregon he told me one thing that sticks out in my mind!! He sead depression sat for a while but when new place new people new insperation! Im happy he gave me a new look on life to be inspired to feel the fire once more!!! for a pation that drove us. I liked that mabee ill bust some new strains. im going to go back to the archives! dig up my lists and begin again!


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 16, 2016)

i just wanna grow good flowers for my friends and maybe battle a grower with said flowers every once in awhile. once i turn the 8x4 into a growhouse, you can come out anytime to just hang or talk bout bizniz. its all good.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 16, 2016)

the goal is turn the 8x4 to a grow house, then turn that into that ware house


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2016)

my apologies, thought this was a cooking thread


----------



## thump easy (Nov 16, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my apologies, thought this was a cooking thread


Yes it was it was about cooking up fire ass strains dont you forget that  hears is looking at you kid!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> the goal is turn the 8x4 to a grow house, then turn that into that ware house


Do it its not hard at all stick to a strick regie and its gold dont let anyone get in the way their is alot of haters but worst is friends get the greed bug beware in the hands of many it takes over. if any advice i can give is this right hear.. put everthing in writtingand dont partner. ill help you free greenghost no problem i got you! thanks! Dank strains on lock i got a few years of breeding blowing money into the wind not for others just to know for myself i had to understand proov the books i read i have come up with a few theories and a few locked down yeilders i lost alot of work i scraped 20lights on the third test thousands of seeds put to the test. im not hear to prove anything than a simple smile ppeering into oothers woork sorry my texting alfabets are small. i like to see structure formation density i cant smell them but i can imagine.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 16, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> shit looks tight as always TE. I wish i was closer, id get you to run my shit through. Nice to hear you been stayin "sober" and still workin.


I wouldrun yours free!! Thank You


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 17, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> if u ever wanna partnership with no snakes/snake shit involved, we can do something down the line  i just got an 8x4 w 2 1ks , my 1st real setup to get rolling. sucks to hear the last endeavor didnt work,but when a door closes,a window opens


Boooyyyyy you gotta learn how da run that 2 k before you think about partnerin up. Show a guy a couple 2light x 4lbs of good bud and then youll have something besides hope to bring to the table. This thread aint amature hour. ;0)


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 17, 2016)

thump easy said:


> I wouldrun yours free!! Thank You


I got some good cat thats double cookin it right now. Winterized and 1/4 inch thick. So stable you can take it and break it in your fingers. But id still take you up anyday if i could. Someone should get you breeding for them. You got heart and skills bro.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 17, 2016)

Im going to my stash my friend is in vegas tonight for an event, he,s coming back i got about 200,000 thousand seeds ill start posting pics of the last baches and paperwoork and research we did before i gave up! as soon as he gets back... Im gona trip you guys out and also start to self what hes been running the stuff i gave him to hold! a year ago everyones piching in to start this engin again we cant wait. give me a day or so its hard my wife is Pentecostal so i have to hide everthing any evidance of pot im looking for location. im not sighning up for boss i dont answer to anyone i dont do that im very happy smilling every day without a boss.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 17, 2016)

A few clinics want to hire me to grow but i dont like slave work i rather play with genetics


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 17, 2016)

fuck a boss!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 21, 2016)

Im off big dog i got offerd a big amount in down town los angles


----------



## thump easy (Nov 21, 2016)

Im trippin balls ill post later mid year. its gona blow your mind it did mine. wow that was fast


----------



## thump easy (Nov 21, 2016)

I got offered a job 1 million dollars a year.... I cant believe it!!!!


----------



## ovo (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## thump easy (Nov 23, 2016)

Fuck i got 2 offers 150 grand to sighn on and a split or oil in energy drinks asian people from china? and labratory and a split? the other is cartrages but id be getting 50 cents a cartrage in a day thats 5 gees fuck me talk about throw me a bone.. to tell you the truth im not shure i want 2. My friends are jumping up and down and i cant believe it!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 23, 2016)

But like i sead nothing is what t seams! Fuck man id hate to work for asholes but is my soul and sanity worth that money fuck man i was planning on a small grow with clones and seeds but what the fuck man !!!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 23, 2016)

Any ways im hear not even shure what to do while my stash budy is running my gear


----------



## thump easy (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## thump easy (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## thump easy (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## thump easy (Nov 23, 2016)

I left a stash just in case but i might not even get to them because oil is a hole nother venture id be just seperating crude oil.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 23, 2016)

Well fuck it hears to you guys fuck you very much!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 23, 2016)

Just kidding hehehe! later homies im out!


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 24, 2016)

thump easy said:


> Just kidding hehehe! later homies im out!


Happy thanksgiving man


----------



## darkzero (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## thump easy (Nov 25, 2016)

Some weird shits going on man...


----------



## thump easy (Nov 25, 2016)

I sold the close loop 8500 on tuesday.. of following week and i was approached with a version of moon rocks.. but with a few strains of my old gear and just forthe nameTHUMP ROCKS??? I get money??? I DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON??? i dont have to grow it? touch it just for the name? thats fuckin crazzy!!!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 25, 2016)

Im not shure if the moons are alined in a way were all this shit is falling in my lap.. I USUALLY STRUGGLE TEN TIME MORE THAN THE AVRAGE PERSON?? FOR YEARS.. and know for some reason all this shit is happening?


----------



## thump easy (Nov 25, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving guys thank you!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 25, 2016)

Something fucken weird is happening i wish i was lien but im not im getting thrusted into this faster harder than ever before! I have never been so lucky in my life watch me get hit by a car or something crazzy im out of words!!! Im not excited im actually scared its fucken unreal.. i start one job on monday. I dont know if ill keep posting but this pritty much raps up this thead thank you guys... And god bless your hard work I love you roll it up!!! thank you for letting me share this.  ill tell you what it was an adventure for shure! I feel blessed and sober as a wisle.  my only advise dont let anyone steel your smile or your hard word. God bless everone of you.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 15, 2016)

n of it went acording to plan at all not even a little!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 15, 2016)

Fucken dicks!!!! big time lolz i sead no to the moon rock version. its dewax and keef on good out door but dewax? and ran matterial keef! fuck dude this is bull shit!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 15, 2016)

Lolz thats life for you! well hear i go again mind you this is porn off the internet not mine but i guess ill do it on my own all over again!


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jan 2, 2017)

thump easy said:


> Its been a long time


how's the breeding going? last time i talked to you, you were just getting started?!


----------



## Bigbuds209 (Apr 17, 2017)

Thumper what's up its your boy up north in Stockton hit me up I've got something you are going to want


----------



## greenghost420 (May 24, 2017)

yo @thump easy whats good big dog?! is this thread done n over with? u still on the net anywhere? i just dunked the rest of my thumps mix , was gonna gernal em here.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 3, 2017)

One more round


----------



## thump easy (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 3, 2017)

those flood table set ups? like em up to knock em out!


----------



## thump easy (Jun 3, 2017)

Hy tech misting systems aroe with hi Tec brain


----------



## OnePrays (Jun 4, 2017)

Sweet! Good to have you back. One of your strains? and which one?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 4, 2017)

thump easy said:


> Hy tech misting systems aroe with hi Tec brain


u create the systems? i know u said u created a nice aero that crushes shit few years ago..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 18, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> u create the systems? i know u said u created a nice aero that crushes shit few years ago..


 No its Dails invention I had nothing to do with this system but I like the Riser and a high-tech misting system it's real high-tech misting system one for organic matter and another for hydro sterile ingredients it has a pump in an automatic shoot out that shoots out any organic matter from the lines it's a pretty trippy system dude it's still in theory I wish I could do it the guys too old he's the old owner of canna Cabana used to work with Johnny OG I'm not sure if I'm going to get the opportunity after all others some siding going on and there's it's just it's too complicated so I might be just jumping into something else


----------



## thump easy (Jun 18, 2017)

The system isn't it isn't hard it's just that there's so many investors and so many drawers and just a lot of novelist that I can't I can't waste my time if I had a chance to work with the system like more than likely concrete it is a badass system it is something that I wish I would have had something to do with there might be some padding going on I'm not sure they don't make the lids anymore they stop the production on the lids the risers were handmade and the misting systems came from a missing company and the guy pretty much sent $29,000 on the missing systems about another nine grand just on the lines will it work of course it'll work it's great the only thing is is I had a couple of problems with it they got mr. A speeding mr. In the center and into other mistress but they didn't cover the whole thing what they don't understand is that the plants grow massive and they won't fit you know like 16 Plants there even if they went 2 weeks and vegetables plants are going to be f****** enormous and the plants are going to be stagnant in some areas because of the way the setup is there's another way to do it and as a plant gets having PVC pipe in the middle so that the top doesn't cave in I work with the system back in 2008 I'm very aware of the old one it was PVC pipe in those mysteries from the EZ cloner right now I'm working with this Chinese man they got investors from China and they're about to start packing or not fattening but creating their own closed loop systems they're already working on the system here I'm not sure if they're trying to patent it or what but I believe that guy is a I mean he has something coming I on the other hand can't work with these people I just they're great people but just too many minds too many different ideas what else can I say and that's all I can say I found this little button on my phone that lets me not have to type anything all I have to do is talk which is really cool but as far as being in the Limelight and all the other crazy breeding or who's got the best genetic that isn't me anymore I'm just getting too old very weird looking at life in a whole new angle and you know I can't satisfy everybody and you know the greed game is very much alive sorry


----------



## thump easy (Jun 18, 2017)

Sorry I guess just too lazy to correct them words I hope you can figure it out my phone shattered and I've been shot for time to go buy a new phone but I hope you enjoy this next little chapter it'll be a lot more humble and a lot more of just the facts science I forget about all the b******* and all the Hot Heads and all the haters I just want to grow and have a smile on my face pretty much nowadays


----------



## thump easy (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 18, 2017)

I have lost a lot of people lost to the nothing that nothing is greed hope you enjoy this I find it humorous but also telling the truth


----------



## thump easy (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 18, 2017)

thump easy said:


> No its Dails invention I had nothing to do with this system but I like the Riser and a high-tech misting system it's real high-tech misting system one for organic matter and another for hydro sterile ingredients it has a pump in an automatic shoot out that shoots out any organic matter from the lines it's a pretty trippy system dude it's still in theory I wish I could do it the guys too old he's the old owner of canna Cabana used to work with Johnny OG I'm not sure if I'm going to get the opportunity after all others some siding going on and there's it's just it's too complicated so I might be just jumping into something else


 i always wondered if i could do organic aero, seen most try and get a funked system.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 18, 2017)

thump easy said:


> Sorry I guess just too lazy to correct them words I hope you can figure it out my phone shattered and I've been shot for time to go buy a new phone but I hope you enjoy this next little chapter it'll be a lot more humble and a lot more of just the facts science I forget about all the b******* and all the Hot Heads and all the haters I just want to grow and have a smile on my face pretty much nowadays


its all good homie! i read what i could lol it was easier after u hit that talk 2 text. i love the science, feed us more when u can! forget any drama


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 18, 2017)

thump easy said:


> I have lost a lot of people lost to the nothing that nothing is greed hope you enjoy this I find it humorous but also telling the truth


the greed is real! everyones a cut throat. no more loyalty. when the $$$ grows on trees, i dont get why cats fuck homies over. i noticed when u have all the money or whatever, eating alone sucks. my boy, hes a jamaican immigrant thats now my brother, when i gave him a cut i told him i could make u a slave and make u buy my flowers or make u a master buy giving u a cut. he cant thank me enough. family/friends is what this shits about.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## friendlyperson92 (Jul 1, 2017)

Thumpppppppppppp


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 1, 2017)

eeeeeeee zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## thump easy (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 11, 2017)

looks fresh! im waiting on shit to sex out, ill get u somethin in few hours...


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 6, 2017)

i see u homie! ended uo with 6 fems and no males lol bout to get em in 3 gals and see whos tha baddest  hope all is well! be safe!


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Aug 17, 2017)

Are you still breeding thump?


----------



## thump easy (Aug 19, 2017)

Bigbuds209 said:


> Thumper what's up its your boy up north in Stockton hit me up I've got something you are going to want


Hit me up then!!!


----------



## thump easy (Aug 19, 2017)

friendlyperson92 said:


> Are you still breeding thump?


No my seeds were riped off


----------



## SoOLED (Aug 19, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> i see u homie! ended uo with 6 fems and no males lol bout to get em in 3 gals and see whos tha baddest  hope all is well! be safe!



you gotta ask'em "who's the baddest bitch here?"


----------



## thump easy (Aug 19, 2017)

Just sitting hear observing i told you guys it get scandless out there. Just trippin waiting for the earth to fast forward to that time i close my eyes for good but in the mean time what do u say? One more round lolz i get the grows ready but they always start with games i back out so easly now do u see the bill board Sun grow? Lolz never again the moment i see red flags i walk away. And watch this industry move


----------



## thump easy (Aug 19, 2017)

Just waiting for one good move is all.. I had a conversation with og johnny i was supose to have dinner i heard hes got some fire ass strains og johnny know his shit.. I hope you doing it big Johny i kinda steped back after the raid a few months back.. Sorry big dog.. Im just hear playing it buy ear. What do u say one more round??


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 19, 2017)

get it in fam, heres to one last round......mayve!


----------



## thump easy (Aug 19, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> looks fresh! im waiting on shit to sex out, ill get u somethin in few hours...


Send me the link i want to see


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 19, 2017)

thump easy said:


> Send me the link i want to see


u on ig? im about to get em into 3gals and too em, gimme a week to get em gussied up


----------



## thump easy (Aug 22, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> u on ig? im about to get em into 3gals and too em, gimme a week to get em gussied up


Im look on ig


----------



## ExChedda (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will take free and broke anyday! Shit i spent all i had this year to bring my family 3500 miles to live more free.


Amen to that 4400 miles from Hawaii to be free


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Aug 27, 2017)

thump easy said:


> No my seeds were riped off


WTF. that sucks. you never wanted to start back up?


----------



## thump easy (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Bigbuds209 (Sep 25, 2017)

Thumper hit me up it's your boy in stockton [email protected]


----------



## thump easy (Sep 25, 2017)

Bigbuds209 said:


> Thumper hit me up it's your boy in stockton [email protected]


Yes yes i will gee


----------



## ncboy65 (Mar 7, 2018)

thump easy said:


> i rebuild everthing including the lines and the lil things that hold the lazer lines the guts to the pumps new chiller lines and i fucken do the mother fucken mission imposiblView attachment 2985134e i cut the chambers open and i make shure ever squar inch in easly clean and visable i dont fucke around with it im compolisive and my brain still fuck works over on the tweeks i have made new ajustment on the other one its fucken sickoe it fucken bad to the mother fucken bone its like the bently of aroes i dont want to post i cant have gh copy my style i needs to getz paid!! lolzView attachment 2985135


man! can you talk without using that f word. You can do it. It sounds much better when you leave that word out.


----------



## ncboy65 (Mar 7, 2018)

thump easy said:


>


I bet you say ax instead of ASK. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## thump easy (Mar 8, 2018)

ncboy65 said:


> I bet you say ax instead of ASK. HAHAHAHAHA


Actually ask everyone i listen to country a lil bit of rap but berly.. I dont know how to spell i dont want to learn it doesnt make sence to me it contradicts itself. Just dont need it im never gona write a book or make a speach!!! Like abert Einstein sead dont waist valuble thoughts on wordrobe dissitions


----------



## thump easy (Mar 8, 2018)

Actually i probly will meed to for chemistry in comunity collage


----------



## thump easy (Mar 8, 2018)

Ask me you questionsss?? I dont grow flower any more.. I just collect diffr ent spieces of erbs spices i mugled some erbs into the contry the other day  its lavender so far i got 4 diffrent kind and they look crazzy diffrent.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 8, 2018)

Lavender i got four spiecies im gona attempt to bread them and try to figure out cancer as corrupt as humans are myself included im shure their is a way i wont sell it when i figure it out 2nd dog with cancer shit sucks i really have no intrest in helping humans anymore im just not down anymore  whats your questions???


----------



## thump easy (Mar 8, 2018)

My genetics are lost in limbo but their out their


----------



## thump easy (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## ncboy65 (Mar 10, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Actually ask everyone i listen to country a lil bit of rap but berly.. I dont know how to spell i dont want to learn it doesnt make sence to me it contradicts itself. Just dont need it im never gona write a book or make a speach!!! Like abert Einstein sead dont waist valuble thoughts on wordrobe dissitions


M A G A


----------



## darkzero2 (Mar 10, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Just sitting hear observing i told you guys it get scandless out there. Just trippin waiting for the earth to fast forward to that time i close my eyes for good but in the mean time what do u say? One more round lolz i get the grows ready but they always start with games i back out so easly now do u see the bill board Sun grow? Lolz never again the moment i see red flags i walk away. And watch this industry move


I was wandering what happened to u


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 11, 2018)

i managed to save some of ur genetics, nursing em back atm but ill have a few ladies, 2 or 3


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 11, 2018)

stay u fam, fuck errything else! ur bday in feb? if so hbd!!!


----------



## ncboy65 (Jul 28, 2018)

thump easy said:


> My genetics are lost in limboView attachment 4102521 but their out their


that is amazing dude


----------



## ncboy65 (Jul 28, 2018)

thump easy said:


> My genetics are lost in limboView attachment 4102521 but their out their


what strain are those? is the BIG BUD. lol. more like HUGE BUD.


----------

